# It just doesn't END. Kenzie has been mutilated.



## Shoebox

Oh my god. Someone did that on PURPOSE? What the hell?! What kind of sicko is going to come mutilate your innocent animal? 

Keep a gun nearby. Cameras. Locks. Do you have ANY idea who could have done it? Warning for WHAT? I don't even know how to get out what I'm trying to say...

As for the wound, the ear will likely either fall off or remain flopped over once it heals, especially if the tendon is severed. It's disgusting that it took you 16 calls to even get a vet out... I don't even know. This is just horrid. I'm so sorry you have to go through this, and your poor horse too.  Maybe some of the wiser horse gurus can come tell you the best way to keep it clean and sterile. Can you keep her inside at all? A stall, etc? It would be easier to get to her, and keep her safer.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Oh my goodness! This is horrible.. I'm just at a loss for words! I don't even know how to respond to this.I can't imagine what you're going through. 
Just the thought that someone could do that to a little baby...


----------



## Jore

I don't even have words to explain how upset I would be, especially knowing somebody did that on purpose. Firstly, what motive would _anyone_ have to do such a horrible thing to a completely innocent horse... and secondly, what type of psychopath would go to such a great length to "give a warning"? And a warning for what? I'd be on the phone with police and everyone within a hundred mile radius. 

Poor Kenzie, I haven't been on in awhile but you've done so much for her and I can't imagine how painful that was for her. I'm so glad that you're the one taking care of her though, because every horse deserves that quality of care. I hope that her ear is able to heal up as good as possible and that eventually, it doesn't cause any trouble. I'm completely livid that someone would do that, so I can't imagine how you're feeling about this.


----------



## Endiku

I don't know >.> we have SO many idiots in our area...there is a high crime rate and we've been stolen from multiple times (once even all of our tack), horses being dropped off half dead, criminals trying to hide in our wooded area, and a nude woman tied to our barn and gagged. But there is no reason that I can possible think of for someone to do this, or to 'warn' us. We're targeted a lot because we run a non profit that works with Juvies and community service workers...but nothing like this has happened before.

I don't even know what to say about the vets. They're usually good about this sort of thing but I couldn't get ANYONE out. It took a lot of pestering to even get that one out, and she only did a 'half job' IMO.


She's in a run in stall with a 30 x 30 panel pen right now, as opposed to her 2 acre pasture. Its the closest thing we have to a stall.

I'm in tears still. I've poured my entire past few months into her care to get her better, and she was ALMOST there. And now this. I'm sickened by humanity.


----------



## New_image

Oh wow, poor baby :-(

I COMPLETELY understand your pain regarding vets.... some people are very blessed in that department, others, not so much and it is frustrating to say the very least.

I cannot believe someone would do this on purpose. What would their motive be? Then again, I suppose I can believe it. A friend of mine has a very upset previous boarder and found her calf rat poisoned (dead), then her favorite dog, her yearlings loose in the street etc. The extent that some people will go is very scary. Inform the police, invest in cameras, stay out there if you have to. Do you have any hunch as to whom?


----------



## Muppetgirl

I'm speechless.....who would do that to an animal? Really I am sorry you and Kenzie have to go through all of this.:-(


----------



## cakemom

I am just sick. For someone to do that to her was horrid and then for a vet to not want to come out. 
My husband is a firefighter, if you call him to come to a fire big or small he has to go. If there is a car accident, large or small he has to go. Summer winter fall spring holiday, birthday or for that matter if it is while he's home and on call and it interrupts adult time. Sad sad to see professionals act that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustWingIt

My god. I agree with you, humanity is sickening sometimes. 

I can't give you any advice on caring for the would as I have a limited knowledge myself. Hopefully someone, or a couple someone's, will chime in with some help. 

As to whether she should go on.... You will know when it's the end. From reading your threads I can see that you alone have cared for her and poured your whole heart and soul and all of your time an energy into her. You are a saint for all you have done for her. When she's done fighting, you'll know, and you've loved her enough to hear her when she tells you. 

Sending a cyber-hug your way. Keep us posted on how she's doing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Sending healing vibes for poor Kenzie! Keep us updated.


----------



## churumbeque

How often do you check on the horse? The wound doesn't look fresh which makes me think it had been like that for a bit of time. My guess is if it had been tended to sooner a vet could have stitched it. The horse doesn't look like it is cared for that well.


----------



## Endiku

Churumbeque- I last saw her myself on Thursday night, because I feed her in the evenings. She was fed again Friday morning at around 6, I think, and thats the last time she was checked on. No one lives on the property, so it could have been as much as 12 hours (I came out at 5:30 Friday night) after the injury that I found her. I don't have any excuses, but I don't have any solutions either.

As for her not looking healthy, its because she's not. She's had a HARD time of it, as you might see in her other thread 'Stunted Yearling'. She's had a hell of a time. First being orphaned, then neglect with no feed whatsoever in a muddy paddock, then battling EHV when she first came to us and nearly dying. She was about 100 lbs underweight and weighed barely 300 pounds when we got her in late December. Add that to abcessing, a messed up shoulder, and lice- and she DOES look ill cared for, but I promise you that I'm doing everything I possible can to help her. 

The greyish dusty tint to her coat is lice dust that I brushed into her coat Thursday, but her coat IS unhealthy. Its been the last thing on our minds though with all of her health problem though, honestly.


----------



## alexischristina

Oh my goodness... I am so sorry, that looks awful and I hope she's able to recover. It might not be an option because of the circumstances (not wanting to advertise what happened, not being able to with the cops involved...) but is there any way the rescue can set something up to receive special donations for the poor girl?


----------



## 40232

I just reas the original post about her. Do you think the owner who she was originally rescued from, could be after you? Or even the person who adopted her? This is just SICK. How could someone do that to such an innocent animal?


----------



## Endiku

I don't know. Its possible. There are so many variables though, with all the people that come through our stables on a daily basis...


Anyone have an idea of what to put on it to keep the flies and ick out of it? Part of it was stitched closed but theres still a good 1-2" gash along the top where I can see the tendon and 'meat' of her ear that I'm worried about. Someone told me sugar but that just doesn't sound safe to me... we have an extensive first aid supply so I'll likely have whatever I need, I just don't know WHAT. And I can't think of a single workable way to get it covered... I can't even halter her properly because the ear is torn right at the base of her poll.


----------



## waresbear

Swat ointment works well, it's for wounds and keeps flies off.


----------



## JustWingIt

I use SWAT on my boys little cuts and scrapes in the summer to keep flys out of them. It's a antibiotic/fly repellant ointment that is really 'smeary' you can goop it on almost anywhere and it will stay.

However, as I said I don't know anything about severe wound care as I've never had to deal with something like this. I would get someone else's opinion on using the SWAT on a wound such as this before using it, but it's an idea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustWingIt

Haha well that's 2 good opinions for it then! Didn't see your post waresbear, I'm on my phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

You can use it on big wounds as well. The breeding farm I used to work on used it for a large head wound that was not stitchable, kept the flies off and healed up the wound.


----------



## JustWingIt

Good to know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Ok. Would steinhausers or TSC have that, or do I need to order it? I don't think we have any if it actually. Theres the issue of actually getting it ON too, since she's so paniccy right now, but I'm sure I'll figure something out. She let me get as far as touching her upper cheek and around her eye while she was eating her dinner, so that might be an idea. I can't imagine how bad that must hurt.

Doesn't seem to be affecting her energy though, crazily enough...I actually saw her canter for the first time ever today because she's upset about being seperated from her new 'bestest friend ever' that she met last month. And she was totally cool with wolfing down dinner as usual.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Can you guys get dogs that bark?

I'd get a vocal dog and sit in that barn with a couple of people and loaded guns IMO.


----------



## JustWingIt

Your TSC should have it...mine does. It's a farnam product I believe (they make wonder dust and other stuff) it comes in a little tub with a screw top.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic

I'm so sorry! I've had good success with woundkote, you can buy it at TSC it's in a blue can and sprays on purple. I like it because you don't have to touch the injury just spray but with it being her ear I don't know how she will respond to the spraying sound.


----------



## Celeste

That ear may do better than you think it will. I have seen ears torn severely like that and they heal ok. She could have gotten it caught on something. 

This is not a lethal injury. She may end up looking funny, or she may look just fine. I don't think that she is going to be a high dollar horse, but that doesn't mean that she can't be a nice little riding horse. 

Don't panic. She should be ok.


----------



## waresbear

Woundkote is a farnam product as well but no fly repellant properties.


----------



## Endiku

It probably won't turn upright again though, will it? If the neves and muscles have all been torn? Some of the muscle was pieced back together but not much of it. Maybe she needs a new namy.... Floppy.

I'm not seeing SWAT on the TSC website but that doesnt mean it isn't there. I can check on Monday, they're closed tomorrow and its almost an 1 1/2 hour drive. If they don't have it, I can order it off of Farnam's website.

Sorrel- we might have to. The BO has some bloodhounds that make all sorts of ruckus, but she probably wouldn't go for having them out there since they're blue blooded, prized hunting dogs. We may have to invest in a guard dog or something though.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

My neighbor's filly managed to put a 2" cut in her nostril, stitching was unsuccessful, ripped open on day 3, just as the vet predicted. I used Nitrofurazone, generously, twice a day, healer without a scar and didn't seem to bother or sting/burn her upon application. 
You'll have to gain her trust again, don't go only in with her for doctoring. Can you put on a neckstrap, so you can grab her easily without the hassle of haltering?
Good that some was stitched at least. The antibiotic should have been a depot shot, so she'll be good to go. 
Poor girl. Both of you...


----------



## NotTheAverageCowgirl

My prayers are with you and Kenzie. <3


----------



## Celeste

It may stand up again. They flop like that when they are hurt. I have seen several that looked that bad that did fine.


----------



## Endiku

Would a neckstrap be one of those leather 'collar' type things that some people use when bareback riding? We might have one of those somewhere...I'll have to look in the morning. I'd hate for her to get it caught on something though. Her pen is as safe as it can be, welded steel panels and a well built 'stall' but with her history I just don't know o.o


----------



## MAG1723

That is terrible I am so sorry. It will get better though. Is there anywhere you can move her? Do you have any friends or family with a property that live a little further away? Then you could keep her there until she is better. And maybe those sick people won't be able to find her any more.


----------



## blush

I'm so sorry. My heart really goes out to you, especially with everything you two have gone through.

I can completely understand and sympathize since everything that happened to me and Robbie. I'm beyond devasted and still so traumatized, his injury and eventual death was no accident. Just as I want to serve justice to those that took my baby away from me, I hope you can do the same with Kenzie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

I can only move her if I pay way more for board, and being that I just got rejected for a job and I'm currently spending all I have just on her feed and stuff (I don't own her, I'm partnering with BO to foster her) there really isn't a way I can do it. No horsey family or friends that I know of either :/ She was almost to the point of me being able to rehome her as of a few days ago, but now we have this major setback to deal with.

Thank you Blush. I can definitely identify with your pain now at least a little, though Kenzie is still alive and with us at this point. I can't imagine how hard it must have been for you, I know you tried SO hard with Robbie.


I'm going to get off now, everyone. I'm drained and I have a migraine and tons of homework to do. Thank you all for your help and sympathies, they really are appreciated. I'll check this again tomorrow morning.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

It goes fairly high up. They use those on big breeding farms for the broodmares. 
Thinking about her talent of getting hurt, maybe just tie some vetrap around her neck, snug, but not tight, so it would rip if she should get hung up somewhere.


----------



## Kayella

Oh Endiku, I am so so sorry ): I know how excited you were about her getting better. Whoever did this is a pathetic excuse for a human being. Poor, poor Kenzie ): I pray she heals well enough from this. I know her situation is more severe, but when Henny got hurt the vet don't think he'd be able to move his left ear at all. He can now move it perfectly. I pray that Kenzie can have the same success, lord knows she's a strong little girl. Please let us know how she progresses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4horses

I'm really surprised they didn't amputate the ear. You don't want an infection to start in the ear and travel down into any other structures.

My neighbor has a horse without an ear. His horses have really bad sarcoids, and the tumor was growing on the horse's ear. All his horses are extremely old and starting to have health issues. 

The good news is she should be fine as long as it doesn't get infected! I would consider having a different vet come out during the week for a re-check and to see if any dead tissue needs to be removed.


----------



## natisha

Unspeakable cruelty.

I would go farm to farm & beg & plead for a place for her. I know she'd be welcomed at my place, others should be willing to help also. 

Get some Kerlix gauze. It comes in a big roll, is soft & will form around the ear. Wrap it around her jowl & do a figure 8 around the ear. You don't need pressure, just enough to hold it in place. Tape the end.

Until you get cameras, put up signs saying you have them.

If so many people are around the barn during the day who are they, why are they there? Show that paper to the people there, they may have seen it at some point or know of someone who maybe made a comment about Kenzie.
ETA: I don't think Swat would be the best for this, especially deeper tissue injury. I'd use a Triple Antibiotic ointment. You can get that at just about any store.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I would go to any barn and ask for a room. I would take a horse in like that if someone asked.

I agree with Natasha, I would not use swat until it was scabbed over. Some kind of antibiotic ointment.
I am speechless about your vet, as many times as my husband has crawled out of bed in the middle of the night, in all kinds of weather for any reason, your vet should be ashamed.


----------



## apachiedragon

I'm so sorry this happened. Prayers for Kenzie. I have never used Underwoods but I've heard great things about it, and it's used on major injuries. Here is the link to their website. 

Also, I wouldn't assume the note was meant for you. I could have been meant for someone else that works around the barn, or the BO, or really anybody. Someone twisted enough to do something like that for revenge or as a "warning" is obviously not a rational thinker, nor would they likely care if they had "the right horse" or not.


----------



## tinyliny

This is just so shocking I can hardly believe it, but I know you would not make up such a horrible story. Do you have any idea who did this or why they might want to "warn " you? andy enemies?

If you do manage to keep her, she may end up being the cutest little one eared horse you've ever seen.

I hope you can find the path. Sometimes it's hard to see it, but it's still there.


----------



## OurLizardsHope

What are the police going to do?
Can they get fingerprints from the note to track down this person who did this?
Can you find a place to mve her of the property so that they dont come back to finish the job??


----------



## cobra

Just to throw out a few possibilities here.....is it possible that someone (maybe even from this forum) could adopt her and take her to a different home where whoever is after her cannot find her? I know there is a thread in the horse talk secion for ppl from Texas. I would do it in a minute if i were closer :/ As to knowing when to call it quits - it sounds like even with the injury Kenzie is in really good spirits. I agree, when she is ready to give up the fight you will be able to tell. 

Sorry this happened  Things sounded like they were going so well..... keep us updated plz.....and know what we are praying for you, and her


----------



## Ladytrails

Cobra has a really good point. Endiku, my heart goes out to you. This is tragic and horrible. But -- a couple of thoughts. As far as humanity, there is evil in the world and you have tripped over at least one person who was evil. There are a lot of others who are rooting for you and Kenzie, and maybe there are Texas horse friends who can find her another home to take her out of harm's way. Not all of humanity is evil. Most of it is trying to be good. 

Having said that, here's my other thought - You should be very careful for yourself. Kenzie, as precious as she is, is just a horse. You are a wonderful young lady with your life in front of you. Make sure you are very careful, yourself. If the rescue is open without security to juvies and others, they may not be safe for you to be around if they've been drinking or worse. 

I think Swat around (not on) the wound would still help keep flies away, and Vetericyn spray would help the tissue heal and keep it clean (it provides oxygen to the tissues for deterring infection and promoting cellular recovery). I also don't think flies like it, based on my good experience with it in that regard. And then triple antibiotic from your local dollar store is always a good antibiotic ointment. It's not over till it's over for that ear, and I wouldn't worry about it - you do your best and that's all you can do. I know someone who has a one-eared horse and honestly it took me a while to notice....


----------



## busysmurf

This makes me sick to my stomach (& it takes a lot). I'm completely speechless.

All I know is that as far as you've come with her and as hard as you've fought for her, you'll find a good solution whatever that may be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

I would take her, but cannot afford to have her trailered to CA. Maybe start a 
fund for trailering fees ? and she come live here for the rest of her life. My hubby may have a stroke, but , he would get over it.. !! He was appalled also when he read this. But seriously, start a fund for trailer and adoption fees , and she has a home .


----------



## stevenson

sounds like someone at your barn , I would be afraid for my other animals. is there someplace closer you can move them ?


----------



## equiniphile

Endiku, if you weren't 20+ hours from me I would come get her in a heartbeat. I am SO sorry this happened; I can't even begin to describe what I'm feeling. I can't imagine going through this.

What SICK b*stard does this?? Unbelievable. And that it took you that many calls to get a vet out to help her? Disgusting.

What was her story before coming to the rescue? Could it have been a threat specifically about her, or do you think it was directed at the rescue in general?

So sorry. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## existentialpony

Reading this made me sick to my stomach. I am so devastated for you and Kenzie. I wish that I could say something to console you both.


----------



## stevenson

maybe to keep the flies off, get an over sized fly mask with ears ? or ifyou can sew, get some netting and try to make something that would give lots of room with her ears, and that would tie at the throat latch , like a big bonnett for her.


----------



## paintedpastures

My heart goes out to you & Kenzie:-(....
As for the ear She is probably not going to tolerate a ointment being applied :-( 
Over the years,I have used Scarlet oil spray on variety of wounds with good results & it is also good to keep the flys away:wink:.


----------



## EthanQ

That is horrible. Do you have an idea on who did this? Any enemies? And for a halter you could put a lariat loop around her neck and and run the tail over the nose then string it back through the loop and tighten.


----------



## Kelli

Endiku, I am so sorry this has happened. It looks so painful. There was another poster on here that used some sort of salve on a horrific looking leg injury and it is really looking nice in a short time. I think it was 6wranch?? They made the stuff themselves, but maybe you could talk with them and see. Just a thought. 

Where in Texas are you located?


----------



## NBEventer

There are no words to describe how disgusting this is. This little filly sure has a lot of fight in her to pull through what she has. I will pray for her. If someone starts a fund for her I would be willing to donate a bit. Funds are tight right now but I can kick in a few dollars to help her. Prayers for Kenzie <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy

Subbing... Some people are just, off, to say the least.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Wow.

Having livestock and realizing that sh!t happens and sometimes they hurt themselves is one thing, but for someone to mutilate a critter to get a point across to a person is horrible.
My heart goes out to you and your horse Endiku. I would have no issue mutilating the person the same way that your horse was....ear for an ear.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I am so sorry Endiku! Poor Kenzie she has already been through so much. Some people *shakes head*.


----------



## Trinity3205

Geeze! I am horrified. How I wish I was closer to TX. Id help you with this little filly. I cant even believe it could be intentional. Please dont give up and please Do try to still seek out adopters or sponsers or what have you. Someone close by has to be interested in helping you and her! I am and others on here are but we are all just too far away, so dont give up!


BUT ditto what another said. Give it time. It MAY heal up rather well. She is young and eating well and has allt hat on her side. Horses ears will droop when injured but I have also personally seen them regain almost total movement even when you thought it was done for. Sometimes not. Still adorable horses tho. We had one that got half of his ear bit off.


----------



## Honeysuga

Im surprised you got the note, any of my old horses would have made it a snack. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saengchwi

That poor poor animal! I wish there was some way that I could help you and her.

Keep trying Endiku...she doesn't look like shes given up yet and I think from reading your previous posts that you can re-gain her trust. She'll be adorable when her ears all healed up...whether it flops, is gone or stands up tall and perky. If you can help her remember that most people are wonderful, I think she'll be just fine.

I hope you can get some good dogs out there or something to help keep the animals safe!


----------



## Tracer

Wow. Just... wow. If/when you find out who did this, let me know so I can fly over and do a van Gogh on their ears, unless someone else bests me to it.

This poor little girl has already been through so much, but I think she'll pull through. The floppy ear, if it doesn't heal correctly, will just make her more endearing I think  I know a horse with two floppy ears, and he was an absolute darling, though he always had the dejected, kicked puppy look because of it.


----------



## Maple

I'm sorry sorry this has happened to Kenzie!

Some people are pathetic! It is unbelievable how vindictive people can be. I wouldn't hold my breath on finding out who did this - it could have been targeted at the BO, anybody else at the BO, it could have even been targeted at one of the juvies who may frequent the place and be fond of the horses. 

Please please take care of yourself. I wouldn't go there by myself for the time being, arrive and leave in pairs. Keep a phone on you with a number programmed for speed dial incase you should need it quickly. 

I personally wouldn't leave a dog there, if they are willing to do that to a horse why wouldn't they do it to a dog? Cameras seem to be the best answer.


----------



## frizzy

Poor little Kenzie :-(
Humanity disgusts me what sort of person would do this too a poor defenseless animal :evil: it makes me angry


----------



## Celeste

Stevenson, if you will give the filly a home, and if it is all agreed on, why don't you set up a fundraiser to pay for her transport? I think you will get plenty of help. This baby is ready for a chance and a home.


----------



## Breella

My heart goes out to you and your little girl. Please, reach out to places in Texas to see if there is any safe haven for her. Try some of the summer camps. Maybe get in touch with the YMCA and see if any of the camps there could take her on, even short term so she is safe from harm.

As far as cameras and security. FOSCAM, $90 on Amazon. Download a program on the computer called Vitamin D to record the footage. There is some technical things to get the camera set up but there are lots of online guides. Also, a few signs from the store saying there are cameras on the property couldn't hurt.


----------



## busysmurf

If someone knows how to set up whatever needed to get Kenzi to stevenson's. I'll chip in what I can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Ill throw in whatever I can too. I think there was something from her stunted thread for donations.... poor baby.... 

People are sick. I know a woman who had to kick out a couple of boarders for non payment. Two days later shecame out and somebody had chopped her favorite horses mane off at the neck, one huge all the way down his neck injury like someone had used a saw or rusty bread knife. They caught the Guy two weeks later when the cops were called to his new barn for DV. 

Ask around your barn. Who's got the biggest enemy right now? Who's got who's attention? And who else works with kenzie, who knows who works with kenzie, etc. Write it down
Anything else happens, you've got something for the cops. 

Healing vibes and super hugscoming your way, I cried when I saw the pics. You have done such an amazing job with her endiku. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon

*I Pm'd Endiku about this. We're heading from Erie to CA by the beginning of June, when we get everything settled. I can easily stop by wherever in Texas. If Stevenson or somebody can't take her, I'll "convince" the hubby to let her stay with me. 
*
I can go pretty much wherever in CA...we still haven't 100 percent decided if we're going back "home" to San Diego/Riverside, or to grad school for me in Davis. AND either way my proper horse is in the Sacramento area, so we'd be driving to go pick her up once we offload the moving truck.

That is, if Endiku agrees and doesn't have other plans....

I wouldn't mind keeping Kenzie myself, hell....I already have one somewhat stunted, needy rescue pony, why not add another? xD


----------



## Endiku

Seven pages...I'm amazed.

I have a lot of things to answer and not a lot of time, but I'll try my best.

*Why are so many people there and what are they doing?*

Our farm is actually a non profit therapeudic center, and we offer community service work to teenagers that are in trouble with their schools or with the law. They do have an overseer, but he gets busy and has 6-7 of them at a time. The juvies are here with GPS trackers strapped onto their legs and with drill sergants. Everyone else is here either as a potential sponser getting tours, a boy/girlscout doing a project, or a client for our lesson or therapy program. There is a plethora of people that could be the 'culprit', as we have made enemies on the way, and the police don't have much to work with. I gave them the note and information on who is around Kenzie the most, who has access to farm keys, etc. They will be visiting her previous owner (that she was taken from) some time this week to question them. Thats about as far as they've gotten.

I absolutely will not be out at the farm alone anymore, under any circumstances. Our wooded area has been closed for the time being to be safe, and the horses are being brought up from their far pastures to be monitored. We checked all of our fences, they're fine. We're in the process of stringing electric wire on the property line that runs parallel with the road, and cameras by Kenzie's pen. The way our farm is situated though, its hard to be completely secure. Behind us is tons of little personal farms and their fences which could be jumped, to our left is a road, to our right is a strip mall and more houses, and in front of us is the main road. The bayou that runs through our property is even a way for someone to get through, if they so wished.

There is, ofcourse, the chance that she could have injured herself, and that the note just happened to show up at the same time- but I find it rather unlikely considering what her ear looks like. It is a VERY clean slice, from the top, with no cut on the bottom which I think would be seen if she had caught it in something and pulled. Still, there is a chance I suppose.

The idea of making my own sort of bonnet might be a good idea. I don't think I would be able to get her to hold still for me to put an ear mask on, but if I made something I could just toss over and tie or buckle, that might work. I'll try that today. I can sew by hand, but not by machine. She's VERY wary of me right now and wants nothing to do with us, and she's only letting me go as far as her jaw and crest without putting up a fight. We may have to twitch her today to clean it, because I'm making no progress and it needs to be tended to. I hate the thought of doing that, but its a tough decision.

Demonwolf, you are an angel. If Stevenson or anyone else in california are willing to take her, I'm more than willing to do that. I'm sure that as a combined effort, we can help you with gas money or something as well, to appease your hubby. I will also make a post on the Texas Horse Friends thread regarding Kenzie, to see if anyone closer to me would be willing to take her. I can't imagine a better fate for Kenzie than getting away from this hell hole and into a good situation with a loving owner. I was up most of the night last night worrying.

Someone asked where I'm located. I'm in the subburbs of Houston.

Thank you all SO much for your help and support. You have no idea what it means to me, and to Kenzie if she understood what we were doing. She's actually pretty angry with us atm.


----------



## Kayella

I hope Endiku doesn't mind I did this. I set up a donation page on GoFundMe.com for Kenzie. I set the goal at $3,000 just because the trailering fees could be that much alone. I'll be donating to the page myself once I get back home tonight. Here's the link:

Support Kenzie - Rescue Filly by Christina Strals - GoFundMe


----------



## demonwolfmoon

It's no problem, Endiku. Don't worry about appeasing my hubby. Honestly, at this point he knows that the horses make me happy, and if I put my foot down, the worst I'll get is a frowny face for a day or two. He'll live.

I'm really creeped out at the idea of someone that crazy being out there. Given that I'm a forensics major....what they say is true...people do really start with animals, and head up to human beings. Stay safe.....


----------



## egrogan

Oh Endiku, I'm not a crier, but I'm tearing up right now for you and Kenzie. This is just horrific. I just can't even imagine that this is really happening. How can we help? Uggh, this makes me hate the world today. It's just not fair that she's been through so much with you by her side, and now this. I'm sending you all the strength and good thoughts I can, and just wish there was something more I could do.


----------



## egrogan

Endiku said:


> Would a neckstrap be one of those leather 'collar' type things that some people use when bareback riding? We might have one of those somewhere...I'll have to look in the morning. I'd hate for her to get it caught on something though. Her pen is as safe as it can be, welded steel panels and a well built 'stall' but with her history I just don't know o.o


We use a stirrup leather as a neck strap sometimes.


----------



## wausuaw

My boyfriend (who is not even horsey person) said if you figure out who it is he'd be more than happy to slice their ears off...

As a side note, I don't know circumstances, but regardless of what kinda beef you have with somebody this is just absolutely atrocious. Children and animals= OFF LIMITS. I would not be responsible for my actions if this occurred to one of mine.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Kayella said:


> I hope Endiku doesn't mind I did this. I set up a donation page on GoFundMe.com for Kenzie. I set the goal at $3,000 just because the trailering fees could be that much alone. I'll be donating to the page myself once I get back home tonight. Here's the link:
> 
> Support Kenzie - Rescue Filly by Christina Strals - GoFundMe


I want to donate, but I am suspect of doing it through that site, just because I am suspect of everything I don't know.:wink: Can you arrange it so I can donate through paypal? And is it better to have the Theraputic site on the donation. Love ya Kayella but, I don't know you.


----------



## 40232

If the donations don't work, I am going home later to talk to my parents about this. We live in Micigan and they have made the long haul to Texas before to pick up our horse trailer. It is a slim chance, but maybe they would be willing to pick her up and get her 20+ hours away from the person who is doing this.


----------



## Kayella

Taffy Clayton said:


> I want to donate, but I am suspect of doing it through that site, just because I am suspect of everything I don't know.:wink: Can you arrange it so I can donate through paypal? And is it better to have the Theraputic site on the donation. Love ya Kayella but, I don't know you.


Oh I totally understand haha. I've yet to set up the banking information for that page and I was going to see if there was a way for Endiku to fill that out on her end. If that doesn't work out I'm sure Endiku would be more than happy to arrange something with you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hang on Fi

I have no words that I can find... That is absolutely horrifying that someon would do this on purpose to this mar.

People are just sick... 

Prayers and healing vibes your way


----------



## Sherian

a few suggestions - can you get some oral ace to give her to make cleaning and treating less stressful, won't knock her right down, but will take the edge off enough to let you catch her and have a good look
- unpasturized honey is very good for dirty wounds, but would attract flys, yes sugar can also be used successfully
-check with professional shipping companies - if you are willing to ship "stand by" they may give you a better rate so they can fill a load, especially if they are aware of the whole situation.


----------



## GreenBackJack

I saw this late last night and was completely horrified and shocked beyonds words...literally. Just about every terrible, sickening, enraging and heartbreaking emotion goes through your entire being over this horrific event. We are all praying for Kenzie and for you. We are all eager for a safe and loving solution for her and willing to help however we can. 
Though there may be a possibility that it was an accidental self injury, based on the situation it seems that is a very slim possibility. Please DO take every precaution and don't just stop at the farm. You don't have any idea what this is about or who is the actual target, or if it's just some completely insane individual looking for a bigger target. Make sure you aren't followed, keep your paranoid antenna up and the rest of the barn should be on alert as well. 

DEMONWOLFMOON is right, animals are usually the first victims for the very sick and depraved. Honor your instincts and if something feels "off" act accordingly. 

Please keep us up to date on what is happing with this situation and how we can help! 
Much love to you and Kenzie!!


----------



## LadyDreamer

Don't worry overmuch about her being scared of you. Just be patient and understanding. Even if you have to force her and wrangle her in order to doctor her, you will get her back. 

And don't worry at all about a blemish like a floppy ear. Some people will pick a blemish like that over a perfect horse any day, if only for the story. 

I think you should plaster this over the social networks to try and expose the perp. Get more than the HF interested in her story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trinity3205

Yep and if your on Facebook, Id post your story on the rescue networks. She will get LOADS of home offers and financial help if you network her out there. Shes been through so much, I think its a good move at this point. This little filly is a survivor.


----------



## nvr2many

OMG! I just saw this! I am so sorry and horrified! I am just speachless but wanted to let you know I am very sorry this happened.


----------



## Endiku

I will talk to BO about setting something up for you guys. I personally have no clue how to do that sort of thing and I know she doesn't really either, but maybe we can figure something out between the two of us xD I know she worries about all of the legalities of things since people have been quick to jump on us for even little things because of the type of work that we do, and she's always been super cautious about media and such. Still, its worth a shot.

I do have good news though. I spoke with the 'rescue' (anyone remember when I spoke about them actually only being a rehoming facility? That makes things kind of hard because she isn't their 'typical case' as they put it.) that we are affiliated with and they are actually willing to waive her adoption fee quite a bit to the right person, given that we find her a new home. They're pretty much done with her considering what she has cost them and us, and with the threat that we've been made, they want her gone more than ever.

I went out and tried to put some triple antibiotic cream on her ear this morning. She was very upset and it took me a while to catch her, and even then it was a huge battle to get her cleaned up a bit. The injury isn't oozing or anything and looks fairly clean thankfully, but that ear is very swollen. I got a little bit of cream on her ear (but mostly on me) and sprayed her down everywhere except the ear with fly spray, so hopefully that will help a little. She was completely done with me after that though, and I gave up. I'll try to get some more on this evening when I have more help.


----------



## toto

The title caught my attention-- i thought your horse had got, got by a ravage dog or cyote or somethin-- then i was shocked to read someone did that on purpose! :-( 

who could hurt an innocent animal like that?! I hope the lowlife dirtbag that did this gets caught very soon-- not only is the person scum of the earth-- but they will hurt an innocent friendly creature- theyll hurt a human just as quick!

didnt the cops get a list of suspects or somethin? Why isnt anyone wantin to help you?


----------



## Endiku

The police did get a list of potential suspects from us as well as some other information that I'm not sure that I'm at liberty to share, but we really just don't have a huge amount of information to go on.

I have no idea why its so hard to get help. Its always been this way for our farm. Back when two of our horses were stolen, and when all of our tack and trailer were taken, and now this time. They just don't seem to think its a big deal for some reason.


----------



## LadyDreamer

Next time, don't send pictures. That might help. 

That you were able to touch her at all is a good thing. Just give her some extra time fooling with her and not messing with the ear. Focus on the spots she likes the best. I would use treats in this case too, just because of what she has been through. Not to bribe her to come to you, but just because they taste good. 

Richard Shrake was a guest at the ASHA convention a few years ago. One of the things he talked about was how quickly a bad experience can affect a horse, and how it takes several good experiences to overcome one bad experience. This poor girl needs a lot of good. 

It will take a while to build back the trust. My sister had one who had a freak accident resulting in a catastrophic injury. This was the type of horse who loved peppermints so much you had to watch your hand lest it be sucked in too. LOL. After the accident and all the pain and drugs and handling and vet work, he refused peppermints for most of his recovery. When they would offer him one, he would glare at them and pinch his lips shut. I "sweetied" him into taking one from me, but I wasn't apart of the ordeal.


----------



## Endiku

Yeah, lesson learned. Maybe the pictures didnt look as horrific as they did in person? I was just trying to be helpful so that they'd know what to be prepared for! We sent pictures of our colt when he detatched his eye, and they were able to tell us what to do with it to try to preserve it (it didnt work sadly) and staunch the bleeding, but I guess in this case it was counterproductive.

Weirdly enough, she refuses to take treats from me. I've tried apples, carrots, grain, peppermints, alfalfa/peppermint rolled treats, mollasses cakes, and pieces of sandwich- and she won't eat them. She's taken the rolled treats from me once or twice and gummed at them for a minute before spitting them out, but she just seems to have something against hands and food. She LOVES to eat and will eat tasty bits in her bucket, but as soon as a hand is there she won't even sniff at it usually. Up until now I didn't mind, I don't often feed treats anyways- but I do wish I could give her something to make things better now.

I was just thinking, should I be giving her anything at all for pain? I don't think bute would be correct in this instance, but I really don't know. Poor thing practically groans and grimaces every time she swings her head too fast or touches her lop ear to something.


----------



## rookie

For what its worth, I would not worry to much about her not finding a home because of this. I met a little donkey two years ago that had both ears chopped off by a man with a pair of hedge clippers (who knows why people are sick/crazy). He had a winsome personality and people lined up to adopt him. He was a diamond in the rough. Lots of horses have little cosmetic faults that just add to them. Focus on regaining her trust and give it time. 

I hope it works out well for both of you.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I can't get over your vet.

Yes, you should be giving her bute. She must be in pain.

Right now two grams
Monday AM 1 gm
Monday PM 1 gm
Tuesday Am 1 gm Then see how she is feeling.


----------



## natisha

I would say some pain medication is in order. It may make her feel better about you working on her ear too.


----------



## clairegillies

Endiku, bless you for caring for this horse. 

Claire x


----------



## Endiku

I'll give her some with her evening ration then. Thankfully we have a lot of it since we have a large quantity of horses on site.


----------



## Mochachino

*OmG...if there has been any horse that deserves a loving and forever home it is this one. Good on you for caring for her, and I hope that there is some lead toward who could do this to her. Someone will step up here and take her..... I worry as if the letter and this is a warning, what is going to happen next?:-(*


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Endiku said:


> I'll give her some with her evening ration then. Thankfully we have a lot of it since we have a large quantity of horses on site.



You can give her 2 grams the initial dose. Then go to one gram.


----------



## faye

It may be a bit late but in the UK vets are legaly obligayed to help an animal that is suffering. If they dont and you report them then they could lose thier vet license and be unable to practice.
I personaly would be reporting ALL the vets that refused to come out!


----------



## stevenson

Endiku .. I was serious. I can take the poor thing in. If ( hope this is the correct name
Wolfmom (?) does not want to. I am below Davis but before L.A. . 
Private message me for directions or for any more info. She would need to be 
tested for transport across state lines. CA may stop and check . 
After reading that the rescue uses at risk kids, some may be dangerous or seriously damaged people , which is sad in itself.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

True story... 
A woman calls my husband, a DVM, at 2AM.
Said she was concerned that her Dochand had, She hesitated..... well the dog had eaten a condom.
My husband said that the dog would most likely be fine, and that if she is still concerned she can bring the dog to the clinic in the Am.
She still is waffling.... .she said that the condom was used.
My husband said that was still no problem and the dog should pass the latex item.
She still is having problems with the question..... my husband is beginning to loose a bit of patience at 2 am, and I hearing one side of the story, I am too.
Well,..... she finally said, the dog ate ....5 used condoms, So hubby said, go ahead and bring the dog in to the clinic and he will meet her there in about 20 min.
I said to hubby, Are you really going in? He said, yes with such a small dog, ingesting 5 condoms might be a problem, and he REALLY wants to meet this girl.
I said, are you kidding me, 5 CONDOMS, hell I am going to the clinic with you, I REALLY WANT TO MEET THAT GUY!

Just a little humor in a not so humorous thread. The dog was fine.


----------



## rookie

Faye vets here in the USA have the right to refuse service to anyone they choose. Yes their is an "obligation to help" but the vet has the right to refuse to go out to see your pet. This is largely to protect the vet from getting into a situation in which they are doing work for someone who will never ever pay them and then could turn around and sue them. Its sort of like how in the USA in some states you can shoot and kill someone on your property for trespassing and not face jail time. Heck, we have gotten calls from folks who either don't like the vet on call or when the vet on call does not want to go out. Its really hard when we are out of state and can't physically get to them.


----------



## Laffeetaffee

What a HUGE disaster. This is a crime of many crimes all rolled up into one, and I personally wouldn't let it slide.

I would get a journalist out there, or write up a paper myself and take it to the county. You've dealt with too much cr*p to just let this slide, this horse was everything to you and she was attacked because the community is such in shambles that innocent people and their animals are being targeted. Take all your stories to the county and if they refuse to listen to you, get a journalist out there, or heck, I'll write the story myself if you give me information about your county (I have a degree in Creative Writing and I'm trying to get a position in my local newspaper as an editor). Give this problem publicity and shame the county into cleaning up their area. That, or grab that horse and move out of there. You've dealt with enough.


----------



## TheLauren

i don't even have words to express how horrified I am. The poor baby.


----------



## alexischristina

The people on this forum are so lovely in all their offers to help. I'd suggest Stevenson take it off the thread to PM's, this is such a massive thread with so many people commenting, it's easy for things to get lost in the crazy.

I'm really shocked at the vet care received here... I can understand a vets hesitance to come out if you were a first time client, they don't know if they'll be paid in the long run. But being a rescue you'd think they would be more willing to help! And with an injury like that you'd expect at least ONE of them to take time out even if they were uncertain.


----------



## NBEventer

I just can't understand vets not wanting to help. I know my vet has NEVER refused to show up for something. He came out Christmas day when I had a horse that was a bit off. He wasn't full out colicing but he wasn't settled. The vet said he is likely okay and told us we could just give him a shot of banaime. But I said I would rather him come check him out to be sure and he did no problem at all.

This little filly just can not catch a break. 

You said she doesn't want to be touched or caught but you are able to get up close pictures?

I am not in any way trying to say you are lying. I am just trying to make sense of this entire situation. Its just mind blowing. 

I can't even begin to wrap my head around the crime around that barn. I can't believe no one lives on property and there is no security if there is that much happening :shock:


----------



## demonwolfmoon

stevenson said:


> Endiku .. I was serious. I can take the poor thing in. If ( hope this is the correct name
> Wolfmom (?) does not want to. I am below Davis but before L.A. .
> Private message me for directions or for any more info. She would need to be
> tested for transport across state lines. CA may stop and check .
> After reading that the rescue uses at risk kids, some may be dangerous or seriously damaged people , which is sad in itself.


Stevenson, my husband would love you forever if you took her in instead of me! I have two rescue ponies and a 2 year old that isn't broke to ride....he suggests very strongly that if I get another horse, I get one that *"can at least be ridden"* LOLZ.

*CA *definitely* checks paperwork when you enter the state, as they checked my Kiera when we went through the North side last summer. So she'd need 1) Health Certificate 2) Coggins. *

Pretty sure Rabies vax too, but I can't say 100 percent. I know the other two are requirements though.

If you're taking her, then I shall resist falling in love with her. Hubby is right...and honestly I was kind of partial to looking for a nice Arabian or paint. xD


----------



## Endiku

Sorry guys, I have a few explanations for you! No, the rescue itself does not use juvies or community service workers. See, the rescue is actually just a rehoming program for OTTBs that have raced and are no longer 'usable' in the industry, and they go through 100+ ottbs yearly, letting them down from the track, starting light training, and selling them on as prospects. They don't have an actual facility, but rather they 'foster' the animals out with people like us. They pay for very basic feed, vet care from THEIR vet, and farrier care with THEIR farrier, who shoes everything as a solution, etc. Everything else is up to us. Once the animal has been let down, gelded if necessary, and started it is put on the market to be rehomed. Adoption is fairly easy with them, no hoops to jump through and rediculous processes...which is good and bad. Rehoming fees go towards buying more OTTBs of the track and caring for their needs to start another cycle.

It is our own farm that using the service workers and juvies, but at different times than when we host the disabled children. They are our manual labor, and we use them to help build things, clean, muck, etc. This provides hours for them and a constructive environenment. The goal is to help them turn around and become better members of society. Service works who enjoy the animals are permitted to be integrated into our normal activities and can even earn riding lessons by working after their required hours are finished. The work is tough though and not every service worker appreciates us...and thus we have enemies. Make a bit more sense?

NBEventer - I understand, thats probably confusing isn't it? I had her grain with me to entice her closer. She's a sucker for dinner and I HAD to get her caught. This is actually after BO, one of the guys, and I 'herded' her into that panel pen from the two acre pasture where she is kept, after finding her like that. So in that photo, she is in the 'stall' that opens up into the panel pen.

The issue isnt really getting close to her, its catching her. She kept spinning to face away from me every time that I got closer than about a yard away. Frustrating for sure.

I'm pretty peeved about the vets too. They're usually good about coming out. One in particular did a great job of helping us with her when she was battling the EHV. Unfortunately he was the one that was already out on an emergency call of some sort. All of the others though, (and one was our farm's usual vet!) refused to come out.


For a health certificate, is she going to need to be 100% healed up by then? I would think that by May she'll be atleast 90% healed but I don't know what qualifies a horse as healthy or not xD she should be at an even better weight by then (my goal is 440-450 or so) and she'll have two or three more farrier trims between now and then so hopefully she won't have sore feet at all by then. Her coat should have gotten better as well, since its already shedding out.

I can easily get her vaccination records and such from the vet, so thats no problem.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Hm, I dont' know about that, I think for the health certificate they just can't be like visibly diseased. God knows I dont' think the vet that saw Kiera even looked at her, really. But she's a big hulking vision of health. xD

A little bit of googling says that the health certificate entails a check of whether or not your horse is vaccinated...weird...but you should be covered.


----------



## Endiku

aghh, whoops xD I keep not seeing things.

We're actually not allowed to live on the property. Its leased Army Corps land. We have the facilities to stay out there for a period of time (electricity and such) if someone is sick, but thats about it.

We do have front gate security, but like I said, we obviously need a LOT more with all of this happening. Unfortunately though, that takes funds, and those we are low on.


----------



## Palomine

Pony found with slice wounds and ear cut off in Kent - Horse & Hound From 2011

Sad picture. 

Horse Killed In Stithians After Horrific Mutilation: Genitals Cut Off, Teeth Removed And Eye Slashed This from Jan '12.

Both the above in UK...also found others in Europe within last two years.

This is from US, and this year. Horse's face found mutilated after attack - FOX Carolina 21

And this from county where I used to live, in 2011. http://blog.al.com/live/2011/06/humane_society_offers_reward_f.html

In searching for horse mutilations? I am finding a surprising amount of them I am afraid.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Palomine, on that note, last summer, some jerk poured an accellerant on a horse down the road from me and SET HIM ON FIRE.

Last I heard, he was doing ok at the hospital....

http://www.erietvnews.com/story/19390702/crawford-county-familys-horse-intentionally-set-on-fire


----------



## Palomine

Is this anywhere near where the horses were chased to death?

I did a thread on it last year, and there were also horse shootings during that time in other states.

I searched through animal cruelty database but found nothing that sounded similar to this, nor in your state.

Have one more I can go through but don't have time now.


----------



## Palomine

Demon, what happened to the human? Charge filed or did they know who did it? I remember this, as it was all over my horse groups.

If you know of conviction in the case, PM me and I will get you to database where you can add the name to the list.


----------



## Endiku

Are we talking about our particular case? I'm slightly confused xD 

I wouldn't think that our case would be in public records yet, considering that we don't really have proof of this being on purpose, besides there being a note in her feed bucket. I could be wrong though?

Those cases are disgusting...especially since that shetland had to be. We're doing all we can to keep infection out on Kenzie so we don't have the same outcome


----------



## Palomine

No was asking about horse that was burned last year.

Sorry, but hadn't seen that on data base so wanted to make sure it was added if there had been conviction.

Foal left with only one ear after dog attack - Horse & Hound 

In searching for one eared horses, to see how they do after something like this, I did run across this story Foal left with only one ear after dog attack - Horse & Hound


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Palomine said:


> Demon, what happened to the human? Charge filed or did they know who did it? I remember this, as it was all over my horse groups.
> 
> If you know of conviction in the case, PM me and I will get you to database where you can add the name to the list.


Palomine, as far as I know, they never found the jackass who did it!!!! =(

Pretty sure this was the last thing posted in our area FB horse group:

Crawford County horse set on fire continues to recover | GoErie.com/Erie Times-News


----------



## Endiku

ick, that poor little colt! Thankfully Kenzie's isnt quite that bad...but I don't know. With as swollen looking as it is I have to wonder if its even getting a good enough blood supply. Hopefully it heals up and stays on though, lop ear is cuter than no ear xD


----------



## Celeste

For a health certificate to be issued, the veterinarian has to be sure that the horse is not carrying any infectious disease. If she has a negative coggins and her shots, she should be able to be transported now.


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor

I didn't read all of the thread, I'm working through it, but SUGAR WILL WORK.

One of the lesson horses got a gash on his hind end, we thought it was just a bite mark, so let it go, not knowing exactly how deep it was. Few days later it smelled like death, so had the vet out and he was able to stick his WHOLE HAND in. The vet came for weeks, and had told us to put sugar on it to keep infection out, IT WORKED and is COMPLETELY HEALED. I can take a picture of the wound tomorrow, if you'd like. I'm looking for one now of the injury after the vet came out..


----------



## FaydesMom

I am also still serious in my offer to give her a home here in Kentucky. Which ever is the easiest to transport her to most cost effectively. I'm about 750 - 800 miles or so, about 13 or 14 hours. I may have a trailer I can borrow, and I'm guessing it would be only a few hundred dollars or so in gas costs for me to travel both ways to come get her. Well, maybe closer to $500, since my van has a huge V-8 and sucks gas likes it's still 73 cents a gallon instead of $3.73...

****, I just made myself feel very, very old. 

Anyway, just wanted to throw that out there, I'm still here as an option. And I just asked my hubby about bringing her home and he said "she's not here yet?".  Besides, it'll give me an incentive to get out back and get the post holes dug for my fence and round pen before the rain stops and the ground turns into concrete!! :shock:


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor

Okay, here is the wound after the vet came out and cleaned it up, the wound went to the left (towards his butt) and we thought he was going to have to cut more off. I know it's not as nearly bad as hers, but sugar does work to keep infection out, saline was used to clean, and then sugar was used to keep infection away.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Some "people" don't desereved to be called human. I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## Cacowgirl

To Faydes mom-there is a site that estimates the gas cost of a trip after it calculates the miles from point A to point B. Not sure if it's map quest., but MQ can give you approximate mileage & a calculator will tell you how many gallons you might need for the Round Trip.

for Endiku-your vet that has been seeing her could supply the health cert & Coggins-find out if any other vaccines are needed, then it's up to you & the rescue about what you want to do w/her & where she might be going. You have put so much into her,& I know you care for her a lot, but where she is doesn't sound safe any more.


----------



## Endiku

Thats very kind of you Fayde, especially since you were willing from the beginning to take her im, and you would no doubt be closer to us than California is. Would you message me some contact information so that I can relay it to the rescue and my BO? 

Between the three of you being willing to take her, I think we've got a great chance of her getting to a home. Perhaps the three of us should swap emails or something to discuss it in a more private setting, since HF only allows us to message one person at a time? 

BO and the rescue aren't hugely thrilled about the idea of Kenzie leaving for a cross country trip, especially considering all of the problems she has had, but if its what is going to be best for her in the long run, its what we need to do. Cacowgirl is right. It isn't safe for her to be here any longer, as much as it pains me to say so.

About the sugar. I'm actually interested in hearing more about that...one of the vets, two forum members, and a friend have all suggested it, but I don't really understand what it does?


----------



## rookie

You can use sugar and iodine (sugardine) it makes a paste and that has worked in the past for some. I am not sure about specifics.


----------



## Sherian

osmotic pressure - sugar draws like salt but doesn't sting, it dehydrates the bacteria but doesn't harm healthy the tissues as they are rehydrated by the normal body systems (honey does the same but also contains a natural bacterialstat.) Also forms an artifical dry scab - not as interesting to flies as honey or commercial ointments.


----------



## smrobs

Christ! People are just...well, sick doesn't even begin to cover it.

Poor, dear, sweet Kenzie.

Did you notify the police? They might be able to pull prints off the note if you haven't handled it too much.

I think I'd definitely be getting some game cameras or security cameras.


----------



## Endiku

I see. So if I were to make an iodine/sugar paste and figure out a way to paste it onto her ear, it should harden and protect it? I would think that would bring more flies to it though, and flies are aweful around here lately o.o


Smrobs- the note is in their posession. I haven't heard whether or not they were able to get anything off of it or not yet.


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor

We used just sugar, but was told about using it and iodine. We cleaned it with iodine and just sprinkled sugar, but we were also working with a very nice old reliable lesson horse who lets us do pretty much whatever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Yeah, unfortunately I've got a fairly unpredictably, 'uppity' yearling to deal with, who happens to hate my guts right now xD I'll talk to BO about trying the sugar today, and see what she thinks about it.


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor

Yes he also has a hole in his jaw, two actually, from an infection in the jaw bone that will never go away, so his butt was nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

I have no problem if someone closer wants her. It would be better for the little horse with less travel distance.  and then last night my hubby informs me that the big tractor needs new back tires ( oh great only about 500 a piece)
and his truck needs work done.. I swear it never ends.


----------



## Endiku

I think its great that we have options! I'm sure that between the board, my BO, and you guys- we can decide who the best choice is. I think another big factor is going to be her living environment. Alone/with other horses, boarded/at home pasture/stalled...they're all factors. She'd probably do best in a small group with as much pasture time as possible.


----------



## stevenson

lol.. I have 11 horses and my bros in law has his 6 here,


----------



## nvr2many

Oh I am so excited for her to be getting a place to call home! This girl needs it and fast!


----------



## Endiku

Oh goodness xD so whats one more, eh? She'd definitely have quite the family at your place!

We have about 42 on our property right now, over half of those being miniatures- but she only had our arabian mare Ginger as a pasture pal because we didn't want anyone trying to steal her meals or get too excited with her and risk injuring her (not that it matters now... she still got hurt ) . She seems to get along just fine with other horses though. I've ponied her off of the gelding and the mare that I ride and she's been easy going about both of them, even though the mare is a bit of a hot head and likes to start trouble xD


----------



## greentree

FaydesMom, I will help with some gas money to get her here to KY. Please PM me if it works out.

Nancy


----------



## Missy May

OMG, what is a horrifying story. Poor Kensie...I hope she has a speedy recover and that whoever did this has their travel plans to hell rescheduled to today by way of horse kick to the head.


----------



## FaydesMom

Endiku said:


> I think its great that we have options! I'm sure that between the board, my BO, and you guys- we can decide who the best choice is. I think another big factor is going to be her living environment. Alone/with other horses, boarded/at home pasture/stalled...they're all factors. She'd probably do best in a small group with as much pasture time as possible.



I'll describe what she will have if she comes here to me in Kentucky, and we can compare notes and figure out where she should go. 

If we move her right away, she will have to be boarded at the fairgrounds where I board Fayde for a little bit until I get stalls and fencing finished at home. But since I have been wanting to get my butt in gear and bring Fayde home this summer anyway, it's all in the works, just a "time" thing. 

We're putting up hot fence around about 3 1/2 acres of pasture, and have a nice old shop that is being converted into 2 stalls and a tack and feed room. We are situated in a rural farm/residential zone, so it's pretty quiet. Next door neighbor is a lifelong friend of hubby's side of the family, they have 5 acres on one side. The other side is a 5 acre parcel that is wooded and pretty much unused by an out of state owner. Behind us is an easement used for utility company access. Did I mention it's quiet here?! :grin: 

So anyway, pasture with stall as needed, Fayde would be the only other horse...at least for a while, I may get hubby to brave sitting on a horses back one of these days. If I can get him to try it he'll be hooked and we will need a much taller pony for him. :rofl::rofl: We also have chickens and bunnies running around, and will be adding some goats once fencing is up.

We own the property outright, barring unforeseen circumstances, we won't have to sell the horses because of losing our home, so that is not a worry. I don't really care if I ride, although I do love to ride, I have horses because I like having horses so even if she remains un-ridable, it's not a big deal for me. I'm getting older so the horse(s) I have now will more than likely be the ones I die with so it's as close to a "forever" home as possible. :lol:

I've already asked about borrowing a trailer and have been given permission. It's an older ratty looking one, but the tires are new, the axles were just serviced and it's traveled many many miles. The main drawback is that it is a fully enclosed, 2 horse, side by side. I'm looking for a small stock trailer from another person, as I'm guessing she would travel better with more room to spread her feet and balance. But more than likely I will probably have to use the 2 horse so I figured you would know if that would be an issue for her. 

So there we go, my application to become her new mom. :twisted: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## FaydesMom

greentree said:


> FaydesMom, I will help with some gas money to get her here to KY. Please PM me if it works out.
> 
> Nancy


Thank you for that offer, it would be much appreciated. :hug:


----------



## Endiku

Sounds pretty darned good to me! At the fairgrounds, would she only have the stall or is there access to turnout? Thats going to be the main issue I think, just because she does tend to stock up if she's stalled for too long, and she is a baby so the more access to free exercise she has, the better.

We trailered her in a 12 foot stock trailer to the farrier, but we closed half of it off so that she only had access to the back. I don't _think_ that the size will be too big of a problem, and although she does seem to be claustrophobic, I've been able to load her into and out of our own 2 horse straight load a few times during practice without too much trouble. Do you think you'd be able to stop anywhere to check her and maybe let her stretch her legs out a few times during the trip? I think if you can do that, the small trailer should work. I'm still not sure about needing to wrap her legs or not but I'm leaning towards yes, if for nothing but preventing bumps and bruises if she gets antsy. 

I tried PMing you but your messenger seems to hate me and won't permit me to do so xD maybe try pming me first, and see if it works then? That way I can swap contact info with you. I'm also going to need to know what the laws for hores coming in from other states is for Kentucky, so that I know what all to collect from the vet.

If you do get to take her (crossing my fingers!!!) I can provide you with a few weeks worth of her feed so that you can transition her whichever way that you want to (or keep her on what she's eating right now). My guess is the earliest you'd be able to come get her is in a few weeks, just to give her a little time to heal up better to pass a health exam and make sure she's 100% lice free. I have one more treatment to give her of the lice dust and she should be home free.


----------



## 40232

Endiku said:


> Sounds pretty darned good to me! At the fairgrounds, would she only have the stall or is there access to turnout? Thats going to be the main issue I think, just because she does tend to stock up if she's stalled for too long, and she is a baby so the more access to free exercise she has, the better.
> 
> We trailered her in a 12 foot stock trailer to the farrier, but we closed half of it off so that she only had access to the back. I don't _think_ that the size will be too big of a problem, and although she does seem to be claustrophobic, I've been able to load her into and out of our own 2 horse straight load a few times during practice without too much trouble. Do you think you'd be able to stop anywhere to check her and maybe let her stretch her legs out a few times during the trip? I think if you can do that, the small trailer should work. I'm still not sure about needing to wrap her legs or not but I'm leaning towards yes, if for nothing but preventing bumps and bruises if she gets antsy.
> 
> I tried PMing you but your messenger seems to hate me and won't permit me to do so xD maybe try pming me first, and see if it works then? That way I can swap contact info with you. I'm also going to need to know what the laws for hores coming in from other states is for Kentucky, so that I know what all to collect from the vet.
> 
> If you do get to take her (crossing my fingers!!!) I can provide you with a few weeks worth of her feed so that you can transition her whichever way that you want to (or keep her on what she's eating right now). My guess is the earliest you'd be able to come get her is in a few weeks, just to give her a little time to heal up better to pass a health exam and make sure she's 100% lice free. I have one more treatment to give her of the lice dust and she should be home free.



If the other offers don't work out, I have a possible home too


----------



## COWCHICK77

greentree said:


> FaydesMom, I will help with some gas money to get her here to KY. Please PM me if it works out.
> 
> Nancy


Me too


----------



## FaydesMom

Endiku said:


> <snip> I tried PMing you but your messenger seems to hate me and won't permit me to do so xD maybe try pming me first, and see if it works then? That way I can swap contact info with you. I'm also going to need to know what the laws for hores coming in from other states is for Kentucky, so that I know what all to collect from the vet. <snip>


Well piffle, I can't seem to pm you either. I keeps telling me:


> Your options are configured to accept private messages only from your contacts. Therefore the following users will be unable to reply:


But when I go to try to change my options, there is no option to change, just:


> Private Messaging
> 
> The forum can send a message to your email address to inform you when someone sends you a private message.
> Receive Email Notification of New Private Messages
> 
> If you are browsing the forums when you receive a new private message, the system can pop-up a notification box informing you of the new message.
> Show New Private Message Notification Pop-up
> 
> When sending private messages the forum can make a copy of the message in your Sent Items folder.
> Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default


Oh well, I still have the e-mail from when you sent me the contact info for the barn owner, so if that is current, I will just send you an e-mail with all my contact info. 

I'll do a bit of digging to see what states I'd cross and what is required for each one and let you know if we would need anything beyond just coggins and health certificate. I'm not remembering anything else needed, but things have changed a LOT since I was hauling regularly cross country.

And "a few weeks" works wonderfully for me, I will have time to look for a better trailer and save up a bit of gas money. I probably won't be ready to have her at home by then, so she'll have to be at the fairgrounds for maybe a month or so. But I spend at least 2 or 3 hours there daily and there are paddocks for turn out, a round pen, a small undercover arena and a huge outdoor arena. As well as lots of infield grass to wander around and graze while I read a book.


----------



## FaydesMom

> Originally Posted by *greentree*
> _FaydesMom, I will help with some gas money to get her here to KY. Please PM me if it works out.
> 
> Nancy_





COWCHICK77 said:


> Me too


Oh my, thank you as well. So very much appreciated. We'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## egrogan

If this works out, I'm happy to chip in some gas money too. So hoping it will work!


----------



## nvr2many

I am hoping I can afford to help some too! Things are tight now but in a few weeks they should be looking better. So please keep me in mind.


----------



## FaydesMom

> *nvr2many* ~ I am hoping I can afford to help some too! Things are tight now but in a few weeks they should be looking better. So please keep me in mind.





egrogan said:


> If this works out, I'm happy to chip in some gas money too. So hoping it will work!



You guys are just so awesome! :hug:


----------



## countrylove

Might not be much but I'll throw in for gas too. Can't wait to see a happy ending 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kelli

I'm willing to help too! Please keep me posted and where we can send money. Any chance your path would lead you through northeastern Oklahoma? I could certainly pitch in for a meal for the drivers too! You guys are awesome for doing this. I'm so excited for Endiku and Faydesmom AND Kenzie!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Endiku said:


> BO and the rescue aren't hugely thrilled about the idea of Kenzie leaving for a cross country trip, especially considering all of the problems she has had, but if its what is going to be best for her in the long run, its what we need to do. Cacowgirl is right. It isn't safe for her to be here any longer, as much as it pains me to say so.


You're doing the right thing. I hope they realize that soon, too.

If this were to happen a year from now I'd happily take her since I'd be in Louisiana. Unfortunately I'm still in NZ so no can do :/ since she needs special hands on care.


----------



## GreenBackJack

Sorry, I don't have time right now to catch up on the latest posts (I will later tonight) but.. I did read about your struggle to get the ointment on her ear. I had the same problem a few months back, also an ear wound and the same trouble. What I did was to put a healthy glop on a good size piece of gauze and "slapped" it on the wound in one quick move. The guaze will fall off but the ointment gets on there and you don't have to struggle with the horse. You might try doing this while gently stroking her away from the wound so she'll relax a bit then just one swift gentle move and your done. Worked for my guy.


----------



## Fahntasia

Endiku try manuka honey, ive seen wonderful results on horrible wounds while using it.

Manuka Honey: Evidence for medicinal Uses, benefits and side effects

here's a HF thread on honey, and sugardine to heal wounds. If I wasn't so far away I would take her, Good luck!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/honey-sugar-pack-wound-142276/


----------



## wetrain17

Just stumbled onto this thread. I was away over the weekend and missed it yesterday. My thoughts are with you and Kenzie. I hope whoever did this won't attack again or any other horses for that matter. This poor filly. I hope all works out of the best.


----------



## Endiku

You guys are fantastic. I know that both Fayde and I appreciate all of your willingness. Your kindness is helping her have a real chance at life, and that means so much to me. If she understood, I know it would mean a lot to her as well.

She wasn't as nervous with me last night as she was the previous few nights. It probably took me fifteen minutes to get her caught (that vet wrap idea actually worked pretty well, and she now has a 'necklace' to wear xD) and thirty minutes to fix her up. I'm really not sure how much I should actually be CLEANING the wound. It still looks fairly clean although there was a tiny bit of clearish discharge that I was worried about. Some dirt had gotten in the edges so I tried to wipe that off, but she wouldn't let me do more than that. I keep reading about people who clean a wound too much as well, and destroy healthy tissue, so I was a little worried. Then I made a lovely 'sugardine' concoction and pasted some onto her ear. It looks rather gorry now with all of that stuff hardening on it, but I'm trying to convince myself it isn't as terrible as it looks now. She does seem a LOT more comfortable with me messing with her now that she's on some Bute, so I don't feel quite so bad.

I went to TSC and they had none of the stuff you guys were talking about, and I didn't feel comfortable grabbing anything else since I don't know much about them. Someone told me that if I put lavander oil around her ears and start feeding her some garlic cloves though, that those will naturally repel the flies? Have you guys ever heard of that?

Its nasty, wet, and rainy out today so flies aren't too bad, but they're still disgusting. I'm going to go to the fabric store today to try and find some sort of mesh to make her a 'bonnet' out of. I also braided her mane to keep it out of the gunk, but I'm afraid its hopeless for her forelock. Most of it was shaved off when the vet came out and I just clipped the rest off yesterday because it kept getting in her hair. Poor thing looks so pathetic now...her mane was just starting to grow!


----------



## Endiku

Oh, and Fayde- yes that is my same email ^_^ feel free to shoot me one, I check them daily.


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Someone did that?!? get the paper finger printed. That would **** me off. Why would they do that?


----------



## NBEventer

Garlic is an excellent natural fly repellent. It also supports their immune system, which would be perfect for her right now. My only concern is it can thin blood, though I suspect the wound has clotted and stuff now so that really shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

I sure hope it's a pretty color vetrap
If the sugardine works, stick with it. If not, get the Furazone. It's said it causes cancer, so use gloves. I had nothing but good experience with it ( bunch of growing up colts who would do the "man" games, and the filly with the slit nostril, which, by the way, looked like it was cut with a knife, but happened on the handle of a flat back bucket). If it's a little warm, it's nearly liquid, easy to slap on with one swipe, doesn't sting and keeps flies pretty much away. 
I keep asking myself why it has lost credibility. Probably because it's CHEAP and effective. Can't get it in Europe, OTC like here, being mixed by a pharmacy, 110$ per 100 grams(1/4 oz).


----------



## GreenBackJack

Sketchy mane, floppy ear and, a rocky start... she's definately going to be the love of someone's life.  
Let us all know if you guys make arrangements to move her. If you can set up a paypal account we can all donate to help. We're on this forum because we love horses and I know we'd all love the opportunity to help this little filly get a fair shot at a good life.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh dear Endiku just read this whole thread, you and poor Kenzie. Wow everyone has been so awesome with all of these offers for your sweet girl!!
Hunter almost tore his ear off last summer, luckily the vet was able to staple it back together and now you cant even tell. I hope that Kenzie heals up quickly.
Can't wait to see where she goes to!


----------



## Critter sitter

I am just now seeing this

I am in tears reading . That poor sweet baby. If you need anything at all Please PM me this is horrible. 
I have a bottle of Dr underwoods Horse medicine read up on it
I will send to you if you think it will help with her wound. It cost about $30 a bottle but I will cover the costs if you think it can help

https://www.underwoodhorsemedicine.com/

I have had great results with this


----------



## Critter sitter

FaydesMom said:


> Thank you for that offer, it would be much appreciated. :hug:


i could chip in a little to not much but it may get you a mile or 2 closer


----------



## GamingGrrl

I second using Furazone, it works wonders!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal

SO, SOOO Sorry!!1 **hugs and prayers sent for the two of you**
The Vet couldn't stitch any injury over 12 hours old bc the flesh won't heal.
I'll keep praying for a full recovery.


----------



## Palomine

Friend of mine has posted about horse shot dead in KS.

And another from OK said some in her area have been chemically burned and shot too.


----------



## AlexS

I'll chip in to help with gas money too. 

Do you have other horses on the property End?


----------



## Palomine

Grantville Couple Offers Reward After Horse Dies


----------



## doubleopi

:shock: Oh man! I sure hope you are staying safe. 

Kenzie has lots of people rooting for her and wishing her all the best. I would take her in an instant...but, that'd really be a bit of travel! And my husband would not be happy! This story will have a happy ending!


----------



## Endiku

Yes Desert, its pink camo > I was tickled to find it at the feed store, so she's all decked out right now! lol

Ha, my BO's hubby swears by Furazone! We have jars and jars of it, so if the sugardine doesn't seem to help then I'll definitely try using it. I think we just have the normal black jar though, and I've seen it used more on bruises and little scratches, though he could easily be using it wrong...was it a different one you were talking about? We've used furazone for years without reading the warning (heh...:embarressed: ) and BO has always slapped it on with his hands, (doesn't anymore) so now we're always teasing him about getting breast cancer. 

Corporal- ughhh, its aweful. I really wish one of us would have been able to get to her even a few hours earlier. Even if we had though, with as hard as it was for us to get the vet out- I'm not sure it would have really made any difference. I'm glad the vet was at least able to get the inner layers pieced together a little bit. Honestly though, it looks like the outer edges of her ear, near the base are going to just sort of slough off, which is disgusting. I'm not so sure that they're getting blood.

Its so strange though, that the injury never seemed to bleed much. I checked all over the paddock for blood stains where she was injured, and I only found one or two small splashes (in the middle of the paddock...hmmmm.) and nothing more. It reminds me of back a few years ago when my cousin was attached by a dog. He got bit in the thigh and although the bite was actually so deep that it broke through the muscle almost down to the bone, it didn't bleed at all. So strange...

AlexS- I personally have a little miniature horse mare out there, BO has a very large quantity of her own animals, therapy animals, and a few boarders. In total I believe we have 42 full sized and mini horses/mules/donkeys, 2 cows, 3 goats, and quite a few rabbits and chickens, so its not feasable for us to remove them all, but I'm very seriously looking into relocating my mini mare at least for a while. If I'm the one being targeted, the last thing I want is for my mare to be injured. At very least I plan on moving her into our other pen with the other minis so she'll be harder to single out, and hopefully be safer. As of right now she's with only one other mare and her fence is pretty easy to jump over...


Fayde, if you don't mind I think I'll leave a Paypal account up to you if you so choose, since the money will have to get to you eventually anyways for the gas


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Pink camo ....alright;-)
About Furazone...I never read the label either..duh...a vet friend told me. But she used it too, with gloves. I was truly impressed what it did to the filly's cut nostril. Easy to apply, and healed fast without leaving a scar. All my boys had their share of it, any scratch, anything which bled, deep injuries after being stitched. Everything healed nicely, didn't leave scars or even white hair. I used it on myself when I hurt myself when in the barn. It does not sting or burn, which I find a huge plus when you have to apply it daily.
It's a black pot with a yellow screw on lid. Furazone or Nitrofurazone, different manufacturers, same stuff.


----------



## Endiku

Ok, we have it then ^_^ good to know!


----------



## Freemare

Wow I am so sorry. People are so cruel, we have a few people around are area that dont like us much. I know are other friends down the street as a sensors that when some one walks by it sets it off and sends a text to the owner of the home. She told me it has stopped this one guy who hated her and was trying to hurt her live stock. Every time he stepped foot on to the property she got the text and was home with in a few minuets or she let the dogs out of there kennels from her phone. LOL. Anyway about the ear. Try some vetracine. It works wonders and should not sting. Also try leaving a neck halter on her for a few days. It should help with catching her. I would keep going with her, dont let (who ever did this) let them know you are giving up. Keep going with her, a lot of people like horses that have come through a lot and know they want to live. Giving up is never the right thing to do, let that person think they won. When really you brush your self off and keep on going down the road.


----------



## FaydesMom

> Fayde, if you don't mind I think I'll leave a Paypal account up to you if you so choose, since the money will have to get to you eventually anyways for the gas


Just waiting for the official "OK" from the rescue and we'll get things rolling! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nvr2many

OMG! I am so excited!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Whoo! I wish I could help chip in some gas money but I have no idea how to get it to you FM. Also need parents permission.


----------



## its lbs not miles

It's traggic, but that's already be said.
Not sure if it will help with the flies, but I put tea tree oil on most things from cuts to treating trush on a new horse. Laughed at a friend who spent money on a salve made for horses and when I read the ingrediants it was made from tea tree oil (which was about 80% less expensive). It does help protect and heal. Of course my grandfather would have stitched it up and covered it with burnt oil drained out of an engine. I use to crinch the first few times I saw him do it, but it did the job and he never lost a horse, cow, hog or goat from it.

I would imagine that TX has laws much the same as SC. A person who deliberately harms, or causes to be harmed, an animal belonging to someone else is looking at fines and jail time. That would be treated as a crime against the owner and would be in "addition" to the state penalty for cruelty to animals which reads:
"Whoever tortures, torments, needlessly mutilates, cruelly kills, or inflicts excessive or repeated unnecessary pain or suffering upon any animal or by omission or commission causes the acts to be done for any of the offenses is guilty of a felony and, upon conviction, must be punished by imprisonment of not less than one hundred eighty days and not to exceed five years and by a fine of five thousand dollars." 

Hopefully TX is just as tough.

I can't fathom the vets you have. Our vets make emergency calls for much more severe injuries. During a visit I had spotted one of a friends horses that had just recently suffered a injury that had tore open a flap of skin that ran about 18" across it's side, close to 18 down the front and tore out a chunk of muscle that left a 3" long x 2" wide hole in the muscle. Within 30 min the vet was there and spent over an hour patching the horse up. Granted it took a few months for it all to heal, but the horse is fine now and you can barely feel where part of the wound was. Only a part of the scar tissue remained hard enough to feel, but you can't see the wound.
I guess I'll have to tell my vets (they share a practice) how much I appreciate them after hearing about yours.

Hope the filly turns out ok and they catch the person(s) who did it.


----------



## its lbs not miles

Oh, I forgot to add what happens if you (in this case) disfigure someone elses animal (if falls under the same ruling as branding someone elses animal).

"Marking, branding or disfiguring large animals of another. 
Whoever shall be lawfully convicted of wilfully and knowingly marking, branding or disfiguring any horse, mare, gelding, filly, ***, mule, bull, cow, steer, ox or calf of any other person shall, for each and every such animal which he shall be convicted of marking, branding or disfiguring as aforesaid, be subject to a penalty of one hundred dollars or to imprisonment for a term not exceeding six months or both, in the discretion of the court. In case such offender shall afterwards repeat the same or commit a like offense, on conviction thereof he shall be liable to a fine of two hundred dollars or to imprisonment for a term not exceeding one year or both, in the discretion of the court, for each animal by him so marked, branded or disfigured."

There's a different rule of law for smaller animals, but it's much the same.


----------



## mustbemonroe

These things show the absolute worst as well as the absolute best in people. Bless you, Faydesmom, for taking this filly!

And bless you especially, Endiko, for having such a big heart. I aspire to be like both of you one day. 

I truly hope they catch whoever did this, and they are punished to the extent of the law. Eye for an eye...ear for an ear? 

And as for Furazone causing cancer...I'll report back as soon as I've been diagnosed. Lord knows I've put enough on my horses sans gloves...lol.

I'm anxiously awaiting to see how this ends...I can't wait to see Kenzie in her new home. Prayers to you all!


----------



## Fahntasia

i'll pitch in with gas $$ as well, hope shes doing better, so very glad that shes getting a new start!


----------



## Critter sitter

i am still so saddened by this. Please let me know I what I can do to help with gas when you get all that worked out


----------



## aerie

I am so so sorry that this happened  If they catch the person who did this I will gladly make the trip from Michigan to Texas to give him/her what s/he deserves! I may be only five foot one but I am mighty! lol As for Kenzie finding a brand new home, I couldn't be more excited!!! Especially since she should be going to someone on the forum! We will get to see her continue to grow and flourish! Poor filly will never get rid of us!


----------



## xxdanioo

i will help with gas money too


----------



## KountryPrincess

I am so sorry for your troubles. I do not have time to read through the entire thread, so I am sure someone may have already suggested this, so if they have, my apologies.....

I would try to get this story on the local news, in the paper, somehow get it into the media. People hate to hear of animals being tortured. The visual of the ear and the threatening note may help to find out who did it, and people would want to send donations your way, so that could be set up as well.

Just a thought. I can easily see a story like that being on the news along with info about how to help.


----------



## Endiku

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​ 
We have the official OK! This really is happening!!!!​ 

:happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance:​


----------



## countrylove

Endiku said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​
> We have the official OK! This really is happening!!!!​
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance:​


Yay!!! :happydance:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

Wahooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## stargirl90

Endiku said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​
> 
> We have the official OK! This really is happening!!!!​
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance:​


That's awesome! Yay for Kenzie!


----------



## aerie

Yayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayyyyyyy!!!!!!!
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## verona1016

Woohoo!


----------



## COWCHICK77

Faydes, do have a PayPal account setup?


----------



## equiniphile

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Kelli

OHMYGOSH!!! I don't think I've been this excited about a horse in a long time! I'm ready to donate, so be sure to tell us where to go.

Also, Endiku, 6Wranch has some CRAZY good salve that she made by herself and has a thread on here you may want to check out. It was a nasty wound that has closed up to nothing.

It may not hurt to PM her, but I'm not sure she'd be willing to give it up, but worth a try. Show her this thread and Kenzie's pic and see if she has any suggestions.


----------



## greentree

You know, this is a probably a stupid thought, but I wonder if there might be some compassion in some horse hauler's heart to give that little one a ride to Kentucky in a van? Does anyone know ANY of these haulers? Even if they would reduce the price SOME, maybe we could put it together. 

It seems like they were going to haul my horses for about $600 each last year. I could not afford it. I had 13.... But if it's going to cost FaydesMom $500 in gas.....

Nancy


----------



## FaydesMom

Endiku said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​
> We have the official OK! This really is happening!!!!​
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance:​



WOO HOO!! :clap:


----------



## Endiku

There have been three different professional haulers that I've personally talked to and shared her story with. One quoted me with about $800, another with $750, and another with $680 if we could wait until they were coming down here anyways. The lowest I could talk one down was to $600, which isn't bad, but about what its going to cost Fayde, minus two days of her time to transport herself. I'm totally open to suggestions though, and I'm very willing to contact any haulers that you guys know of that have a soft spot for cases like this 


Fayde, we do have an offer for someone to haul Kenzie as far as Tennessee if you're willing to wait until mid-June to get her .Thats Your choice completely as far as I'm concerned. IMO the faster she gets her scrawny little butt out of here the better, but I might be able to figure out a way to move her at least off our property until then with some work.


----------



## FaydesMom

COWCHICK77 said:


> Faydes, do have a PayPal account setup?


I have an old one somewhere, but have no idea what the user name or password is, though.  I think I'm going to set up a new one just for Kenzie, that would probably be easier to keep track of.

I've been feeling cruddy today and spent almost half the day asleep, I still feel like I want to sleep for days...:sad: So I'm heading back to bed and I'll get on setting something up tomorrow and post as soon as I have info.

Thank you all so much, this board has such wonderful folks in residence!!


----------



## COWCHICK77

Hope you feel better! And let us know when you get things setup


----------



## Endiku

Feel better Fayde, from all of us down here! Kenzie's new mama needs to be feeling 100% healthy to deal with her crazy little yearling self!


----------



## FaydesMom

Endiku said:


> There have been three different professional haulers that I've personally talked to and shared her story with. One quoted me with about $800, another with $750, and another with $680 if we could wait until they were coming down here anyways. The lowest I could talk one down was to $600, which isn't bad, but about what its going to cost Fayde, minus two days of her time to transport herself. I'm totally open to suggestions though, and I'm very willing to contact any haulers that you guys know of that have a soft spot for cases like this
> 
> 
> 
> I


Hauling her myself is no problem at all, I used to be on the road more than at home and even though it's been quite awhile, it's pretty much old hat. Slow and steady and arrive alive!! :thumbsup: 

And especially since she has had such a rough go of it already, I would be hesitant to hand her off to anyone else. I would rather take my time and haul her myself unless we could find one that would donate a ride, or at least cut %50. :lol:

Besides, hubby and I need a road trip, it's been way too long. We are thinking of making it a two day return trip if we can find a campground or fairgrounds near half way that we could lay over at. We have a nice bed in the back of our van. 

I don't think I've been this giddy in many many moons!!

Woo Hoo, this is REALLY happening!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Endiku

Perfect. Let me know if you need anything while you are down here. Resteraunts (you do realize that you're going to HAVE to try some tex-mex while you're here, right?), walmart... whatever. Make sure that if on your way down here, if you pass by a Bucees (you'll see signs for it 100 miles out), make a rest stop! Everyone has been to Bucees at least once xD 

Actually, I could probably even arrange a meal at my house or something if you didn't mind our tiny psychotic house of three dogs, five people, and a bunch of miscellanous small animals! LOL

I am just SO excited for you guys, I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep tonight. I know you'll do right by miss Kenzie and she's going to have an amazing life with you. Just let me know when you think you'll want to come down. I'll schedual getting her health certificate and such as soon as I convince BO (or any other willing soul xD) that she needs to haul us to Waller Equine to get things done, rather than paying the rediculous $80 farm call fee for a measly piece of paper.

Do you guys think they'll 'fail' her with her ripped up ear? Its still pretty darned gorry looking right now... I'm also going to have to figure out what to do about her halter. Hopefully her ear will be healed enough that she can handle a halter on a few weeks but if not, I'm not sure what to do  maybe I can make or buy some sort of cotton covering to put over the poll part of the halter?


----------



## Sharpie

Health Certificates just certify that the animal has no parasites or contagious diseases that it is likely to carry from one state/location to the next. For better or worse, they don't actually certify that an animal is in any way, shape, or form, "healthy." Sounds like they should from the name, but they don't really. The thousands of sickly puppy mill puppies that get shipped cross country every year can vouch for that, as well as their unsuspecting new owners. A wound like Kenzie's shouldn't be an issue, it's certainly not catching!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Whooo!


----------



## FaydesMom

Had to pop back in, I just had a thought. If we go with "a few weeks", could we shoot for after the 24th?? That's pay day, and would give us a bit of a cash back up just in case anything happens along the way. (Knock on wood)

Better prepared than sorry.


----------



## wausuaw

I would just be upfront about the ear when you call them, but I don't think it would fail her... Not sure. I'm sure if you told them the situation and why she was moving to begin with, they would be understanding of it. It's not like its contagious. 

80$? Jeez. The most I've ever been charged was 50$ for after hours emergency (everything happens on Sunday). It's normally 30$ for a farm call. Maybe I'm just lucky. 

I'm very happy everything is gonna work out! That poor girl needs a break. Iwill be looking forward to here how she does


----------



## AlexS

Faydes, please message me when you get a paypal or whatever account set up. I am keeping up with this thread, but not necessarily every page. 

End, no I don't think they will fail her for an injury. It's something that could be passed along to other horses that would get a fail.


----------



## FaydesMom

I spent a couple years in San Antonio a few lifetimes ago when I was in the Air Force. I hauled all over the state to AQHA and NRHA shows almost every weekend. I love Tex-Mex.

We could probably use a place to park our van over night, then we could head out in the morning for a nice leisurely drive north.

LOL, your house sounds exactly like ours...indoors: 2 dogs, 8 cats, 2 guinea pigs, 2 rats, 6 ferrets, 2 parakeets. Outdoors: 2 more cats (barn), 20 chickens (free range), 5 rabbits (caged) and 3 rabbits (free range). Oh yeah, four people. :lol:

The vet who has been working with Kenzie may be able to just write you a health certificate upon asking, since he knows everything she has been through and should know that nothing she had is still contagious. It just needs to be on an official health certificate form, he or she should know what is needed.

As for her halter, she should be healed a bit by the time we go. Do you think if I get a big fleece crown piece cover it would pad her up enough? I guess just go with the neck wrap as long as she cooperates until then. If I am able to get a stock trailer, she may not even need to be tied at all. Some ride better loose.

Grrr...gotta get some sleep...just can't. :happydance:


----------



## Endiku

Yep, a whole whopping $80 xD the 'flat' farm call fee is $55.50, but that only covers the first ten miles. Every mile extra that they drive is $1.50 and we happen to be 28 miles from the nearest vet, which brings us to $82.50. If we have a holiday, night, or weekend case, its another $20. THAT is why Kenzie's vet bills have been so expensive, not because we used 'every force in existence' to heal her. Really, through all of her EHV and such, she only got IV fluids, two rounds of antibiotics, an anti-inflamatory, some salve for her pressure sores and shoulder, and thats about it xD after the fact we did get some Px suppliments for her, but I just picked that up myself. Normally we haul our horses out TO the vet, but she was obviously far too sick to be hauled even a few minutes, much less 45 minutes or more.

I think a fleece crown piece will work just fine Fayde. We can always leave it a bit loose if we need to, so it doesn't bother her ear too much, and if you do get that stock trailer, by all means leave her loose. Thats what we did when we hauled her an hour and a half to the farrier, and she did just fine. A little off balance since it was her first time in the trailer in a while and she was still weak, but I think the rubber mats we used helped with traction a little.

At that point I'm still going to have two bags of Nutrena Mare and Foal, and half pr more of the DuMor. I can bring you that if you want, since none of our other horses eat that and it would just sit in my garage. Depending on what you want, I can give her a tube of Probios as well, a few hours before the trip.

The week of the 24th sounds just fine to me. Maybe over that weekend or something?


----------



## Kayella

Wow this is so exciting! It's just amazing what helpful people are on this forum. 

I second going to Buc-ee's. You HAVE to try the Beaver Nuggets. And the millions of different kinds of jerkey!  Power to the Beaver!!


----------



## GreenBackJack

:happydance::happydance:
:hug::happydance::clap::happydance::wave::happydance:
HAPPY BARN DANCE!! 

oK, so we're all going to donate which means...WE WANT PICTURES AND UPDATES...pleeeasse :mrgreen:


----------



## Tiamo

Hey I just read through all your posts since you got Kenzie and wow what an amazing job you have done with her. To bad there are morons out there that hurt animals on purpose  I am glad you have found her a good home Please update us on how her ear is doing. You are an amazing young lady!


----------



## Hunter65

Oh wow wow wow this is soooo exciting. I would also like to donate to the cause and updates and pictures are a must. Faydesmom you must just be bursting!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Glad that has been worked out. Is Kenzie lice-free? Is the vet going to do all the paperwork for her move? When I moved my horses, the vet said to just pick up the health cert just before I was ready to go, as it was only good for 30 days-all I needed was that & the Coggins. Never had to show them though,but if I had stopped at a horse motel they wanted them,but we got the horse corrals up in just a couple of hours, so they stood tied to the trailer while their pens went up.


----------



## FaydesMom

Ok, I found my old paypal account info and reactivated it. The only problem is, for some reason I am unable to use the forum pm's to send everybody the info. So I'm going to ask Endiku to pm everybody wanting to donate to the gas fund my e-mail addy. 

If everybody uses the "send money to friends and family" option through paypal, just put in my email addy and an amount and paypal will take care of the transfer.

Wow, as old and "paranoid" as I am, I am constantly amazed at what you can do with the click of a button these days. 

As soon as Endiku see's this or gets the e-mail I'm going to send her, you will all have the info.

And a huge thank you to all who have asked to contribute. Every little bit will help and we so appreciate it! :hug::hug:


----------



## Kayella

I'll be donating whatever amount I can to get Kenzie that much closer to her new home!  Where are you coming from, Fayde? Do you know how much gas it will cost to get to and from Kenzie's?


----------



## FaydesMom

My route planner says 750-ish miles one way, so about 1500 total miles. That's probably a short estimate, since MY planner takes the shortest route and I prefer the safer, easier route, which is usually longer. Still, should be pretty close.

The last trip we made hauling a trailer we got about 13 mpg. Big motors are nice for power, not so good for economy...:shock: :-( 

So guess-timate about 115 or so gallons of gas at an average of, hopefully, $3.50 per gallon gives us about $402. 

Not that we have a lot of spare change around, but that's not really that bad of an amount. If one were to buy a horse local, that would not be an unreasonable price. I'm just getting a free road trip with the deal! :rofl:


----------



## Hunter65

So excited, will transfer some $$$$ as soon as I get info.


----------



## Endiku

As far as I know Kenzie is lice free. Last time I saw an adult lice on her was three weeks ago, and we've just been dealing with breaking the life cycle and getting rid of all of those nasty eggs (and dandard) for past few weeks. I dusted her Thurseday, and she'll be dusted one last time Saturday just as a precaution, then she should be fine. The vet is making us bring her there to be seen before he's willing to sign a certificate just because he knows about her previous illnesses and wants to make sure for himself that she's not running a temperature, goopy, or anything. Which makes sense, even if it does mean more money xD I'm going to go ahead and get that Rabies booster that she's due for as well, while I'm at it. 

I'll start sending out the information right now ^_^ if you don't recieve anything from me by tomorrow evening and you still want to donate, shoot me a PM. I'm a bit scatter brained right now and multitasking between this, sending PMs, trying to resist spotify-surfing, and writing a paper on Death Row for economics class xD

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Iseul

I'd love to donate some if you could send me the email address for Fayde.

I've been watching Kenzie since you first posted about her, just never posted because I was speechless throughout the whole ordeal(s?). I'm devastated that she's had to go through this, and if I didn't board I'd have offered to take her myself.

If I have money left over after I pay for gas this next week I will definitely be donating all I can without cutting myself too short to get to work, lol.

You deserve soo much praise for going through all this for one horse, and all I can do is applaud you for it. If she were to have been mine I'd have had to put her down. Too many horses in my area for $100 for me to keep one costing thousands in vet bills, but for Kenzie's sake I am soo glad she got you as a foster mommy. She's come so far and I'm ecstatic to see her get adopted out to a loving home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms

Please pm me the email address!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Wow. I am amazed. I counted 15 people who volunteered to donate money for gas. Thats got to be enough to at least buy a tank of gas or two, right? I'm telling you guys, your generosity is absolutely astounding. 

That being said, you should all have a PM from me with the information on it by now. If you didn't get one just let me know!

Iseul- I've questioned if I'm doing the right thing SO many times throughout the past 13 weeks (it seems like its been so much longer than that!), especially back when we werent even sure if she was going to pull through. She was looking so lethargic near the end of her illness, and I really wasn't sure if I was doing it all for myself or for her anymore. I questioned my motive and her endurance even more last week, when I saw her ear. Now though, I know that there was a reason for all of this. Was it a LOT of money, time, and effort that we've spent on Kenzie? Absolutely. Could it have been used to invest in a horse with less risk, or to rehab a couple of other animals? Probably so. But does it really matter in the end, if we can get Kenzie sound and healthy, with a loving family to call her own? I really don't think so. I know that a lot of people dissagree with me for keeping her alive when all she's doing is costing us money, but she's just SUCH an amazing little filly, and throughout all of this, I haven't seen a single thing that REALLY told me that she was done and just didn't care anymore. Every morning she eats her breakfast with gusto, every evening she does the same thing. Maybe she's a little sore with me for letting her get hurt when she trusted me fornow, and she's not doing silly things like trying to help me muck her stall or running up to me for a 'hug', but I know that that filly will resurface again soon, for Fayde. She's just had a lot to process, poor thing.


She does seem so much older than she is though...not physically, but mentally. I don't think she was born an 'old soul' but experience has shaped her into one for sure. I just hope that she discovers that she CAN be a yearling and have fun before its too late and she's grown up.


----------



## AlexS

Just sent $50. It's not close to covering the trip, but hopefully with all of us, it will be enough.


----------



## NorthernMama

I've been trying really hard to avoid this thread -- just too much involvement here for me to stay on top of everything, so I figured I was better staying out than saying the wrong thing. Buuut, I'm glad I trolled here to see the way this has been going.

I'm really tight with my money right now too, so I can't send much, but I am going to PM Endiku for the info to send a couple of bucks to help with gas, food, overnights, whatever. I hope everything turns out well!


----------



## FaydesMom

All I can say is WOW!, you guys are incredible. There just aren't enough words to thank you all for your generosity. :hug:


----------



## countrylove

This thread made me cry and makes me smile  I can't believe how supportive everyone is. Its truly awesome! I'm glad to be apart of such an amazing community <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Ok, so when is the actual trip?? I will be donating what I can after the 15th. Payday and all, lol. Things have been tight here but I really want to help!!


----------



## xxdanioo

Sent some money- I even remembered to change it to USD lol! 

I've been following Kenzie as well. I'm so glad she has found a new mommy, and I hope everything starts looking up. All the best horses get hurt/sick. <3


----------



## AlexS

Faydes, I was happy to donate to you as you are clearly wanting to do right by this horse. 

But because I see the worst in people with my work - would you mind keep a log here of how much you have received. 

If people want to donate over what you need for feed and things, that's fine. But I'd like people knowing what they are donating to. 

I am not meaning to criticize you at all, you are clearly doing right by the horse, but I'd hate to see you get a lot more than you needed when someone is giving their last $10 out of their paychecks.


----------



## cakemom

It'll be fun to watch the feed bucket fill up!! Send me the information to and I shall drop a little in that bucket!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaydesMom

I reserved a stall for her today and started digging around for water buckets and a feed tub. We have to haul in some fill for the low spots and fix the stall up all nice and safe for her.

We are supposed to have some nice weather for the next few days and I'm hoping to get a bit of work done at home too. I really want to get them home from the fairgrounds as soon as possible, so it's time to get my tail in gear and get to work. No more procrastinating. :lol:


----------



## Endiku

You have a real reason to get that home fixed up now! Two gorgeous horses to bring home! ;D

This is PERFECT weather for traveling, IMO. Any time after April gets rediculously hot here in Texas, which would be a big problem with a completely enclosed trailer and a yearling, but April is just beautiful, minus the rain (which we are thankful for!)

nvr2Many- sounds like she'll be going home the week of the 24th or sometime shortly after


----------



## FaydesMom

AlexS said:


> Faydes, I was happy to donate to you as you are clearly wanting to do right by this horse.
> 
> But because I see the worst in people with my work - *would you mind keep a log here of how much you have received. *
> 
> If people want to donate over what you need for feed and things, that's fine. But I'd like people knowing what they are donating to.
> 
> I am not meaning to criticize you at all, you are clearly doing right by the horse, but I'd hate to see you get a lot more than you needed when someone is giving their last $10 out of their paychecks.



Not at all, I know about the scammers out there and will do anything you all want me to to prove I'm legit. :thumbsup:

With as many people as are wanting to donate, I'm thinking there may be a bit left over!! :shock::shock: I was already thinking about offering any left over funds to the rescue for all they have done for her up to this point. 

I will keep a running total here in this thread, but not mention who donated what. As of a few minutes ago, there is already $110.

I don't know how to thank you all, you are just such amazing folks!!


----------



## FaydesMom

Endiku said:


> You have a real reason to get that home fixed up now! Two gorgeous horses to bring home! ;D
> 
> This is PERFECT weather for traveling, IMO. Any time after April gets rediculously hot here in Texas, which would be a big problem with a completely enclosed trailer and a yearling, but April is just beautiful, minus the rain (which we are thankful for!)
> 
> nvr2Many- sounds like she'll be going home the week of the 24th or sometime shortly after


I hear you about the insane heat down there. The worst trailering incident I ever had was in the summer in Texas when the air conditioner went out on our 6 horse fully enclosed trailer. We didn't realize it had gone out until one of the horses got so hot she passed out and fell and cause a major ruckus that had our rig swinging all over the road. Scary stuff that heat.


We have feelers out all over the place and are still hoping to snag a stock trailer. If I had a truck set up for a goose neck we would be in business, but finding a bumper pull is proving a bit more difficult. At least we have a bit of time to try.


----------



## FaydesMom

OK, let's figure out a firm(ish) date so I can tell the folks we are asking just exactly _when_ I want to borrow their trailer. Silly me, "can I borrow a trailer?"..."when?, uummmm, I'm not sure"...  :rofl:

I prefer to travel during the week due too lighter traffic on the road, so would prefer leaving here Wednesday the 24th. We would leave early in the am and probably get in around 8:00 pm or so. We could lay over that night and visit with folks and whatnot. Then load up Thursday morning and head for home.

Now, I know you are still in school and if you can't get away for a bit that morning, I will just grit my teeth and haul over the weekend. School comes first!!

Let me know what you think.


----------



## AlexS

FaydesMom said:


> Not at all, I know about the scammers out there and will do anything you all want me to to prove I'm legit. :thumbsup:
> 
> With as many people as are wanting to donate, I'm thinking there may be a bit left over!! :shock::shock: I was already thinking about offering any left over funds to the rescue for all they have done for her up to this point.
> 
> I will keep a running total here in this thread, but not mention who donated what. As of a few minutes ago, there is already $110.
> 
> I don't know how to thank you all, you are just such amazing folks!!


Thank you. If you get more, count my $50 to feed and hay when she gets home. 

I don't mean to question you, but in a way I do. I can see you are a good person, but you know so many people are just awful. I donated to you, because I don't think you are iffy, but maybe a tally will help others to donate. Maybe others are suspicious, and would feel more comfortable if there is just a tally here. 

Thank you for taking her, and I hate questioning at all, but I think you get what I am saying, badly. As you are a good person.


----------



## stevenson

Faydes .. congrats on getting the filly ! now your older horse will have a buddy. And you will have much more time to spend with her. 
Hope you dont have the flu, I have been sick for 5 days with it, flu shots only good for certain strains.. yeecch. 
Again Congrats !!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Where do you donate? Can you post the link somewhere on every page so folks don't have to go searching through all the posts? *Maybe bolded with your running tally*. It sure would help me and remind ppl of the mission.

I did mapquest gas estimate from Houson to Lexington, using my truck at 9.5 miles per gallon and it was $800 plus.
Good luck, this horse sure is loved.


----------



## Cacowgirl

How is the ear doing? Is she letting you doctor it? How is she doing with leading? Is the rescue letting her go w/out an adoption fee?


----------



## Hunter65

Just sent $20. We are going to have to start a new thread for this when they start their journey! Can't wait!!!


----------



## cobra

Can you plz pm me the info so i can throw a few bucks your way? 

I am really glad this is working out so well


----------



## Celeste

Even if it costs $400 for the gas, there will be a lot more start up expense, so it is ok if it goes well over. Kenzie still has a ways to go before she is totally home free. I am so glad that she has a home.


----------



## FaydesMom

Taffy Clayton said:


> Where do you donate? Can you post the link somewhere on every page so folks don't have to go searching through all the posts? *Maybe bolded with your running tally*. It sure would help me and remind ppl of the mission.
> 
> I did mapquest gas estimate from Houson to Lexington, using my truck at 9.5 miles per gallon and it was $800 plus.
> Good luck, this horse sure is loved.


I'm having issues with the forums pm function, so Endiku is pm'ing those interested the e-mail addy to use with PayPal's "send money to friends and family" option.

If anyone doesn't have PayPal and would still like to help, we can send you a snail mail address to send a check or money order to.

I did a bit of quick math and came up with just shy of $400 dollars worth of gas. But I live quite a bit closer than Lex, only about 750 or so miles each way. And the last trip we took hauling a trailer with my van, we averaged 13 mpg. Certainly not chump change, but not to terrible really.


----------



## FaydesMom

stevenson said:


> Faydes .. congrats on getting the filly ! now your older horse will have a buddy. And you will have much more time to spend with her.
> Hope you dont have the flu, I have been sick for 5 days with it, flu shots only good for certain strains.. yeecch.
> Again Congrats !!


I don't think it's the flu, but some other crud that is running around through the schools here. Hubby works at an elementary school, so some kind of crud or other is pretty much always around.

I'm looking forward to Fayde being able to have a companion at home. That was actually one of the reasons I wasn't in too much of a hurry to get her home, nobody else there to hang with. :-( She loves it when she gets to play in the big arena with a friends horse and enjoys the goings on with the trotters down the aisle from her. I didn't want her to have to be totally alone, now she doesn't.


----------



## Endiku

I think I PMed everyone that asked me to, but again, if I forgot anyone let me know!

Fayde, as long as its ok with everyone else, I'd say you should probably just go ahead and take the money if there is excess. She's probably going to need another farrier visit right off the bat within a week or two, and if you keep her on the diet I have her on, its not quite cheap xD I think I'm running about 115 a month right now.

Cacowgirl- She's gotten a little bit better about having her ear doctored. I'm trying to make sure I do it 30 minutes to an hour after she gets her bute so she's still feeling good, and although she does a lot of head jerking she hasn't been terrible. She did make me fall in the mud yesterday though, when she jerked up fast (my fault. wasnt paying attention). LOL. Its rediculously swampy here right now because we've had rain nearly every day this week. Its looking pretty good all things considered, and doesn't appear to be infected or anything. We're planning to haul her up to the vet Monday afternoon for her rabies booster and to have my vet look at her ear and make sure its healing well. 

She leads pretty well, with the exception of going into tight spaces. She's claustrophobic so it takes a minute to convince her to go, but she isn't terrible about it and hasn't tried to do anything stupid like rear or buck. She does tend to try to get ahead of me but I have her pretty much broke of that habit now. 

Other than that, she loads-ish (still working on it. It takes about 10 minutes to get her loaded) and we're practicing that a lot, she's starting to get the concept of standing for the farrier, she's usually good about having her feet picked, she lets you pet her everywhere, walk behind her etc, and she ties well also. I've tied her as long as an hour without incident. She's been pretty good about taking paste too, which I'm suprised about. I haven't done any other ground work with her though just because I'm reculant to make her move too much, but she has been ponied off of the mare and gelding that I ride a few times, and did just fine.

Fayde- regarding the exact date, I'll have to ask BO this evening and get back to you. I am homeschooled but I do take classes at the college and PREP classes on Tuesdays and Thursdays, so that will be a factor for me. I don't go to class until 10:00 am on Thursdays though, if that helps.


----------



## FaydesMom

5 donations so far, total is $127.86 :happydance:You guys are so wonderful!!  (The odd change is from converting some of the donations from dollars Canadian to US dollars.)

We'll decide what to do once we see if there's extra when we get home, but I really would like to give the rescue something. After all they had already done, and then to waive Kenzie's adoption fee, too. That's just above and beyond. I would be honored to help them if I could...or rather, WE could, since it's coming from so many folks.

Endiku, You'll have to make a shopping list of everything she is currently getting and a schedule of what and when. I'll see what's available here and what's comparable if not. I would like to keep feeding her the same for a while at least. Though, once she gets on local pasture and hay, the nutrient difference may be enough to need adjusting for a bit. Hopefully she will settle in quickly and get on with getting healthy!

If those dates are ok with the BO, we would probably want to get a fairly early start, especially if the weather gets hot by then. Around 8:00 am or so, so you would probably be able to get to class by 10:00.

I have a feeling getting to class by 10:00 isn't going to be the problem, though. I'm afraid if you are going to need to pay attention in class, it may be better if we do this on a different day. After everything you've been through with her, I can't see this being easy for you. :hug:

Whatever you want, just let me know.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

I think you can safely post the email addy for the Paypal account. It will make it easier for people in this thread to donate when they feel the urge. If this makes you uncomfortable, PM me the info. I'll throw a little in for gas money too.


----------



## feistymomma

I will donate too. Pm me the paypal email and I will send some funds your way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Is there some reason you are not posting a link for a person to donate? It sure would help to facilitate making a donation.


----------



## Ladytrails

PM me the link for the donations, too, please. 

Faydesmom, I think you have 'called it' on picking a class day or not. I thought of that, too - that's gonna be a very emotional day for Endiku! Hugs to you for being so supportive of Kenzie's 'mom' as well as Kenzie.


----------



## Endiku

I don't want to publicly announce the email unless I've had verification from Fayde, but I'm still trying to stay on top of the messages ^_^

I'll definitely make a list for you. I've been able to tailor her feed down to a bit of a simpler mixture that originally, but it still take a little time. I actually prepare her meals in 'servings' that are easy for BO or someone to pour water into and dump into her feed bucket, because she's getting multiple things right now xD 

If you have a tractor supply, you should have access to almost everything. The only thing I dont get from there is her aloe and slippery elm for ulcer prevention. She doesn't technically need that, its just sort of a buffer,as are the alfalfa pellets that she gets, while she is stressed.

BO is ok with either of the two dates so far, although there is a SLIGHT chance that she wouldn't be able to come out on Thursday morning (though she most likely could) because she's actually going to school again to get her OT degree. Most of her classes are online but she occasionally does have to go to UofH for tests and lectures.

:lol: You caught me on paying attention. Then again, I've been having a hard time paying attention just because I feel like I need to be planning or something! LOL. Don't worry about me though, it really is up to you. I'm sure I'll survive class if that is easier for you guys. You're already doing so much! If you do come over the weekend though, we're actually open to the public all of Saturdays for riding lessons and therapy so BO is almost always there all day, as am I. If she isn't, her husband is. Really, just decide what is best for you guys.


----------



## FaydesMom

Taffy Clayton said:


> Is there some reason you are not posting a link for a person to donate? It sure would help to facilitate making a donation.


There isn't a link to post. Since the PM feature is borked and won't work for me, Endiku is pm-ing my *personal e-mail addy* for folks to use with PayPal's "send money to friends and family" option. If anyone want's to help but doesn't have PayPal, we can send a snail mail address to send a check or money order to.

The reason I'm not posting my personal e-mail addy here is because this is an open forum and while those responding want to help, there are sick people out there who I DON'T want to receive e-mail from!! :shock:

Thanks again to one and all, and if you have said you want to help, but haven't received a pm from Endiku yet, just post again here or pm Endiku directly and we will get you the info asap. This thread is moving pretty quick and some requests may have gotten missed.


----------



## Endiku

Well...I lied about her being good for me while I doctor her. She was aweful today! I went out this morning to find her covered in mud from head to hoof, including globs all over her face and ear. Then ,I'm not sure if it was all of the commotion (we were REALLY busy) or if her ear was just hurting really badly today, but she kept sitting back on her haunches and offering to rear (as in, she was lifting up and jerking her head as high as possible, but her front feet never left the ground) when I was trying to clean it and apply some more sugardine. She's starting to get pretty spooky about me being on her right side as well. I eventually got some of the mud off, but not all of it. I think she opened up what scabbing she did have on the ear though, somehow- because although it wasn't bleeding it looked more raw that yesterday. *sigh* I was only able to get a little bit of sugardine on her ear as well, then did some ground work with her to attempt to get her less spooky on that side, and left it that. I was starting to get frustrated and the last thing I want to do is get myself or her hurt. I'm just not experienced enough to do a whole lot with her, poor thing. 

She's looking really good as far as weight though. I can still see those ribs now that her winter coat is shedding out, but her butt and shoulders have really fleshed out in the past few weeks. I'm glad! She was feeling spunky enough to play 'racehorse' in her pen today, calling to the other horses though, which made me smile. I'm not sure I've seen her go past a trot before, and she didn't limp at all after cantering around!

Oh, and more good news! She obviously has some feeling in her ear because she was twitching that ear today! Thats actually probably why her ear opened up again though


----------



## Sharpie

I don't mean this in a mean way at all, but ears aren't vital to life, no matter how it ends up looking when all is said and done. And it sounds like all the vital bits (legs, feet and guts) are still coming along nicely despite the most recent injury, and that really the important thing. Maybe the ear just needed to happen to guarantee that she wound up in the right new home where she was meant to be. Keep doing your best, but don't beat yourself up if a spunky yearling who is just starting to feel good starts copping a 'tude about stuff she doesn't like now and again!


----------



## Endiku

Yeah, I need to remember that she's just a baby xD I've gotten so used to having a mare that will sidepass if I nudge her, lift and hold her feet to be cleaned before I even actually ask for the foot, and deal with all kinds of craziness that I don't have quite the patience that I used to. All of the things she is doing are 'normal' yearling things that have to be worked through, but I'm just so worried that she's going to hurt herself (or me ) again. I'm experienced when it comes to ground work with adult horses with good minds and at least some former training, but a yearling with almost no previous handling is totally new to me. I really don't want to screw her up before Fayde gets her!

I guess I should be glad she feel good enough to be acting up. A few weeks ago she certainly wasn't!


----------



## Sharpie

If anything was going to screw this little filly up, none of it is anything you did or ever would do. Everything you have done and are doing now is aimed at helping her out of the hole she was in due to the cruelty of others. Don't feel bad about it. There's a heck of a learning curve that's been going on for both of you- remember to be kind to yourself as well as her.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Subbing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Its not terribly relevant because it's about a dog. 

But I am a sucker for a sob story. I wasn't ready for another dog yet, and then I saw this one eyed dog, and I just had to adopt him. My Mum has a 3 legged cat for the same reason. 

In a strange way, a floppy ear (especially as it would not affect performance) might attract as many people as it would make stay away. 

Here's Wink, because his cuteness is worth sharing. First pic, the pic I saw when I knew I had to have him. Second pic, is current.


----------



## Endiku

mmk. So I think we've decided to have Kenzie sedated so that the vet can 'deep clean' her wound on Monday and hopefully get the grim and dead skin off that she's not allowing me to tend to. Should be interesting...


----------



## Oldhorselady

I adopt the ones nobody wants either....but they are the best kind. They truely appreciate it I think.


----------



## AlexS

Endiku said:


> mmk. So I think we've decided to have Kenzie sedated so that the vet can 'deep clean' her wound on Monday and hopefully get the grim and dead skin off that she's not allowing me to tend to. Should be interesting...



I think that's a smart choice. I just had to sedate twice for a basic sheath cleaning. As long as what needs to get done, gets done - I think it's worth it.


----------



## Endiku

Yeah. I'm a little nervous about putting her under since she isn't the healthiest of gals, but I think she's doing well enough that it won't be too dangerous. As far as I know, the vet plans to just do a light sedation first and see if she'll let him work on it, and if that doesn't work he'll up the dose and go ahead and just knock her out. It should be helpful for figuring out exactly what we're dealing with, and how its healing- especially because she hasn't really let us throughly look at it and the other vet refused to come out to look for himself. Thankfully, my vet isn't quite so obnoxious and he knows her history, so things should go well. I'll try to take some pictures when he's done to show you guys. Right now its hard for me to even see anything because so much mud and crusted sugardine is on it.

Also, wink is absolutely adorable! I love his name. I tend to fall for the 'messed up' ones too...lol. Kenzie, Sour, our schitzophrenic mutt, and our wobblers/LPS/PRA puppy that was thrown out of a car onto the side of the road xD they make the best pets!


----------



## smrobs

I'm not entirely sure, but maybe a lighter sedation along with a local anesthetic might work too as opposed to putting her all the way out.


----------



## FaydesMom

Awww Endiku, you're not going to screw her up. It's just baby stuff, I'm so glad to hear she is feeling well enough to misbehave. As long as we can get her into a trailer, everything else can be worked on once we get home! :rofl:

Now comes the part I hate...WAITING!!! 

Oh, we have a few leads on possible trailers, but we are waiting for answers back from third party owners...we have fingers and toes crossed. :lol:


----------



## Endiku

Between all of use I'm sure we'll manage to get her in xD even if it takes a bit of coaxing. All of these farrier and vet trips might be souring her to trailers though...maybe I need to arrange something positive for her to do with a trailer. Eat her dinner in there maybe? lol

Smrobs, thats a good idea too. If he isnt already planning that, I'll mention it and see what he thinks. At this point she pretty much flinches the second I even act like I'm going to try to touch her ear because she knows its going to hurt, so that might be the way to go. I can't imagine how bad that must hurt, but at the same time is HAS to be cleaned!


----------



## Delfina

AlexS said:


> In a strange way, a floppy ear (especially as it would not affect performance) might attract as many people as it would make stay away.


My SIL had a one-eyed brindle Mastiff. She didn't want a brindle as people generally seem to think they are the be-all end-all of scary and mean but nobody wanted him so she brought him home. Nobody found him scary... apparently brindle = scary but one-eyed brindle = cuddly! She would walk him with her gold retriever/lab mix and she'd have 50 kids all over her Mastiff while the poor Retriever was ignored!


----------



## FaydesMom

Oh my, that is the most adorable pup, and such a perfect name too. 

Yeah, we also tend to be drawn to the "scratch and dent" variety of critters. Most of ours came to us because of issues with health or manners or something. Or ones people have just gotten tired of messing with and want to get rid of. :-(

But as long as there are folks like the members of this forum, at least some of them get a chance.


----------



## AlexS

Endiku said:


> Yeah. I'm a little nervous about putting her under since she isn't the healthiest of gals, but I think she's doing well enough that it won't be too dangerous. As far as I know, the vet plans to just do a light sedation first and see if she'll let him work on it, and if that doesn't work he'll up the dose and go ahead and just knock her out. It should be helpful for figuring out exactly what we're dealing with, and how its healing- especially because she hasn't really let us throughly look at it and the other vet refused to come out to look for himself. Thankfully, my vet isn't quite so obnoxious and he knows her history, so things should go well. I'll try to take some pictures when he's done to show you guys. Right now its hard for me to even see anything because so much mud and crusted sugardine is on it.
> 
> Also, wink is absolutely adorable! I love his name. I tend to fall for the 'messed up' ones too...lol. Kenzie, Sour, our schitzophrenic mutt, and our wobblers/LPS/PRA puppy that was thrown out of a car onto the side of the road xD they make the best pets!



The road is about a mile long between sedation and putting them under. You can give quite a bit of sedation before they drop, and better yet, it can be increased in small doses, wait see the reaction, give a bit more. Add a twitch, and you would likely not have to out the horse entirely. 





Delfina said:


> My SIL had a one-eyed brindle Mastiff. She didn't want a brindle as people generally seem to think they are the be-all end-all of scary and mean but nobody wanted him so she brought him home. Nobody found him scary... apparently brindle = scary but one-eyed brindle = cuddly! She would walk him with her gold retriever/lab mix and she'd have 50 kids all over her Mastiff while the poor Retriever was ignored!



My other dog is a brindle. She's dog aggressive and protective. I am told often that she is a pit mix of some sort, in fact it's said so often I sometimes say it myself to avoid the debate. She's tall, and thin, narrow chest, narrow head. I see no pit in her - but because she is brindle, dog aggressive and protective - she is pit. Whatever.... she is also the best dog in the world. 

Wink who IS a pit mix, loves everyone, and no one is scared of him. Go figure. 





FaydesMom said:


> Oh my, that is the most adorable pup, and such a perfect name too.
> 
> Yeah, we also tend to be drawn to the "scratch and dent" variety of critters. Most of ours came to us because of issues with health or manners or something. Or ones people have just gotten tired of messing with and want to get rid of. :-(
> 
> But as long as there are folks like the members of this forum, at least some of them get a chance.



I also believe he is adorable, and that's it's a perfect name - however perfect pup he is not. He's a good boy when he is exhausted, before he gets his walk he is WILD. He's 2.5 now, he has to grow up soon, I hope. 

I get you about the rejects. I am that way too. I take the foster kids that others won't, they don't always work out, but I always try. And same with pets. Wink is always at my feet. I will sit with his heavy head over my feet when I am at the computer. My toes go numb, then foot, then legs, then pins and needles - but heck I can't move, he is comfy. I am so his pet. :lol:


----------



## AlexS

I keep getting likes (of course) on Wink's photos, and then that leads me back here. 

I said this "I am that way too. I take the foster kids that others won't, they don't always work out, but I always try. And same with pets."

I'd like to clarify, I have never given up on a pet in my life. 


No one has questioned me on this, and I don't think anyone would, I am just not conformable with how this reads.


----------



## Endiku

I went out and bought about a pound of garlic cloves today to start feeding Kenzie, but I have no idea how much I'm supposed to feed her, or if she'll even eat it? Does it have to be cut fresh, or can I cut it and put it in her feed baggies for the next few days so she can get it in the morning when I'm not out there? How do I disguise it? I mean, she isn't exactly a picky eater and she hasn't refused a single thing that I've put in her feed bucket, but I'm just not sure. I know *I* wouldnt want to eat raw garlic chunks!


----------



## Kayella

I actually just started feeding Henny come garlic from SmartPak. He has never once refused to eat anything, even when I started soaking his feed, so I thought the garlic would be no problem. Nope, he does not like it. :lol: He shakes his head and wipes his nose on the side of his bucket. I tasted a bit and it's very strong, so I guess that's why he's not so much a fan of it. I think the serving dose for him is an ounce? He's gotten better about tolerating it, though!


----------



## FaydesMom

6 donations to date, totaling  $142.52 

That's almost 2 tanks of gas, woot!! I just can't say "thank you" enough to all you wonderful folks.


----------



## Iseul

FaydesMom said:


> $142.52[/SIZE]
> 
> That's almost 2 tanks of gas...


Rofl, I'm soo happy to finally hear someone say they take ~$160 for 2 tanks..My brother seems to think his car is sooo much better because it only takes $45 to fill up..But, our larger vehicles can do us great favours. lol Such as hauling our beloved animals, haha.

I'm hoping to donate friday, but my have to wait to see how much money camp drains out of me for first day of trout that I was tricked into going for lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Thats awesome Faydesmom.

LOVE LOVE WINK!!! great name. I too am a magnet for the unwanted.


----------



## Reckyroo

Ive been reading this since the first post and have to say well done in all you've done so far and I hope everything goes well in her new home.
If you can pm me the paypal ac please, ill do what I can (be grateful you're not in the UK - fuel is in excess of 6 pounds a gallon! lol) xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

Faydes, can you send me the snail mail address? Paypal is not cooperating with me.


----------



## Critter sitter

I will be sending some soon.I hope I got the email right


----------



## Kendall

I would donate money in a heart beat if I had the money! I hope she Stays well and is safe of the trip to her new home


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I give up. This is the third time I have asked where to send a donation.
I am sure my PM is working.


----------



## Endiku

I'm sorry Taffy, I thought that I sent you one three days ago? I guess it didn't go through. When I was sending them sometimes I didnt realize that it hadn't been a minute between PMs and my message was denied, but I didn't notice. That happened with a few different people. Because you didn't specifically ask me again to send it to you and just asked us to give a link, I assumed you were just asking for it so that it would be easier for others. You may not want it, but I'll go ahead and send it to you. I appologize.

Again guys, I really am trying to keep up with this, but my life is rediculously stressful and busy right now, what with Kenzie, family, working, school, and other work that I'm doing for my church. Its hard for me to remember who I've contacted and who I haven't, so if I'm missing you- PM me! I can better guarentee you that I'll send you the information if I get a notification for it. Otherwise, I might accidently skip it.

Fayde- have you guys decided which day you would like to travel on?


ETA- actually Taffy....for some reason my browser isn't letting me click your name or anyone else's, much less your profile or your PM? I'm not sure whats up with that. I'll try again in an hour or so. It may just be my computer.


----------



## NBEventer

Why couldn't we have made a donation page? You can link them to your paypal and you just give the link to the page and people can donate that way and we can see how much has been raised.


----------



## Celeste

NBEventer said:


> Why couldn't we have made a donation page? You can link them to your paypal and you just give the link to the page and people can donate that way and we can see how much has been raised.


It would be so much easier that way. I know someone that had an emergency and was able to raise over $900 in two weeks with a pay it forward donation page.


----------



## NBEventer

Celeste said:


> It would be so much easier that way. I know someone that had an emergency and was able to raise over $900 in two weeks with a pay it forward donation page.


Thats what I was thinking. People can share the link to the page with others. Plus it isn't as secretive and sketchy.

I'm sorry but these threads have always made me weary after being on another forum where a members horse was in a crisis and people were donating and turns out the person was pocketing the money and kept going on that they hadn't reached the goal. Only they exceded the goal by far.

Still grinds my gears that I sent a huge chunk of money to a fraud.

Anyway thats the end of my rant. I will go back to lurking.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Thank you, Will donate when I get to my home computer.


----------



## Celeste

I think that the goal that has been mentioned of $400 is very low. It will cost more than that to transport the horse. Any extra could be used to help with veterinary expenses in the future as well as ones already incurred. The pay it forward websites show a minute by minute amount as well as cutting off when the goal is reached. I think. I've never done one myself.


----------



## NBEventer

Celeste said:


> I think that the goal that has been mentioned of $400 is very low. It will cost more than that to transport the horse. Any extra could be used to help with veterinary expenses in the future as well as ones already incurred. The pay it forward websites show a minute by minute amount as well as cutting off when the goal is reached. I think. I've never done one myself.


Yes I am fairly sure that some of the sites will do a cut off. I do need to say I do not in any way think that there is a scam going on here. I know that this is genuine.

But I think having a donation page for fundraising would make other members feel a little more secure donating as they can see how much is being raised.


----------



## Critter sitter

Endiku said:


> I'm sorry Taffy, I thought that I sent you one three days ago? I guess it didn't go through. When I was sending them sometimes I didnt realize that it hadn't been a minute between PMs and my message was denied, but I didn't notice. That happened with a few different people. Because you didn't specifically ask me again to send it to you and just asked us to give a link, I assumed you were just asking for it so that it would be easier for others. You may not want it, but I'll go ahead and send it to you. I appologize.
> 
> Again guys, I really am trying to keep up with this, but my life is rediculously stressful and busy right now, what with Kenzie, family, working, school, and other work that I'm doing for my church. Its hard for me to remember who I've contacted and who I haven't, so if I'm missing you- PM me! I can better guarentee you that I'll send you the information if I get a notification for it. Otherwise, I might accidently skip it.
> 
> Fayde- have you guys decided which day you would like to travel on?
> 
> 
> ETA- actually Taffy....for some reason my browser isn't letting me click your name or anyone else's, much less your profile or your PM? I'm not sure whats up with that. I'll try again in an hour or so. It may just be my computer.


I sent Taffy what you sent me I hope she gets it


----------



## xxdanioo

Critter sitter said:


> I sent Taffy what you sent me I hope she gets it


 
I sent it too earlier


----------



## Endiku

Thanks for doing that guys. I don't know what my computers problem is. Now it isnt even wanting me to get on HF and keeps kicking me off >.>

I won't be out at the farm when the vet comes at around 3 because I have some classes, but I asked one of the instructors who has been helping me with Kenzie and the BO to snap a picture after her ear has been cleaned out well, so I can show it to you guys. Hopefully they remember!


----------



## FaydesMom

I'm sorry guys, but I have never heard of these "pay it forward" websites. I would be more skeptical of them than a long running thread in our community forum. 

Besides, I just figured a few bucks from a few community members through PayPal would be helpful. I had (and still have) no intention of making this a huge deal to gather funds, I was just wanting a quick way to let those who expressed interest in helping, send a bit, relatively easily. If someone is uncomfortable donating this way, well, I understand, we all have our own comfort zones. I still say "Thank You" for even _wanting_ to help Kenzie. 

For some reason the pm function on the forum will not work for me, sending nor receiving. That I had to ask Endiku to sort the requests and send out pm's really sucks, she is so busy already. I am grateful she is doing it and ask that we give her a bit of a break. 

The good thing is, we have a couple weeks, so there's plenty of time for anyone interested to poke us a couple times in the ribs until we get the info out to all who want it.


----------



## FaydesMom

Celeste said:


> I think that the goal that has been mentioned of $400 is very low. It will cost more than that to transport the horse. Any extra could be used to help with veterinary expenses in the future as well as ones already incurred. The pay it forward websites show a minute by minute amount as well as cutting off when the goal is reached. I think. I've never done one myself.


I don't really have a "goal" since I'm not really "requesting" assistance, folks are just offering to send a bit along to help out. :shock: :hug::happydance: ( I still can't stop saying it...you guys are just simply wonderful!!)

All I was doing was a quick guess-timate of about what it would cost for fuel to go pick her up. With the mileage involved, my vehicles mpg, and the average cost of gas between here and there, I'm looking at about $400 or a bit more.


----------



## Cacowgirl

to Faydes mom-Could you mention again the mileage between you? Your DH is going with you? You will have meals on the road also & at least one overnight stop? 

OP-Any updates on how the ear is doing? Is she getting less head shy at all? Can you tell anything about her hearing? How is her attitude? Sometimes this thread gets hard to find-I hope people keep posting on it so we can keep updated.


----------



## Endiku

Yep, sorry! 
This was the first time my vet actually saw the wound, and he said its pretty grotesque (sp?) but it does seem to be on the mend. The more she tries to use that ear though, the slower its going to heal. They ended up only giving her enough sedative to get her to hold still, then twitched her in order to inject some local anesthetic. Once the anesthetic was in she was just fine, although she did spook once when they were cleaning it and he dropped one of his tools. While being cleaned the wound did start bleeding a little bit, but apparently that was to be expected. No infection so far, and he applied some more sugardine to coat it really well before the anethetic wore off, which I'm thankful for! Applying that stuff is a real chore. BO and instructor haven't sent me any pictures yet though.


Unfortunately she doesn't seem to be getting any less head shy because I keep having to bother with that ear. She's just fine on her left side and she lets me wipe her eyes, stroke her nose, mess with her left ear, whatever. Its just that right side that she flips out about, and I know its because she's worried. I can get to about her throatlatch and jaw before she starts trying to pull away from me, but then its violent pulling that requires a strong post to tie her to. I'm hoping that once this all heals up she'll settle.


I'm really not sure about hearing. So much of her ear was severed that there is a LOT of repairing that will need to be done, so its hard to say. She's definitely spookier about things on that side that she can't see so that might mean she has hearing loss, but I don't want to give a definitive answer because I really don't know. I do know that she has feeling in that ear though, even on the tip- because if I blow on the tip of her ear she'll flick it weakly. Thats a good sign right?


As for her attitude...its a bit better. I've been trying to spend a little time brushing her and just hanging out with her doing my homework so that she won't associate me with only pain, and I think she's remembering that I'm nice finally xD I'm not having to chase her to catch her and she hasn't tried to kick at me again, so I think she has settled down some. She still isn't too pleased with me, but she's tolerating me anyways. I've noticed though, that she suddenly HATES the BO's husband and son, who she normally likes. She hasn't tried anything dangerous of course, but as soon as they approach she'll throw her head in the air and try to pull away, or if she's off of her leadline she'll wheel around and trot or canter off. I'm wondering if the person who hurt her was a male...


----------



## Hunter65

Endiku not sure if I already posted this or not, but Hunter almost tore his ear off last summer and I was able to get the vet out to staple it he healed with no problems. The vet said he would have healed fine without the staples but it would have taken way longer. I hope that is encouraging for you.


----------



## Endiku

Oh wow! Thats a lot like what Kenzie's ear looks like right now, and almost the same spot too, although it comes further along the front and seems to go a little deeper (you could clearly see the severed tendon). I really wish we could have had her stapled or stitched too. As it is I'm just so darned worried about her getting stuff in it!


----------



## Endiku

Double post. 

So today was scary... we had a knife stabbing at my college campus (I'm a dual credit student) today and it went on lock down for half of the day. I just got back an hour or so ago. At least 14 hurt in stabbing spree on Texas campus; suspect believed to be student - U.S. News There is SO much danger in the world now :/ I can't even get away from it at the farm or a high security college!

ANYWAYS, back to Kenzie. I went to Hobby Lobby on my way home today and got some 'supplies' to make her a mesh 'ear mask' of sorts to keep all of those nasty bugs and dirt out of it. Ofcourse, I HAD to get pretty colors xD I bought a yard of the thickest mesh I could find (not very thick at all. Should I double it?) and some 16 guage jewlery wire in hopes of using it to sort of 'mold' it around her face and keep it on. I also have some elastic that I already owned, and some paracord so hopefully I can rig something up. I am NOT good at this sort of things though so maybe someone can help me out a bit? How should I make it in order for it to stay around but not ON her ear, being that the ear lies straight out and flopped rather than pricked, and how do I keep it on? xD

The booty:



















It doesnt have to be pretty, just functional.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh wow Endiku so glad you weren't hurt! Can't wait to see what you fashion for the ear lol


----------



## egrogan

Endiku, so sorry to hear about your scary day. My husband is a professor and I always worry that the next time one of these things happens on a campus, it will be his. He's had some weird stalkerish students in the past, and while I know he is gentle and respectful in how he handles them, it just scares me that people can snap so easily.


----------



## NorthernMama

Wow, you live a soap opera for a life, girl! Glad you're OK.

Instead of making something for one ear, which I think would be very difficult to do, why not just go out and buy or use an ear bug mask? I have two kinds - one just covers the ears and one covers the ears and eyes. They are usually Velcro so shouldn't hang up on anything.


----------



## Endiku

LOL, thats for sure NorthernMama...always something exciting going on here. To be honest, I could do without excitement for a while though! 

I was going to buy a fly mask, but I wanted something even more breathable than that, and I need it to be SUPER easy to get on and off because I'm usually the only one available to work with her, and she doesn't even let me touch the ear without a fuss, much less stuff it into an ear mask. It can go over her entire head instead of just that ear...doesn't matter to me as long as that ear is covered. Add to that the fact that I only paid $2 for this material rather than $15+, and I decided on this xD I'm a bit of a cheapskate.

We have a bunch of extra fly masks, but unfortunately they arent yearling size, and I would think they would HURT since they would be touching the ear directly. Especially if the wound adhered itself to the mask or something o.o

I forgot. I have a bunch of (pink) velcro too, that I could use so she doesn't kill herself with it on xD so that shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ yes or make something that attaches to a halter for now. You will need some way for it to stay secure.


----------



## Endiku

One that attached to a halter wouldn't work, because I don't leave one on her. She's too accident prone xD I'm actually just now starting to put one back on her to lead her (was using a neck collar of sorts) so I made my own paracord rope halter that sits further back than a normal halter for her comfort. I didn't want her to spook or something and push the crown piece into her ear or something!


----------



## NorthernMama

Endiku, if/when you can make something to cover that ear I wanna see it! You must be pretty creative. I can only think of a bug mask type of design that would work. If you have a sewing machine available, it would mean sewing an ear sock and inserting that like a sleeve into a base that two holes in it - one for each ear, just only sew the sock into the side you need. The base would have a wide strap that either attaches to a halter or is a throatlatch type design with Velcro covered ends to fasten. Make sense?

To sew the ear sock part, you could make a triangle out of three pieces of the mesh.

I sew, but I wouldn't want to try to make that. It'd be a PITA to work with. Might be easier if you can find an old fly mask that's too big or has a hole in it and size it down to fit her. The ones that I have breathe quite well and I think would be ok for this purpose.

Good luck!


----------



## Endiku

haha, well I've had some pretty crazy ideas and if it doesn't work out, it won't be my first failed idea! I've made my own polos, halters, reins, noseband 'sleezies'...you name it, I've attempte it. LOL.


I just realized I have a TON of fleece/felt type material too.

I'm thinking something along the lines of this. The 'helmet' part would be the felt stuff.









I don't know. I know fly mask are breathable but I just have this feeling that it wouldn't be a good idea for her.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer

I just heard about your school on the news. So glad you are okay! Since she is so accident prone- do you think she would try to get the helmet off? Like by rubbing her head on something? If not- that design should work if you can make it! Good luck


----------



## Endiku

I honestly don't know. She probably would, but hopefully since her pen is made of pipe panels, she couldn't injure herself or anything? I could stay with her for a few hours to watch her with it at first, to see what she does with it. Hopefully if she tried to get it off though, the worst that would happen is the velcro would unstick and it would fall off and get trampled xD


----------



## GreenBackJack

Holy cow Endiku! Heard about the attacks on campus as it was breaking in the news. I'm seriously thinking you ought to hitch a ride with Miss Disaster Kenzie and get your own self out of there too! :shock: 

Great sketches of your horse head gear idea! If it were me, I'd be worried that she'd start messing with it and end up with it pulling/putting pressure on the wounded ear, thus tearing it back open. While velcro does release it also requires some pulling to do so. Is the wound starting to form any kind of seal yet?

Anybody know about that liquid bandaid stuff? Seems like this would be a perfect situation for that.


----------



## Endiku

Haha, I wish I could! Kentucky is calling to me.... 

Thats a valid point. I'd hate to undo anything good that she's got going! o.o It did have a little bit of scabbing over the edges but some of that was taken off when the vet was cleaning the ear out. Otherwise it is very much open still, which really bothers me considering how many flies we have right now from the neighbors compost piles and stuff :/ the tendon is beginning to be covered by new flesh, but otherwise its still a very open slice.


----------



## Endiku

LOL, worked for about an hour and a half on the ear part of her helmet and its quite comical looking, but functional. I think I made it too small for her dumbo ears though so I think I'm going to have to make another one.

I'm too embarressed by how it looks to post a picture.  :lol:


----------



## Endiku

I lied. This thing is so ridiculous that you guys HAVE to see it xD pretty sure its too small though, so I'm going to lengthen it. I still need to fix the part where wire is sticking out, but you get the idea. LOL.


----------



## Tiamo

Could you attach that to a normal fly mask? I just don't see how a yearling is going to keep that on. They are pretty good at escaping masks, unless she is super quiet I don't see that staying on


----------



## NBEventer

I would just get a regular fly mask and put that inside it to keep it from touching the open wound. She might be a bit warm under the mask but honestly I think its better then a bunch of flies getting into the wound.


----------



## Endiku

I'm thinking I might try that tiamo. The material I have isn't durable enough for a spunky yearling like her.I can sew it to the one of our big fly masks with ear holes, I think.


----------



## NorthernMama

GreenBackJack said:


> Anybody know about that liquid bandaid stuff? Seems like this would be a perfect situation for that.


I've tried it for people and it 1. stings and 2. doesn't seem to work anyway. As soon as you get wet and dirty or rub against it, it's gone anyway.


----------



## cinner74

@ Liquid Bandage - Stings is an understatement!! OMG - it feels like it's on FIRE, so probably not a good idea!

Also, be careful using the jewelry wire, 2 of my horses rub up against stuff all the time trying to get their fly masks off...the wire might end up poking or cutting her, not worth the risk IMO? Maybe binding instead? I think I've seen it at Hobby Lobby in the sewing section too - you could explain that you need an edging/binding stiff enough to hold it's shape but still flexible enough that it wouldn't break or seperate from the mesh? As for the mesh itself, I'd just cut up & use and old flymask that's ready for retirement anyway. Hope this helps!

Kudos to you for your very creative designs! There is NO DOUBT how much you care for this filly! ((hugs))


----------



## EmilyJoy

I was thinking she could do something like this,

Mesh Horse Fly Mask - Buy Mesh Horse Fly Mask,Metal Mesh Mask,Horse Mask Product on Alibaba.com

Except put some sort of Velcro on or band with Velcro to keep it from sliding off. Maybe a design of band like a fork on either side and the opening under the chin??

Otherwise something like this could work, and I bet you could make it yourself with a little dinking around with making the pattern;

Fly Mask Pattern

Just a thought, keep up the good work!


----------



## Charley horse

I am trying to pick my jaw up off my lap now - I am in shock! 
"I would kick me some A$$ and deff sit out there watching trying to catch whoever did this to your horse!" Do you have any hunches as to who???
Man man man this angers me to no end~
For your horse sry to hear the vets are not even trying to help with the situation..That appalls me too! They should show some heart for what they do for a living!!! 
Your horses ear may be gone or is dieing, I havent read the further post's all the way through yet...I just wanted to suggest (Super Glue) I did this to my dogs ear that got split on bob-wire.. Gran it your horses ear it deep and lots of torn tissue, he prob wont stand still...I would have a vet come out and sedate him a bit so I could patch it up best I can and at least get the inside cleaned out from all the drainage. 
I sympathize with you sitting here looking at those photo's..Whoever did this you may have a huntch..Keep your eyes out!! I hope they get caught!!!!


----------



## Charley horse

Real quick..When I suggested super glue dont use gobs and gobs...It only takes a drop btw..


----------



## egrogan

I have an extra cob size flymask with mesh ears if you need one- happy to send it to you and you can cut/change it however you want.


----------



## Endiku

Cinner- thats true. I had the idea that I'd be able to wrap the metal and put a stopper on the ends so that it can't come off, but I'm not sure thats safe enough. The last thing she needs is a gouged out eye >.> I'm going to redo my design, for sure xD

EmilyJoy, thanks for the links. I actually have one of those ear fly maks type things that would fit her, but my issue is that I really think that if the mesh/cloth isn't being held away from the ear by something (such as wire or something similar) it is going to stick to the wound and potentially tear it or at very least, irritate it and hurt. 

Charley- if you continue reading you'll see that we did finally get her normal vet (who was unavailable at the time) out and he sedated her to clean the ear out. Its too late to try and close it up manually, though, so the best we can do is keep it clean, apply medication to keep infection out, and get those blasted flies to leave it alone! I REALLY wish TSC or steinhausers had SWAT >.>

Egrogan- aw, thanks for the offer! I'm going to sort through an old box of fly masks and blankets that I pulled out of storage today or tomorrow to see if we have one that will fit her, but if not I might take you up on that!


I might just try making my own fly mask out of that pattern though, with the mesh if I can figure out how to keep the ear material off of the cut itself somehow...


----------



## egrogan

Endiku- My tack shop is having a spring sale, and they have Swat. I'm buying a tub and sending to you at the farm address- I was never able to get paypal to work for me to send a donation to Fayde, so consider this my contribution.

I don't know what I'd do without Swat during the summer, so I am happy to contribute something that I know works!


----------



## Endiku

You are amazing Egrogan! Do you have our farm address, or do you need one? It might be better to send it to my or my BO's address because the farm has a P.O box address for mail and it might sit there for a few days. That is, if they even deliver packages to PO boxes.


----------



## Celeste

To keep the fly mask from sticking to the ear, you could try coating the inside of the ear part with neosporin.


----------



## Endiku

Theres an idea Celeste! Would vaseline work too? I've been putting vaseline around the wound and below it to prevent her skin from being scalded from any drainage or medication too (she was starting to loose hair around there) so I can definitely see that working.


----------



## Celeste

It should work fine.


----------



## gunslinger

Some times I think hell just ain't deep enough.....nor hot enough.....

I'd be one ****ed off country boy had that been my horse.


----------



## egrogan

It will be there Monday or Tuesday  Hope it helps her feel better and keeps the nasty pests off of her while she's healing.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So glad to hear some Swat is on it's way to you. Whatdid the vet say about healing & her hearing?


----------



## Endiku

He said that for what it is, it looks good, but recommended that we don't try to over-clean it because we could accidently destroy growing, healthy tissue. Its so hard not to want to scrub it or something though! Not much we can go for it but keep the good in and the bad out at this point. He said to continue with the sugardine because it will harden and form a barrier on the flesh, and to watch for any signs of heat, fever, or excessive swelling because that could mean infection. If that happens, we're to call him immediately. I'm keeping a log of her temperature.

he said his guess was as good as ours as far as hearing goes though. The slice is deep enough to mess with some the vital parts of her ear but he can't tell how badly they were damaged, and doesn't know if they'll repair themselves or not. She can feel her entire ear though, miraculously. If I blow on the tip of her ear she'll flick it weakly.


----------



## Endiku

Fayde, are you going to want a halter and leadrope that you can take for her, or are you planning to bring one? I also need to know which day you're planning to come ^_^


----------



## FaydesMom

Endiku said:


> Fayde, are you going to want a halter and leadrope that you can take for her, or are you planning to bring one? I also need to know which day you're planning to come ^_^


I have a fairly new flat web medium horse halter that should be big enough to stay loose around her ear to keep from reopening anything, and I have a small-ish rope halter made from oversized cord so it isn't as "bite-y" as a normal thin rope halter. I'll bring both and see which is better, and if neither fit we'll figure it out then. :lol: And I never travel without a couple leadropes, you just never know when you may need to tie up a loose dog, horse, cow or other critter.

If it's ok on your end, I think we have decided on Saturday, so you and the BO will both be able to be there without disturbing your (or her) schooling.


----------



## FaydesMom

Kenzie Fund update: 7 donations totaling $182.52

And a tub of SWAT!! :thumbsup: :happydance:

Thank you all so much!


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Donated 20....figured I'd help push you over the 200 mark


----------



## FaydesMom

demonwolfmoon said:


> Donated 20....figured I'd help push you over the 200 mark


Thank you, thank you, thank you!! :hug:


----------



## Tigo

Could someone PM me the info for donations? I'd like to chip in as well. 

Kenzie is one lucky gal to have you ladies looking after her!!


----------



## FaydesMom

Tigo said:


> Could someone PM me the info for donations? I'd like to chip in as well.
> 
> Kenzie is one lucky gal to have you ladies looking after her!!


Thank you Tigo. I am unable to use the PM function for some reason, so Endiku is taking care of the PM-ing for me. She's been super busy, so if you don't hear from her soon (tomorrow-ish), give a hollar and remind us.


----------



## GreenBackJack

NorthernMama said:


> I've tried it for people and it 1. stings and 2. doesn't seem to work anyway. As soon as you get wet and dirty or rub against it, it's gone anyway.





> Quote=Cinner74 @ Liquid Bandage - Stings is an understatement!! OMG - it feels like it's on FIRE, so probably not a good idea!


OMG! I had no idea. What a disaster that would have been! Thank you guys for this information. I had never tried it before. I just remember hearing about it and thinking "hey, what a cool idea." Not so cool if it stings like an SOB. ouch:shock:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Kenzies story has been absolutely amazing to follow. Endiku, you deserve some kind of award or something, and you too faydes. just incredible.


----------



## Calisphere

When I read the title, I was expecting maybe a deep scratch or something. What I actually saw was just terrible!

Hopefully she does well on the trip tomorrow. There will be a lot of work once she's in her new place, but I'm sure once she learns everything is okay, you'll have one of the best horses in the world.


----------



## Endiku

Analisa- Knowing that Kenzie is going to a great new home where she is going to be loved dispite her unfortunate appearance is enough of an award for me! I'm just so glad that things have worked out the way they have...what a blessing.

Calisphere- In retrospect I really ought to have put a graphic warning on the thread title.  shame on me! Kenzie is leaving on April 27th though, rather than this Saturday, so two more weeks until her big adventure!

Fayde- you are so kind to be willing to battle the extra traffic on a Saturday. I know that can't be too thrilling of an idea. Let us know if we can help in any way! Hopefully one of your halters will fit her, but if not I'm sure I can dig up an old one that fits her that can be sent with you guys. At the moment I'm using a rope halter made out of thin but very flexible (not stiff in any way or form) paracord so that I can adjust it in a way that doesn't bother with her ear, and if neccessary I can just send you with that. I don't know how durable it is though since its the first one I ever made, and it was intended for Sour who only weighs 225 lbs xD If there is still some SWAT left, I'll send that with you too.

What do you guys think we should do as far as her legs go, for her trip? Should I just leave her bare, or is it better to buy some quilts or standing wraps or something? I have no idea where I'd get those or how to apply them, but I'm sure someone around here knows how to do it. Its up to you ultimately though, Fayde, since if I did get her some standing wraps you'd be the one re-applying them most likely.


----------



## texasgal

Wait! It's tomorrow?


----------



## Endiku

No, 15 days from now! April 27th. ^_^


Endiku said:


> Kenzie is leaving on April 27th though, rather than this Saturday, so two more weeks until her big adventure!


----------



## texasgal

Oh .. geeeez... I thought I was losin' it!


----------



## GreenBackJack

> Kenzie is leaving on April 27th though, rather than this Saturday, so two more weeks until her big adventure!


REQUEST PLEASE: 
Can we have a *"Kenzie's Big Adventure"* thread??
...with pictures???
:happydance::happydance:

This is just so cool. We are all so thrilled and excited to see her starting a new and happy life!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hopefully her ear will be much better by then.She's had so much happen to her already in her short life. She deserves a nice stable home with no more worries.


----------



## Calisphere

Sorry, I misread! Well, at any rate, she'll be somewhere away from whomever did that to her. Hopefully all the other critters at the same location stay safe too. If not, then I'm going to lead the man hunt. Give her some extra loves from me today!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Endiku, you should totally get a award for this. I am so happy for kenzie!


----------



## FaydesMom

LOL, I wish it were tomorrow!! Hubby and I are heading out on Friday the 26th for the drive down and picking Kenzie up on Saturday the 27th for the return trip.

@Endiku: I'm thinking the rope halter I have will be about right. I tied it for the foster boy and he has the most tiny refined head. It's made from fatter rope to be a bit more gentle on him since his head was raw with halter sores. But he is a stud and is feeling VERY good lately, so I had to switch to a new one tied of a thinner cord to get his attention when the girls are around. Boys, boys, boys... I swear, one of these days he is going to tip forward and land on his nose from stretching so hard to see the girls! :rofl:

As far as wrapping her legs, I've pretty much stopped doing wraps or boots. I used to_ religiously _apply shipping boots, a blanket and a head bumper. I hauled many, many miles over many, many years, without any problems or injuries.

And all those years and miles, I watched the people I hauled with, who didn't wrap or boot or bumper. They also hauled many, many miles _without any problems or injuries_.

So I quit covering them up unless there was a specific need for a specific horse, and I still have not had any problems or injuries.

And since it's been ages since I've applied wraps, I would be more concerned with improper wrapping causing circulation or overheating problems, or even bowing a tendon. Or coming undone and tangling around her feet and tripping her. That would not be good. :sad:


And thank you for reopening our thread!! If we came close to breaking a rule or something, please let us know so we don't do it again!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tinyliny

FaydesMom said:


> And thank you for reopening our thread!! If we came close to breaking a rule or something, please let us know so we don't do it again!!:thumbsup:


 
The thread was closed because it is against forum rules to actively solicit donations via Horse Forum. We have all kinds of organizations and individuals that start threads seeking donations for worthy cuases. If we allowed all of them, we could become a clearinghouse for worthy, and sometimes not so worthy, causes, and even scam artists who pray on our love of animals. (not here!)

Since this has proceeded as far as it has, please do what ever fund raising you want to do via PM with Faydesmom, and not on the open forum

Sorry to sound like an old grinch. I do wish you all the best and think that a "Kenzie's Big Adventure" photo thread is a super idea.


----------



## NorthernMama

TinyLiny, if the posters could PM Endiku that would be better since apparently Fayde is having problems with her PM setup.

Also, Fayde never once asked for financial assistance that I can recall. It was the forum users that offered it up and I think that's wonderful! But I do understand that finances and open forums probably don't go too well together.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I know the donations were 100% voluntary, in response to how bad we all felt for Kenzie & endiku. Does this meant we won't know how much has been collected? It's very kind of faydesmon to do the driving & offer this poor filly another new start. I wish everyone involved the best & hope Kenzie becomes a useful horse in the future. She's had such a rough time of it.


----------



## FaydesMom

tinyliny said:


> The thread was closed because it is* against forum rules to actively solicit donations via Horse Forum*. We have all kinds of organizations and individuals that start threads seeking donations for worthy cuases. If we allowed all of them, we could become a clearinghouse for worthy, and sometimes not so worthy, causes, and even scam artists who pray on our love of animals. (not here!)
> 
> Since this has proceeded as far as it has, please do what ever fund raising you want to do *via PM with Faydesmom, *and not on the open forum
> 
> Sorry to sound like an old grinch. I do wish you all the best and think that a "Kenzie's Big Adventure" photo thread is a super idea.


I was afraid that was the issue. I tried to be very clear I was not asking for donations. Folks started offering to help and asked for a way to do so. I tried to keep it to PM's, but for some reason the PM function has never worked for me, either sending or receiving...except from mods, those get through.


Also, I really did try to be very firm I _was not_ and _would not _do anything more to petition for additional donations when it was suggested to go to an outside site. 

As in post #287:



> I'm sorry guys, but I have never heard of these "pay it forward" websites. I would be more skeptical of them than a long running thread in our community forum.
> 
> Besides, I just figured a few bucks from a few community members through PayPal would be helpful. I had (and still have) no intention of making this a huge deal to gather funds, I was just wanting a quick way to let those who expressed interest in helping, send a bit, relatively easily. If someone is uncomfortable donating this way, well, I understand, we all have our own comfort zones. I still say "Thank You" for even _wanting_ to help Kenzie. :grin:
> 
> For some reason the pm function on the forum will not work for me, sending nor receiving. That I had to ask Endiku to sort the requests and send out pm's really sucks, she is so busy already. I am grateful she is doing it and ask that we give her a bit of a break.
> 
> The good thing is, we have a couple weeks, so there's plenty of time for anyone interested to poke us a couple times in the ribs until we get the info out to all who want it.


and post #288:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celeste*
> _I think that the goal that has been mentioned of $400 is very low. It will cost more than that to transport the horse. Any extra could be used to help with veterinary expenses in the future as well as ones already incurred. The pay it forward websites show a minute by minute amount as well as cutting off when the goal is reached. I think. I've never done one myself._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have a "goal" since I'm not really "requesting" assistance, folks are just offering to send a bit along to help out. :shock: :hug::happydance: ( I still can't stop saying it...you guys are just simply wonderful!!)
> 
> All I was doing was a quick guess-timate of about what it would cost for fuel to go pick her up. With the mileage involved, my vehicles mpg, and the average cost of gas between here and there, I'm looking at about $400 or a bit more.
Click to expand...

I really did try... 

We will try to keep it to a dull roar over here from now on! Sorry we got so out of hand. :lol:

And I also think a "Kenzie's Big Adventure" photo thread is a good idea. I was trying to figure out a way to post pictures from the road, but our old laptop barely does the internet, asking it to upload pictures would probably bring on a screaming meltdown!


----------



## GreenBackJack

Yep, it all just sort of organically sprang forth from the members, just as did Faydes wonderful offer to come get the sweet little thing. I quess we just all wanted to be a little part of that and so in a way, we kind of all adopted little Kenzie.
Plus, Endiku and Faydes really did try to be above board...or should I say OFF board, about it.


----------



## Lockwood

No one is accusing anyone of being underhanded. 
Rules (in general) are for consistency and fairness to all. The Horse Forum is no different and we pride ourselves in trying be a friendly and fair place. 

We all really want to see a happy ending with this story! But this is a very public place so please just keep the funding, donations, and such to Pms. 
Whomever’s PM is fine.


----------



## FaydesMom

Lockwood said:


> No one is accusing anyone of being underhanded.
> Rules (in general) are for consistency and fairness to all. The Horse Forum is no different and we pride ourselves in trying be a friendly and fair place.
> 
> We all really want to see a happy ending with this story! But this is a very public place so please just keep the funding, donations, and such to Pms.
> Whomever’s PM is fine.



Completely understand, we certainly do need rules! Many thanks for your good wishes for our little filly's journey.

May I post the running total of the account once a day, so everybody can keep track? Just a quick blurb and thanks, like I have been doing? I won't bold and red it any more. 

If you would prefer I don't, I think I could post it on my profile's "visitor message" function, then those who are interested can check there daily if they want. Just let me know which you prefer.


----------



## tinyliny

of course. Everyone has been so thoughtful and generous. Its' what makes HF such a great place to be a member of. I only mentioned the rule so that folks understand it for future reference. Since this has developed so organically, I hope you can sustain it in the same manner. No one has done the slightest bit wrong here, and I hope I have not made anyone feel that way.

Carry on!


----------



## FaydesMom

Kenzie's fund has hit an incredible $202.52

The longer I'm on this forum, the more I am reminded that there are still some very kind people left in our mixed up, messed up world. 

Many thanks to one and all!


----------



## Endiku

I was so worried that we had done something terribly wrong when the thread closed! Thank you for your consideration mods, and for sort of 'delving' into our story to find out exactly what was happening rather than closing the thread and leaving everyone wondering if we had scammed them or something (that would be so aweful!) We will try harder to keep things off board, even if that means me PMing totals to each and every donor that requests it individually. HF is an amazing place to meet with other horse lovers that 'get it' and I wouldn't want to violate anything, intentionally or unintentionally!

Everyone else, I still just can't even wrap my mind around how amazing you all have been. Not only in the money, but in support and love. You guys, in your own way, HAVE come to own part of Kenzie's story, and I hope that you can take pride in that when it is all said and done. Regardless of the money, I couldn't have done this without you guys. From that first night when I didn't know what to do about her collapsing on the ground in exhaustion, to the following nights when you guys suggested things to comfort, hydrate, and nourish her. At that point her spirit had been broken, and without the thoughtful things that were recommended to me such as stroking and massaging her, or offering her flavored liquids and propping up her head, she probably would have just given up.

And when she still wasn't standing on her own, and I was discouraged, but you all insisted that she had more life in her and that we could pull her through. It honestly felt like there was a crowd of us, pushing, pulling, sometimes dragging her back into the 'green zone' again. Or when she developed pressure sores and scalding. You suggested ways to soothe and heal her, and never once questioned my intent. Giving me advice on feeds and suppliments when I had no clue. Pushing us through it all. You guys don't know what your help means to me. After all, I'm just a teenaged girl with barely a clue. I, of all people, am least qualified to take on a task such as Kenzie! But I did, and you helped me conquer it. Maybe she's hurt again, and she'll never be quite normal. Maybe she has been mentally scarred by the past things done to her. But you guys never gave up on her....SHE never gave up. So I never gave up. And now, after all of this, when she should be the least desirable horse in existance after all of her problems and traumas...she has _all of you_ on her side, rooting for her. This is what you own of Kenzie...that she exists. You own the fact that without your part in all of this, no matter how big or small, Kenzie probably wouldn't even exist anymore. She would forever be just one pathetic horse in millions that got a bad lot in life and had to be put out of its misery. And she certainly wouldn't be about to make a *seven hundred mile journey* to her new, wonderful owner who I know will love her even dispite her imperfections, and dispite the mistakes I may have made with her. You own her future!


----------



## FaydesMom

I'm so glad we got it all straightened out, I was just..."Oohhh Nooeess, wat did we did??" 

And Endiku...she will be loved_ because of _her imperfections, not despite. If everyone were always perfectly the same, life would be just so boring. There's no "character" in perfection.


----------



## GreenBackJack

Doggonit Endiku! You made me cry. And I NEVER CRY IN MY COWBOY BOOTS.


----------



## Roadyy

There should be a movie made about this story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Amazing from every aspect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Has every ingredient to be a top seller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greentree

Faydesmom,
The PM system does not like you, and PayPal does not like me!!! I am sending you an email to get your address, if you don't mind. It is the only way I know to get you this. 

Thanks for everything!!
Nancy


----------



## Ladytrails

Endiku, If Kenzie ever had any chance to live a happy horsey life with a healthy mind and soul, it is because of the love that she saw in you. We helped encourage you, I hope, but little Kenzie has no clue yet that there is more than 1 wonderful, trustworthy person in the world. When she meets Faydesmom she'll then know there are 2.  

The rest of us are hoping for a fairy-tale ending to Kenzie's adventure, and don't expect anything else except the chance to help (kind of like being parents, you know, you will never see your name in the credits if your child turns out okay, ha ha!) 

If you are ever in the KC area, let me know because I would love to meet you and buy you a steak dinner or some world-class BBQ, girl! You are awesome.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

i think thats the third time ive cried from this fillys adventures. beautiful endiku.


----------



## Endiku

Thank you guys, and sorry for making anyone cry  I think the wanna-be writer side of me decided to jump out last night to write you guys a novel. LOL. 

I'm off for now though, to go see poor, neglected miss Sour and Kenzie, and to hopefully take some pictures for you guys. Its always easier for me to take photos on Saturdays because I'm out there in the day time instead of dusk, and my camera is rather finicky (but I'm so grateful for it! Otherwise there would be no photos at all!). Feel free to yell at me if I forget  I won't have them uploaded until tomorrow though, because I'm going to be gone until late tonight helping with a fundraiser dinner.

I also need to figure out what to do about a farrier...my 'in between' farrier called yesterday to cancel because he has to make an emergency visit out of state. I might just try calling that Rocky guy, because this little filly needs a pedicure! Hopefully your farrier is more experienced with crazy feet than mine do, Fayde- because I think mine isn't helping one bit! 

Ehh...actually I shouldn't say that. Considering that they were 7" long slippers with the heel practically halfway under her foot, I guess they have made a pretty big dent xD and she's obviously _too _sore anymore, since her new favorite thing is practicing QH-slide stops by the fence of her small turn out pen and rolling in the nastiest stuff she possibly can! LOL


----------



## egrogan

Endiku, I think you have your college essay in this story somewhere.  I would be happy to read and edit with you!


----------



## Lockwood

FaydesMom said:


> I'm so glad we got it all straightened out, I was just..."Oohhh Nooeess, wat did we did??"
> 
> And Endiku...she will be loved_ because of _her imperfections, not despite. If everyone were always perfectly the same, life would be just so boring. There's no "character" in perfection.


From this point forward lets keep the fund tally and financial info off the thread. 
Since PM is being wonky (technical term ) for you, the tally can be kept on your own page so that visitors can check when they want to.
If folks are having problems reaching you via PM, maybe one of the other members with your contact info on can pass them along. We will leave you all to work that out amongst yourselves.

Endiku- I'm not _even_ going to read your stories and writings about this filly. I don't think I have a tissue box big enough. :wink:


----------



## Celeste

Lockwood, could you check and see why her PM won't work?


----------



## Lockwood

There have been several odd glitches since the transition. We are working on trying to get things ironed out.


----------



## Cacowgirl

faydesmom-do you have the trailer confirmed yet? We are a curious bunch & really want to see a good outcome for Kenzie. Are you driving straight through once she's loaded? Sending prayers your trip is as easy as possible and that once you are rested afterwards that you can share the highlights.


----------



## FaydesMom

Cacowgirl said:


> faydesmom-do you have the trailer confirmed yet? We are a curious bunch & really want to see a good outcome for Kenzie. Are you driving straight through once she's loaded? Sending prayers your trip is as easy as possible and that once you are rested afterwards that you can share the highlights.


We are confirmed for the 2 horse, but we are still putting out feelers for a small stock type. I just think she would ride a lot easier in a stock. We have gotten a bunch of "I know a guy" responses, but we haven't got anything solid yet. We still have fingers and toes crossed.

We will drive straight through headed down, but will decide on our return trip once we see what trailer we are using and how she is going to ride. We want it as easy on her as possible, but want to be as quick as we can to get her off the road and settled into her new home.

Thank you for you well wishes for our trip.


----------



## SouthernTrails

Celeste said:


> Lockwood, could you check and see why her PM won't work?


sent Faydesmom a PM, she has it turned off.... go to user CP and un-check the box :lol::lol:

.


----------



## FaydesMom

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> sent Faydesmom a PM, she has it turned off.... go to user CP and un-check the box :lol::lol:
> 
> .


Leave it to me to turn something "off" to the point that it actually disappears! 

Thank you!


----------



## countrylove

I LOVE this story! Made me tear up :-( Everyone here is amazing! I can't wait to follow her new thread. This is very exciting and I'm proud to be apart of this awesome community. My debit card is acting up but as soon as it's sorted out we'll bring that total up some more 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenBackJack

FaydesMom said:


> ... but want to be as quick as we can to get her off the road and *settled into her new home*.


Boy, don't you just love the sound of that?!


----------



## equiniphile

This is SO amazing. Thank you, Endiku and Fayde!


----------



## Endiku

Egrogan, thats a great idea!!! I write best when something means a lot to me (don't we all?) and this definitely would. My composition teacher has also suggested that I try for some writing scholarships, so I want to look into that too!

Ok, now on the the PICTURES! I'm embarressed to say that her ear isn't quite clean...these pictures were before I got around to doing anything with her and she has crusty sugardine all over that ear that I was told to leave on it as a barrier, but IMO it looks pretty good, all things considered. Lots of proud flesh though. I think my vet is coming again on Tuesday to take another look and make sure things are going well. The hair on the ear has died off too, but hopefully it will grow back. On the bright side though, WOW. Its crazy since that tendon was severed, but she actually probably has 75% use of that ear even now. She was using it actively today with all of the commotion, and seems to be able to ear from it. She isn't using it independantly or turning it, but she's able to 'pick it up' to perk up almost like her healthy ear, and flick it to get flies away.

Warning though, pictures are still a bit gorry considering the injury. And she wouldn't hold still. AT ALL. Typical baby! It still makes me cringe when I look at it, but it doesn't smell bad, she's no longer on bute and not acting like it hurts except when its handled, and her spirits are high, so I'm taking that as a good sign. No pus or leakage either. She managed to get her lack-of-forelock out of its band that kept it away though, and has done that multiple times. I dont think I want to know what she does when I'm gone.











You can barely see her ribs! I can only REALLY see them when she's stretching or bending. I'm so happy.










"HELLO MOMMY!" This is what most of my photos look like. Her trying to either a. take my carema b. lick my camera c. touch my bracelets which she is obsessed with or d. search for breakfast. I don't mind though because she seems to have finally decided that we're friends again and didn't want to leave me even for her hay. We 'hung out' for a good 30 minutes before life got too interesting for her to deal with me! lol









Am I seeing....BUTT HIGH?!?!?!?!









'how does this thing work again? CAN I TRY?!'









liiittle bit of rib :/








Pretty baby









Baby butt! Dare I say that I'm seeing some shine in that coat? I freaking love Ultra Shine!









I have a video (very boring, but gives a better look at the ear without blurriness) too but I have to go to church, then VBS Xtreme team practice, but I should be able to upload it this afternoon  I wish I could have gotten videos of her trotting and cantering around, strutting her stuff yesterday afternoon while we were trying to catch our pig (and she was screaming bloody murder. My ears are forever ruined). She had no idea what it was but she was VERY interested in letting us know that she could take it on. LOL. Unfortunately I was too busy trying to get a pig walker over the 300 lb overgrown potbellied pig in a bunch of wooded thickets. My favorite. I'll have pics/videos of our farm fundraiser dinner too, in my journal later! It was a blast.


----------



## cpr saves

Endiku, you are without a doubt the bravest, kindest, most dedicated teen horse owner/caretaker on the planet. You put most adults to shame. My hat is off to you in admiration of all you have done to help Kenzie. That goes to everyone who is helping to get her to her new home too. 

I believe she knows how much you have helped her and she will remember you her entire life. I'm glad that there is enough time before she leaves for her to get even better and for you to be able to experience her getting close to you again. It will be great for you to feel that before she goes. 

I hope that someday you will be able to have your very own horse to love and be best partners with. It will be a very lucky horse. Who knows, maybe Kenzie will come back into you life later on. You just never know . . .

I will PM you requesting the snail mail address to help w/ gas money.

Oh, just one more thing. Your ear protector thing looks great. I'm just wondering if she might be more inclined to rub the ear against something over and over again, trying to get it off while in transit. I guess you'll be able to tell before she leaves though, if she's being ok with it. Good idea to try to protect it. Hope it works out.

Amy


----------



## Cacowgirl

Kenzie is doing so much better,thanks for the recent pictures. We all hope the ear continues to heal, & she can be as close to "normal" as possible. I belive you are the only reason she is still alive-you have done so much for her in her time of need. I'm looking forward to seeing how she turns out in years to come.


----------



## Tazzie

I've been stalking this thread, and just wow! She looks so much better! Kudos to you on the terrific care you are giving her!!

I don't have spare cash to send to help, but perhaps I can find out how close Faydes is to me and maybe meet the gorgeous little girl in the future  Can't wait to follow her progress!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She looks so much better!


----------



## FaydesMom

Tazzie said:


> I've been stalking this thread, and just wow! She looks so much better! Kudos to you on the terrific care you are giving her!!
> 
> I don't have spare cash to send to help, but perhaps I can find out* how close Faydes is to me *and maybe meet the gorgeous little girl in the future  Can't wait to follow her progress!


I live half way between Possum Trot and Monkey's Eye Brow...seriously! :wink:


----------



## Endiku

I trashed the ear protector idea xD never even tried to put it on her, for fear that it would do more damage than good. I made another one that was basically just a mesh sleeve in the shape of an ear, but I ended up not being able to find a fly mask that would work with it, because of the way her ear is sitting right now. It doesn't fit in the socket of a normal fly mask ear hole, and I'd have to pull it to get it through which would likely disrupt the tender skin there. Hopefully the SWAT will be here in a few days and I can just glob a bunch of that on, and the garlic seems to be at least helping a little bit! I set up plenty of fly traps too, so with all of those things together, I only saw maybe two flies buzzing around being annoying while I was out there.


I'm uploading that video right now.


----------



## Northern

What Amy said. Bless your heart, Endiku, & FaydesMom & all of those who helped.


----------



## Endiku

View My Video

Here we go! Excuse all of my blabbering, I tend to talk to the animals a LOT xD the boys give me no end of teasing about it.


----------



## FaydesMom

Wow!! She is looking fantastic Endiku! And I do believe you are seeing things correctly, she does look a bit butt high! Woo Hoo, she's growing again!!

Oh yeah, kept meaning to ask. In a couple of the pics there is a lump on her belly that looks funny. I can't tell if it's a hernia or just a clump of matted hair that hasn't let go yet. On top of everything this little thing has going against her, does she have a hernia too?  

















Oh well, even if she does, we've got a lifetime in front of us to get her all fixed up!! :happydance:


----------



## Tazzie

FaydesMom said:


> I live half way between Possum Trot and Monkey's Eye Brow...seriously! :wink:


LOL, that is awesome! Still not totally sure where that is though haha! We are up near Cinci lol


----------



## Endiku

You are seeing things right, unfortunately. I noticed it a few weeks ago as she started shedding out, and asked the vet about it. He said that it was a hernia from her umbelical (sp?) cord, but that it wasn't big enough for surgery to be 100% necessary unless it got bigger. I think I was too caught up in something else to ask what possibly hazards of having it were though. I've poked at it many times and it doesn't bother her, but I really know nothing about hernias or problems with them.


----------



## FaydesMom

As usual with horses, "it depends". :lol:

Quite often, a hernia will almost totally disappear as the muscling of the belly develops and creates a stronger muscle layer over the hole in the abdominal wall that is allowing "stuff" through. Sometimes they need surgery if the hole is large enough to allow a portion of the gut to come through and get strangled.

If your vet said not to worry yet, we just won't worry yet! :thumbsup:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I don't why for some reason Endiku your voice surprised me but it did. Don't ask why it just did. Don't worry about talking to your animals a lot, I think my neighbors have deemed me crazy. Kenzie is so adorable!! You did wonders for her. You are a amazing person and with all the compassion and kindness in your heart you will go really far in life.
As for the rest of the forum members, You guys are all amazing! (I wasn't part of this, but I do still want to say you all are amazing). It make me so happy to see that we still have so many kind people coming to together for one little filly. Like seriously, it makes me so happy to be part of this forum. Okay I'm done with my little umm speech.


----------



## Endiku

:lol: I have quite a 'young' voice, which seems to fit well with how much younger I look than I am. I'm sure the fact that my accent is some odd mixture of Texas and Veitnamese doesn't help either.

Oh, and I MIGHT. POSSIBLY have a certain 'awwcutelittleanimal' voice that I somehow end up using without noticing when I'm talking to Kenzie or Sour that I'm teased for endlessly.... :hide::rofl:

I thought it was halarious how she kept playing merry go round horse around that beam...I have a sneaking suspicion that she was convinced that I couldn't see her behind it, and if she went around it and back to me I might think she just came up and give her another treat or her breakfast.

She usually won't even eat those mint treats though  thats the first time she's ever taken it AND actually eaten it. Usually she takes it all politely and stuff, then spits it out like 'oh thankyou very much, yes very kind of you but....that is not grain or alfalfa. I refuse to indulge in such lowly things as bribery and treat taking.'

Oh, and then theres the whole 'reorganizing' thing that she does. Fayde, whatever you do- DO NOT leave anything of worth anywhere near her stall, because she somehow gets her big old head and neck to manuver over to grab whatever it is and 'redecorates' with it! LOL


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Endiku said:


> :lol: I have quite a 'young' voice, which seems to fit well with how much younger I look than I am. I'm sure the fact that my accent is some odd mixture of Texas and Veitnamese doesn't help either.
> 
> Oh, and I MIGHT. POSSIBLY have a certain 'awwcutelittleanimal' voice that I somehow end up using without noticing when I'm talking to Kenzie or Sour that I'm teased for endlessly.... :hide::rofl: ]
> 
> I totally get what you mean about the young thing. I ummm also have similar issue with that. Look way younger then I actually am. Doesn't help that I tend to act a bit younger then my age as well. I know for a fact I dohaveababyvoiceformyanimals. My cousin confirmed that for me...I didn't notice it either.


----------



## cpr saves

Love the video and hearing your voice along with it! She is so adorable!!


----------



## Celeste

When I was 17 I looked way younger than my age and I hated it. Now at 55, some people think that I look a bit younger than my age, and I LOVE it. You'll be happy one day that you look young!


----------



## cpr saves

Love the video and hearing your voice along with it! She is so adorable!!


----------



## Endiku

haha, Celeste- it used to bother me _so much._ Now though, I just think its funny if nothing else, and I love to make jokes about my height and appearance (in a good humored way of course). Its always a great ice breaker, if nothing else!


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Kenzie is soooo cute!!! 

Fayedsmom is there anyway you can email the adventure photos to me or someone and we can upload them to the thread???

So excited for this trip!

Hunter had a hernia in exactly the same spot. He had surgery on it at 18 months.


----------



## Roadyy

Shudup with all your younger looking statements..lol

I've always been the opposite. I was in the bars at the rite young age of 16 and never once carded. Ofcourse my parents didn't know about that and at 42 I still haven't mentioned it. 

I try to act my age or younger, but my bones tell me I played to hard up to this point without proper exercise so I tend to do things in moderation more than I used to.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Roady.

No one at my old barn believed that I have a 22 year old daughter. We were all sitting around one day and I mentioned her and they all looked at and said "YOU have a daughter???? Hahahaha should seen the looks on their faces when I said how old she was.


----------



## Roadyy

After my dad past on I went out to a couple of watering holes with my mom just because we always enjoyed the bars together. There were several times that people thought we were a couple and found it strange that we would constantly dance with other people...That always brought mixed feelings, but I must say I look almost identical to my dad.


----------



## Endiku

Change of subject, but I just realized that Fayde will be coming to pick Kenzie up the day before Sour's 5th birthday! xD Great b-day present for her...she gets her owner's time and attention back! haha


----------



## texasgal

Endiku .. did you hear about a veterinarian being killed Saturday in a car wreck down your way? I'm thinking she either practiced or lived in Katy?


----------



## Endiku

no, I didn't! Thats absolutely aweful... I hope it wasn't the woman who came out the evening of Kenzie's accident. She practiced at Katy Equine and thats the only veterinary clinic for large animals in this area. The next closest is Waller Equine. Is there a news article on it or anything? Poor lady :/


----------



## texasgal

I can't find anything. She was the sister of one of our physicians at the hospital .. All I know is it was saturday .. single car accident.. she was a vet .. she owns horses but I'm unsure if she was a large or small animal vet .. and she was only 5 feet tall.

I didn't want to pry, ya know?


----------



## Endiku

Oh how sad!  I doubt it was the lady that came out for us , as I'm 4'11 and she was a quite a bit taller than me. Thats terrible though. Her poor family!


----------



## texasgal

Her husband was waiting for her out at her horses .. she never showed up .. 

Sad stuff ..


----------



## Endiku

That must have been so terrible for him  I've always worried that something like that would happen to my family if they were late. Having something like that happen so close to home really strikes a nerve! This area of the state is getting kind of ridiculous. I used to always think I would stay here, but now I'm just not so sure...

On a happier note, BO just called to tell me that the SWAT and, in her words "A bunch of other crap" just came in for Kenzie. That was fast!!! The 'bunch of other crap' is what sounds like a sample of 'marigold scented' MicroTek gel. I looked it up on the internet and apperently it helps with minimizing scarring and keeping infection away? Cool! Maybe Kenzie will smell like marigolds when you come to pick her up, Fayde...

Thank you SO much Egrogan! I wasn't expecting two tubs!


----------



## texasgal

I love SWAT ... pink or clear?


----------



## egrogan

texasgal said:


> I love SWAT ... pink or clear?


Hehe...I really debated which to order, but I went with clear


----------



## cakemom

Ha, I put bright pink on my German shepherds ears in the summer as he loves to dig a hole and lay in it, while the flies land on his ears!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Oh our gelding has to wear it around his eyes all summer because the bugs bother his eyes .. 

It's bright pink baby!


----------



## Endiku

Well I tried to get that Swat on her ear today, but she was having none of it. She's been extra skittish today for some reason and it took me forever to even catch her. I'm not sure what was up with that. I'm also a little nervous with her which I'm SURE doesn't help, because she's fairly spooky and is likely to kick or run into me if she gets scared of anything. I'm starting to realize just how little I know about yearlings, I think. I know I've said it a billion times already, but I'm REALLY glad she's going to a home with an experienced horse owner. I'm the opposite of that!

When the vet comes tomorrow he's going to apply the Swat for me, then I'll go from there I guess xD


----------



## Celeste

She's just getting tired of her ear being messed with. The fact that she is being a pain is actually a good sign. She is starting to act like a normal yearling rather than a very sick baby.


----------



## FaydesMom

You've done an awesome job considering you were thrown right into the deep end of the pool with this little girl. Everything you've learned from Kenzie will help the next rescue you do. And once we get settled in and started on a regular work schedule she'll come around just fine. That's a big thing with babies, consistency. 

As far as the SWAT, if it becomes too big of a fight to get it on, it may not be worth it right now. If she still has mane and forelock to shake for flies, unless they just overwhelm her, it may be better to wait a bit until it's a bit less sensitive.


----------



## Endiku

Yeah. Hopefully once we stop having to hurt her she'll settle right down into being a proper member of society. I'm having a hard time finding that fine line between knowing when to reprimind her for being stupid and backing off because she's afraid. I'm sure I'm not helping at all, because of that. You're right though. I should be very happy that she feels like acting the way she does. That girl has some energy! A part of the reason she didn't want to be be caught, I'm sure, is that she was turned back out into the pasture today instead of just having to stand around in her run-in all day. I wouldn't want to go back in there either.

I can tell that she still WANTS to be friends though, which is nice. She would turn around and walk away from me if I tried to put my arm around her neck to halter her, but if I stopped and just let things be, she would turn around after a step or two, stare at me for a minute, then take a few steps to sniff my arm or my hand. You can tell that she wants to trust me, but she also knows that most of the time when she's caught, it means that she's going to be doctored again. Once all of this is over though, I anticipate that she's going to be very much a submissive, 'look to the leader' type that needs someone dominant to tell her what to do. TOTALLY opposite of Sour. The entire time that I spent trying to catch her, she was watching my body language (which stinks, because I'm sure my body language was confusing at times) and was wary, but she never backed up at me or pinned her ears like she was trying to warn me away. So I know she isn't meaning to be bad, she just really doesn't want any more pain! (and who would?)


----------



## COWCHICK77

Zorro would get cranky when I put Swat on him when he had the funky allergy/sweet itch stuff going on last summer. But I used it on other horses and it didn't bother them, not sure...
Either way both Zorro and hubby was upset I put bright pink Swat on the manly man horse....tee he!
The pink does fade to white in the sun though.

Kenzie is looking good! She has slicked out and has some weight on her, good job! And I think her ear looks good despite it being sensitive and hard to clean!


----------



## Endiku

Ahahaha, poor Zorro! He can totally pull off that pink though. He's one good looking boy.

I'm so relieved to see that her summer coat is actually pretty nice. I was worried that with her condition, it would be crummy looking, but she has quite the nice, glossy brown coat under there! She still has some fuzz on her belly, but thats pretty much it. 

I'll be glad when she's up to ideal weight too, which isn't horribly far off any more. She's getting so many calories right now that I think she's driving herself nuts. I've been really careful to keep her sugar intake low, but theres only so much you can do when a yearling is on part time stall rest and is taking in 4 lbs of grain plus alfalfa, timothy, and coat/skin/hoof suppliments xD


----------



## AriatChick772

Palomine said:


> Pony found with slice wounds and ear cut off in Kent - Horse & Hound From 2011
> 
> Sad picture.
> 
> Horse Killed In Stithians After Horrific Mutilation: Genitals Cut Off, Teeth Removed And Eye Slashed This from Jan '12.
> 
> Both the above in UK...also found others in Europe within last two years.
> 
> This is from US, and this year. Horse's face found mutilated after attack - FOX Carolina 21
> 
> And this from county where I used to live, in 2011. Humane Society offers reward for information in Clarke County horse mutilation case | al.com
> 
> In searching for horse mutilations? I am finding a surprising amount of them I am afraid.



Small world, I live in Clarke County and I know Jamestican. Have ridden some of his horses, he takes excellent care of them. I know the owner of the property he keeps them on as well and they put cameras up and caught the guy, he used a pitchfork and just stabbed over and over on one. It's so sad because these are awesome people and Jamestican still has trouble dealing with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

There are seriously sick people in this world >.>


----------



## Cherrij

Wow. Finally got to read the whole thread! I am appalled with all the sick people in the world.. its unbelievable!!! Luckily I have not personally seen or heard too many bad incidents... I know of a horse who was given away as a pasture buddy and ended up in slaughter as he had 2 bad legs... 
I know a pony stallion whose eyes somebody poked out years ago.... nobody knows why - but he got a great home now, he has a wife and gets to be a daddy and follows around and sometimes kids ride him a bit.. 

Endiku and FaydesMom and everyone else donating and helping, you are such great people, i would help if I could... but at least in my heart I am with you! Everything will be fine, and I really hope police finds who did it!

I am also a sucker for animals who need help - I am seriously considering purchasing a one eyed horse... nobody else wants a 3 yr old half blind animal, I was told I would not be able to do much, he is worthless etc... but I say, he needs a good home and with time and patience we will rule the world, and so will Kenzie!!!!


----------



## GreenBackJack

COWCHICK77 said:


> Zorro would get cranky when I put Swat on him when he had the funky allergy/sweet itch stuff going on last summer. But I used it on other horses and it didn't bother them, not sure...
> Either way both Zorro and hubby was upset I put bright pink Swat on the manly man horse....tee he!
> The pink does fade to white in the sun though.
> !


:rofl: HOly Cow, it looks like he got into a fight with a cotton candy machine! LOL


----------



## Roadyy

A little pin the peppermint on the horsey, anyone?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

^^I think he would thank you if you decided to play that!


----------



## Roadyy

I think we could use that for stretching exercises because we know they would be doing some serious reaching to get to them. OR the other horses would begin a game of tag as they chase them down trying to eat the peppermints off of them. lmbo


Now I have that picture in my head of them running around playing tag.opfffff


----------



## michaelvanessa

*your poor baby*

dear endiku i am so hurt by what has happend to your horse and i can not beleave some one would do such a crime against a defenceless horse.
i think who ever done this ill be honest wants stringing up and hang there till thay choke to death.
i am so disgusted with people andits beyond beleif.
i cant understand why a vet did not visit that is terable.
endiku if there is any thing i can do i know im far away please ask.
i would like to try to help it has shook me to the core.
keep me imformed ok.
michael.


----------



## Endiku

You guys are halarious xD

Michael- you can give Quincey a big ole kiss for me, thats what! 


A few pictures for you guys, of Miss Kenzie out in her paddock enjoying a nice, hot, spring day and trying to ignore me 

I am SO not happy with you right now >.>










BUT I can't be _too_ mad at you since I get to have my nomnoms out in my paddock instead of my jail cell...


----------



## Hunter65

Look at her face awe.. cutie patootie

Even if her ear never heals entirely she will be fine, it gives her character lol (like she needs it lol)


----------



## GreenBackJack

I honestly think she is going to bounce back so much from this rough start and no one would ever know. You can see it on her face already, she's going to grow up into a very fine horse with just a punky little attitude ...maybe something about that funny little ear that's always just a little half cocked, like sh'e's thinking about something a wee bit naughty. :twisted: 
Endiku, you have done an amazing job keeping this little gal from going over the edge. Because of you and your loving determination, Kenzie will go on to be a fantastic horse and bring much joy...and no doubt consternation... to everyone she comes into contact with. 

*Way to go YOU!* You stood alone and held your ground against the darkness and by doing so made the world a better and brighter place. Thank you so very much for keeping hope alive for Kenzie and for all of us!:hug:


----------



## Endiku

Haha, you guys are right. That ear does kind of give her that impish look doesn't it? I think she's going to be a real handful as she grows up. Even if she is wary of me, I just love her personality and I know its only going to get bigger when she's in Kentucky and realized that she has a great new family, a new horsey sister (or aunt? haha), and no one that wants to hurt her ever again!

Which reminds me... 
 *ELEVEN MORE DAYS!!! *


----------



## ThePaintGirl

I am so happy she has found a forever home! I was very close to convincing my parents to let me haul my huge gooseneck trailer all the way to Texas from Cheyenne WY to get her! (My mom actually asked where you were located because after I told her Kenzie's story she wanted to go get her too!) 

I just want to hug you guys,

At this point I think the only thing left to say is this: Bless your hearts! And Kenzie too


----------



## TruCharm

OMG THAT POOR BABY! 
Wtf (pardon my texting curse) but wtf is that paper Your Warning supposed to mean?
Seriously? Your warning? -is now furious for that horse- That your warning crap? Omg seriously if someone did that to my mare >.> I would not stop till i find found them and then gave them my own special "brand" of a warning. Heck I'm already P.Oed at the chick who caused my gelding's eye to be injured. 

If you can feed her some Ace in her feed, get a a fly mask with the ear covers, and then cut the face part off, and try to sew it to the halter. :3 It should help, and Ace should calm her down enough to allow you to get close enough to put it on. It'll keep the flys off, if not, but a tube sock like a REALLY long one, find a why to attach it to the halter and again ace, then put the halter on. 

I know someone who adopted a horse and the poor man had ear mites so bad that his ears needed to be cleaned and kept away from flies and other stuff, she used the tube sock thing first then bought a fly mask with ear covers, he didn't like the facial mask part, so she cut the face out and sewed it to the halter (it was supposed to be a nylon halter bridle combo, but she did some part removal so it kept a brow band so she could sow the ear covers onto it)

hope this helps love <3 So sorry about your lady <3


----------



## amp23

I just spent an hour and a half reading this whole thread... Instead of doing homework lol. I'm SO happy to hear she's got a new home. I'm going to try to pm you, Endiku, for paypal info to donate a few bucks. I am horrified someone would do this, but there are obviously some really sick people out there now. Keeping yall in my thoughts, and I cannot wait to hear the story of her trip to her new home!!


----------



## TruCharm

i was so late xD oh well glad to know she's ok ^^


----------



## Endiku

Welcome to the Kenzie party, to those of you who just joined us!  Sorry for any homework delays  I have that problem too. lol

With the garlic I'm feeding her (1 1/2 tsp of fresh chopped garlic daily) and what SWAT I can slap onto her when she isn't paying attention, plus the giant amount of fly spray that I've been dousing her in, I've been able to manage the flies pretty well. I've only seen one or two on her in the past few days, and they're usually gasping for air as they die >


----------



## verona1016

I thought fresh garlic caused anemia in horses?


----------



## amp23

I donated $10 towards kenzie's travels to her new home


----------



## nvr2many

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it is getting close!!!


----------



## themacpack

verona1016 said:


> I thought fresh garlic caused anemia in horses?


Garlic *can* cause anemia - it's kind of a double edged sword as far as pros/cons of using it for things it can help with (ie fly control) because it can cause bigger issues. Raw/fresh garlic vs. prepared garlic products is more likely to cause issues, but it is not a "guaranteed to cause" sort of thing, just that it is one of hte possible risks if the use is not managed properly.


----------



## Endiku

I actually didn't know about that. Where would I get prepared garlic, besides in the insanely expensive tubs (where I'm pretty sure I'd just be paying for the name) at the feed store? The last thing she needs is anemia


----------



## FaydesMom

ONLY 9 MORE DAYS TILL PICKING UP THE BABY GIRL!! 

I am SOOOOO ready to quit stressing and have her here, safe and sound in her new home...

I can't imagine how this has been for you Endiku...:hug:


----------



## Endiku

YIPPEEE!

I'm right there with you...I'm going to miss this little gal but I know she's going to get plenty attention from you guys and more care/training than I'm able to give her! I can hardly sleep at night thinking about next Saturday xD

Has BO contacted you yet?


----------



## FaydesMom

Nope, haven't heard from her yet. 

Wait, is your area code 410? I got a call from a 410 number the other day, but the call went dead when I hit accept. I hope that wasn't her :shock::shock:


----------



## Endiku

Nope ^_^ we have three area codes I think, 713, 832, and 281 (big city). I forget which one hers is xD

Hopefully she calls soon!


----------



## FaydesMom

I hope so too. And I hope she doesn't just turn us around and send us home when she see's the rust on this poor trailer  I'm afraid she's gonna be :shock::shock: "Your putting her in THAT? I don't think so!!" :shock::shock: It looks so ugly, but I promise it IS safe! 


OK, so far, the game plan is for us to leave early morning Friday and run straight through. We'll hit a truckstop to sleep Friday night and meet you all at the barn Saturday morning...wait, will your folks be able to be at the barn Sat morning? I didn't think about that. We would really be honored to meet them, as well as you and the BO. If they can't be there, let me know and we'll adjust things a bit.

We were hoping to spend a bit visiting Saturday morning, then head out. I found a place a bit south of Jackson MS that we are looking at to stop for the night and let Kenzie out of the trailer to rest. I haven't called them yet, since we are still sorting out the details, but most only need 24 or 48 hours notice. As soon as we iron out the final details, I'll give them a call. We should be able to make it there by 6 or 7 pm, so she will have a good long night to rest up. Then back on the road again Sunday morning and headed for home!!

Let me know what you think, and we'll get things officially scheduled. :happydance:

Oh yeah, I guess I should see if I can get a bale of hay and a 5 gallon container of her normal water. She will be more inclined to eat and drink when we stop, if it is her usual nommies. Though I probably won't offer her more than a few nibbles of hard feed while she is stressed, she needs all the hay we can get her too eat.

OK, gotta hit the silly "submit reply" button before I have a novel here!


----------



## GreenBackJack

Giddy with anticipation here!!


----------



## Roadyy

Wait,, have you not had any conversation with the BO about getting Kenzie? 

I would really hate to drive that far with trailer in tow to have them say they had no intentions of letting her go that far. With that said, I almost wish I were still in Columbus,Ms. as I could have offered y'all a stay with 5 acres and a barn stall with run out paddock for Kenzie to rest some from the ride.

I can't wait to see more updates on this story.


----------



## FaydesMom

Roadyy said:


> Wait,, have you not had any conversation with the BO about getting Kenzie?
> 
> I would really hate to drive that far with trailer in tow to have them say they had no intentions of letting her go that far. With that said, I almost wish I were still in Columbus,Ms. as I could have offered y'all a stay with 5 acres and a barn stall with run out paddock for Kenzie to rest some from the ride.
> 
> I can't wait to see more updates on this story.


Everything has been approved and all is good, we just haven't actually spoken personally, but Endiku has been our "broker" for the deal. :wink:

Oh my...8 days!!


----------



## Roadyy

I wasn't doubting Endiku, its not hard to see the honesty oozing out of her. I just noticed the comment about not hearing from the BO and it caught my radar.


----------



## Almond Joy

I'd kept an eye on this thread, so happy another HFperson was able to help! The perks of being on this forum!


----------



## greentree

There is the sweetest woman in Vicksburg, MS that does overnight boarding, if Jackson does not work out. She runs a handicapped riding barn there.Handicapped & Therapeutic Riding Centers Mississippi - New Mexico

It is Rainbow Farm.

Nancy


----------



## aerie

This is sooooo exciting!!!! xD My brain can't comprehend the amount of amazing that is Kenzie, Endiku, and FaydesMom!!! You guys are incredible people


----------



## Endiku

Haha, sorry to alarm anyone. Roadyy, BO has okayed everything so far, knows Fayde is from Kentucky, knows Kenzie is going all the way up there, etc etc. She's the one who has had to do all of the coggin and health certificate paperwork, and she's the one who will be signing the bill of sale when its all said and done. The only minimally iffy thing that I've had with her was that she was worried about Kenzie's ear and traveling that far with it only half way healed. The vet said she should be just fine now that it's pretty much closed up and re-attached though, which has eased her mind about it. BO also has Fayde's contact info, but I've left it up to her to contact fayde whenever she felt the need. She has been rediculously busy between the fundraiser that we just held, running normal barn activities, going back to school, raising three kids, and helping plan a wedding, so I'm not alarmed by the fact that she hasn't called just yet. Poor lady has even more going on than I do right now!

Don't worry too much about the trailer, Fayde xD maybe let her know that its rusty but in good working condition when she calls just so she isn't alarmed, but you ought to have seen our old trailer. We just bought a nice new one about a year ago, but before that we had what we called the 'fire sale' trailer. It was donated to us and boy was it a sight! 

Game plan sounds good to me, but I won't say 'perfect! do that!' until BO has had her say xD I'll prod her to call you again when I go out in the morning. I think it will definitely ease her mind that you guys are planning to make a stop for the evening so Kenzie/'Badabing' can rest. For Saturday morning, I'm sure I can drag at least one parent out to meet you guys. What time that morning do you think you would want to come out? I have to start preparing for all of my therapeudic riding kids at about 8:45 but that doesn't have to change anything, it just means I'll have to say my goodbyes then so I can go start catching therapy horses and saddling them up. BO's hubby is out there at... 7:30? on Saturday mornings, I think, to get the horses ready for riding lessons (he's the riding instructor too). 

For the hay, we're feeding round bales right now (cheaper) and I've just been pulling a bunch off of it each day, but I could probably ask for square bale from the same hay guy OR just fill an old feed bag with hay from the round bale and it should work just as well. Your choice. What should we put water in, though, that wouldn't spill out? A tidy cat bucket? LOL. I have those two bags of feed in my garage too, as well as the bag of DuMor if they'll fit in your trailer, and you can just start feeding that when she's all settled in at your place. I have her normal feed schedule written out as well as the past few dates of when she has been wormed and what with, in case you need that.

Do you think I should just not offer her morning grain Saturday morning? I'd hate for her to have a full belly on the beginning of the trip, which is when she's likely to be the most nervous. I think this will be her first time being trailered completely by herself.


----------



## FaydesMom

I can bring one of my large hay nets and fill it, and I have 5 gallon water containers that we take when we go camping, so I'll bring one or two of those too.

We have plenty of room in the van for any feed you want to send along. But if you can use it for any of the horses at the barn, that would be good too.


----------



## Endiku

None of our other horses eat Mare and Foal, they're either on no grain at all (tubby minis...haha) ot they eat Safe Choice. A few of the hard keepers are on Purina Equine Senior or Omleen 100, but thats about it.


----------



## Endiku

More pictures, anyone? 

Her ear is looking great, imo. Its sealed up and scabbed over, and the flies aren't even bothering it with the SWAT on it. She enjoys trying to rub that stuff off on my shirt though >.>

(Cowboy, the shetland in the backround, wants to know if this picture makes his butt look big.)









:lol: This is the face she gives me when I bring out the tub of SWAT. (ewww,fugly yearling neck is slowly taking over! haha)










Skepticalponayyy









Not that I can blame her. That stuff is strong!

Is it just me or did she loose weight in the past few weeks since her injury? I can't decide if its that, or if I'm just able to see how thin she better now that she doesn't have so much fur.


----------



## FaydesMom

LOL, she can almost pass as a camel in that one picture! :rofl:

7 days!! :happydance:


----------



## Endiku

xD I knooow. She's got some seriously whacky things going on now that she's started growing again. Funky neck, butt high, big wither (blame the fact that she's a racing bred TB), and lips with a mind of their own. It totally doesn't help that she has a very...interesting hair style right now. Her forelock is all over the place and chopped up, as is the first 1/3 of her mane xD the rest of it is nice and thick though, at least! 

I'm telling you. Yearling TBs with a lot of growth to do are hard to put weight on. I think her ears and head are getting all of the nutrition; they keep getting bigger and bigger! LOL

If you guys do book a place to stay on the way back, you might want to warn them that she's quite unfortunate looking. That, or get her a morph suit that turns her into Kenzie + 30 pounds and glamorous hair. haha. Her ear really isn't gorry looking at all anymore, save for the top which is still doing a lot of tissue-building, but I think I'd be pretty suspicious if someone unloaded a thin TB filly with a floppy ear and pooey hooves personally!


----------



## Celeste

Endiku said:


> If you guys do book a place to stay on the way back, you might want to warn them that she's quite unfortunate looking. That, or get her a morph suit that turns her into Kenzie + 30 pounds and glamorous hair. haha. Her ear really isn't gorry looking at all anymore, save for the top which is still doing a lot of tissue-building, but I think I'd be pretty suspicious if someone unloaded a thin TB filly with a floppy ear and pooey hooves personally!


You could get a blanket.


----------



## Endiku

Thats an idea...I have that plaid green blanket for her that still fits-ish, but its pretty heavy. Definitely too heavy for down here. Hows the weather further up north, Fayde?


----------



## FaydesMom

Endiku said:


> If you guys do book a place to stay on the way back, you might want to warn them that she's quite unfortunate looking. That, or get her a morph suit that turns her into Kenzie + 30 pounds and glamorous hair. haha. Her ear really isn't gorry looking at all anymore, save for the top which is still doing a lot of tissue-building, but I think I'd be pretty suspicious if someone unloaded a thin TB filly with a floppy ear and pooey hooves personally!


I have been thinking about that too. I will be sure to tell anyone I talk to a bit of her back story so they aren't taken too off guard.

I tried to call the place I was thinking about laying over with, but their phone has been disconnected...so I'm on the hunt again. 




greentree said:


> There is the sweetest woman in Vicksburg, MS that does overnight boarding, if Jackson does not work out. She runs a handicapped riding barn there.Handicapped & Therapeutic Riding Centers Mississippi - New Mexico
> 
> It is Rainbow Farm.
> 
> Nancy


How far would it be to her place from Jackson? I'm guessing I would take I-20 west from I-55. If it's not too far, I may take you up on that one. I would rather go to someone who is known personally, than one I just find on a web search.


----------



## FaydesMom

We have had just about every weather condition possible in the last 2 weeks. It's been 80's, then 50's, then 70's. With everything from beating sun, pouring rain, thunder storms, lightning, you name it. 

Typical Kentucky spring time.


----------



## Endiku

Sounds like what we've had! It was HOT (90ish) Wednesday evening, then started storming and we hit almost freezing (38) Thurseday evening. The weather this weekend has been absolutely gorgeous though. 70s and as clear as clear can get. 

That blanket will definitely be too heavy for even 50 degree weather. I think its at least a medium weight...maybe 200g?


----------



## Eolith

Consider adding some flavoring to her water starting now. That way the flavoring can be added to the new water she eventually gets on the trip and she will be more likely to drink it because it will taste more like it's the same. Popular flavoring choices are Gatorade or apple juice.


----------



## tempest

I've also heard that some kool-aid can be used. Just don't use the whole packet in one water bucket.


----------



## stevenson

well, my computor wont download the new pic.. ;(..
as for trailering her with the injured ear, here are some ideals to make the halter a bit more cushiony ..if you have a piece of fleece you can wrap the head piece of the halter in it, or even a old soft towel, it may stick some, but it wont rub or dig into her ear, i would suggest rolled cotton, but that may get to stuck.. and of course if you have some fuzzy Polo wraps you could wrap the headpeice of the halter in a polo wrap ..


----------



## Ladytrails

Faydesmom, I checked my Trail Rider magazine index of overnight stabling available in South & Southeast USA -- Mississippi -- Here's the list they published --
1) Big Sand Campground, Utica, 601-535-2462; www.hikercentral.com/campgrounds/106797.html
2) Bridgeport Farm, Edwards; 601-852-2383; 601-953-8038; [email protected]
3) Longbow Trails, inc., Pontotoc; 6622-213-6719; www.longbowtrails.net
4) Stinkin' Jim's Trail Ride, Houston; 662-456-9944; www.stinkinjims.com
5) Witch Dance Horse Trail, Natchez Trace Parkway; 601-456-9944; 662-332-3101

I hope this helps; i didn't take time to pull out a map to see where these are from the interstate you're taking. Let me know if you would like to see whether there are listing for other states you are traveling through.... Also, US Rider gets rave reviews from some of my virtual friends on their traveler's insurance, with affordable rates and they can tow a trailer with the horse in it for you if your truck breaks down. Also, they apparently know of (or can find) overnights for folks who have their coverage.


----------



## Endiku

Back when she was super dehydrated, I was mixing gatorade or powerade into her water. She detests red and green, but seemed to like the blue and purple xD should I try that? I'll leave it up to you Fayde.

Stevenson, bummer that you can't see the photos!  Do you think that the leftover material from the polos I made for Sour would work? I could double it over and it should be pretty cushy. Thankfully the ear has made more progress than I thought it would and has gone from this giant gaping would where you could see the internal parts of her ear to a 1/2"-1" (depending on the spot) line across the top of her ear, so as long as the halter sits a little lower than normal, it doesn't bother her at all. Thats why I've been using the rope halter that I made myself for her. I actually haven't even tried putting a nylon halter on her yet.


----------



## apachiedragon

This is just an idea, and it may not help you at all because she may not have the patience to let you do it, but as far as keeping the crown-piece of the halter from sliding up, how much mane does she have? If her mane is long enough to braid, and she will stand for a couple minutes, you can pull the halter back along her mane to the point you want it to stay, and then by pulling a large chunk of mane above it, and the other two below it, make a fat braid. The strap would then be held tight by the braid. That will keep it where you want it with no risk of it sliding up as she travels. (If you can't figure out what I mean, I'd be happy to demo it on one of mine and take a picture.)


----------



## Celeste

Braiding the halter in is a great idea!


----------



## Endiku

I agree, thats a great idea Apachie! I understand what you're saying, so don't worry. Unfortunately I had to chop off a good section of her mane near the top because of her ear (the mane was sticking to the wound, getting in the medicine, matting with the sugardine, etc and she's too ear/poll shy right now to stand still for me to wash the mane and try to detangle it) so its pretty short, so I really don't know if it will work or not. I can at least try it though, right?  if it doesn't work, no harm done.


----------



## Endiku

Not including the rest of today...

_*FIVE DAYS!!! :mrgreen:*_​


----------



## Tiamo

Endiku said:


> I agree, thats a great idea Apachie! I understand what you're saying, so don't worry. Unfortunately I had to chop off a good section of her mane near the top because of her ear (the mane was sticking to the wound, getting in the medicine, matting with the sugardine, etc and she's too ear/poll shy right now to stand still for me to wash the mane and try to detangle it) so its pretty short, so I really don't know if it will work or not. I can at least try it though, right?  if it doesn't work, no harm done.


Maybe you could braid a chuck of mane furter back and use yarn to tie the halter to the braid?


----------



## Endiku

That might work!


I can just imagine people's faces when Miss Kenzie is unloaded from the trailer at an overnight place now... halter tied by string to her hair, floppy ear, and choppy mane xD


----------



## Roadyy

We may have to collect up for Faye and crew's release if the wrong people saw it and called the authorities..lmbo


----------



## Celeste

She should have paperwork from the veterinarian so I think she will be ok. This horse is probably not going to look all that great for a while. I think she will be beautiful eventually.


----------



## GreenBackJack

Endiku said:


> That might work!
> 
> 
> I can just imagine people's faces when Miss Kenzie is unloaded from the trailer at an overnight place now... halter tied by string to her hair, floppy ear, and choppy mane xD


So Faydes, if anyone looks askance at you when you pull her scrawny butt out of that rust bucket of a horse trailer with her floppy ear, scraggly coat, choppy mane and Micky Moused halter you just slap her on the rump and say "Ah shucks fellas, aint she just the pick of the litter?!"
Then go right back to chewing on that piece of straw you've got sticking out the corner of your mouth. 
That ought to clear the parking lot.:shock:


----------



## Endiku

Yep. She has a brand new negative coggins and health certificate so hopefully things will be just fine. And hey, if anyone is still doubtful they could easily find my threads to read her story, too  

Thankfully she's gained enough weight and her coat has glossed out enough to make her just look like your typical slightly underfed, growing yearling. And she doesn't limp anymore either, dispite the fac that her hooves are still pretty bad. Even a few weeks ago her coat was dreadful enough to cause questions in itself if you didn't know her story! I swear she has more and more use of that ear every day too. Its cocked kind of funny, but otherwise seems completely functional. Amazing!


HAHAHA, just read GreenBackJack's reply. Maybe not a slap on the rump though, I think she might be a mile down the road before the hand even touched that scrawny butt of hers!

Maybe just don't mention that she's almost 18 months old...she'd pass as a pretty good sized weanling! LOL


----------



## Roadyy

The imagination for people's reactions are always fun to think make up for our entertainment..


----------



## FaydesMom

GreenBackJack said:


> So Faydes, if anyone looks askance at you when you pull her scrawny butt out of that rust bucket of a horse trailer with her floppy ear, scraggly coat, choppy mane and Micky Moused halter you just slap her on the rump and say "Ah shucks fellas, aint she just the pick of the litter?!"
> Then go right back to chewing on that piece of straw you've got sticking out the corner of your mouth.
> That ought to clear the parking lot.:shock:


I was thinking of something along those lines. I figured I would say, "but the guy I got her from said she was ready to start as a race horse".


----------



## Endiku

She'll totally be the next triple crown winner


----------



## GreenBackJack

FaydesMom said:


> I was thinking of something along those lines. I figured I would say, "but the guy I got her from said she was ready to start as a race horse".


:rofl: That's hilarious! :rofl:
I can so see you saying it and I don't even know what you look like. HEhehe


----------



## Ladytrails

FaydesMom said:


> I was thinking of something along those lines. I figured I would say, "but the guy I got her from said she was ready to start as a race horse".


Kid broke and husband safe horse!


----------



## soenjer55

Whew.... finally got through this entire thread...
I'm not gonna lie, I cried like a baby when I first saw those pictures of her in the beginning, and then after finally pulling myself together a bit, I cried like a bigger baby when I read all the replies. I am so happy to be a part of this forum, and to have a connection to all the people here. I ended up going outside and just sitting with my horses, hugging them and shoving treats in their faces like there was no tomorrow. This especially hit home, because right now I live in a place where I'm surrounded by people who could easily be crazy and horrible enough to do something like this to one of my animals... We're actually moving right now because of it.
I haven't really involved myself a lot with Kenzie's threads, but I've still paid attention to them and I think that gangly little filly with those big lively eyes has settled pretty permanently in a little corner of my heart. I would have taken her in a heart beat if it were possible, and I fell bad that I don't have any money or supplies or anything else to offer, except for my prayers and support. All the offers and advice given, and Endiku, all the work and love you've put in... wow. I don't think I could ever handle doing what you do, and we're about the same age, to top it off... I don't even know what to say anymore. I know Kenzie was sent to you for a reason, and is now being sent to Faydesmom for a reason, too. God bless you all, every single one of you. I've never wanted to hug people so badly in all my life, LOL.


----------



## greentree

Yep, you just tell'em you is headed to Louisville for the Derby!!! You may want to pack a BIG hat, that'll convince 'em for sure!!

Nancy


----------



## Rhen

I am just AMAZED that a girl your age took so much time and care of a needy animal!! My step son was a A plus student, never had a issue with him EVER!!! Then he hit 19 and been a mess ever sence(20 now). I applaud u!! Your an amazing young woman!!! Good Luck to all of you involved!!!!


----------



## Endiku

Oh, I assure you, I have my problems too...and I'm sure I've gone wrong in multiple things along the way. I've caused myself a LOT of worry throughout all of it as well, and I think its affecting my sanity xD

Not that I was sane in the first place...hehe.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rhen said:


> I am just AMAZED that a girl your age took so much time and care of a needy animal!! My step son was a A plus student, never had a issue with him EVER!!! Then he hit 19 and been a mess ever sence(20 now). I applaud u!! Your an amazing young woman!!! Good Luck to all of you involved!!!!


While I agree that Endiku is an exceptional young lady... I don't think it's fair to compare two seperate people.... always makes one of them feel inadequate.

I speak from experience.


----------



## Roadyy

Haha,, I have to admit that when I went to look over the resuces I just took in this past weekend I had a smile on my face when I said ,whisperingly, WWED in this situation and then said load em up!


----------



## countrylove

I just checked Faydes page and OMG!!! You guys are all amazing!! I cried when I read that total  Kenzie is a lucky girl, cant wait to watch her story!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jennakaaate

Hey, Endiku. Just letting you know that I've been keeping up with Kenzie's story ever since you put your first post up about her. You have done such and amazing job with her..Words cannot even begin to explain. I know that you keep saying that you're young and you have no idea what you're doing..But I'm young,too, and I know what its like to try to raise a yearling for the first time. But I just can't imagine going through anything that you have had to go through with this filly. My heart truly goes out to you and Kenzie. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you as she makes her trip cross country. I can't donate any cash, simply because I don't have a credit card, and my mom would kill me if I sent money in through snail mail. But for now, I hope that my prayers for a safe & happy trip will suffice. As for you, I hope for nothing but the best. Keep doing what you're doing for these horses, because you truly are changing the world. You absolutely have an amazing, beautiful gift, whether you realize it or not.
And Fayde, you are such a beautiful person. I can't begin to tell you how awesome you are for taking in this filly. Your posts have made me cry ever since you told Endiku that you would take Kenzie. I wish that I could do something for you, I truly do. Anyway, I'm crying as I'm writing this, so I think that this might be a good place to stop.
Love, thoughts, and prayers are going out to all of you. <3


----------



## Celeste

Endiku, I bet you are going to miss Kenzie.


----------



## Hunter65

WOW just checked the total;!!!!!! So awesome, cannot wait for trip!


----------



## Sereno

I'm the new kid on the block and have been looking around. Took care of my horses this morning and started reading. I read Endiku's other thread and then this one.

I can not express enough how much Endiku has impressed me.

I can not express my disbelief that SO many have given so many ideas and overwhelming support.

I'm really a grumpy old man and it takes A LOT to get me to feel good about people.

You did that and I thank you.

Faydes: I left a message on your page.


----------



## Endiku

I really am Celeste. She's such a sweet, sweet filly and she just gets better. I'd be a liar if I didn't say that I'm relieved to know that she will be going to a forever home soon... not because I don't love her but because I realize that I just don't have the means or the time right now to give her what she deserves. She's worth her weight in gold!


----------



## FaydesMom

Ohhh nooeesss...Kenzie's Journey has been postponed. :-(

Looks like it may be up to a couple weeks before we get a recent "snafu" that surfaced all sorted out and get a firm date again. Nothing drastic, just something with paperwork...grrr, stupid paperwork.

On the bright side though, that's more time to find a better trailer for the trip! :thumbsup: 

That has been a concern in the back of my brain that she would ride so much better in a stock type trailer.


----------



## Endiku

*sigh* complete bummer, with things being so close to 'done' too. At least she'll have a little more time to look presentable for you, and pack on a few more pounds. I'll start sewing that pink pony morph suit now! LOL

Maybe we can put some extra 'feelers' around for a trailer somehow. If only there were 'rentable' horse trailers like there are rentable moving vans and flat bed trailers! I guess thats too big of a liability for companies though, what with having live cargo and all.


----------



## Tiamo

Well more time for her ear to heal up too. Paper work with the rescue?


----------



## Roadyy

Can you post pics of the trailer? Show me the bad parts that need replaced/repaired.

I may have a solution/suggestion if its worth while to make a slight detour on the way to Texas for a few hours to over night. (Free repairs)


----------



## FaydesMom

Yeah, I always thought it strange they stopped renting horse trailers. I remember many years ago every rental place had horse trailers. I used to rent a trailer all the time when I lived in Portland, and it was always tough finding someplace that didn't have them all rented out already. It was very popular if you couldn't afford to buy one.

It must be due to insurance changes in this litigious world we live in these days. Heck, they are suing the owner of the movie theatre for the shooting that happened there...how is it in anyway his fault?


----------



## Endiku

Just some things I didn't think about Tiamo  :hide: 

We shouldn't have to postpone things for too long though. It wouldn't even be a few weeks if it werent for the fact that our plan (needing to borrow a trailer and such) has a lot of components to it so its a bit hard to reschedule.

Thats ridiculous Fayde, I didn't even hear about it! America is was too sue-happy these days.

I really do wish they still had trailers though. I could show Sour and take her to playdates and stuff if I could just pay to rent one occasionally, but theres NO way I can afford my own right now!


----------



## FaydesMom

Roadyy said:


> Can you post pics of the trailer? Show me the bad parts that need replaced/repaired.
> 
> I may have a solution/suggestion if its worth while to make a slight detour on the way to Texas for a few hours to over night. (Free repairs)


I'll have to take a pic of it one of these days, it's sound, just looks like it has been kicked a couple dozen times all over the outside. It hasn't really been kicked, just looks like it, the owner isn't sure why the rust is in hoof print shapes, but it is what it is. So it's a nice white trailer with rusty "kick prints" all over it. :lol:

Thank you for the very kind offer, but the only thing that would help is a totally new skin!


----------



## FaydesMom

Hmm...I'll grab my camera since I'm off to play with the ponies in just a few minutes.

Pics later.


----------



## Endiku

Well heck, if the rust in in hoof prints just tell them that its the newest design in trailer! The paint job is.... 'rustic.'


----------



## Tiamo

Endiku said:


> Well heck, if the rust in in hoof prints just tell them that its the newest design in trailer! The paint job is.... 'rustic.'


Lol that might actually look good haha

I'm actually a little glad the move is pushed back a little. I was a little scared with the ear wound still being fairly recent she'd catch it on something in the trailer and rip it open again.


----------



## apachiedragon

There are still a few places that rent trailers. There is a Hauser Rental near me that has both a two and a three horse for rent. (There are also companies that rent out nothing bit horse trailers nationwide, although I am sure they are more pricey.) I'd call around to your local rental places and just ask. Sometimes they still have a horse trailer or two that can be rented, they just don't advertise it on their sites.


----------



## Endiku

aghh, I was too. It looks so great right now but she is SUCH a clutzy little thing. Who knows what she'd find to occupy her busy self on that trailer ride? xD I was trying not to worry though since the vet didn't seem to think it was a big deal at all.

She always plays with everything that she shouldn't, which I find to be hilarious but a bit dangerous. I really ought to figure out some toy for her when she's in her pen, so that she doesn't take everything within reach of her lips, but so far I haven't found anything that she is SUPPOSED to play with that she likes. She doesn't like jolly balls or beach balls, doesn't like milk jugs with 'cookies' and isn't fond of things she has to bite off either xD


----------



## Roadyy

I work in a shipyard so material isn't an issue. I have a welding machine at home that will suffice any welding needed on a trailer.. The only issue is the distance out of the way I would be in order to work on the trailer.


----------



## Roadyy

I don't know if this was ever discussed, but what about a relay of delivery. I mean has anyone thought about trying to find someone to trailer her to the stateline where someone else loads her and takes her another leg of the trip til she can get home?

I know I'm not along the trek, but would gladly meet along the way of I10 around Al,Ms or LA and haul up to north Ms. drop her off and drive myself back home. I don't know if that is the direction the trip was even passing by, but I remember reading about Jackson,Ms and figured it would be around the southern end of the state.


----------



## Endiku

It had been discussed a few times but I think BO was really wanting to meet Fayde in person instead of having a whole crowd of strangers doing a sort of relay with Kenzie.


----------



## apachiedragon

Endiku, have you tried a stuffed animal? I had a stallion some years ago that loved to play with a stuffed tweetie bird, and he had no interest in any other kind of toys, horse or otherwise, lol.


----------



## Roadyy

Then video chat..lmbo hahahaha

It's the new one on one connection...hehehe


----------



## verona1016

I saw someone at a horse show last season with a horse trailer from Hertz Equipment Rental; I tried looking into it but they didn't list them on their website. I didn't call and ask about it because I don't have a truck of my own and it was already looking really expensive just renting the pickup from them.

If you have a Hertz Equipment Rental nearby it might be worth calling them up and asking even if they don't have it listed online.


----------



## churumbeque

FaydesMom said:


> Ohhh nooeesss...Kenzie's Journey has been postponed. :-(
> 
> Looks like it may be up to a couple weeks before we get a recent "snafu" that surfaced all sorted out and get a firm date again. Nothing drastic, just something with paperwork...grrr, stupid paperwork.
> 
> On the bright side though, that's more time to find a better trailer for the trip! :thumbsup:
> 
> That has been a concern in the back of my brain that she would ride so much better in a stock type trailer.


 did I miss something? I didn't see what the recent snafu is?


----------



## Endiku

Churumbeque- I didn't realize that there was going to be a problem with this, but BO had actually adopted Kenzie a few weeks ago so that we had more control over her veterinary care with the ear and such, but it has caused a few issues that never even crossed my mind :/ totally my fault. Thats what I get for being a 17 year old trying to take on an adult sized operation though! LOL


----------



## Roadyy

Meh. At least it isn't something that will forever stop the new adoption. Glad it came up now instead after several hours into the trip. 

I consider myself a grown up kid and an not knowledgeable about the issue with this "wrinkle".


----------



## Endiku

Oh, me too!  that would have been aweful. I felt bad enough having to call Fayde and tell her that there was a problem in our seemingly perfect plan with a few days notice!


----------



## Sereno

*You are ... Wonderful!*



Endiku said:


> Churumbeque- I didn't realize that there was going to be a problem with this, but BO had actually adopted Kenzie a few weeks ago so that we had more control over her veterinary care with the ear and such, but it has caused a few issues that never even crossed my mind :/ totally my fault. Thats what I get for being a 17 year old trying to take on an adult sized operation though! LOL


You have worked SO hard. YOU have researched and FOUND so many things. You have explored and are able to connect the dots and reason with what you have found and learned with some......... good common sense.

YOU have done more in your 17 years then some have done in a lifetime.

YOU have DONE things and made them happen. YOU are a do'er and finds the answers and then makes things happen.

Hang tough kid....... young lady.

This WILL get done!


----------



## Iseul

Omg, I thought I missed it!!!

I'm thankful it was postponed. Not happy, but thankful, lol. I still have time to donate, hopefully, lol.

I don't know HOW I forgot the due date was so close! But then again, I did completely forget what I was doing at work somehow yesterday..lol. I'll never live that one down, sadly enough. Apparently the look on my face was absolutely priceless..haha.

I can't wait until she starts her trip though! I won't be forgetting this time, haha. I'm so excited for little Kenzie. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Sereno- you are very kind. You're right, I've learned a LOT through this whole things. About nutrition and hoof care, dealing with lice for the first time, horrific injuries, and working with young horses! It is valuable information and I hope to use it later on to help even more horses as an adult. 

Iseul, you know you've spiked my interest now, right? xD care to share your story of yesterday? I TOTALLY know how you feel though, I've been having a lot of days like that lately, where I completely forget what the heck I'm doing at the worst times...lol


----------



## egrogan

Our local tack/feed shop does trailer rentals. It's a local business with just 2 locations (not a chain like TSC), but have you checked local feed or trailer sales outlets about rentals?


----------



## Iseul

Lol. I work for FedEx Smartpost (never work there, lol. You'll hate your life). I was just standing on my lane pulling my letters (L this time), looked away for a second, and when I looked back down I was soo confused about why there were so many Ls on the belt. I stopped and stared at 4 boxes in a row and asked, "Why are there so many Ls?" with the most confused look on my face. Everyone laughed at me befote they told me I was on L, lol. I'm not sure where I thought I was (I usually pull on U my first shift and move to L during my second), but I'm assuming I just completely lost my mind for some reason, lol. My face turned beat red as I tried grabbing everything I missed, lol.

I guess I should stop looking at said man that distracted me, eh? Haha I usually get back to what I'm doing just fine while I look at him in the morning, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaydesMom

Still in a holding pattern...how's our girl doing Endiku?? 

I gotta admit, I hit a bit of depression with the delay...but it's fine, just gotta be patient. Fayde isn't sure why I've been spending more time hugging on her the last few days, but she's happy about it!

Besides, the in-laws came in last night and will be staying most of the weekend. There has been a medical issue with a family member and some decisions need to be made. I guess the Cosmos knew they needed a place to stay and made sure hubby and I were here for them.

/Sigh


----------



## Roadyy

Everything will work out for the best in the end. There are too many of us pulling for the lot of you to let anything stop this from happening.


----------



## Endiku

I'm so sorry Fayde  I wish I could have prevented this!

I do firmly believe, as a Christian (I know, most of you are not of faith, but I hold on dearly to my faith. Its the only thing that keeps me going sometimes!) that God works everything out in his perfect timing. I very much wish that Kenzie would be on her way home tomorrow but if he says wait, we will wait. This is not something that is going to keep her from coming to you, its just something that will require our patience.

She's doing well, though. That ear is looking better and better, although I think I'm going to need to start treating for proud flesh. Do you guys have any recommendations for that, or for ways to keep scarring to a minimal? I'm thinking fish oil directly on the ear once it has healed some more, but I really don't have much experience with these things!

Now that she's feeling so good about herself, I decided we should start some ground manner training so that she's not a snot when you get her, Fayde xD I've been doing a little bit of yielding to pressure work with her, and she really is a bright little gal. She's already turning away from pressure on her shoulder and butt after two sessions! She doesn't quite like the idea of yielding to head pressure (muzzle and near the poll) yet becuse of the ear issue, but we'll be working on that too 

I meant to give an update yesterday but I'm afraid my health isn't being too kind to me this week and I've been just laying around feeling sorry for myself the past few days xD


----------



## Hunter65

Endiku you never cease to amaze me. Sometime I forget how young you are. You are a very mature person.


----------



## Endiku

Thank you very much, Hunter. I'd like to say that I was just born a great person or something, but that couldn't be further from the truth. I've had to overcome a lot of problems with myself to get to where I am now, and even now I make plenty of mistakes that I look back on and think 'WHY would you do that?!' I know they're all a part of the learning process though, and I can only hope that I'm smart enough to realize when I've made mistakes, learn from them, and don't repeat them when I do mess up!


----------



## FaydesMom

I swear by this stuff for proud flesh, Farnam® Wonder Dust™ Wound Powder, 4 oz. - Tractor Supply Online Store , it sort of "puffs" on so you don't have to touch her to smear anything on.

As for belief, I think most of us actually are "of faith", just not necessarily the same one. And that is one great thing about this forum community, no one seems to care. We are all "_of horse_", and that is all that matters.

As for manners, do what you can but don't worry too much. I know your time is precious and you have little to spare. As long as we can get her in the trailer, that's all we need to worry about. The rest can be worked on with time once she is here.

And I sure hope you get to feeling better. Maybe if this stupid weather would decide to settle down all of our immune systems would be able to catch a break.


----------



## Endiku

Thanks! I'll look for some of that stuff this week. Gotta love TSC 

I have to go out to the farm now but I'll have pictures later for you guys ^_^ unfortunately my health problems aren't due to the weather and just flare up when I'm stressed, but I'm totally for nice weather. I havent been outside yet but it LOOKS hot out! D:


----------



## Ladytrails

Endiku, you do know, I'm sure, that God used people who weren't perfect physically. Moses was a stammerer, some believe; Joshua was a pessimist and kind of a scaredy-cat; King David was an adulterer and murderer; and Peter lied 3 times about knowing Jesus and being one of his followers. In all instances, these men were used by God for His purposes, showing His power even through these men's weaknesses and failures. DO NOT EVER hold yourself down or sell yourself short because of your poor opinion of your 'old' self, what you've been through or what you're challenged with. You are an amazing unique young lady and I'm sure that your Father in heaven is so very proud of what you are doing and have become! God blesses our small efforts to achieve big results if we do them with the right heart. I think all of your Forum friends would agree that you have the very best kind of 'right heart!" Hugs...feel better soon!


----------



## Endiku

Thats actually exactly what I needed to hear Ladytrails... thank you. You're right. He doesn't use perfect people. He often ends up using ones with serious flaws so that he can show his might through us!

Well I was right about my prediction this morning, it was hot and REALLY muggy, then it started pouring rain at around 11. I tried to wait it out but eventually gave up and just came home. I guess it did end up being a good though that you didn't come this weekend Fayde...you would have been dealing with some aweful weather on your drive back! There must be a whole chain of storms because its been pouring since 11 and its just now starting to drizzle instead of downpour, but theres a lot of thunder and lightning.

I did get a few pictures before it started raining though, so here y'all go! I let her hang out up front for a while as she was eating breakfast and a bunch of girls came over to fuss over her. They said her ear makes her adorable, and she enjoyed all of the attention I think xD 



















'settle down fans, the queen must grab a bite of noms to sustain her beauty!'









I can't for the life of me figure out how she did this one. Its what I put swat on in the pictures last week, but she shaved the skin off pretty good in it!  I think she must have done it when I tried to turn her out with two of our other mares. For some reason they really took to picking on her. They were fine as long as she's seperated by a fence, so she is now, but as soon a she was in with them they shunned her and made her stand in a corner. Poor baby just doesn't have many social skills, I'm afraid.


















goofy girl INSISTS on eating her feed while walking. She'll take a bite, then proceed to walk in circles while she's eating the bite, then go back for another. No wonder its so hard to put pounds on her...she's burning off the calories AS she's eating them! O_O Anyone have an idea on why she's doing that?









The ear. The cut is barely even a quarter of an inch wide now, but unfortunately I think her ear has healed lopsided. Its fully usable, just...attached differently now xD









I do have some bad news though...I found a few more of what appears to be lice eggs up by her ear :/ I could have sworn they were gone. I checked ALL over her body and they were nowhere else. Ofcourse they _would_ be in the one spot that is really hard for me to treat... I can't figure out how they keep coming back though! Can they survive in the woods? We treated all the horses and all of the pastures, but its impossible to treat the woods for lice!


----------



## Endiku

Nope, I lied. Its pouring rain again.

Fayde, here is the weather you would have had to deal with. Its even gone down a little from earlier because we had a short break from pouring rain. Yikes! Supposively its even hailing in Barker, which isn't far from here at all.










thats actually a hummer in the first picture.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Endiku said:


> goofy girl INSISTS on eating her feed while walking. She'll take a bite, then proceed to walk in circles while she's eating the bite, then go back for another. No wonder its so hard to put pounds on her...she's burning off the calories AS she's eating them! O_O* Anyone have an idea on why she's doing that?*


When you figure this out, let me know. My HUMAN SON is the same way. He never stops moving until literally the time that he finally passes out at night...within five minutes of waking up, he's moving again, and by moving I mean MOVING. My son is not quite 29 pounds and he is 3 1/2.

If I had to guess....some creatures are just freakishly high energy and have to be moving to be comfortable. The doctor told me that as long as my son is following a curve....no drops in weight, no crazy spikes, just the same slow sloooooooooowwww gain, he is fine. As long as Kenzie is slowly gaining, I imagine it would be the same for her.  They'll catch up eventually.


----------



## Endiku

I sure hope so! She's eating almost as much as my friend's 17.2hh warmblood gelding is eating right now but not really gaining a whole lot even though she has constant access to hay and at least a few hours of grazing time every day.

She really doesn't seem to mind standing still when she's not eating, and spends plenty of time in the paddock just watching people- but as soon as theres food she has to be moving. If I don't bag her hay she'll walk all over it and string it out, and for a while she was trying to paw at her feed bucket. That was the only way she would hold still. Once I repriminded her enough for the pawing, she started doing the circle-walking. I'm not sure which is better but I also don't really know what to do about it!


----------



## aforred

Sometimes you see this in horses that have been fed in a group situation. Since I have to guess, I would say they're used to being chased off their feed. I've got a couple right now that still do it after being here for two and a half years.


----------



## GreenBackJack

aforred said:


> Sometimes you see this in horses that have been fed in a group situation. Since I have to guess, I would say they're used to being chased off their feed. I've got a couple right now that still do it after being here for two and a half years.


I'd agree with this. It sounds like nerves. I'm guessing she's the weakest link in the herd. She likely knows it and the mares were confirming it for her if she didn't. 
Not sure what your routine is when she is at meal time but you might try standing guard for her when she eats and see if this makes a little difference after awhile. Don't do anything other than guard her and move around protectively, like your watching for any threats against her. You might even try talking to her like your actively protecting her, like you've got her back. That sometimes helps us humans get into the right body posture and energy.
And keep your back to her for the most part. You should be looking outward and around. Try it a few times and see if she responds at all. 
Otherwise, yeah, get her off the crack pipe. LOL


----------



## Endiku

She has always been fed seperately by us, but I'm not sure about when she was with her previous owner for almost a year. When she was found she was the only one on the paddock, but there were other horses on site that she could have been fed with. 

At meal time my usual routine is to soak her feed while I go to feed Sour, catch and tie Kenzie (or put her in the panelled feeding pen if I can't watch her. She takes her sweet time eating and will take nearly 45 minutes to down 2 pounds of feed and 2 pounds of alfalfa pellets) and let her eat, then release her back into her other pen when she's done. I usually muck while she's eating, or do homework. Even when she was with Ginger, her pasture buddy, I fed her seperately though, because Ginger is very food dominant and would definitely take her food too.

Now that I think of it though, it really does seem like it could be nerves. She is in sight of the other mares (Ginger and Jasmine, the two who were beating up on her and shunning her) when she eats though, so maybe they're giving her the stink eye while she's munching, which causes her to get upset? Poor little gal just doesn't fit in with anyone! I'll try 'protecting' her tomorrow while she's eating and see if it makes a difference. BO might laugh at me, and the guys definitely will, but they can get over themselves xD

I really wish I could find a horse she got along really well with. I'd put her with Peppin, who she originally came with, but he's 1/2 blind and also tends to play pretty rough (21 month old colt...gotta love him xD) so he's been booted out with the big boys to learn his manners, and we just don't have any other young ones on the property for her. Ginger tolerates her and Kenzie seemed to like her well enough, but Ginger, as I said, is very 'alpha horse' and if its more than the two of them things just don't go well. All of our other mares a big poo heads when it comes to new herd members too :/ maybe if I put her in with our pony? Kenzie doesn't play rough at all and I don't see her do more than a canter lap or two when dinner comes or when she first comes out of her panel pen, but I'd still worry that she'd kick a mini.


----------



## cakemom

Brings about a story from the hubby's youth. Seems that had two dobermans, one like Kenzie and one bully. So my silly husband got on his hands and knees next to the nondominant ones bowl, and when the dominant approaches it seems he crouched over the bowl and growled and said see Atticus, like this..don't let that bully take your food. From that day on Atti ate all of his food with no fight, but growled the other dog off of it. 
Of course my dh also whispered in our breeding males ear about not trying to make out with the females head...and it worked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Well, I attempted to 'guard' her today while she was eating, but she did still continue to pace. Maybe it will take a few times before she gets used to it? I only feed in the evenings too, so in the morning when BO feeds she's on her own xD so I don't know how helpful I'm being. I tried to explain why I was prowling around today, but she and the guys thought I'd gone off my rocker and told me to just tie her.

Thats all well and good...she does stop pacing, but she paws and fidgets if she's tied so I know that doesn't solve anything!


----------



## Sharpie

So let her paw and fidget and ignore it. Give her her bucket and go do what you want.

Or correct her when she paws if that is a habit you don't like. Might take a bit for her to actually get it and start eating rather than pawing the first couple of times.

Plenty of horses do paw for a while when first eating, especially when they're new to the concept. If she ties quietly normally (does she?), then tie her and let her eat (or fidget, or stand bored). 

Really, I'd go with whatever Fayde wants to be sure, but she can learn to stand tied and eat now as good as ever. Or walk in circles and eat.  

None of those things are really a problem in and of themselves- they're not going to hurt the horse. They just irritate humans.


----------



## Ladytrails

I agree with Sharpie. I remember at first on Kenzie's other thread that she wasn't able to walk around without pain. How cool is it that she is just strolling around now, munching on her delicious dinners? I'd let Faydesmom keep an eye on it and deal with it then. Right now, both you and Kenzie have other things to deal with that are more important. This isn't a hill to die on, as I would say, while manners and doctoring are. 

By the way, the pics of her are amazing. She has such a sweet face and her coat is looking promising! Such a difference!


----------



## COWCHICK77

I also think it is nervousness about the feed. Some horses are just nervous about it and I think starvation might play a part in it as well, especially at a young age like she has had to deal with. That may subside with more time. As long as she is not doing anything destructive or heading in the direction of, ie, cribbing or OCD type behavior. 

Well too bad the trip was delayed but like everyone said, that gives a chance for the ear to heal for the trip and a chance for a few more bucks thrown in the pot! Looking forward to the thread about about the great adventure to KY


----------



## nvr2many

Ya know, I just needed to post this to say, I was out loving on my horses and was playing with my geldings ears and thought of Kenzie. Their ears are thick! It just made me sad all over again to think of the effort someone went to, to almost detach her ear like that. I just hope the Karma bus runs them over!!!


----------



## Cherrij

Its great to hear she is healing and being more social 
About the feeding behaviour, 1) hope she doesn't much of cereal being fed to her? She don't need that... 
2) She shows all signs of being stressed when eating, as others have said that someone might chase her away and stuff.. however I would not be overly stressed about that as long as she doesn't look too bothered - if she is eating slowly she is chewing properly and doesn't just gobble down the food, less risk of choking! She is a smart young gal and your work is priceless Endiku!


----------



## GreenBackJack

Endiku, I commend you for giving it a fair shot.  I can see how it would be hard to "guard" her under your time and circumstances. Like the others have said, it isn't the biggest issue right now and hopefully she will settle down once she's home with Faydes. I'm sure she's going to be getting a tad bit spoiled for awhile anyway. She ought to be able to pack on a few pounds once she's settled and secure...the rest of us seem to have no problem doing that! LOL
Saw some of your Texas weather on the news yesterday and was relieved that the trip had been delayed. Wow. Quite a mess down there! Well, here's to divine intervention and wisdom greater than our own.


----------



## Endiku

The only thing that bothers me about her circling is that if we don't have time to fill another hay net for her in the morning, if we toss it on the ground she strings it all out and drags it into whatever mud or poop pile is most convenient at the time xD the pawing isn't a big deal if it doesn't bother anyone else, although it does make me a little bit nervous about hitting a hoof on a rail or something. I think thats just me being a worry wart though. lol

She does stand fairly quietly without feed. Swings her butt around every now and then but for the most part she's fine. When I first started tying her she was super fidgety but I've been hard tying her to our patience tree every few days while I work with Sour and she's been doing tons better. 

Ladytrails I didn't think about it that way! You're right. I'm so glad that it doesn't seem to hurt her to walk anymore. Its a terrible thing to see a baby who can't even walk, when she should be running, bucking, and playing!

What other behaviors are classified under OCD behaviors? She actually did crib back when we had her as a 3-4 month old but we realized that was due to ulcers. Once we treated those she stopped immediately.

Me too, nvr2many, me too...

Cherrij, by cereal I'm assuming you mean her grain? She's getting 3.5 lbs every day, and 4 lbs of alfalfa/timothy pellets. I don't particularely like having her on grain but we feel like she needs it at least for now, if for nothing but extra calories. She's on Nutrena Life Design: Mare and Foal, which was the lowest sugar, non mollasses feed I could get in my area. She just started eating it two weeks ago, after coming off of Purina Junior which I REALLY didn't like. It was a complete feed and smelled and felt like mollasses >.> you're totally right though. At least she's not a pig about her feed!

GreenBackJack- its been insane!  we only had a 30% chance for rain on Saturday, but ended up getting 7". And it looks like its about to start pouring again right now. My 'radar dog' is going nuts xD


----------



## Cherrij

Endiku said:


> Cherrij, by cereal I'm assuming you mean her grain? She's getting 3.5 lbs every day, and 4 lbs of alfalfa/timothy pellets. I don't particularely like having her on grain but we feel like she needs it at least for now, if for nothing but extra calories. She's on Nutrena Life Design: Mare and Foal, which was the lowest sugar, non mollasses feed I could get in my area. She just started eating it two weeks ago, after coming off of Purina Junior which I REALLY didn't like. It was a complete feed and smelled and felt like mollasses >.> you're totally right though. At least she's not a pig about her feed!


Ok, it's not a lot of grain she gets, however being a youngster that needs to slowly gain weight and slowly go back into growing ( no sudden growth spurs are good for any animal) she should better be just on high doses of hay ( ad lib in nets preferably) keeping the pellets + some seed meal ( soybean or sunflower = whats left of making oil) and oil, starting at about 30-50 ml per day, + soaked beet pulp. ALL high fibre, high calorie food - beet pulp and oil, and oil meal actually is easier to digest and gives healthier energy for the horse than starchy feed - grains ( corn/maize is the worst in starch)... just saying, maybe you think about it... I know its not my place but I recently did a course on equine nutrition and been studying it deeper too and understood how wrong I used to feed horses... I only wish the best for Kenzie


----------



## Celeste

I think that Kenzie is coming along very well with the care that you are giving her.


----------



## Endiku

Since I just switched her feeds half a month ago I think I'll leave it as it is until Fayde decides what she wants to do. As it is she doesn't appear to be gaining weight too quickly...I'd actually like to see her gain it a little faster but understand that she has a lot of making up to do. She definitely is growing and is rather butt high at the moment, but not any faster than is typical I think.

Thanks for your suggestions though! She is getting ad lib costal hay as well as the alfalfa pellets and a flake of alfalfa hay for dinner. No corn oil or corn in her feed, although thats one reason I got rid of the Purina Junior. It had pieces of corn in it which made me wonder what else was in it that they didn't list xD She's onl UltraShine as a suppliment though, which has flax seed oil and ricebran in it.


----------



## FaydesMom

/sigh

Still on hold. :-(


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

do we have an eta on the hold? did i miss that part?


----------



## Endiku

I'm not sure what eta is  edit to add? Yes, we're having some trouble with paper transfer that is holding things up, and we might have some trouble securing a trailer for her when Fayde _is_ able to come, so we're on a bit of a hold at the moment, unfortunately :/


----------



## FaydesMom

We are hoping to have a "yes it's sorted out, come get her on X date" or a "nope, not going to be able to work it out, we're sending all the money back" answer for everybody by the end of this weekend. I feel so bad for getting everybody's hopes up if it ends up for naught. 

/sigh

I really, really dislike waiting...


----------



## Endiku

That being said, we sure could use some jingles, prayer, thoughts...whatever your thing is- that things are all cleared and Kenzie can be on her way home with Fayde very soon, because things sure have gotten crazy and we're on pins and needles over here waiting!


----------



## greentree

OMG, praying!! I do not exactly understand... I did not realize the government was involved in horse adoptions..... Which I guess this is why I will NEVER deal with one of those "rescues", yes , I AM cynical.

Nancy


----------



## Northernstar

Prayers coming from Northern MI!!


----------



## Endiku

Oh, no worries Greentree- it isn't particularely a government issues. It does involve transfer of ownership from the rescue to BO then to Fayde though.

I haven't been able to give exact details just because this is a very public forum, Kenzie technically is not mine, and I do not want to accidently give anyone a bad name, share uncertain or false information, etc etc... but once we have everything resolved and we know exactly what the plan of action is, I'll let you guys know and you'll all be very welcome to contact me via PM about whats happening so that I can give you the full story. Hope y'all understand!

We should know for sure by Sunday  fingers crossed!


----------



## NorthernMama

Endiku said:


> I'm not sure what eta is  edit to add?


Estimated Time of Arrival


----------



## Endiku

Oh, whoops xD well, I think my answer still answered the question, so I'll leave it at that. Its still to be announced, but most likely before May 17th.


----------



## Tiamo

I don't understand why the rescue or barn would leave paper work to last mintue. They should have had that figured out before plans for pick up waz made. Not judging anyone just don't get it.


----------



## Endiku

I don't really understand everything 100% either, which is why I'm not giving every detail right now... but it doesn't sound like its necessarily the rescue's fault to me. 

Do you guys remember when I mentioned that BO had decided to adopt Kenzie herself, so that she could control which vets saw her and how we treated her ear? That is part of where the problem lies. I'm not able to say much more than that publicly, yet, though.


----------



## Hunter65

I am praying all works out. It would be a shame if it didn't. Kenzie would be going to a wonderful home.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh and if it doesn't go as planned my donation can go to Endiku for Kenzies vet bills.


----------



## Roadyy

Endiku said:


> I'm not sure what eta is  edit to add? Yes, we're having some trouble with paper transfer that is holding things up, and *we might have some trouble securing a trailer for her when Fayde* _is_ able to come, so we're on a bit of a hold at the moment, unfortunately :/


Please elaborate further...



FaydesMom said:


> We are hoping to have a "yes it's sorted out, come get her on X date" or a "nope, not going to be able to work it out, we're sending all the money back" answer for everybody by the end of this weekend. I feel so bad for getting everybody's hopes up if it ends up for naught.
> 
> /sigh
> 
> I really, really dislike waiting...


If for any reason this goes south due to paperwork then do not send my donation back to me, PLEASE forward it to the rescue Kenzie is at. Thanks.


Edited to add: I type slow while multi-quoting so Hunter beat me to the same thought process.lol


----------



## Cacowgirl

Kenzie was so close to death & then the ear thing on top of all that, and now, there is a hold because of paperwork? It just doesn't seem right to keep her from a good safe home and it will open a space for another horse that may need help.


----------



## Endiku

I agree 100% Cacaogirl, but unfortunately its out of my hands and it would appear that not everyone has the same sentiments.

I've changed my mind. If anyone is wanting to know exactly what is going on I am willing to send the whole story via PM to them, because I do realize that you each have a lot invested in her (many even have money invested in her) and it would be wrong to keep any information from. Again though, I don't want this on a public board where anyone and their cousin can see it, so feel free to question me over PM but not here. 

IF things don't work out (and that is only a possibility right now, we're still very much hoping that we will have a date and be able to proceed as planned very soon) we'll figure out a system to send back money, and we'll do that on an individual basis. If you do not want your money back (and remember, this is only if, on Sunday, we are told that things will not work out) you can decide what we do with it, whether that is going back to you, towards Kenzie's outstanding bills, continued health care, back to the organization that takes the Thoroughbreds out of situations like hers, or something else. 

Roady, you asked for more information about the trailer issue. The problem lies in the fact that the trailer that Fayde was going to use is potentially going to be moved to and left at a location where Fayde cannot use it in the next few weeks because it's owner is going to use it to transport some horses for training. :/


----------



## FaydesMom

Roadyy said:


> Please elaborate further...


OOPS, I told Endiku, but forgot to tell the forum. The trailer I was going to use may be needed elsewhere for a time...


----------



## Roadyy

hmmm. I may have to get further involved then. I believe I can...I'll pm you FM.


----------



## Hunter65

Yay Roadyy to the rescue??????


----------



## Roadyy

Not yet darlin. I pm'd FM a possible option and we have to wait and see how other things play out before we can think about going any further. From the geographical stand point the option may not be feasible, but we will see what happens.

I'm still praying that it works out without any need for more drastic measures.


----------



## Endiku

even if things don't work out, we thank you for even trying to help us roadyy


----------



## Roadyy

Darlin, Faydesmom and you are the heros if there are to be any in this story. You have done so much for these animals in the rescue center other than just for Kenzie. You have kept a level head during all of this in order to help make good decisions for them. Then you have Fm stepping up to drive across multiple states to adopt a horse that has had a truly devastating start to life. She could have left Kenzie for someone in-state to try and help, but she follows her heart without counting the cost and that is a hero in my mind.

I only offered an option because I am inspired by the actions taken before my involvement. There are a lot of us who are closer to you than she is, but she took the call to action and is pulling her weight in this community. You both have my admiration and respect above all else.


----------



## greentree

E, do you see why I am cynical?? Even though it may take a mind reader to read between the lines on my posts, there are control freaks in the business called "horse adoption", and a LOT of it is NOT in the best interest of the horses. Obviously. 

JMO.....

Nancy


----------



## Tazzie

Oh man Faydes  If only I wasn't back at work already! I have access to my husbands truck, and a large gooseneck stock type trailer (you can lock the slants open so the horse can be completely loose in it). You would have had to deal with a few week old baby, but I would have helped if I could  I sure hope there is some other way!!


----------



## Trinity3205

Paperwork problem is a people problem and that ticks me off. There is no reason IF both parties want this horse to get a good home that it couldnt be settled in 5 minutes unless someone doesnt want to. JMO. This is the exact reason I dont get involved with most rescues although I am and have been rooting for Kenzie and Endiku. Feet dragging over paperwork when there is a good home slipping away is asinine. And you can tell the BO or whoever is the holdup I said so (as if I am somebody that matters LOL...)


----------



## Roadyy

Trinity3205 said:


> Paperwork problem is a people problem and that ticks me off. There is no reason IF both parties want this horse to get a good home that it couldnt be settled in 5 minutes unless someone doesnt want to. JMO. This is the exact reason I dont get involved with most rescues although I am and have been rooting for Kenzie and Endiku. Feet dragging over paperwork when there is a good home slipping away is asinine. And you can tell the BO or whoever is the holdup I said so (as if I am somebody that matters LOL...)


Are you PMSing? haha


----------



## Trinity3205

Could be


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Bahah ha ha!


----------



## Endiku

xD you pretty much just voiced my mind Trinity, I can't understand why they're all dragging their feet about this either :/ dispite the complication of her being 700+ miles away, I honestly thing Fayde is the perfect owner for Kenzie. Yet somehow they don't seem to see that!


----------



## natisha

Endiku said:


> xD you pretty much just voiced my mind Trinity, I can't understand why they're all dragging their feet about this either :/ dispite the complication of her being 700+ miles away, I honestly thing Fayde is the perfect owner for Kenzie. Yet somehow they don't seem to see that!


Good grief! The rescue was thinking of putting her down if she would only be pasture sound! Now suddenly they are being critical of someone willing to take a chance & go above & beyond.
If it weren't for you Kenzie would have been long dead.


----------



## AlexS

Endiku said:


> Churumbeque- I didn't realize that there was going to be a problem with this, but BO had actually adopted Kenzie a few weeks ago so that we had more control over her veterinary care with the ear and such, but it has caused a few issues that never even crossed my mind :/ totally my fault. Thats what I get for being a 17 year old trying to take on an adult sized operation though! LOL



You are doing exceptionally for a teen. Your parents should be really proud of you.


----------



## Sereno

This ... If I was still in New Hampshire and had a horse trailer... I would have been at your place long ago and Horse-napped if need be. Sorry, just the way I am.

But I'm not in the U.S. anymore. I do have an old NOW retired donkey on our place. I won't tell how he got here.... he ... he just showed up one day.

Saw the problem and it got taken care of. But that's me.

Still reading and admiring all that you do and you are taking care of and doing a lot.

I'm proud of you and ... I think everyone else here is too.


----------



## Sereno

Sereno said:


> This ... If I was still in New Hampshire and had a horse trailer... I would have been at your place long ago and Horse-napped if need be. Sorry, just the way I am.
> 
> But I'm not in the U.S. anymore. I do have an old NOW retired donkey on our place. I won't tell how he got here.... he ... he just showed up one day.
> 
> Saw the problem and it got taken care of. But that's me.
> 
> Still reading and admiring all that you do and you are taking care of and doing a lot.
> 
> I'm proud of you and ... I think everyone else here is too.


PLEASE do not even THINK of doing what I did or what I said I would do! Got it? OK? I love animals BUT reason and law has to first.

I would have driven from New Hampshire to the Houston area and over to Fyads. I see something that needs to get done and I do it. BUT... 

Horse or Donkey napping is still a crime and going over State lines is a real ...not so fun thing I'm guessing. (Hey... I deliver horse and on next plane out of Country.) But that's not real no matter how much so many of us want to do it.

Ya. I DID Donkey-nap a 27 year old broken down abused donkey. Broken shoulder and dislocated hip among other things. I did it with 4 other guys/gringas in the back of a pick up truck and made our grand roaring escape doing... 5 miles an hour while they held Eeyore from falling over in the back... in plain view of everyone. 

All the great and grand Gringas that swore that they would help care for him and be his friend....................... Never showed up again.

But ya gotta do what ya gotta do. Eeyore is retired in a nice field, has hay, grain, water and a little love every now and then.

This is Eeyore. Let's try to support and do what we can (no horse-napping) for others.









Notice the bent/broken ear?


----------



## Roperchick

Roadyy said:


> Are you PMSing? haha


*scoff* can't u see her avatar? It specifically states she does not have PMS lol


----------



## AlexS

Thank you for doing the things you didn't do Sereno. 


I didn't do something myself tonight on a much smaller scale. Kids here sag their parents to below their butt cheeks. I didn't pinch the new kid HARD so he almost jumped into next week. But if I had of done that, his pants might have been sagging for the past 8 hours, which they have not. 

Nothing like a grey haired old lady pinching asses to get those pants up, so I hear.


----------



## Sereno

OH geeez. Quick note. I'm a little older then most and I have been fortunate. I know that many would do the same as I would but; it is just not possible. Your posts of support have shown what you are made of. That's the best gift of all.

This will get done. Tell me what to do.


----------



## AlexS

Sereno said:


> OH geeez. Quick note. I'm a little older then most and I have been fortunate. I know that many would do the same as I would but; it is just not possible. Your posts of support have shown what you are made of. That's the best gift of all.
> 
> This will get done. Tell me what to do.



I sent cash to Endi, for gas money, maybe it was Fayde's. Not sure now. The link was removed. But if you want to throw $10 you can message them and they will tell you how. 

The links were removed as fundraising is not allowed here.


----------



## Sereno

AlexS said:


> I sent cash to Endi, for gas money, maybe it was Fayde's. Not sure now. The link was removed. But if you want to throw $10 you can message them and they will tell you how.
> 
> The links were removed as fundraising is not allowed here.


I have the link for Fayde. I'm waiting for the final "needs" list so I can be their in my own way via the link.


----------



## AlexS

Sereno said:


> I have the link for Fayde. I'm waiting for the final "needs" list so I can be their in my own way via the link.


Thank you.


----------



## Endiku

Since we aren't 100% sure that things are going to work out (should still know in the next day or so) I'd probably hold off on the money for now, just in case we do have to return it all. Thank you so much though...you guys have gone above and beyond any expectation I ever could have expected. Heck, when I came here with that first thread in December, I figured I'd get a bunch of 'she won't be anything, put her down' type messages....WRONG!

Prayers, thoughts, jingles, etc are still appreciated, I'm sort of 'facing the giant' today and going to speak with everyone face to face today, to try and get things resolved. Lets just say I'm slightly terrified xD


----------



## egrogan

Good luck in your conversation. As much as you can, be clear and direct, without accusing anyone. You're focused on getting a solution-not placing blame! Can't wait for the update.

It goes without saying that you are tackling a difficult conversation people much older than you would shy away from. It isn't easy, but you'll come out even stronger than you already are!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

We're rootin for you endiku! after everything you've already done, you got this no biggie  

fingers crossed!


----------



## Hunter65

Can't wait to hear what happens Endiku!!! Crossing everything I've got for you and Kenzie and Fayed!


----------



## Endiku

Well I have some potentially very good news, or very 'not' good news...it could really go either way.It all depends on timing and whether or not we'll be able to pull off getting a trailer for Kenzie. I'm not going to say exactly what happened just yet because while I emailed Fayde all of what happened, I haven't recieved an answer yet and I want her response first so I can tell you guys 'green light' or 'red light.' Fingers still crossed, and thanks so much for your support guys!

Out of curiosity, do any of our lovely Kenzie family members live near or in Tennessee?


----------



## cobra

I live in Tennessee.....
hoping to hear some good news  
either way, you have done a great job w/ her.....


----------



## Trinity3205

Im also in TN. Why? Whats up?


----------



## greentree

I live just North of Nashville, and will help however I can.

Nancy


----------



## Cacowgirl

I hope that Kenzie can get to her new home...somehow...


----------



## Endiku

Just scheming... we might have a ride for Kenzie if we can wait until mid-June or so (pretty far off but...better than what we have right now) that will get her from here to Sharpsville TN, but any further and we'll have to find another solution.

I'm still waiting to hear from Fayde before I give any more information. Apparently the email I sent earlier bounced back and I never realized it, so I had to send another. oops...


----------



## Sereno

Endiku said:


> Just scheming... we might have a ride for Kenzie if we can wait until mid-June or so (pretty far off but...better than what we have right now) that will get her from here to Sharpsville TN, but any further and we'll have to find another solution.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from Fayde before I give any more information. Apparently the email I sent earlier bounced back and I never realized it, so I had to send another. oops...


Paper work is a go and everyone understands?

IS ALL YOU NEED IS "A RIDE"?


----------



## Endiku

Don't throw fire balls at me or anything, but I'm still thinking I need to wait to answer that until I have an answer from Fayde  

In the meantime, how much are horses typically supposed to drink every day? I'm thinking she's not drinking enough, but can't figure out how to get her to drink more. I clean her water bucket daily so its not too icky for her highness to drink from, but I'm only having to refill it once. Its a 10 gallon bucket. Sour drinks nearly as much as she does  I tried flavoring the water but if anything she drinks less if I do that.

Her head is getting huge, too xD That grey rope halter that I made was way too big on her a month ago, but I've had to retire it already because its just too darned small. Thats a good thing though, right?  Remember, she came to us in December wearing a large mini/shetland halter. She's now wearing a yearling halter on the very smallest notch. GROW KENZIE GROW!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

See if you can use a dryerase marker to make the water level on the outside. That's how I see how much Sky is drinking when he is stalled.

Does she have a salt block? Adding that to her stall may help her drink more..


----------



## Sharpie

I am glad to hear she's growing, even her head, even if it means she needs a new halter now and again! Remember how we were wondering how long it would take her to replenish and rebuild her organs and heath so she could start growing again. Such a lucky filly!


----------



## Endiku

She has a red mineral block, but no pure salt block. I'll see if I can pick one up at TSC this week when I go buy more alfalfa pellets. 

I forgot to mention that she's officially not being stalled at all any more though, which she is VERY happy about. She's back in her old pasture, though by herself for now. Grazing seems to help her out a lot and since her ear is 95% healed, we figured it should be ok. You'd better believe I scanned that entire thing for anything dangerous with a fine toothed comb though! LOL. I'm just trying to figure out a pasture buddy for her...none of the horses we've tried have worked out yet :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Maybe one of the mini donks may work? So long as it's NOT a stud..


----------



## Endiku

hmm...maybe. We have a gelded mini donk, James, and he's a real mellow, easy to get along with type of guy, but he isn't a big fan of horses. He's never been mean or anything, and he's typically low man on the totem pole, but he isn't all that social either. Just hangs out by himself or with Mary Jane, our mini mule. I guess donkey company is better than no company though!


----------



## FaydesMom

Hey all, sorry to keep everybody in suspense, but a couple more monkey wrenches have been flung into the works, besides the transport situation. This time on my end though. Once Endiku and I have discussed things, we will post the results here for all to see.

I will say though, that it's not looking good at this point. :-(


----------



## demonwolfmoon

I'm sorry to hear that. If there's anything that can be helped by forum members, put it out there and I bet you'll get suggestions and offers to help. 

Hmm...


----------



## Endiku

agh, so sorry guys. Conversation between Fayde and I is slow xD 

I hate to keep you guys waiting another day when I promised answers today, so I'll just go ahead and let you know that due to unforeseen circumstances Kenzie is not going to be going to Fayde. I'll let her explain as much as she wants to of that publically, and we will be sending a full explanation to those who sent money as well as a choice of what they want to do with the money. Its sad, but I guess it just wasn't mean to be 

That, of course, leaves me with a few different options to ponder. I still want Kenzie out of the situation she's in, but can't afford to keep her- so I suppose I'll continue looking for a home for her...perhaps closer to home though XD I'm debating trying to convince my parents to let me pick up some more shifts at work and trying to buy Kenzie and support her for a while as I'm looking for a home for her, but I'm just not quite sure yet. I definitely have a lot of thinking to do in the next week or so.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Oh geez, I am sorry to hear that. I hope there are other options


----------



## natisha

After all you did for her the rescue wants you to buy her, pay for her? :evil:
They are idiots or users or worse.

I hope you can get Kenzie & wash your hands of those people, including that barn owner.


----------



## FaydesMom

Give me a few minutes folks, and I will post all the details and we'll try to get this turned around in another direction.

Hmmm...another direction, West maybe? Stevenson? You still there? Still have an opening for Kenzie?

Any way, give me a few minutes as I compose my novella...


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Well, I was going to assist with transport to Ca originally, before Fayde stepped up...our situation has become....interesting. Seems like we're going to take our old trailer out to CA sometime in June before we take the new trailer with the horses in it. We WERE going to fill it with hay. That being said, it's an old steel trailer, not sure the BO would approve, even with repairs. xD


----------



## nvr2many

Oh noooooooooooooo! Cannot wait to hear what happened. This is so sad.


----------



## FaydesMom

The following is the email I sent to Endiku. Even to my own ears, it all sounds like excuses, but this is the best I can do to try to explain how I ended up deciding to leave Kenzie with Endiku... 



> To start off, I had gotten really depressed and I was having bad vibes that the BO was going to flake out again. (Which she kind of did, I guess…surprise!) The signs were starting to turn against us, like the other times I’ve tried a long distance rescue/adoption that ultimately failed. From having no word from BO, to not being able to find a more appropriate trailer, and the one trailer I did have becoming unavailable soon…I really thought for sure it was going to fall apart in the end.
> 
> And then Bug happened…I’ve fallen for him. And so, since I had the feeling it was going to fall apart with Kenzie, I accepted Animal Control’s offer to adopt him if he remains unclaimed. And then the BO says “yes”…hhmmm, that would make 3. Perfect little herd for my home pasture.
> 
> Except we are now having issues with our property due to all the flooding we have been having. Our backhoe is mired so deep in mud that even with the help of our tractor, we couldn’t move it. We need to bring in a big tow truck to get it out. We are going to have to put in a bunch of culvert pipe and get control of the water before we can even get the ground to dry enough to drive on.
> 
> And the TICKS…oh good lord, the ticks are insane. As we are drying out the land, we are going to have to burn the vegetation off then disk a couple times, to try to kill off some of the **** ticks. I hate ticks…
> 
> Long story short, there is no way we will be getting the horses home this year. That means stall board at the fairgrounds for a year or so. Not good for a growing baby. And not cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then hubby says “don’t forget, we lost one of our income sources, we’ll be getting less each month now”. It’s not much less, but enough to keep it tight from paycheck to paycheck if I keep all 3 horses. There wouldn’t be any left to save up in case of emergencies. Or even to get Kenzie’s hernia fixed. Or keep up with the farrier care she will need. ****, can’t afford all 3 without bringing them home, can’t bring them home for quite awhile yet.
> 
> So then I had to decide between Kenzie and Bug.
> 
> Obviously, the need to quickly get her somewhere safe is pretty much a moot point since the BO seems in no hurry. So she has a place to stay until something better can be found.
> 
> Bug has nowhere to go, and will be offered to the first person to pay his adoption fee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention I’ve really fallen for this guy?
> 
> Then there’s the transport situation, the unknown status of availability for the one trailer, and the inability to find a more suitable one. I’ve _really_ been concerned about that long of a trip in a two horse, especially since it would be her first long journey. And the weather won’t be getting any cooler the longer we wait, heat stroke sucks.
> 
> Then there’s the living situation for her. Without being able to bring her home, Kenzie would have to stay at the fairgrounds. Keeping her stall bound would be about the worst situation we could put her in, she needs to be out and moving.
> 
> 
> **** it, I’m getting all depressed again…
> 
> I am so sorry to get everyone’s hopes up and have it all come down to naught. I’m sure they will be disappointed, and I know I sound like I’m making up excuses, but keeping her in a stall really bothers me. Fayde is 5 and Bug’s teeth say he is around 12 or so, so stalling isn’t nearly so hard on them.


So now we decide how to proceed. Funds will be returned or forwarded following the wishes of the gifter. Give us a bit to sort things out and make a plan to keep this as orderly a fashion as possible so everybodies donations get where they belong.

I'm so sorry and feel lower than a slug to get everybodies hopes up and then have it all fall apart.


----------



## nvr2many

I am so sorry to hear all of this. Weren't there others that wanted her?? Lets get to it!! LOL. I am still hoping for a happy ending for Kenzie.


----------



## FaydesMom

nvr2many said:


> I am so sorry to hear all of this. Weren't there others that wanted her?? Lets get to it!! LOL. I am still hoping for a happy ending for Kenzie.


Yeppers, maybe send the donations to Endiku and she can buy Kenzie from the BO and support her until she can find her a home herself. Then BO can't say anything!


----------



## cpr saves

I'm so sorry that it didn't work out for you, Faydesmom. It had to have been a very difficult decision to make but as you say, things just weren't lining up. I really like the idea of sending all the funds to Endiku so she can buy Kenzie and keep her. Maybe it was always meant to be that they be together. 

Of course it is always the maintenance costs that are the real expense. Not sure if it's fair to have Endiku taking on even more than she already is, trying to finance board on her own. Darn, this just isn't getting any easier, is it. I am sure something wonderful will work out in the end. It's evidently just not exactly right yet.

Don't be down on yourself, Faydes! You tried really hard to make it work.


----------



## ThePaintGirl

I am so sorry it didn't work out, but I understand your reasoning. When I read what you posted, to me it just sounds like you are putting the needs of the horses first

Its a shame I'm in no situation to take on another horse, let alone a rescue. I can just picture her running around on 50 acres. . . .  

I'm praying for you guys, I believe there is a plan for her


----------



## cakemom

Sad to hear, but things happen for a reason. I will continue to pray, as is my way, that things work out for this little filly and her brave protector.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I'll continue to pray for the best conclusion to this story. I understand there are some rescues that require an adoption fee to help cover the medical costs while rehabbing and can only assume the fee is higher than anticipated as well. 

The trailer I was going to offer FM to haul Kenzie in had a blow out about a mile from my house as I was hauling it home after church yesterday. After further inspection the other three tires are rotted also.


Hopefully there is another home ready and waiting to find her. I offer my contribution to be saved until an adoption family comes along and then at that time the funds be given to that owner as a care fund for Kenzie's needs. It was meant for Kenzie and should still be used for her.


----------



## Endiku

You guys are amazing. I keep saying that, but I really can't think of anything else to say that could describe you all.

My following jibberish isn't to make ANYONE feel bad, I'm just sort of talking this through in my head and putting it out there so we all know the situation clearly.

Its not the initial price of buying Kenzie that is my problem, it is, as someone else said, the maitenence. I love Kenzie to death and I'd do anything for her, but I just really can't figure out how I could possibly pay to keep her. She's most likely going to need hernia surgery at some point, her feet are still not in very good shape (she's going to need to grow a whole new hoof, I think), and its all I can do to pay the $110-$120 a month that it is costing me to feed her all of the things she needs...and thats with getting 'generics' of most of her food.

The only way I could possibly even _think_ about buying Kenzie is if I immediately started working with her and advertising her all over town to try to find her a home....and if I possibly sold Sour. Sour has turned out to be a great little mare and I know she'd find a good home, but I think I'm just too selfish to sell her. She's my first horse, and since we've been to hell and back together, I've grown really attached to her, even if she doesn't particularly like me xD If I were to be able to buy Kenzie though, I'd have to find somewhere to board her where I could work part of that board off. Pasture board alone, with a do-it-yourself function, is at least $200-$250 here, up to $350 if you want them to feed one meal for you or something, and stall board + turn out is easily $400-700. Being that I'm only working for minimum wage taking 10-15 hours of work every week, I'm making a maximum of about $300 a month after taxes. Sour's board costs me $125 at the farm where Kenzie is, so even with just that and Kenzie's feed bill, I'm hitting the $250 mark right there, and I often have to spend the rest of my pay check on groceries or helping with MY medical bills. I'm what we call a 'hard keeper.' LOL

At the same time though...I'm not sure that I HAVE another option, other than to buy her. I highly doubt they're going to go for me attempting to arrange another long distance adoption, and again, me being selfish, I'm not so sure I want to try to deal with that again. I wouldn't have done anything differently and if I had to, I'd do it again, but this has all taken a pretty big toll on my mental sanity, I think. I don't handle pressure well if y'all haven't noticed :lol:

IF I can find a place that will let me work off part of Kenzie's board, IF I can even talk them into letting me buy her, and IF I can figure out what to do with Sour...then maybe. I'm still not sure that I have the experience/ability to do her justice training-wise, but as a temporary solution while I try to rehome her here in Texas, maybe I can pull it off. I can try to talk to my boss to see if I can pick up some more hours at work over the summer, and talk to my parents about it, and we'll see.

I'll have to wait a few days to decide about that though, because right now I'm sort of playing 'miss mommy' at home for my siblings and dad, because my mom had a death in her family and flew out this morning to Missouri. Add that to the fact that this is finals week, and I'm freaking out just a tad bit xD I'm such a worry wart!

For those who are wanting to forward the money to be used for Kenzie, I think if its ok with you all, we'll just keep any of that money with me and I'll use it for farrier care (if I can ever find one worth my time >.>) and for her feed, instead of past bills. I just don't think its a good idea to give the money to the rescue or to BO as of right now.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe so sorry it didn't work out. I think you are making a wise decision Fayed so don't worry too much about it.

I would like my contribution to stay with Kenzie and Endiku as well. They can both use it :0)


----------



## Roadyy

Endiku,

There is no one in their right mind that would fault you for not taking Kenzie in your all ready filled life. I assumed the BO was responsible for the farrier and feed since they are the ones who adopted her. How is there back bills if the BO/rescue own her? I guess there is still more to this story than I knew. I am very surprised that you are having to pay for her feed and care when you are only a volunteer and not a owner.

I will leave the decision to you on how to use my small donation correctly for Kenzie.


----------



## Endiku

Thats sort of a long story, but basically if I were to not be paying Kenzie's feed and farrier bills, she'd of course still be eating, but she wouldn't be getting the diet she needs. They were just going to give her a few flakes of hay and Safe Choice feed like all of the other horses get, and I know thats not what a growing, emanciated baby needs, so I offered to pay for the feed. They supply her costal hay, but I buy the suppliments, the Mare and Foal grain, and the alfalfa pellets. Its my choice and I'm glad to do it because its helping her a lot, but it does cost a lot. Alfalfa is expensive. 

They also do their own hooves (BO's hubby took a 6 week farrier course, but IMO doesn't really know what he's doing) so I've been paying for her feet to be done 'professionally' (in reality though, the farriers around here arent any better) whenever I can.

So its all by my will that I'm paying for her upkeep, and I don't mind, but it does take a pretty big chunk of my money. It would take up even more of that money if I were to own her though.


----------



## Roadyy

I do remember reading you stating that before now that I read that post. Then I stick by my earlier post and say you use it as you see fit. Hopefully a home is found soon and you can focus all of your amazing attention and resources on Sour.


----------



## xxdanioo

Keep my donation as well.  Put it towards Kenzie. Hopefully you can find a home soon.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry things didn't work out This Time, but I'm hoping there is a kind heart out there that will provide Kenzie a home & what she needs to become a horse that is the apple of someone's eye. I think she will be a little too high of maintenance for the $$ you have available at this time of your life. But, I hope you lead the charge of finding her a place as you are in inspiration because of all you do despite your own problems.


----------



## Endiku

I agree. No matter how I figure it, I can't find a way to have enough money to board her and have money left over for emergencies (which she seems to be prone to...lol) or that hernia surgery :/


----------



## Cacowgirl

faydesmom-Sorry it couldn't be worked out in the first time frame, but life happens, & Bugs needs you now & the other problems you mention are red flags that such a long trip may not be the right thing for Kenzie right now. It's not fair to put a filly in a situation that is not right, especially for all she's already been through. I'm happy that you stepped up & hope that makes it easier for the next person to come forward. I hope you get your property ready for your horses so they don't have to be boarded. Would like to see a picture of Bugs also at some point. Please don't feel too bad about this-you tried.


----------



## Endiku

Alright guys...red, black, hunter green, or blue rope halter for Kenzie? ^_^ Kind of ugly colors. I was hoping for pink, purple, lime green...something like that, but TSC only has four colors and I need something fairly cheap since she'll (hopefully) outgrow it pretty quickly.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I've always liked classic black-goes w/everything-LOL!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I vote blue!


----------



## Sereno

I've just sent a donation via Faydes to forward to Endiku. NO questions asked. I don't need to.

Faydes did ALL she could but she found that their new place had some problems and felt best to advise and hold off. I'm proud of you Faydes for seeing those problems, knowing what is best and having the guts to admit it. My hats off to you and yours.

Endiku. As I have said and EVERYONE has said. You are very much the Lady ... that we all wish we could meet and know in person. You WILL be/ARE a do'er and have accomplished some wonderful things. And your just getting started.

Thank you both and others.


----------



## Iseul

With my better paychecks coming in next week, I'd so LOVE to take her. It's just too bad I'm another 400+ miles north from where Fayde is.. :/

She's such a sweet, innocent (seemingly, I'm sure she's really a brat, lol) looking girl and she deserves the best. I know if you had the money you'd give her the best, Endiku.

From what I've read, neither the rescue nor the BO that adopted Kenzie has interest in what's best for her..and it hurts me. I'm not even sure HOW someone could want their horse somewhere where it is knowingly in danger, not to mention not realizing a starved, malnourished filly could eat the same as their full-grown, healthy horses. I think the problem is the fact that Kenzie was rescued through this rescue and not outright by a person.
If my mare (who I fell for the moment I saw her two months ago) were in danger where she was, she'd be moved asap, even if I was left with no food to eat myself. And if that didn't work, she'd be given to a friend or my old BO on a free lease or sale to keep her safe.

Keeping my horse isn't my top priority..Keeping my horse SAFE and healthy is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Both of you have fought way to hard to go down this way. There is going to be a happy ending to this story. I just know it.


----------



## NorthernMama

I agree -- the money was meant to help Kenzie, so it should stay with Kenzie unless some folks would rather have it back. Might I suggest that if anyone wants their money returned they should/could PM Faydesmom before a given deadline. Anyone that wants the money to stay with Kenzie doesn't need to PM.

Sound reasonable?


----------



## FaydesMom

Endiku said:


> Alright guys...red, black, hunter green, or blue rope halter for Kenzie? ^_^ Kind of ugly colors. I was hoping for pink, purple, lime green...something like that, but TSC only has four colors and I need something fairly cheap since she'll (hopefully) outgrow it pretty quickly.


Go to Lowes, Agent Orange, Fred Meyer, Wally World or somewhere similar and find a color of double-braided poly rope you like and tie your own. It's like 10 bucks and is enough to make 4 halters. Thicker rope is less sever, thinner rope is more "bite-y". Just don't get the "plastic-y" poly rope, that stuff sucks.

I have a diagram for tying one with a fancy knot on the tie loop I can send you. In fact, I just found some purple rope I had put away and I'm tying a new one for Fayde tonight...well, maybe tomorrow, I'm about to fall asleep in my chair.


----------



## FaydesMom

NorthernMama said:


> I agree -- the money was meant to help Kenzie, so it should stay with Kenzie unless some folks would rather have it back. Might I suggest that if anyone wants their money returned they should/could PM Faydesmom before a given deadline. Anyone that wants the money to stay with Kenzie doesn't need to PM.
> 
> Sound reasonable?



That's pretty much what I was going to suggest. However, I was going to ask for a PM from all who donated. 

You see, there are 14 names on the list of receipts on my PayPal account. However, they are real world names. I only know who's who for a few folks here on the forum, and I need help to make sure I don't mess this up! :rofl:

I was hoping I could ask for everybody who donated to PM me with your real name, the amount sent, and instructions to use the "issue a refund" option through PayPay, or send it on to Endiku for Kenzie's current needs.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Sent you a PM Faydes


----------



## nvr2many

I would love that diagram for the halter Faydes. :smile: pretty please.


----------



## Endiku

Sereno, you are very kind. I know that this will all work out in the end and I'm not even close to giving up on her, I just need to get more creative I guess xD No matter what happened, I'm going to do my best by her to keep her as safe as possible, and to give her the best chances of 'usability' in the future.

Fayde, great idea! I don't know why I didn't think of that. The grey cord that I got was from a gun show, and it was definitely not what I want to make another halter out of. I'll try going to Lows and find a nicer color. I'm voting neon, personally. What do you guys think? I'd love the diagram for making the halter too. I made my last one from ehow but half way through it just wasn't working so I improvised and sort of improved the other half. I'm surprised its held up as long as it has, honestly!

Iseul- it doesn't make any sense to me either :/ the farm by no means abuses their animals, but they still have a lot to learn (as do I) about nutrition, rehabilitation, etc. Kenzie is a special little gal, and I just couldn't let her go on with just mediocre feed and health care. She's been through so much, and deserves more than that.

Though...I think she'd eat just about anything. If there is anything she's not, its a picky eater. Which is actually a bad thing in some regards. I have to be really careful about what is in the hay I give her because while Sour will eat around twigs, icky hay that I accidently miss, or burrs, Kenzie will just eat it and not miss a single piece. Poor thing. Miraculously though, I've never had a single problem with her being pushy at feeding time. If anything she's very nervous about eating, even around me. If I make a 'dominant' gesture towards her accidently, she'll jump back and away from the feed like she did something wrong. It makes me feel aweful!

She's such a love, though, as long as I don't have a halter in my hand. Today I was sitting with her studying for my Algebra 2 final and she laid down beside me to take a nap. Sweetest thing ever <3 if I have that halter though, she's immediately Miss evasive. I think she associates haltering with ear doctoring or goop treatments still, poor thing, so we've been doing lots of grooming, itchy scratching, and hand grazing on the lead line to try to counteract those bad associations. It isn't working yet, but I'm sure that in time she'll realize the halter can be a good thing. I need to start the long road to desensitizing her to me touching her face, poll, and eventually ears again too. Oh boy... its one thing to do that with a 34" 225 lb mini. Another to do it with a 12.2+ hh 400 lb thoroughbred!


----------



## FaydesMom

nvr2many said:


> I would love that diagram for the halter Faydes. :smile: pretty please.


Since I just did a copy-paste thing into a Word document, it's probably better if I just link to the page I got it from:

Rope Halter with Fiador Knot

Top one is the fancy knot one that I use, I haven't tried the bottom method. The knot really is much easier than it looks, just remember to "work" the knot tight instead of just pulling on things. Pulling on things indiscriminately will cause messy results.


----------



## aztrailrider

OMG, I am sorry to read this post. Kenzie should do fine without her ear and hearing on that side IF, in fact, the ear falls off and she is deaf. I remember seeing a photograph of a gorgeous Palomino cutting horse whose ears were frozen when he foaled outside. He was quite successful, so don't give up hope on your gal! Please keep us posted on her progress.

Jan


----------



## Endiku

Actually I'm amazed. Her ear has healed wonderfully and there is only a very, very small gap that still needs to heal. She'll have a pretty nasty scar on that ear but honestly unless you're taller than her (and I'm not) you can't even see half of it. Once her forelock and mane grow back they'll cover it partially as well. She appears to have hearing and a wide range of motion in the ear too. The only thing I've noticed that she can't do is flatten her ear backwards, because it sort of healed at a 45 degree angle with part of it flopped over. She can swivel it to listen to things though, which is great.

Makes things interesting for me though! I use a horse's ears to guage what they're about to do or how they feel about new things, and her ear 'language' is MUCH different than other horses because her ear is oddly attached now xD I'm kind of worried that I'm going to misintepret something and get myself hurt!


----------



## Sereno

We are all a little different! You will learn to see other signals.

Thanks for keeping us informed. THIS is what I look for everyday.... all day.


----------



## Endiku

I just thought I'd organize a little picture chronology for you guys. I don't have time to write in dates, so I'll just say when the first was taken, and go from there. This is over a 14 week span, I believe.

December 29th, 2012. Very emanciated but also extremely bloated. Still battling ERV, and unable to stand by herself.









getting up and standing up completely by herself for the first time!








































































continued in next post


----------



## Endiku

Finally shedding: she looks thinner than the other pictures beginning now, but its really just because the hair isn't hiding her skeletal features any more.









The day of the accident: 













































shiny butt


----------



## Hunter65

Kudos to you Endiku. She is looking so much better! Looking at that ear just makes me cringe!


----------



## Endiku

It was pretty nasty, thats for sure. Now its just cute, if anything xD sad though, at the same time.

Its bothering me though, that it doesn't look like she's gained weight in a while. I know that shedding out has made her weight more visible, as has finally losing that big belly of hers, but it just seems like those ribs should be less visible by now. I think its all going in to beef up those hindquarters and neck first, though. She's literally got twice the butt as when she came to us, and her neck is finally starting to look decent, even though its ridiculously short xD She keeps growing instead of filling in those ribs though, which is making things interesting. Maybe I should up her grain or start giving her some rice bran? She's already on 24/7 grazing (though the grass is sparse and not very good here) and ad lib hay...


----------



## FaydesMom

Have you tried adding beet pulp shreds? I think a lot of the better feeds already have beet pulp in it, but adding additional has been the changing point in putting the weight on my fosters. They were getting so much hay they simply couldn't eat it all and were wasting it. They were gaining, but very, very slowly. I started mixing in soaked beet pulp shreds, wow, the weight started going on steadily. These are the ones I like Standlee Hay Premium Beet Pulp Shreds, 25 lb. - Tractor Supply Online Store 

I really wish I could show pictures of the progress these guys have made on it. Though, give me a couple weeks and I'll have photo evidence...if I remember to keep taking pictures of Bugs progress.


----------



## stevenson

you can also get beet pulp pellets in 40 lb bags , and they ,after being soaked, are even a bit finer than the shreds , so its easier chewing. 
I was looking at the fencing there, nice, but I did notice the field fence is wire. 
was she outside near that fence when her ear injury happened ? if she had been scratching her head on it, she could have possibly gotten hurt there. 
and yes the wire will slice through, I had one horse kick, got stuck, pulled his leg out before I could run over there, and it looked like someone skinned his leg. Glad to see the filly looking happy and she is a tad fatter, the fact that she is growing is Good good good !!


----------



## Endiku

Yep, she was in that exact field when she was injured. My first thought was that the fence was the culprit too, but I guess I kind of figured that if she had done it on the fence, there would have to be a spot that was broken for that to happen, or something poking out. That fence is brand new so its still stretched taunt and in great condition, but I guess she still could have done it somehow, considering what a clutz she is. There was no blood on the fence or near it, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything, I know. I kind of hope for the sake of all involved that it was just a coincidence that she sliced her ear and that warning showed up at the same time, but who knows?

I might just try the beet pulp. I get Standlee brand alfalfa pellets anyways, so picking up the shreds or pellets wouldn't be a big deal. I'm kind of worried about her choking though. She isn't a pig about her food and takes her time, but I'm not sure. How long does it typically have to soak? I only soak her alfalfa pellets for about ten minutes before I serve them to her.


----------



## FaydesMom

Endiku said:


> I might just try the beet pulp. I get Standlee brand alfalfa pellets anyways, so picking up the shreds or pellets wouldn't be a big deal. I'm kind of worried about her choking though. She isn't a pig about her food and takes her time, but I'm not sure. How long does it typically have to soak? I only soak her alfalfa pellets for about ten minutes before I serve them to her.


On the bag of shreds it says soak or not, either way. When I first started using it, I soaked religiously for a fear of choke. Then after playing with a goopy mess 3 or 4 times a day until I was plenty tired of it, I offered her a few bits of it dry to see if she liked it. She sounded like she was chewing a really crunchy cereal, and she seemed to enjoy it. I started adding the beet pulp dry into her ration and she is a happy camper.

I haven't soaked it for any of the fosters I have, nor for Bug either.


----------



## nvr2many

I always soak my pellets. When I let them out in the morning I add the water to the pellets in the morning and when I put them away I feed it to them. You can do it pretty quick if you use hot water but if it is from the hose, maybe 2-3 hrs?? Not quite sure.


----------



## Endiku

eesh, I think I'll try going with the flakes first then. I CAN soak a few hours in advance, but I'd have to keep it at my house and do it as soon as I came home from school, then transport it to the farm. I'm rarely out there more than an hour each day right now.

How much should I eventually be giving her? The weight tape says she's about 400 lbs right now, give or take a little. She's also eating 4 lbs Mare and Foal, unlimited costal hay, grass, 4 lbs (one flake's worth, supposively) alfalfa/timothy pellets, and 1/2 cup DuMor Ultrashine which has flax and rice bran in it, but definitely not enough rice bran to make her gain weight.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

You can soak the shreds with hot water just before leaving the house. By the time you get there they are soaked. Start with a handful, work your way up. I'd also switch to straight alfalfa pellets instead of the alfalfa/timothy. 
Don't forget, hun, changing hair, growing, and healing a wound all take energy. She's dealing with all three. Her little system is probably giving out calories to each body part, carefully counted, each morning......;-)


----------



## Tiamo

If you can get the beet pulp shreds 30 mins in cold water should be fine. 10 mins in hot water seems to get them fully soaked. Start with a (measuring) cup of soaked BP a day first and work your way up


----------



## nvr2many

Mine get 6 cups pellets before soaking but they are biggggg horses, 1500lbs.


----------



## Endiku

I was going to use straight alfalfa pellets originally, but our TSC doesn't carry Standlee alfalfa pellets for some odd reason. Only 60/40 alfalfa/timothy or alfalfa cubes. I think we do have stockmans choice alfalfa pellets, so I could switch to that, but I was trying to avoid it since Standlee is $12.99 and Stockmans Choice is $17.99. I'll probably just suck it up and buy Stockman, though. I don't want to feed cubes.

Doesn't using hot water in Beet Pulp cook it? And its an absolute no-go to not soak beet pulp pellets right?


----------



## xxdanioo

Endiku said:


> I was going to use straight alfalfa pellets originally, but our TSC doesn't carry Standlee alfalfa pellets for some odd reason. Only 60/40 alfalfa/timothy or alfalfa cubes. I think we do have stockmans choice alfalfa pellets, so I could switch to that, but I was trying to avoid it since Standlee is $12.99 and Stockmans Choice is $17.99. I'll probably just suck it up and buy Stockman, though. I don't want to feed cubes.
> 
> Doesn't using hot water in Beet Pulp cook it? And its an absolute no-go to not soak beet pulp pellets right?


I feel like I learned in my nutrition course it doesn't matter.. I am going to have to look at my material when I get home tonight. It was a myth that is would bloat the horse, but i don't think that is true.. I just recently started Walter on beet pulp, and me and my mom were talking about that this weekend.


----------



## FaydesMom

Endiku said:


> eesh, I think I'll try going with the flakes first then. I CAN soak a few hours in advance, but I'd have to keep it at my house and do it as soon as I came home from school, then transport it to the farm. I'm rarely out there more than an hour each day right now.
> 
> How much should I eventually be giving her? The weight tape says she's about 400 lbs right now, give or take a little. She's also eating 4 lbs Mare and Foal, unlimited costal hay, grass, 4 lbs (one flake's worth, supposively) alfalfa/timothy pellets, and 1/2 cup DuMor Ultrashine which has flax and rice bran in it, but definitely not enough rice bran to make her gain weight.


Check out this page: Beet Pulp: The Ultimate Fibre for Horses | Equinews gives great information on beet pulp. And if you go to their home page, they have all sorts of good info. And Equinews is part of Kentucky Equine Research, which is also an awesome site for equine info of all sorts.


----------



## Sereno

I've been out of horse since before many of you were born. I learned from my Grand parents... 1950's and 60's. Now I have horses in a 3rd world country and have worked VERY hard to learn. .... ..... I have NO idea what you are talking about!

But THANKS for making live on Google and teaching me.  Not that I have any choice of hey or much in feed.


----------



## aforred

FaydesMom said:


> Check out this page: Beet Pulp: The Ultimate Fibre for Horses | Equinews gives great information on beet pulp. And if you go to their home page, they have all sorts of good info. And Equinews is part of Kentucky Equine Research, which is also an awesome site for equine info of all sorts.


Thanks for those links, Faydes. I'm always looking for new sources of information.


----------



## Endiku

Thanks for the link Fayde! 

I'm not so much worried about bloat as I am about her choking. Like I said, she doesn't gobble all of her feed up like a pig like most of our horses do, but I'd still hate to cause her to choke on accident. We're trying to avoid the vet for a little while, considering how much we've seen him in the past few months xD

You're right though, Desert. I need to keep in mind that she's got a lot going on in that little body of hers. I feel like going 'STUFFTONSOFFOODINTHEBABY' but at the same time I don't want to overfeed her and cause additional problems 

I'm trying to figure out why a 25 lb bag of beet pulp shreds costs $3 more than a 40 lb bag of pellets too... hmm. I know I'm sounding stingy, so don't think I won't buy whatever she needs, just trying to figure out the difference. The only difference I saw what that the pellets have more sugar.I need to save as much as possible since Sour somehow managed to injure herself yesterday and I'm needing to pay vet bills on her too now. crazy girls...I think they're both secretly plotting trying to make me go broke!

ETA: Oh, and don't worry Sereno. I'm just a big worry wart about what I feed my horses since Sour has foundered before (not with me) and Kenzie is so malnourished. Your typical horse does fine on good hay and a ration balancer or suppliment. Thoroughbreds are notorious for being hard to keep weight on anyways, too- so poor Kenzie has a LOT going against her!


----------



## deserthorsewoman

aforred said:


> Thanks for those links, Faydes. I'm always looking for new sources of information.


Here we go, information:
Susan E. Garlinghouse, DVM horse management articles and lectures

Read FIRST"Beetpulp Safety Warning", then you can read on.........


----------



## Delfina

Endiku, the pellets are cheaper and all the horses at my barn greatly prefer them as they soak down way better. Cheaper too!

According to my Vet, a horse could eat a 6lb bucket of beet pulp with no ill effects. Umm.. ok!

I give the "big" horses a 3qt scoop (post-soaking) of beet pulp daily. Big horse = anything that doesn't qualify as a pony and my pony-sized Morgan as he likes to lose weight. 

The ponies I give roughly 1 1/2 qts (post-soaking). 

If you go the pellets route, in the morning, throw the pellets in a bucket of water and let them soak all day. They'll be perfect for an evening feed. For a morning feed just throw the pellets in water right after the night feed and let soak 'till morning. I soak them in the barn so I use a heated bucket in the Winter months to keep the slop from freezing.


----------



## FaydesMom

Endiku said:


> <snip> she doesn't gobble all of her feed up like a pig like most of our horses do, but I'd still hate to cause her to choke on accident. <snip>


 The chance of choking mostly occurs when very large portions of beet pulp are fed as a hay replacer. If she gets 3 meals a day, even after being worked up to the target amount, the amount added to her feed will only be a couple of cups or so at any one time. If she is not an aggressive eater, she will not choke on dry beet pulp fed in small quantities mixed with her normal ration of feeds and supplements. And Fayde LOVES the crunch, she looks like a kid with favorite cereal slowwlyy crunching it up. You can almost see the grin on her face. 





> The only difference I saw what that the pellets have more sugar.


I'm not sure where I saw it, but I think they add molasses back in to form the pellets, which is where the extra sugar comes from. And probably adds to the weight as well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

xxdanioo said:


> I feel like I learned in my nutrition course it doesn't matter.. I am going to have to look at my material when I get home tonight. It was a myth that is would bloat the horse, but i don't think that is true.. I just recently started Walter on beet pulp, and me and my mom were talking about that this weekend.


Yeah it doesn't matter but most prefer that it is soaked


----------



## NorthernMama

When I fed beet pulp pellets, I would prepare them the meal before and never had a problem. I think pellets are cheaper than shreds if I recall correctly.

If you keep the feed at the barn, you should be able to soak the beet pulp there too. I just had a container with a lid that I would put it in and when I came out for the next feeding, the pulp would be ready. Dump it in her feed bucket and make the new batch for next time.


----------



## Tiamo

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah it doesn't matter but most prefer that it is soaked


I would never ever feed the pellets dry. Even though they cost more I get the shreds because its easier for the other barn people to feed and if it does get fed dry theres not so much a risk to choke. 

I personally feed it wet to get more water into my old mans gut, I believe it has been found that dry beet pulp won't suck water out of the stomach/guts but I am a worry wart lol

Oh and Endiku a horse at a friends barn sliced his ear two thirds of the way through last night. He did it at the front of the ear and they found where he did it. The electric wire in the field had some hair stuck to it and a little puddle of blood under it. So Kenzie probably would have left the same sort of evidence if she had cut it on the fence.


----------



## Endiku

Thats what I thought, Tiamo. It seems with an injury as gory as hers, there should have been some proof of where she did it, yet all I found were a few spots in the middle of the field. Then again, the wound never did bleed all that much for some reason either. Were they able to stitch the gelding's ear? Poor guy. I'm sure Kenzie would send him her best wishes if she could!


By the way guys, I'm a little proud of myself. I called TSC to see if I could get them to special order the Standlee alfalfa pellets to my particular store, and they said that yes, they can, if I buy at least 10 bags. So I might just splurge and do that instead of only buying a months worth at a time, if I can find a way to store it all xD I only have so much space in my garage.


----------



## Tiamo

Yea there was very little blood from this guy too, just what they found by the fence and a few drops going away from the fence. Maybe theres no main blood vessels to the ear?


----------



## Endiku

I guess not! Thats a good thing, I suppose...less chances of fatality from blood loss or something.


----------



## Calisphere

I'm so sad to find out that things didn't work out for everybody.  I wish I could take her, but unless she can live on air and live in a bathroom, I don't see that as a possibility. I'd be another long-distance situation anyway.

Do you think your local news would be interested in doing a story? It could generate interest and perhaps give her a good home close by.


----------



## Endiku

Yeah, its a real bummer  unfortunately though, I can't contact the media per BO's (Kenzie's official owner now) request, because for whatever reason she highly dislikes media no matter what the reason, so my hands are tied there. Once Kenzie looks a little better though, I'm going to start posting some ads for her online (Dreamhorse?)

Do you guys think it would be better to advertise her with her whole story, or just as the basics of "severely malnourished, recovering, and ready for a new home"? I don't want anyone to NOT consider her because of her backround and 'baggage
but at the same time I don't want to be too vauge.


----------



## Elana

I really wish you could get some good photos of Kenzie standing for conformation shots. This would be with the camera holder standing opposite the horse's hip and the legs on the side toward the camera plumb and square.. legs away fron the camera with the front leg back a little (space to the knees) and the rear leg ahead a little (space to the hocks). Show the whole horse and be sure she is not on solid, level, footing. You may need three people... one to handle the horse, one to get the horse's attention so she is facing forward with ears up, and an person to take the photo(s).

A shot from the front with both legs square and a shot from the rear with the tail out of the way would be good too. 

If you do advertise her, these pictures will help a potential buyer/adopter. they would also help us here to see how she may shape up as an adult.

An example of the pose for a photo is here. Be sure to get decent light too though bright sunshine directly over head is not real desirable (a bright cloudy day is best).


----------



## cakemom

Honestly if the BO is running the show I wouldn't advertise her or anything I'd have her do it. Be careful from this point on what BOs intentions are for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trinity3205

Kenzie is growing which is why you arent seeing weight gain in the ribs. Its going to her body and bone. If you had a scale, you would see she is gaining.

Alfalfa is IMO the very best if you can get it. 10 lbs a day on top of free choice grass hay and feed. She has alot of ground to make up growth wise and she isnt going to fill out until she makes some of that up. Expect it to take a year or even two for her to look more "right" She may look ribbgy on and off through that time frame as well and that is ok. Fat isnt really what you need, just slow and steady growth as she makes up ground.


----------



## Endiku

You're very right Cakesmom. I won't be doing any advertizing unless she okays it of course...she may end up just keeping Kenzie herself...but I do want to give her the option of me continuing to help her as much as possible. I know what you mean though, and I'll be very careful not to overstep my boundaries or anything. The last thing I want is for her to be upset with me.

Elana- me too. At this point I don't have more than a point and shoot camera, and its usually just me working with her, but if we did advertise her I'll find someone with a nice camera, bathe her, and square her up for some good confo shots. I'm really interested in seeing how she eventually turns out, and how the malnourishment will affect her in the long run.

Trinity, right now alfalfa hay in my area is nearly impossible to get for some reason >.>. Thats why I've been feeding her pellets. Should I up those even more? She was on alfalfa hay for a while, but I just can't find any for a semi-decent price that isn't old or weedy right now! 

She definitely is growing though. I haven't measured her yet but my guess is that she's probably up to 13hh now, at least at the butt.


Actually, if BO does decide to keep Kenzie (which isn't what I'd prefer considering the farm situation, but what can I do?) I might ask her to consider full leasing her to me. That way I could possibly get her off the property, change farriers, etc. That way if I CANT afford her upkeep at some point, I can hopefully give her a heads up and it will sort of be no harm, no foul, but I'm not sure thats the best plan of action either. I'm really just not sure at this point what I should be doing xD


----------



## Celeste

If the BO is planning on keeping her, then she needs to be spending money on feeding her rather than expecting you to. I am afraid that she is taking advantage of you.


----------



## Endiku

She is, but like I said, I'm the one who offered to do it in the first place, and I was never asked to. I just couldn't sit by and watch her not get better while being fed Safe Choice and grass hay, when I have the means to help her.If she does keep her, I really would like to talk about me leasing her though, so that theres at least a reason I'm pouring money into her. Otherwise I'm happy to continue helping out with costs until we find her another horse.


----------



## FaydesMom

OK folks, I have only heard from 4 donors so far. Everybody else, would you please PM me and let me know what to do with your donations. I only have real names from PayPal, so I need everyone to PM me with your real name, the amount you sent and if you want a refund or if you want it to go on to Kenzie. That's the only way I can match donations with members names and issue refunds to those who would like their donation returned and get the remaining funds sent on to Endiku. 

And at some point _soon_, if there are donations nobody speaks up for, I'm going to need help from the community on deciding what to do with donations nobody gives me directions for disposal of. Either assume they are still meant for Kenzie and send it all on to Endiku, or assume they should be returned and send it all back. That is NOT a decision I want to make by myself...:hide:

Endiku, if you still have the list of folks who asked for the email, could you please PM it to me so I can poke everybody in the ribs individually as well as here? :lol:

Oh yeah, not to be nosey, but have you talked to your folks and the BO about buying Kenzie and rehoming her yourself? Kenzie still needs some assistance finding a real home, and I think you are the better person to be doing this for her than the BO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celeste

It seems like the donations could go to Endiku to buy Kenzie.


----------



## FaydesMom

Celeste said:


> It seems like the donations could go to Endiku to buy Kenzie.


That is one of the options possibly in the works!


----------



## Hunter65

Sorry Faydesmom just pm'd you


----------



## Endiku

I think I still have that list...let me try to find it 

As for asking about buying and rehoming Kenzie, I've sort of poked around at the idea with them but haven't say down and gone 'guys, I have a crazy plan' yet. I'm a little scared, I guess xD I'll do it in the next day or two though. My last final is on Tuesday and then I can start working on this issue more. I'm still not sure that I could pull off boarding her elsewhere though, with my limited income, which is what is keeping me from doing anything just yet. The last thing I want to do it put her in an even worse situation. If I DONT buy her though, she'll probably stay at BO's place, eventually end up back on just Safechoice and grass hay, and backtrack. I doubt she'd be messed with until she's old enough to be put into training either.


----------



## Endiku

I just went to TSC and came back with her Mare and Foal feed, a bunch of bags of pure alfalfa pellets (score for Endiku!!!) and a bag each of Beet Pulp pellets and shreds, to see which is more palatable to her...and to me. LOL. I tasted the Beet Pulp and let me assure you guys that it tastes aweful xD the pellets dry are impossible to chew, the shreds are more managable and break down easily. I feel pretty bad for wanting to feed these to her because of the taste, but DuMor tastes pretty good so I'll just mix it in with that.

Question for you guys, though. Having switched from 60/40 alfalfa timothy pellets to straight alfalfa, do I need to go back to only a handful of the pellets at a time and work my way up again, or is there a small enough difference that I can just decrease it by a little bit and work up to 4-5 lbs again? 

Also, I'm working up to 1 lb of beet pulps daily, right?

Oh, and I was actually going to buy Kenzie a rope halter today, but they were gigantic and only came in one size  so then I was going to get a yearling halter in turquoise for her, but those seemed awefully big too. I think I'm going to do what Fayde said and buy some polycord to make one myself. She's still sort of in between sizes of halter and making things hard xD


----------



## greentree

1 lb of beet pulp is not much. Be sure and wet it before you feed it, you don't have to let it soak. I mix my feed (by volume, not wt) !/2 beet pulp, 1/2 feed, in a big bucket, add water till it shows at the top, then portion it out. Not the clenest way to feed, but works for me. Right now, they are getting fat, so I am cutting back the feed, and adding a bit more BP. This really messes up the protien %, but they ALL feel so strong and look so healthy!

As long as she is getting the RDA of her feed to get the protien and minerals, add away on the BP. She WILL get fat!!

And, I would just sub the pellets, should be fine.

Nancy


----------



## Tiamo

I believe you can feed up to 5lbs beet pulp a day if not more. Always start small like your doing. You won't need to cut the alfalfa pellets down that much maybe half and work back up


----------



## Endiku

Ok, perfect. I wasn't sure about the beet pulp since the bag says 1-2 lbs, but I guess that was just for maitenence, not weight gain. I'm going to start her on the BP today, 1 cup, and increase that until she's eating 2-3 lbs a day along with the 5 lbs or so of alfalfa pellets, 4 lbs Mare and Foal, and 1/2 cup (thinking about upping that to 3/4 cup) DuMor Ultrashine. She'll still have ad lib Jiggs Costal hay as well.

I think I'm just going to soak the alfalfa pellets and beet pulp together and hope she likes it. Thankfully she's not picky whatsoever, but when I wet the Mare and Foal it literally turns to goop that not even _I_ want to handle, so thats going to be served dry with the alfalfa/beet pulp mush poured over it.


----------



## Sharpie

I've had to sort of wean my guy on to the beet pulp. He was NOT having it and normally he eats anything. Mixing it half and half by volume with his strategy got him to start eating it and now I just have to add a little bit (3/4c strategy in 2 quarts of soaked BP) for him to eat it enthusiastically. Don't be shocked if Kenzie needs a little convincing that BP is really food too- seems like a fair few horses need a push in the right direction.


----------



## Endiku

Haha, I think you can tell the future Sharpie! She wrinkled her nose and pushed the beet pulp out of her feed bucket when I tried to give it to her. I finally convinced her to put a few pieces in her mouth, but I don't think she likes how rubbery it is. She chewed twice and pushed it out with her tongue with the most aweful look on her face. Plan B...I think I'll try mixing it in completely with her feed today and hope she doesn't notice. It was just on top with the alfalfa pellets yesterday. I did get her to eat a few very small pieces dry, but I'm still not sure I want to try dry shreds. Some of those pieces are pretty big...

I'm going to have to soak those separately as well. Alfalfa pellets are goo if you soak them for more than 30 minutes ._.

Also...I was rationing out the bag of beet pulp shreds last night into baggies, and noticed something pretty gross in the bag. It was a small clump of silky black hair, still attached to what seems like dried skin. GROSS  I didn't see any more than that one clump, but is the bag safe to feed if it might have dead...something...in it? I have pictures but they're on my sisters camera at home. I'll have to ask if I can get them off this evening.

I also noticed what appears to be crushed corn in my mare and foal feed, even though mare and foal isn't supposed to have any corn in it ._. geeeez. Not sure what else I'd feed her though so I'll just hope its better than the Equine Junior that had whole pieces of corn and tons of molasses in it.

On a better note though, Kenzie, Sour, Corona (the ranch horse I'm assigned to ride. 8 year old gaited mare), one of my friends, and her ranch gelding JW are about to head out on a dinner trail ride together  We packed 'dinner' for the horses (their grain rations) that Sour is carrying for us, and a picnic for the two of us. It should be fun. I'm going to pony Sour because Corona doesn't do too well with young horses who are new to being ponied or who are nervous (she's very nervous herself) and my friend and her appy gelding, JW are going to pony Kenzie. I'm pretty excited and it will be a good experience for Kenzie, I think.


----------



## FaydesMom

Endiku said:


> <snip> I did get her to eat a few very small pieces dry, but I'm still not sure I want to try dry shreds. Some of those pieces are pretty big...


Personal experience, like I said, I was soaking them 4 times a day for 6 horses. I got tired of messing with all the goop. So then I just started mixing them in dry with their feed and supplements. Once I mixed in the feed, a multivitamin/mineral, a pro-biotic and a good squeeze of oil to stick it all together, I could hardly even tell the difference between the pulp shreds and the "textured" feed. 

I know, I know, I know, as soon as I post this, someone else will post an equally daunting story about how their horse almost died and they'll never feed beet pulp dry ever again. 

Sometimes you just have to give things a try to see what works for you. I started by adding just a handful dry mixed into the ration, and slowly added a bit more each feeding. I never heard a cough, much less anyone choking. I have been feeding it dry now for over 3 months on the 5 fosters I have. The quantities I mix in range from 1/4 pound per feeding, up to a full pound each feeding for a big SSH. I have been exceedingly happy to not have to soak beep pulp any more. :lol:



> Also...I was rationing out the bag of beet pulp shreds last night into baggies, and noticed something pretty gross in the bag. It was a small clump of silky black hair, still attached to what seems like dried skin. GROSS  I didn't see any more than that one clump, but is the bag safe to feed if it might have dead...something...in it? <snip>


I have found a couple hairy looking bits in mine too, but when I soaked one of them, it soaked up just like beet pulp and turned out to be a bit of root hairs gummed up with beet skin and molasses. I don't find them often, so I just ignore them now.


----------



## Endiku

Oh, ok. That would make sense. I didn't soak it to see, just wrinkled my nose and threw it out xD if I find another, I'll try soaking it. I hope you're right, because that's just disgusting. Not that we don't often end up eating bugs and stuff in our wheat products ourselves...rats or other varmints though? ick.

I might try doing the dry beet pulp shreds if I can't figure out how to get her to eat it when its rubbery. I was amazed how much they swell up with water though so I can see how some people would be wary, especially if they had a gobbler. If I do feed dry, I'll probably pick out the really big chunks just to err on the safe side.


----------



## Elana

Endiku said:


> Elana- me too. At this point I don't have more than a point and shoot camera, and its usually just me working with her, but if we did advertise her I'll find someone with a nice camera, bathe her, and square her up for some good confo shots. I'm really interested in seeing how she eventually turns out, and how the malnourishment will affect her in the long run.


It is not the quality of the camera that takes the good photo.. it is the quality of the set up and operator. 

I used to be a professional photographer. I could shoot a wedding with a point and shoot and the couple would still get great photos. 

Point and shoot works fine.. just need to get her set up right.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Endiku said:


> I might try doing the dry beet pulp shreds if I can't figure out how to get her to eat it when its rubbery. I was amazed how much they swell up with water though so I can see how some people would be wary, especially if they had a gobbler. If I do feed dry, I'll probably pick out the really big chunks just to err on the safe side.


:shock: Please do not feed beet pulp dry. It swells with moisture, and you do not want it doing so in your horse's gut. 
If the horse won't eat it properly soaked, find an alternative grain to feed.

ETA- shredded is different than pelleted, but I still wouldn't risk it myself. Eep.


----------



## Wallaby

Elana said:


> It is not the quality of the camera that takes the good photo.. it is the quality of the set up and operator.
> 
> I used to be a professional photographer. I could shoot a wedding with a point and shoot and the couple would still get great photos.
> 
> Point and shoot works fine.. just need to get her set up right.


I 100% agree with this. However, if she's still using the camera I sent her, "setting up" a shot is not an easy task.

That camera had some serious water damage to the screen, which rendered the screen totally useless (no viewfinder). The camera is fine internally but taking photos is a complete guess - you have no way to know what you've taken a picture of (was it what you wanted...or the ground?), before loading them on to your computer. :lol:

I'd say that she's really improving with her guesses, as of late!  Goooo Endiku!


----------



## Endiku

LOL, Well Elana, I won't blame my camera then...I'll blame myself xD I'm terrible at taking photos, and I'm not all that great at getting a horse to set up properly either (I usually end up asking them to put the wrong foot forwards or something and confusing them...oops) so it probably IS all user error. I really will try to get some decent photos soon though, if I can find someone else who is better and photo taking that I am, and who can work a camera. 

Yep, I'm still using that Mr. Moody camera, Wallaby! xD My first photos with that thing were aweful, but I think I'm finally getting the hang of it...ish. And you were right about it almost being like my birthday every time I upload photos...I never know what I'm going to get! LOL. It doesnt help that Kenzie thinks that the only photos I want of her are of her nose sniffing the camera. haha.

Maybe I'll practice with Sour today. She sets up pretty nicely so I can work on my photo taking skills with her, then try it with Kenzie and a friend or two on Saturday when I have more help. 

Everyone be thankful to Wallaby for being generous enough to send me her old camera though. Without it I'd still be camera-less, because thats the last thing I need to be spending money on right now!

As for the beet pulp, don't worry. I'm not feeling pellets dry whatsoever, I just gave her a few pieces (hand picked out) of the smallest streds to see if she'd take it that way. She did, but now I'm just trying to figure out how to get them down her throat when they're all rubbery and soaked. I totally understand not wanting her to choak, which is why I'm doing all that I possibly can to get her to eat these after 7 hours of soaking. Yesterday I got her to eat about two cups worth, but she turned her nose up at the rest and just picked her grain out. *sigh* I'll eventually win her over! xD

Also guys, I've been doing a TON of thinging, plotting, scheming, begging, you name it...and I just really can not figure out a way that buying Kenzie myself would work, even temporarily. I've visited 8 different stables in my area to tour, ask about care, and discuss working off part of my board, but I've been shot down by all but one. The one that WAS willing to take me as a part time hire in exchange for $100 off of board (so $175 per month) was 35 minutes away from me and I had a weird feeling about it. The place looked too much like our current farm. The man who owned it was nice, and the horses were decent looking, but they only got turned out an hour a day in a small pasture with a bunch of other horses, and the fence was HT wire with a strip of electric wire on top with flags. Not good enough for me. Maybe I'm being picky considering what I'm wanting to pay, but I just can't justify buying her and cramming her into a 12 x 12 (paneled) stall all day with little to no turn out, when she has 24/7 turn out where she is, and I really can't afford the TIME or the gas to drive 35 minutes twice a day.


I talked to my parents about it also, and while they did not tell me no, they were not pleased by the idea of me using my entire pay check and picking up another job when I'm supposed to be using this summer to buy myself a car or save for college, and apply for scholarships. 


So, unfortunately, I really don't think its something I can do, realistically. Things would have to work out too perfectly, and as you all know...that rarely happens, especially with yearlings. I'd have very little 'extra' money for emergencies (I normally have $500 set aside for Sour, but theres no way I can double that and pay board/feed/farrier care) too. 

The only way I could buy her is if I boarded her where she already is, which wouldn't be getting her out of the situation. It would, however, make her 'mine' so I could sell her to whomever I pleased, which is the plus side. I'd also have control over her farrier care, which I really don't right now.
Sorry for the novel guys, just thought I'd update you on 'whats up.' Feel free to make suggestions. I really do want things to work out, but I have to be realistic too.


----------



## FaydesMom

JustDressageIt said:


> :shock: Please do not feed beet pulp dry.* It swells with moisture, and you do not want it doing so in your horse's gut. *
> If the horse won't eat it properly soaked, find an alternative grain to feed.
> 
> ETA- shredded is different than pelleted, but I still wouldn't risk it myself. Eep.



This is false, it states RIGHT ON THE BAG that you can feed it dry or wet. Use your head and you will be fine. Smaller quantities fed with the normal ration is SAFE. The problems come up with _choke_ when fed in large quantities to horses that bolt their food. 

There is NOTHING to support that it swells in the gut, except scaremongering people with stories full of hyperbole. The acid in the stomach and gut is already breaking down the beet pulp as soon as it is ingested...


----------



## FaydesMom

*Kenzie's Fund info*

UPDATE: This is how it stands with sorting out the donations so far:

Of the 15 folks who have donated, I have heard from all but 2 people. 10 have said send it on to Endiku, 2 have requested and been issued a refund, one is still under consideration, and 2 names are unknown and I have had no luck figuring out who they are on HF.

For the 2 unknown donors, I believe I am going to issue them refunds. If they would like to again donate, they can get in touch with Endiku. 

Thank you all so much for your kind gifts and words through all of this.

~Kat


----------



## Roadyy

When ever I finally get a chance to take a vacation and visit our son in Chicago then drop down to Louisville,Ky to visit my sister's new place we will have to make a trip over to your neck of the woods to buy you and yours dinner. I think we would really enjoying conversing with y'all.


----------



## FaydesMom

That would be a wonderful treat! I'm more the "short, sweet and to the point" type conversationalist, but my hubby is one of those "never met a stranger" types that loves to swap stories, so he is always happy to meet folks to yammer with. I'm pretty sure I bore him to tears... :rofl: 




Roadyy said:


> When ever I finally get a chance to take a vacation and visit our son in Chicago then drop down to Louisville,Ky to visit my sister's new place we will have to make a trip over to your neck of the woods to buy you and yours dinner. I think we would really enjoying conversing with y'all.


----------



## Sereno

FaydesMom said:


> UPDATE: This is how it stands with sorting out the donations so far:
> 
> Of the 15 folks who have donated, I have heard from all but 2 people. 10 have said send it on to Endiku, 2 have requested and been issued a refund, one is still under consideration, and 2 names are unknown and I have had no luck figuring out who they are on HF.
> 
> For the 2 unknown donors, I believe I am going to issue them refunds. If they would like to again donate, they can get in touch with Endiku.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind gifts and words through all of this.
> 
> ~Kat


I hope that I'm not one that is giving you problems? I sent AFTER things fell apart with a note... 

At this point if people have not responded then push that money to Endiku ASAP.

Still watching and reading. Still hoping. Still have so much respect for you and Endiku.


----------



## Endiku

What do you all think about using a bit of the donations towards a chiropractor visit for Kenzie? I'd have to okay it with BO and its not something I could normally pay for...or that she WOULD pay for (she believes chiros are for people, and money shouldn't be wasted like that on animals. In her words, if she can live with a crick in her back, a horse can live with a crick in its 'whatever' too. xD) and I'm having a sneaking suspicion that Miss Kenzie's hips are bothering her. She isn't lame by any means, but she does walk very 'short' in the back and always feels really tight back there to me. My guess it that having bad feet for so long probably threw her off.

Its completely fine if y'all just want me to use the money on feed or vet bills, but I figured I'd mention it. I already paid for her teeth to be floated, so thats a nonissue now, thankfully. I believe it costs $75 for the initial treatment from a non-vet, but I'd be more comfortable hiring a vet to do it, and the closest one to us costs $90 if we bring her to him, or $100 + mileage to come here. I'd hopefully be able to trailer her up there though, so I don't think we'd have to pay the mileage fee.


----------



## Kayella

If you end up taking her to the chiro, let me know when. Our truck is back in commission(though we have to get tags for it) so we may be able to haul you there.  What chiropractor were you looking at? I was looking at one a few months ago for a previous horse I had and the closest one I could find was in downtown Houston. Driving a trailer through downtown? I DON'T THINK SO. :shock:


----------



## Endiku

You're awesome, Kayella! I might just have to take you up on that if no one else is wanting to take their horse to the chiro at our farm too.

The one I was just briefly looking at and called for a cost-check, was Dr. Jackie Doval. She's certified under AVCA. She's on westheimer, I think?

Oh, goodness. Driving downtown PERIOD is aweful. SO many one way streets and pedestrians... *shudder*


----------



## Sereno

Endiku said:


> What do you all think about using a bit of the donations towards a chiropractor visit for Kenzie? I'd have to okay it with BO and its not something I could normally pay for...or that she WOULD pay for (she believes chiros are for people, and money shouldn't be wasted like that on animals. In her words, if she can live with a crick in her back, a horse can live with a crick in its 'whatever' too. xD) and I'm having a sneaking suspicion that Miss Kenzie's hips are bothering her. She isn't lame by any means, but she does walk very 'short' in the back and always feels really tight back there to me. My guess it that having bad feet for so long probably threw her off.
> 
> Its completely fine if y'all just want me to use the money on feed or vet bills, but I figured I'd mention it. I already paid for her teeth to be floated, so thats a nonissue now, thankfully. I believe it costs $75 for the initial treatment from a non-vet, but I'd be more comfortable hiring a vet to do it, and the closest one to us costs $90 if we bring her to him, or $100 + mileage to come here. I'd hopefully be able to trailer her up there though, so I don't think we'd have to pay the mileage fee.


As I just posted above. My donation to be sent to you TO DO WHAT YOU THINK IS BEST. But... don't go nuts. OK. You have a good head and Know what needs to be done AND to prioritize that list and try to save some.

Faydes? I have not looked for some time. Can you post in your area the final amount. I hope that YOUR place is coming along and that you are feeling better about it.


----------



## Endiku

Haha, don't worry. I don't plan on going out to buy her personalized pink 'clothes' or a ton of treats. The money will be used strictly for rehabbing Kenzie and for feed. Any halters, blankets, new feed tubs, fly masks...whatever, will be bought by BO or my own personal spending. I thank you for trusting me, and I am taking all of this very seriously


----------



## cpr saves

Chiro sounds like a good idea. I'm sure after all her stress, there is a lot of tension holding things out of alignment, which could cause more pain, stress and . . . .

It's likely to require a follow-up treatment to make sure things are staying where they are supposed to. Muscle memory tends to want to pull it back to where it was. 

She will very likely get a lot of good relief. I can just hear her: "Ahhhhhhh"


----------



## Oldhorselady

Horse Feeding Myths and Misconceptions - Southern States


----------



## Roadyy

FaydesMom said:


> That would be a wonderful treat! I'm more the "short, sweet and to the point" type conversationalist, but my hubby is one of those "never met a stranger" types that loves to swap stories, so he is always happy to meet folks to yammer with. I'm pretty sure I bore him to tears... :rofl:


Me and DW are talkers too. She more than me to the point I have to tell her to hush so they can leave after being 2 hours late now. lol

I will get in touch when the time comes...:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Endiku, I think we all trust you to do the right thing with the funds else we would not have been happy to have them forwarded to you for Kenzie. You go girl!!!


----------



## greentree

Oldhorselady said:


> Horse Feeding Myths and Misconceptions - Southern States


Martin seems to contradict himself when talking about beet pulp choking.....

My personal experience YMMV, 

I have fed beet pulp for years to increase the amount water consumed by endurance horses in SE Texas, and increase the fiber in the hindgut. I bought the Purina beetpulp based feed when it first came out as a sub for whatever the feedstore was out of. Fed a bit of it to my 24 yo TB, and she choked on it. Described this episode to my friend the next day. She had just picked up a horse I sold who was going to be boarded at her barn. (Her trainer was feeding custom mixed feed that had dry beet pulp in it, and she was buying it, too). NEXT DAY she calls to tell me about this mare choking, and she would not have known what was happening if I had not told her my story. She did not change feed, though, so when it happened again, I rescinded the sale and picked up the horse. (I sold her on on payments)

No need to SOAK it, just add the water right before you feed, that way everything doesn't turn to mush. 

Nancy


----------



## PaintGirl7

oh Lord.... Im so sorry that happened to Kenzie! That's horrible. how is she doing now?


----------



## apachiedragon

I soak my beet pulp but not for long. I measure it out first, toss it into a bucket and add some water and let it sit while I am measuring out the feed for everyone, so it sits about 5-10 min. Just long enough to suck up some moisture, thats all it really needs. 

I would think it would be kind of like that stupid "cinnamon challenge" that was going around on youtube a while back. People would swallow a spoonful of cinnamon and it would dry out their mouth, stick, and then when they went to cough, they would choke on it. So I was thinking, as quickly as beet pulp absorbs water, it is very possible that it could dry the mouth and throat out as soon as it's swallowed, causing coughing, maybe inhalation, and possible choke. Wouldn't happen to every horse, but could easily happen to some, so adding water is a good idea.


----------



## Kayella

I also never soaked my beet pulp for hours. I dumped it, added enough water to top it about half an inch, then went and brushed the horses or something for 15-20 minutes. By then, it had completely soaked up the water to where I could not pour any water out. So at that point I'd add any other feeds on top and then just dump it into their buckets.


----------



## xxdanioo

We don't soak for hours either. We add hot water to each pail sometime in the afternoon, dump in their buckets right before they're brought in for the night.


----------



## Critter sitter

I have a question I know she is a young horse But I am curious what is wrong with SafeChoice and Grass hay?? 
I feed both my Geldings this with Msm at night feeding and a touch of paprika
that is all and they are both Fat and Very healthy.
I am not knocking you just asking whats wrong with it in your eyes


I do not feed alalfa as I think it is too rich and makes a horse hot


----------



## Kayella

While Safechoice and grass hay may be good for two grown horses that have gotten proper nutrition all their life, it's not a good choice for a growing underweight filly whose been malnourished her entire life. It's like playing catch up with her, which is why she needs a different diet. 

ETA: Alfalfa is also a good source of protein and calcium, which is also good for a growing horse. Though it should always be used in moderation, because too much of either can have negative effects.


----------



## nvr2many

xxdanioo said:


> We don't soak for hours either. We add hot water to each pail sometime in the afternoon, dump in their buckets right before they're brought in for the night.


Wouldn't that be "hours" ...:hide: :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Kayella said:


> While Safechoice and grass hay may be good for two grown horses that have gotten proper nutrition all their life, it's not a good choice for a growing underweight filly whose been malnourished her entire life. It's like playing catch up with her, which is why she needs a different diet.
> 
> ETA: Alfalfa is also a good source of protein and calcium, which is also good for a growing horse. Though it should always be used in moderation, because too much of either can have negative effects.


Ok thats what I thought but wanted to make sure...


----------



## xxdanioo

nvr2many said:


> Wouldn't that be "hours" ...:hide: :lol:


haha well ya. a couple hours max.. not like all day or over night is what I was meaning to say! :lol:


----------



## Trinity3205

I recommend making sure that her back toes have been brought well back before doing the chiro. If they are not fixed first, she will become sore again. Actually, massage would probably be even better. Its likely sore muscles from long back toes. Almost certainly is.


----------



## MsLady

This is such a sad story and I'm sure it will have a happy ending. I'm new to this forum and I read most of Kenzie's story, but I didn't see where she is located now and how old she is. Please forgive me, I'm sure it's somewhere in these 72 pages but honestly I only read the last 20.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

I think she is about 14 months old, and she is in TX. A rescue has been involved and also the barn owner is now owner of record and has the last word on what happens to Kenzie. Is that right endiku?


----------



## Endiku

approximately a brand new 19 months old, if my calculations are correct. They could be off, as I don't believe that we know her official birth date.

She came to us first in November 2011, at approximately (vets guess) 2-3 weeks old, meaning she was likely born in the middle of October. Mid October 2011 - Mid October 2012 would make her one year old. She has been with us since late December 2012, just before Christmas, making her approximately 14 months old. It is now mid- May making her, I think...a new 19 month old. Feel free to correct my math if its wrong guys xD time succession is something I have a hard time with. All of the rest of CaCowgirl's information is correct  Good job!

Miss Kenzie unfortunately looks more like a 9 or 10 month old though, if even that. She looked like a weanling when we brought her here, from lack of food and sickness, but she's making slow and steady progress. She's endured a LOT of hardship, so its natural for her to be improving slowly. I just have to keep reminding myself that. As long as she isn't backtracking, I am happy.

Critter Sitter, Kayella was correct. SafeChoice is a perfectly reasonable grain choice for a moderately worked, healthy horse, and grass hay is actually prefered if your horse can stay at a good weight on it. Heck, with the exception of an older (18) TB mare that BO has who is just a bit ribby at times, all of her horses are very healthy and do well on their diet. Some horses, however, have special metabolic needs, such as Kenzie. The vet explained it to me as the fact that because she was starved and stunted for so long, she is now having to work double time to not only heal her organs that had literally begun to fail (anyone remember the black, hard stool at the beginning? That was a sign that her body was failing, supposively, and that she was very near death), but also to heal her shoulder injuries, deal with thrush in all four feet, AND make up the normal growth of a weanling AND a yearling at the same time, because she hadn't gotten to do that before. Remember, at her other home she was being fed all stock feed if anything, which is even worse than sweet feed, and she was wallowing in her own manure and mud. No clean water, no company. 

Once Kenzie is done catching up, and is at a decent weight and is able to HOLD that weight, I might take out some of the alfalfa pellets or switch her to a more basic diet. For now though, she needs the extra vitamins, calories (she's getting almost double what Peppin, her older half brother eats) and protein to build her body  The alfalfa and feeds she is getting are being closely monitored and I chose feeds with the lowest sugar I could find, including the beet pulp. So far I have not noticed her act 'hot' at all, much unlike my mini mare when SHE is on grain. She's wary and untrusting, yes, but has never tried to bolt while on the leadline with me, or push me around. And she really doesn't ever do much more than a single canter lap or so occasionally in the pasture. I think she's still too sore and too busy using all of her food for more important processes to waste it by goofing off.

Celeste- very good point! I'll look to see what we have available around her by way of an equine massage therapist, and I'm planning to have her hauled back up for another trim from the really good farrier in the next few weeks as well. Hopefully I can get her feeling good again, and wanting to run and play!


----------



## Endiku

Picture update for you all! 

Sorry they're darkish.




























'...you contaminated my breakfast with that soggy stuff again, didn't you?'









'dare I try this stuff?'









'You're lying. I do not have food on my lips!'









baby butt!









lately she's been leaving this much feed in her bucket. I feed her 2 lbs of grain, 2 1/2 lbs of alfalfa pellets, and 1/2 cup of DuMor Ultrashine, and now I'm upping her beet pulp. Does the fact that this much is left mean I'm giving her too much food? Since its summer I'm able to start giving her 3 meals a day instead of two, so I can give less each time. Do you guys think that would help?









She also takes SO LONG to eat xD it took her 45 minutes to eat that amount, because she kept doing her circling thing and 'visiting' with me, which was sweet, but I was like 'GOSHDARNITGIRL. Finish your food!'

I'm excited though. I decided to try introducing (or more like re-introducing) Kenzie and one of the other mares we kept as a lesson horse from their original home, and they actually got along really well! They just grazed together like old pals, and Kenzie kept calling after Bree when I brought her back out of the pasture (I dont want to keep them together unsupervised yet) which I guess means she remembers or likes her? Its funny because they look a LOT like each other. I'm actually curious whether they're related at all or not. Same general conformation, same color, and both have a big white star on their forehead xD Since they came from the same lady, its possible!


----------



## Endiku

Oh my goodness, I forgot the best news I've ever heard.

We FINALLY have fuctioning security cameras!!!! Its such a relief to me, and makes me feel a little bit better about Kenzie still being here.


----------



## CatrinaB87

I just saw this, what a sick and terrible thing to do to an innocent animal. How long has it been now since the attack?


----------



## Endiku

hmm... a little more than 6 weeks I think? Her ear is 100% healed, no flesh showing anymore. We never had any infection miraculously, and while it did swell and look very nasty for a while, it really has done MUCH better than I expected. I was expecting to lose it. It healed a little 'tight' because of the way it was cut and because it wasn't stitched, so some of it's mobility is compromised, but she can still move it quite a bit and can obviously hear out of it, which is what matters most!


----------



## aforred

Feeding three times a day will really help.


----------



## Endiku

oops, for clarification I feed the above amounts twice a day. 

I'll do the three-times a day feeding this summer. 7 am when I get there, 1 pm when I get a break, and 7 pm when I leave  if I'm not there on a day for whatever reason, there should be someone else that is who won't mind feeding her for me, so it should be consistent. Will it hurt her if there is the occasional day when we still have to do a 2 time feeding, or is that an absolute no no?

I won't be able to do that after summer ends since I have school (senior year!!!!) but hopefully it will help for a while. She's starting to get used to the soaked beet pulp too, and is doing better with me just soaking it for 45 minutes to an hour before I feed her. Less rubbery I guess, but saturated enough to be safe (or at least I hope so!)


----------



## Trinity3205

End: Id try to split that daily amount into 3 feeds. 5 lbs is too much for a small baby all at once. That is the max amount youd feed an adult horse in one sitting. Id feed her no more than 3ish lbs at a time


----------



## verona1016

apachiedragon said:


> I soak my beet pulp but not for long. I measure it out first, toss it into a bucket and add some water and let it sit while I am measuring out the feed for everyone, so it sits about 5-10 min. Just long enough to suck up some moisture, thats all it really needs.
> 
> I would think it would be kind of like that stupid "cinnamon challenge" that was going around on youtube a while back. People would swallow a spoonful of cinnamon and it would dry out their mouth, stick, and then when they went to cough, they would choke on it. So I was thinking, as quickly as beet pulp absorbs water, it is very possible that it could dry the mouth and throat out as soon as it's swallowed, causing coughing, maybe inhalation, and possible choke. Wouldn't happen to every horse, but could easily happen to some, so adding water is a good idea.


It's a bit different for horses as they can't breathe through their mouths. "Choke" is a bit of a misnomer, as it's food caught in the esophagus, not in the windpipe.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She's gaining slowly!!! If by the time I get back to the States, get settled with a job, and she still needs help, I'd be willing to rehab her. I'll be in Louisiana, Endiku, by December or soon thereafter


----------



## Endiku

Do alfalfa pellets count as 'grain' Trinity? She's getting 2 1/2 lbs of the pellets plus 2 lbs of actual grain each feeding, so that does add up to 4 1/2 lbs at a time plus the beet pulp (we're up to a pint, soaked right now). All together every day she's getting about 9 1/2 lbs in 'feed' (feed being a broad term, 4 lbs of grain, 5 lbs alfalfa pellets, 1/2 lb of beet pulp).

When I start transitioning to 3 time a day feedings, I think I'll split it like this:

morning:
1 1/2 lb Nutrena Mare and Foal
1 lb beet pulp, soaked
2 lb alfalfa pellets

1 pm:
1 1/2 lb Nutrena Mare and Foal
2 lb alfalfa pellets
3/4 cup DuMor UltraShine

evening:
1 lb Nutrena Mare and Foal
2 lb alfalfa pellets
1 lb beet pulp, soaked


no beet pulp at 1 because before that I'll be busy teaching lessons to camp kids, and won't have time to measure it out and soak it. So that will just be in 2 feedings. 


Also, do you measure beet pulp weight when it is dry or wet? I'm so confused xD


oooh, Louisiana is so do-able Sky  only a few hours over, depending on where in the state you'd be. Hopefully by then I'll have convinced BO to try finding her a home again and she'll be placed, but at this rate...who knows?

IF none of that works out whatsoever though, I have a job lined up beginning in late winter/early spring once I turn 18 (for legality purposes) to be a nearly full time chauffer/nanny/caretaker for a lady with 2 severely disabled kids and 2 toddlers. I plan to have most of my school done by then so it would be a very optimal job...and pay $15 per hour, 25-30 hours a week, doing what I love best (working with disabled kids) which means I'd have more money to potentially look at buying and boarding Kenzie at that point until I could rehome her. That would be only if everything else failed and BO would only sell to me, and Kenzie would be an early two year old at that point and almost (maybe) ready for light training in the next half year or so, which might help with rehoming her. 

It wouldn't be permanent since I'll need to start paying college tuition later that year, but maybe it would work.


----------



## aforred

You weigh the beet pulp dry.


----------



## Endiku

Just thought I'd pop in with a small update for you guys. I think I'll soon be moving back to my journal for her weekly updates though, just because her ear is now 100% healed in terms of being open, and the updates will be more about training her, 'adventures' we take, trying to get BO to keep looking for a home, and my own 'WHATDOIDO?!?!?!' moments xD 


Kenzie is doing great though. I finally seem to have convinced her that wet beet pulp shreds aren't all that bad, and she's eating a poud right now, slowly increasing. As of tomorrow I'll be moving to a 3-time-a-day feeding regiment too. We've been doing some light ground work, mostly working towards her being comfortable with me messing with her face and legs, her two biggest issues right now. The legs are good, she isn't particularely fond of me picking them or anything, but she tolerates it. With the face though, she's still petrified of me trying to touch that ear. I've gotten to the point of being able to stroke her good ear and she's fine with that side of her face, but any sudden movement on the other side, or me trying to tough past where her bridle path would be or past her cheek and she'll jerk backwards. We're slowly overcoming this though, and making progress. Just a lot of repetitiveness and quick pressure release on my part. I dealt with this problem with Sour about a year ago, so I'm not compeltely lost on what to do, but its definitely a little different trying to desensatize a 12.3hh+ filly versus a 34" tall mini XD. I'm also trying to get her used to wearing a fly mask just because the flies are pretty bad this time of year and they tend to bother the horse's eyes, so thats a work in progress also.

She's pretty much perfected leading on a loose line though, and is ponying fairly well too. We're working on 'woah' with my voice, and backing up, and I'm discovering that she really does want to please. She's just so darned WORRIED looking all of the time. It makes me feel aweful!


----------



## soenjer55

Endiku, your signature always throws me a bit... For some reason I always read it as "Try not, gain _weight_".... every friggin time.
Anyway, sounds like Kenzie is doing great, that's so good to hear! I feel like she should be HF's mascot, everyone on here loves her so much. I know I'd vote for her, haha.


----------



## Endiku

LOL. Well I guess that one could be true too....  

I guess its kind of like me and having always read TinyLiny's name as TinyLily, or seeing Cacowgirl's name and for some reason always seeing 'cacao girl' no matter how many times I go 'NO. Its COW. COW COW COW.' 

Confessions! LOL

Also, my appologies for all of those typos in my other post guys. I forgot to proof read. Heh...


----------



## Hunter65

Endiku again you never cease to amaze me. Your parents must be so proud. Not too many people your age will be around disabled kids much less work with them. Kudos to you. I second the motion to have Kenzie be the forum mascot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Oh but they're such amazing kids! Being out at the farm with them is probably my favorite thing to do, even if I do get tired at times. The looks on their faces when they finally accomplish something is so priceless. One of the little girls in particular what completely wheelchair bound, always cried when you asked her to do something, and couldn't move her legs enough to sit astride a horse comfortably. So a massage therapist started coming out and she and I teamed up to help this little girl out. She had to be manually held on by four people (she's a 'big' little girl if you catch my drift, and had back/leg/core strength). Its been about a year and a half since I first started working with her and she only has one side walker now, and she can hold herself in the saddle, fix herself when she starts leaning to her dominant side, and even sit for a short period without holding herself on with her arms. She's also walking with a walker. Even more amazing though, is that when she first started coming out, I didn't think she could talk. She has a paralyzed vocal cord, and her dad speaks very broken english. But I always try to make a point to engage the kids anyways, in hopes that at some point they'll be able to link 'their' world to mine...or vice versa, and that they will understand me.

So one day I was just walking along with her, telling her some funny stories about her favorite donkey on our property, the infamous Pedro who 'honks' at anyone who passes, but seems to really like her. I was mimicking him and she was laughing, when she pointed at his pen to show me the two new ponies we had. I explained to her that some girl in college had donated them to us, but they didn't have names, and asked her if she had any good ideas. I didn't expect an answer obviously, and kept walking when I heard this very gruff, but at the same time, clear "Name them Kung Fu and Magic." I seriously just about started bawling! It had already been 8 months since I had started working with her and I'd NEVER been able to bridge that gap of language with her, but all of a sudden she opened up and gave me two (very cute) names! O_O We ofcourse HAD to name them that, and to this day Kung Fu and Magic follow us in their pen when we walk past them, having no idea that they played a huge part in our progress. The little girl now speaks to me enthusastically every week although apparently I'm the only one (besides her dad) who understands what she's saying, and she's SO neat! She loves anything to do with the army (which is awesome considering that my parents were in the army and I was an army brat...lol) so we relate any of her harder exercises to boot camp, and she loves it. We're always saying 'no pain no gain!' and she carries a nerf sword with her wherever she goes. Cutest thing ever.


LOL, sorry. Got a little carried away. I have a billion stories about 'my' kids at the farm that I annoy people with. I really do love working with them. I guess thats one of the reasons I'm so reculent to leave the farm. If I did that, I'd loose the kids. And honestly...I've become such a big part of the therapy program (I practically run it myself) that I really don't know what would become of it without me. I'm sure it would be fine, but that back part of my mind just can't convince itself that it would be ok for me to leave.


Oh life choices, how you irk me...xD



haha, Kenzie as the forum mascot would be adorable!

Do you guys think it would be ok to add her to my virtual barn, even if she's not necessarily mine? Or is that against a forum code or something?


----------



## Celeste

Please add her to your barn!

The story about the little girl is amazing. You have made such a difference in her life. Have you thought about going into special education as a career?


----------



## soenjer55

I don't know about everyone else, but stories like that never annoy me. It seems you work magic with people as well as animals...


----------



## Endiku

Celeste, I'm actually very strongly considering Occupational Therapy, specializing in work with disabled children. It would definitely be a job that I would enjoy. I have no idea what route I'd take to become one, but I've been doing some research to find education costs, requirements, etc. I think I have good enough grades to get into school to become one, although it would mean a lot of work (I think you need your Masters?) which is good. There is a school a few hours from me called Texas Women's University that offers a good, fairly priced OT program that I'm looking into, actually.

Soenjer- I probably just tell my stories to the wrong people then xD and I have so many of them, I guess it can get a little tiring (especially to my family) after a while. The kids and horses are a giant part of my life though, so its hard for me to refrain from mentioning them constantly. haha. They make me really thankful for what I do have, even though I don't have the greatest health and I do have a few mental challenges. I honestly think they help me more than I help them, and they don't even know it!


----------



## verona1016

I don't know what your grades look like, but I know a lot of schools have scholarships for students who are as heavily involved in service work as you are (where I went to school they have a full tuition scholarship plus stipend!). I wouldn't discount a school you're interested in just because of cost


----------



## Cacowgirl

I used to drive kids to a special school for severly disabled children-it was amazing what they did there-some kids graduated out of wheel chairs & walkers,although others really could not do much at all,but it gave the parents/families a break. I could see you doing something like this.


----------



## Endiku

My grades are so-so. They were very good until this year, and I was holding a 3.82 GPA, but I made a pretty nasty grade in Algebra II this year (low B, haven't received exact grade yet) which I'm sure has brought it down significantly. I only made an 86 in Chemistry but its AP, so I'm not sure if that's graded differently or not? All of my other classes I got high A's in though, so hopefully I still have above a 3.5... I'm a bit worried though.

Verona, schools as in community colleges/Universities, or public schools? Unfortunately since I'm homeschooled I don't have the option of any public school scholarships, but I plan to apply for as many grants and scholarships as possible that I qualify for. I'm having a hard time figuring out where to find those scholarships though, since I don't have a counselor or anything like many of my public schooled friends do. I'm sure I'll figure it out though xD I have 1300+ hours of Community Service already, more than that if you count my 7th and 8th grade years, so hopefully that will count for something!

I'm pretty clueless when it comes to understanding how colleges, scholarships, federal aid, etc., work though, so I have a LOT of work to do this summer in educating myself on all of that xD


----------



## aforred

Scholarships can come from a variety of sources, from local clubs to major universities. If you're a member of any horse-related organizations, they often have scholarships available. 

I think the best thing to do is determine what you want to study, and then search for scholarships devoted to that. There are a lot of scholarships available for fields that are in high demand. But if you know what you want to do, you can look at organizations, and in some cases companies, that do that for scholarship opportunities.

I'll see if I can locate some good sources for you.


----------



## Endiku

Thanks Aforred! I guess I should be looking at some of the bigger hospitals/clinics to see if they have any sort of scholarships available to people going into the health field. 

I wish I'd been part of 4-H or something so I'd be eligible for those scholarship opportunities, but unfortunately I'm not. I was part of AQHA for a while, but didn't renew my membership this year because I didn't have the money at the time, so that's out too.


----------



## Celeste

I think that the first thing that you should do is to approach your college about scholarships. They should have financial aid counselors on staff working full time to help students. You will also have to fill out a FASFA form. Don't pay somebody to help you fill it out. The financial aid people should be able to do that. This is free. You may qualify for Pell depending on your parent's income.


----------



## Rhen

Any new pics of Kenzie??? *HINT HINT*


----------



## Endiku

XD Not yet, Rhen! I won't be out at the farm today due to us being closed for the weekend and me visiting my grandparents (BO is feeding for me, very kind of her!) but I'll try to get some more for you all this week!


----------



## greentree

You should write to some of the driving clubs in Texas about scholarships, and also check with SIRE, they may know of some for homeschoolers.

Nancy


----------



## Endiku

Great idea Greentree! I'd probably have to have a membership before that though, right? I'm a AMHR member but that's about it. I'm not in any riding or driving clubs, unfortunately. 

SIRE is a great idea also. We have one about an hour from where I live so they're bound to have some sort of suggestion!


----------



## FaydesMom

Don't forget Berea College, they offer a BA in Child and Family Studies, and will direct your course choices to pursue a Masters in Social Work or such if you are wanting to go that route.

And:


> *Financial Aid & Scholarships*
> 
> At Berea, we provide students with a remarkable educational opportunity. We award a 4-year, tuition scholarship to every admitted student. This scholarship works in conjunction with any other grants or scholarships students receive to completely cover the cost of tuition.
> Additional costs, such as room, board, and fees, may also be covered by the College, depending upon your financial need. Nearly all of our students receive additional aid for these costs.
> Why? Because it is *our mission to provide educational opportunity to students of great academic promise who have limited financial resources.*
> In short, we think students are worth more than the tuition they can afford.
> 
> 
> 4-Year Tuition Scholarship
> Aid for Other Costs
> KEES and Outside Scholarships


And it's here in Kentucky!! :wink::wink:


----------



## greentree

And you can come stay with us if you need to establish in-state residency for tuition!! Berea is a good college. My friend's daughter went there.

Nancy


----------



## Celeste

My sister and my niece and my father went to Berea.


----------



## Endiku

Oh, I haven't forgotten <3 I was so excited to hear about Berea. I'd never heard of a college that provided full ride scholarships, or thought they existed, until you mentioned it. I plan to apply for Berea for sure, on the chance that I COULD get in. If I did, even though the idea of moving so far away from home is intimidating, I'd be dumb to pass up the opportunity. 

Since it seems that quite a few of you are familiar with Berea, is it possible to do Undergrad work there, then transfer somewhere else for my OT degree, if that's what I needed to do? I'm still not sure quite what I want to do yet, and in all honestly I'm really confused about what all is required for OT or for some of the other occupations involving disabled kids! I don't think that I would want to be a Special Ed teacher in a public school, but other than that I'm pretty open to ideas. I think my mom and I are going to my dual credit college this next week to see if I can talk to one of their advisors, so maybe that will help.

It would be seriously cool to live in Kentucky though. It seems like its a quite a bit more 'horsey' than where I live, at least in terms of knowledge. We may have a lot of horses down here, but most of them live in pretty sorry conditions and no one seems to know about correct care ._. It drives me nuts!!!


On news of Kenzie, I forgot my camera today but I'll try to get some update pictures for you all in the next day or two. Feel free to bug me about it so that I remember xD she's doing pretty good though, and having Bree and a pasture buddy actually seems to work out very well. They appear to like each other and Bree doesn't give her a hard time. I was a little worried at first since Bree is a BIG girl (one of those uncommon tank-type Thoroughbreds) at 16.2-16.3 (I haven't sticked her)hh and 1200 lbs., but she's a gentle soul and seems to realize Kenzie is a bit 'behind' so she's been very patient. We have reason to believe she was a broodmare for most of her life, so it would make sense for her to be the saint that she is. 

Score one for us!


----------



## shoreline

Wow...my stomach is in knots seeing those pictures. That's absolutely terrifying. Not to mention the lack of vet care on the "professionals" parts. If a vet recieves an image like that, they should immediately go see that horse. Im so sorry you had to deal with all of this.


----------



## smelmel

You need to switch barns asap, for the sake of your horse. doesn`t matter the price, the care, the notice, this is for the good of your horse which you took on when you bought her. Horse girls are ***ing crazy, you need to get out of their before it`s a tendon or something that will end this horses life. you also need to get her in a stall before she gets an serious infection, i can the dirt around the wound and it`s a cry for a start of sepsis. take it from me, horse`s health can change with the flip of a dime, so don`t take chances and get her the care she needs, her life may depend on it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

smelmel said:


> You need to switch barns asap, for the sake of your horse. doesn`t matter the price, the care, the notice, this is for the good of your horse which you took on when you bought her. Horse girls are ***ing crazy, you need to get out of their before it`s a tendon or something that will end this horses life. you also need to get her in a stall before she gets an serious infection, i can the dirt around the wound and it`s a cry for a start of sepsis. take it from me, horse`s health can change with the flip of a dime, so don`t take chances and get her the care she needs, her life may depend on it.


Did you read through the entire thread?


----------



## Endiku

No worries Sky, I'm sure it would be very, very time consuming to read 76 pages so I can give a summary to her to clear things up.

Smelmel- thank you for trying to help, and I totally see where you're coming from. I do however, need to clear a few things up for you ^_^

First off, this injury was almost exactly two months ago. I agree that the ear was horrific and VERY grimy when I took pictures of it...I'm unsure of how she managed to get so much dirt on it in such a short time (rolling maybe?). I did the best that I could as far as quarantine went for her, and she was stalled pretty much 24/7 in that 3 sided stall and small turn out. I did not think it would be smart to try to enclose her to only that 14 x 14 stall because of prior mistreatment that caused her to be very claustrophobic. She has spent a good chunk of her life in a very small space and therefore the less space she has, the more she fret, she less she eats, etc etc. Its just a downhill fall from there. 

Once I finally found a good vet to clean her ear, we actually paid for her to be knocked out (and by knocked out, I mean enough to make her very loopy. I'd equate her sedation to the same amount as when her teeth were floated) and to have the wound flushed out and power cleaned since I felt like I couldn't do it justice. After that it was just a matter of keeping the flies out (by the way guys, SWAT is my favorite ointment EVER now. That stuff was perfect for her ear wound, as well as the little scuffs and such that have appeared every now and then) and keeping it as clean as possible. Miraculously the wound never did get infected or ooze anything more than a bit of clear liquid at first. It looked pretty gruesome for a while but I'm happy to report that the ear is 100% closed up and probably 90% functional. It still tilts funky, but she can move it and hear out of it.

Secondly, I don't own Kenzie. Its a rather complicated story, but basically I pay for her special feed and what vet/farrier care I can to alleviate the stress from her actual owner, who happens to care for (owns or boards) 40 other horses as well and runs a therapy center. Therefore it DOES matter the costs, care, notice. I took on her care out of love for her, but I do not own her nor any right to do what I please with her. The reason that I don't own her is because I DO realize the costs, and know that I can not sufficiently care for her. So she belongs to BO, and I pitch in what time and money I can. Its a crazy situation but hey, you work with the cards you're dealt, right?

Thirdly, while I do wish we had been able to rehome or move her, she's in a bit of a better situation now in that she is 100% healed from the injury, sound, sane (ISH. lol), and back out to pasture like she should be. BO had a bunch of security cameras installed and one is trained right on her pen, so if anything like this (pray it doesn't) again, we will be able to catch the culprit.

Thank you for your concern, and I'm SURE there are things I could have done differently/better. I am happy that she recovered and is back to her scrawny little lovable self again, minus a bit of trust.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Endiku said:


> No worries Sky, I'm sure it would be very, very time consuming to read 76 pages so I can give a summary to her to clear things up.


It's not that.. just I've noticed this particular user bringing up old posts and commenting on just the first page, and/or not reading through even a 3 page thread but instead answering just the first post.

I agree 76 pages would be time consuming however it's kind of crazy to assume the situation hasn't changed at least somewhat since the first post was made.


----------



## Endiku

I agree. I just noticed all of the old-post digging and such as well. I guess I'm not very observant XD 

Ah well. That summary will be good for anyone else joining the Kenzie Journey late in the game, I suppose.

But GEEEZ. I just realized that with the 44 or so pages and the 77 pages of her two threads combined, we could have a little chapter book! haha. Maybe it would be titled 'The Little Kenzie that Could."


----------



## Karisel

I just read through the entire thread. 8D -lame face-

I think what you're doing for little Kenzie is absolutely wonderful, and taking on her care mostly for yourself is extremely selfless and an inspiration. Any updates on another home for her, or are you planning on keeping her at her current barn for now?


----------



## PaintMommy87

I've been reading the entire 77 page thread too... took me a bit to get caught up! Whatever happened to someone coming to get her?


----------



## Endiku

Well then welcome, Karisel (love your name by the way) and PaintMommy87! I'd offer you cookies or something, but as it turns out, I was made for the barn...not cooking. LOL. My family avoids my food like the plague.


Karisel- Its a fairly complex situation, as I'm sure you've seen. One that I really can't seem to find a good answer to. _I_ am still VERY pro-new home for Kenzie, and if one were to come up that looked like it would fit (and be close, to avoid problems we had with our last scheme) I would very avidly suggest to BO that we sell her on, but as of right now my hands are tied. It was one thing to try rehoming her when she was up for adoption by the rehoming group she was with, but another entirely to try to rehome her when she has an owner with right to do with her whatever she wants. It seems like a bad idea on all sides for me to try finding her a potential home again THEN asking BO, so right now I'm just strongly hinting that we continue to search for a home for her, and hoping that something comes up that will work.

One possibility that I had been toying with, was buying her myself and advertising to rehome/sell her pretty much immediately. Because of my low income and age though, that would be a VERY risky move on my part, and everything would have to work flawlessly for me to be able to pull it off. I already own a very...interesting young mare who, though I love Kenzie, must be my priority, because she IS mine in name and therefore solely my responsibility. Her well being depends on me, and while she isn't particularly hard to keep or difficult to work with, she takes up a good chunk of my small income and that really doesn't leave me enough money to board, feed, trim, and rehab Kenzie and still have money in case of emergency. Add to that the fact that this year is my Senior year and promises to be very busy, and that I would have no where to turn if I COULDN'T rehome Kenzie in the next 6-8 months, and it just didn't seem like a viable option. The last thing I want it to, with good intentions, accidently put her into an even worse situation than she is in right now. So I had to pretty much toss that idea out the window and hope that things will eventually work out.

Her situation is slowly improving though. At least through the summer, I will be at the farm most of the day and I can watch her more closely/feed her 3 times instead of 2, and BO recently had security cameras and a new gate installed on the property that will hopefully ward off danger at least a little. She has also been alternately keeping her dogs (trained bloodhounds) out to guard the property. While I still don't feel like the farm is very safe, it IS better than it was, and I'm at least grateful for that.

So long answer short, if you didn't feel like reading the rest of that up there, Karisel, Kenzie will be staying at her current barn for now.

PaintMommy87- Unfortunately a series of events knocked that possibility out of our range. Its sad that it didn't work out, but I think it may have been for the best, all things considered. We first had problems with paperwork transfer, then compliance on _this_ side of the 'Kenzie Train', then the trailer that was going to be used to move Kenzie had to be moved to where we couldn't use it and we were left with no way to get Kenzie over the 700+ miles to Kentucky. Lastly, we realized that the living situation that Kenzie was going to have, while not BAD at all, wasn't ideal in that she'd have to be stalled most of the time...something that is ok for older, quieter horses, but that might cause problems with a malnourished, claustrophobic yearling.

Right now she's definitely not suffering at all in her current situation...I'm taking care of her needs when it comes to correct trimming and nutrition, and BO has her in a 24/7 2 acre pasture situation with ad lib hay (and grazing, but the grazing is pretty slim pickings) as well as a buddy horse. If we can just ward off trouble and keep those slime balls who hurt her the first time away from the farm, I think we'll be ok for now.


----------



## wausuaw

If the BO owns her, and is willing to sell her, couldn't someone (someone who is appropriate for her) buy her? Or is the BO not up for selling her at all? Or is it just convincing the BO to give up ownership, period? I guess what I'm asking is- why do you have to be the middle man (aside from having more of a say in where she ends up)? 

Though, as much as the poor girl has gone thru, I think that you are absolutely right in saying you have to take her needs, your finances and time into equation. There's been a lot of good intentioned people in world take on more than they can chew and ends up worse for all involved. I think there's tons of people on this forum alone (me included) that would take her in a heart beat if they had the time, money, and what she really needed!


----------



## Endiku

I don't have to be the middleman, Wausuaw, the issue is that, for a reason unknown to me or anyone else on the farm, BO does not want to sell Kenzie.

If I can convince her to sell Kenzie, it would be 100% up to her to find the home for her, decide who the right owner would be, etc. I have just sort of been playing the enabler in all of this, pushing as hard as I feel I can with my limited control over things, for BO to start looking for a home.

The problem comes with the fact that even if I did convince her to sell, BO just doesn't have the time or will to put time into selling her, and if we wanted anything done I'd probably have to step in, which is where things could get...sticky, to say the least, if I wasn't careful.

Definitely not the typical situation that 17 year olds deal with but I'm doing what I can with what I have xD At this point its really just a matter of rehabbing Kenzie as much as I can myself, and hoping BO will decide at some point that she doesn't need Kenzie for whatever, and starts home hunting.


----------



## Celeste

Maybe the BO has decided that she likes Kenzie and wants to keep her.


----------



## Hunter65

Celeste said:


> Maybe the BO has decided that she likes Kenzie and wants to keep her.


Somehow I doubt that. If the BO wanted her she would be taking proper care of her and Endiku wouldn't have to do it. BTW Endiku did I say how impressed I am by you?


----------



## Endiku

Its possible Celeste, but things just aren't quite adding up to me. I'm not sure why she'd want a stunted yearling with issues when we have plenty of other young horses (2,3,4 year olds) who can already be put into work, and a few weanlings and one other yearling as well. 

I'm not going to lie though, Kenzie's starting to look like a very promising little horse if we can get her to grow to normal height, so it could be that she's seeing the potential and wanting to use it for something. I don't know her breeding very far back, but her sire and dam were both nicely built animals. As long as Kenzie is safe and happy, I don't care either way. I just want her to be well fed, able to be a horse, and healthy. I don't particularly like some of BO's trainer's methods of training, but she wouldn't be abused here...provided that we can keep all of those idiots off of our property anyways. They don't provide the quality of care that _I_ like to see in horses, or the care I put into Kenzie, but I do have to realize that this is a training, therapy, and showing operation, so its not realistic to expect massages, chiros, top of the line supplements, etc., for every horse. They're all fed, trained, trimmed, and vaccinated, so I really can't complain.

I just hope that we've seen the last of the mutilations and trespassing. THATS why I was so set on getting Kenzie out of here.


Anyways, on to the next subject. I took some photos for you all last night but have to wait until later to upload them. They were just a few shots while she was in the stall eating dinner, because I had to go saddle up and chase a rouge heifer that thought it would be funny to break into our property and let her friends in from the neighboring farm xD I'm seeing only a little bit more fat on her body than a week ago, but she's definitely GLOSSY. I was really worried with the emanciation, rain rot, then lice, then laceration, her coat would be ruined for this summer, but its actually quite pretty. I know a lot of people aren't fond of browns but its starting to grow on me! 

Its sad though. Before she was hurt, Kenzie really seemed to genuinely enjoy being around people and trusted me 100%. I could do whatever, whenever, and she'd just go 'Ok, that's fine! Great idea. I like you. Now what?' but ever since that night when I found her, her personality has changed drastically. Everyone says I'm just making a big deal out of nothing, and that she's the same as always...a bratty yearling, but something still seems so...off about her. I mean, I TOTALLY understand, she went through aweful trauma. I just wish I could make it better. She lets me catch her easily most of the time, but if I make a sudden move she'll get nervous and start moving away from me...not running like she doesn't want to be caught and is being a brat, but moving like she isn't sure what I'm going to do and she's on the verge of panicking. What even weirder is that she's fine in the pasture with me if I'm just hanging out around her, petting her, and she loves to have her neck and withers scratched, but as soon as I go to catch her (even holding her mane to keep her there, or haltering her), she immediately tenses up visibly. and you can tell she really isn't comfortable anymore. Again, she never acts like she's going to strike out, bite, kick, whatever, but rather like she expects me to do something terrible to her and she knows she can't avoid it. She startles easily (not spooking or bolting, but just flinching or jerking her head back), fidgets, and won't take her eyes off of me. She's probably expecting me to try to 'hurt' (clean) her ear again. She's perfectly obedient, gives me my space on the leadline, ponies well, backs up with pressure, ties, etc., but that worried look never leaves. I've also noticed that she's actually more pacey and fidgety when eating if I'm near her too, which makes me wonder if it wasn't the other mares who made her start it...but rather, me, and her lack of trust in me.

Once she's back in her pen, she's fine. Back to sweet, lovable Kenzie. But as soon as she's out again, or I'm about to catch her, its like she switches personalities on me again, and is timid, nervous, and worried all of the time. I don't know how to fix it. I've tried just taking her out to groom her and let her hand graze, I've tried tying her and just 'hanging out' around her so she'd see I don't always want to do something to her, I've tried taking her to do 'fun' things like trail walks, but she still acts nervous. At the same time though, it doesn't seem like she's terrified of me particularly, because she'll cower behind me if something is scary that she doesn't understand (dogs, new horses, people) and she'll seek me out in the pasture so I can pet her... it just doesn't make sense to me!

Sorry, rant over xD I know I'm expecting too much of her and that she's been through a lot of trauma, but before all of this I'd just begun to start seeing the 'baby' side of Kenzie that liked to leap around in the pen for fun, destroy her stall and anything within her reach while I was gone, and 'help' me with chores. And now its like I'm a stranger to her again, one that can't be completely trusted. Even after two months.


----------



## Celeste

I believe that she will get totally over this psychological trauma. 

My horse (see my avatar pic) was attacked by a dog when she was 6 months old. The dog ripped an 8 inch long gash in her shoulder. If you look closely at the picture, you can see that she still has a funny skin tag left over from it. I could remove it surgically, but it is just cosmetic and I haven't wanted to put her through it. Well back to the injury, I had to do a LOT of stitches and injections, and she got really wary of me. She is totally fine with me now. She is not terribly fond of dogs, but she will go by them without going psycho.


----------



## greentree

Young horses go through some weird stages, so I think she will do just fine. My 2 yo decided not to walk on the lead last week. I had to back her halfway to the barn before she would take a forward step, then do it again before she decided to go. It was breakfast, for goodness sake, not the gallows!! 

Cannot wait to see some pictures!

Nancy


----------



## Endiku

I sure hope so! She had such a winning personality, I'd hate to think its gone. Ofcourse, nothing about the current Kenzie is BAD, she's incredibly well behaved all things considered, and she's never been mouthy or pushy like our colts have sometimes been...I rarely have to reprimind her, and if I do its a short, quick 'NO MA'AM' and she doesn't try it again. Hopefully as she sees that her world doesn't have to be scary, she'll grow more confident. She's definitely a gigantic change for me though. Sour is TOTALLY opposite of her. She's alpha mare x2 and if you don't take charge, and take charge both immediately and boldly, she'll gladly step up to fill your shoes xD

Anyways, heres the pictures I promised. Again, sorry for the aweful quality, I was literally taking half of them on the go as I was grabbing my saddle to go round up those 'strays'. I'm kind of sad though. Looking at these photos maybe I'm just imagining the weight gain. She doesn't look all that much thicker when I compare pictures from two weeks ago to now. *sigh*

Insanely blurry 'ohai girl! Have dinner?' photo, with big, fat Bud's thigh in the way. BO's son tossed him in there when he went to catch the cows which I didn't think was a great idea, but thankfully Bud is pretty mellow and didn't mind sharing a pen for a few minutes. This just shows how tiny Kenzie really is though. Bud is a QH x ASB (I know, weird mix, but he's gorgeous) and stands at maybe 15.3-16hh.

Also, is it just me or does Kenzie look like she has NO right ear in this photo? xD









No really. I'm starving. Where are my noms?










Her mane and tail are SO sun bleached. But hey, I'd rather her be happy out in the pastures than have a dark mane and tail from being in all of the time. I think she was posing for this picture! lol










awkward skinny girl pose.









At this point Bud decided he MUST have a turn for attention too, and proceeded to try blocking my view of Kenzie xD Also... HOLY PIGEON BREASTED KENZIKINS!  Or I think thats what its called anyways...when they're really base narrow? Hopefully she'll widen out a little because thats insane!










ofcourse, I say she isn't improving much but really thats not true. Looking at photos from 3 weeks ago or so such as this one...









makes it obviouse that she's looking better. So I should stop complaining. Her coat is WAY better, if nothing else. And its so soft.


----------



## hemms

It is difficult to keep in mind that her body is still GROWING, besides just recovering from poor condition. As you give her more building blocks, the body is going to prioritise how it uses them. Like the foundation of a house, sometimes you're just not going to see all the juicy bits being put in place. Have faith that as long as you're pouring it into her, she's using it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Endiku I Love the one with her facing forward. She is such a cutie. She is still growing and trying to catch up, don't fret she will. Hunter was the same when I first got him. He also has a very nasty scar on his hip from something that happened in his first 6 months as it was all healed when My friend got him at 8 months. We don't know what happened but it hasn't affected his disposition... or maybe thats why he is such a brat. Nah thats just the pony in him.


----------



## Hunter65

As you can see in this pic he has a scar on his hip.
Doesn't even look like it was stitched.


----------



## Endiku

Ouch, poor guy! He is such a cutie though...I love ponies even if they do seem like devil spawn sometimes. He's so lucky to have come to you!

I really wonder what it was that cut Kenzie's shoulder back when she first came to us. It was pretty nasty even mostly healed up, so my guess it that it was a pretty big cut, but thankfully it healed alright minus a little flap of skin at her point of shoulder (I guess that's a skin tag? Its tiny, maybe a centimeter long. I only notice it if I'm stroking her shoulder or wiping her with a rag) and some scar tissue. It doesn't seem to affect her movement though. She also has what looks like rope burns or wire cuts on her front legs, so who knows what other trauma she went through? Poor baby's body tells a story of her neglect and abuse, and I think it always will, even after she's fat and healthy again. I just hope that, as you guys said, her mind heals and she can push past all of the things that have hurt her.

I'll just keep feeding her and doing light ground work, and hope that her personality breaks through again soon. I need to measure her again, too, in order to see if she's grown any. I'm pretty sure she has, but I've almost been afraid to measure just in case I'm wrong xD she seems a lot taller to me (I used to be able to see over her back, now I can't really, unless I stand on my toes) but it may just be that she's a lot wider than she was. 

Even if I did want to up her feed even more though, I don't think I can! I've reached the limit of her attention span for eating, I think. She typically finishes breakfast completely, including licking the bucket for left over UltraShine that didn't stick and slurping up the beet pulp/afalfa soup, but she gets too distracted around lunch after being able to snack on hay and grass all day. I had to cut back the alfalfa pellets a little because she wasn't even finishing it and I had to toss it out. She finishes dinner, but takes FOREVER, and you can tell that by the end she's feeling pretty full. And if she's getting full, I guess that means I'm feeding her enough and that she's just using her food for more important things than filling in her ribs.


----------



## stevenson

I went back and reread post, but I guess I missed some. Lets see if I have this right.. the BO is keeping the filly. I dont get why, as she probably wont ever sell for much or is she going to breed her (sigh) . ? As I stated I missed some post, and just skimmed a lot , so did I misread or ? and please no ****y comments.


----------



## PrairieChic

Her coat looks way healthier! Doing good! I've been following along with this story. Nice to see her coming around , best wishes for the future. Forgive me for not reading every post - but is her ear healed off to the side now?


----------



## Endiku

Sounds like that's the direction things are heading in right now, Stevenson. Don't worry, no crabby replies from me  I'm having a hard time understanding the line of thinking too, honestly. Not sure about breeding, although that's a good point...it could be that BO is thinking that she's of good enough lineage or something to be a baby popper...which I highly hope isn't the case. I hadn't thought of that being a reason for her wanting to keep Kenzie. 

Although...as far as I know Kenzie still isn't even registered. She has the papers to BE registered, but no one has paid the fee and sent them in, so I don't see what the point in breeding her would be. Not to mention that we have no idea if she'll ever even be breeding sound, considering all of her problems. It could just be that I haven't been given that information though, and she has been registered. It wouldn't be the first time I was left out on information like that.

That's ALL speculation though. It could be that BO just likes her personality and doesn't want to part with her, or that she was wanting more money than she'd get for Kenzie right now...or even that she DOES want to use her for publicity once she's better. Who knows? If she did say something about breeding her later on though, you'd better believe I'd do anything in my power to buy her and keep her away from that fate. So much can go wrong with breeding horses. Hopefully that isn't the case though.

PrairieChic- no worries! Yes, her ear did mend itself lopsided, unfortunately. It isn't laying like it was at first, perpendicular to her head, but it definitely tilts to the right and forwards. As far as I can tell, the furthest back she can move that ear to 'pin' it (although I've never seen her give a true ears-pinned, snaky face to anyone or anything yet) is with the other ear back and the previously injured ear standing almost straight up and 'pricked.' Which, of course, really messes up her facial body language and seems to confuse some of the other horses...and me xD


----------



## Kayella

I think with more time, her ear will straighten up. After his accident, Henny's ear was lopsided and he couldn't move it. The vet said at best he'd never be able to move it. But now, he has full range of motion!  Yes, I do notice that it's a bit more "relaxed" than his other ear at times, but I just find it adorable. 


I know it's a bit difficult to see here, but it's the only picture I have from that night. His ear actually corrected itself fairly quickly due to just neurological damage to it. Kenzie will take longer as her nerves were actually severed. 

Can you soak her feed? I find that Henny actually eats faster when his feed is soaked than when it's dry. Although, I've only fed it dry 3-4 times since he choked twice last year, that little ******. :lol: I think he likes to stress me out, man. 

And also, could you hand walk and trot her? It could help build up some muscles and tone her up a bit. Only 15-20 every other day or so would help I think. 

I still really want to go visit her! I gotta find a weekend when I can go out and see that little cutie. Maybe this Sunday? I could take a million pictures with my camera!


----------



## Endiku

I soak the alfalfa and the beet pulp, but when I wet the Nutrena Mare and Foal it turns to this slimy mush that has to practically be drank, and I'm not sure why xD so gross.

Poor, poor Henny <3 that picture makes me feel so bad for the little guy every time I see him! Its amazing that he recovered so well though <3

I've been hand walking her on the trail and ponying her both of the trail and just around the perimeter of the farm at least once or twice a week, though I haven't tried trotting yet. Corona isn't a big fan of babies and turns on the 'miss nasty' face when I pony Kenzie, though she knows better than to actually do anything, and I think she'd get annoyed that she wouldn't be allowed to trot out at her normal speed (she's a speed demon, and even her 'normal' trot laps the other horses >.>) so I might have to do trotting in hand. Great exercise for me, right? LOL.

Yes, you definitely need to come see her! I won't be at the farm except to feed her _this_ Sunday because I'm helping with a barbeque at our church, but I'll be there pretty much all day Saturday (I'm insanely busy until the afternoon though) and we're going to be open pretty much all day to the public during our summer camps, so you could drop by any of those days without having to make further plans with BO. If I remember right we're having a camp third week of June, and quite a few weeks in July. And of course we're always open Monday and Wednesday evenings. Weird hours, but since BO is going to school again and her husband has a full time job elsewhere, they aren't able to be open to visitors every day. We'll work something out though, for sure!


----------



## Kayella

Too bad I'm already busy this Saturday  I will definitely have to schedule a time with you to come visit her, though.  Sundays are usually my off days. I'm keeping my schedule as open as possible at this point on the weekends so I can work with my farrier any chance I get. I'm kinda sorta apprenticing under him, but I've only worked with him two days so far. But hey, I already know how to pull and finish setting a shoe!  Loads of fun.


----------



## Endiku

I have more pictures for you all, and this time they're quite a bit better quality because I had my sister's camera 

First, the super ugly "Can't you see that I'm eating lunch?" pictures xD just as a side note though, I'm sure you'll all notice the greyish smear on Kenzie's neck. No worries, its just some Swat that I applied because I guess Bess got fed up with Kenzie last night and gave her a nip. It didn't break the skin but looked a little pink and the flies were bothering her, so I went ahead and put it on as a precaution.

I just realized. She IS growing, but not taller. She's trying to immidate a weenie dog body and camel neck/head! DUH.

Yay for gigantic shark fin TB withers! She'll be fun to fit for a saddle... lol.










Trying to decide if she wants to let me catch her or not, likely trying to decide if I'm just going to mess with her or put her back in her pasture xD She looks pretty good in this picture, IMO. Thin for sure, but not as...disproportionate. Its hilarious though because her neck was way too short for her body. Now noodly and long...and seriously ewed looking.









"I knew you were just going to bring out the clicky box instead of put me with my friend >.>"









Apparently there are cockle burrs in her pasture because she came in with a forelock full of them this morning. Thank you Kenzie, but I do not approve of your new punk hairstyle x] She was pretty great about letting me get them out though, so that's a plus.










"Hello clicky box!"









Baby bum.









Just a disclaimer for this one...I just realized that it sort of looks like I'm ON her or something in this picture. In reality I just put the camera above my head and started taking pictures because I was trying to get one of her ear to show y'all. It didn't quite work, but the photo looks cool so... xD You can sort of see where the ear was lacerated though. Looks pretty good to me! There really isn't even much of a scar. A thin, 4" wrap-around grey scar, and that's about it.










This is about what the 'neutral' state of her ear is. It flops quite a bit, but she's capable of pricking it up as far as being verticle.









More awkward neck poses!









I think she's going to have quite the long mane!


















I should name her Mrs. Noodle Neck.


















Oh, and Diamond insisted on having her photo taken too. She thinks she looks quite snazzy in her new red halter


----------



## Endiku

Unfortunately it would appear that Kenzie has picked her habit of cribbing back up. She used to crib pretty chronically right after being orphaned by her dam and not taking well to hard feed, but someone suggested that we check her for ulcers to see if that was the cause and that seemed to have been what the issue was, because as soon as we started to treat her for ulcers she quit cribbing completely.

I haven't seen her crib at all yet since December, but this morning after she finished eating (I was cleaning out my grooming box and hadn't realized she was done yet) she grabbed ahold of the metal panel with her teeth and just held it there. That's cribbing, right? It looked like she was probably sucking in, and I know that can cause colic, which is the last thing she needs >.> I promptly popped her on the nose and made her stand quietly for a few more minutes, but I'm not sure if I handled that right or how I can prevent it. She isn't SHOWING any signs of ulcers right now besides this cribbing but should I pay for the vet to come out and check her anyway...or start her on a ulcer medication? She's already getting as much alfalfa as I can get to her, ad lib hay/pasture, and small feedings so I'm not sure what else I can do as far as prevention goes...

*sigh* its always something! xD

I'm wondering if she did it as a nerves type thing though, honestly. I've started tying her while she's eating most of the time just because she tends to focus better and not play 'merry go round' while eating, but maybe she's substituting the cribbing for her circling since she's now being made to hold fairly still? I guess I could just leave her loose and hope she doesn't take an hour to eat...


----------



## grizz

Thats do horrible whats wrong with people. Time to sit out with a shot gun and see what you find. What did the police do?


----------



## FaydesMom

OK...I wish to make a suggestion.

Please...take some of the Kenzie Fund and GO BUY THAT BABY A NICE NEW HALTER AND LEAD ROPE SET!!! :clap::clap:



Sorry...

But she just looks so pitiful in that old thing she wears...:-(


----------



## Jake and Dai

FaydesMom said:


> OK...I wish to make a suggestion.
> 
> Please...take some of the Kenzie Fund and GO BUY THAT BABY A NICE NEW HALTER AND LEAD ROPE SET!!! :clap::clap:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...
> 
> But she just looks so pitiful in that old thing she wears...:-(


I've been following this for ages but now just had to comment...

I think she'd look stunning in purple. Just sayin... :wink:

Thanks for continuing to share with us Endiku. You and Kenzie are amazing!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She is looking better each time


----------



## FaydesMom

Jake and Dai said:


> I've been following this for ages but now just had to comment...
> 
> I think *she'd look stunning in purple*. Just sayin... :wink:
> 
> Thanks for continuing to share with us Endiku. You and Kenzie are amazing!


Agreed, more specifically, I think it should be that brilliant "royal purple" color, not a pastel lavender-ish purple. It should be bright and bold, just like she is.


----------



## FaydesMom

This one looks interesting.

Heavy Duty Horse Size Rope Halter with Extra Nice 8 Foot Lead Purple | eBay


----------



## Kayella

What size halter does Kenzie wear? A boarded just gave me a purple halter that didn't fit her mare, but it fits Henny perfectly. Would you want it? I think I also have a purple cotton lead rope. :wink:


----------



## Endiku

XD That thing is ratty, isn't it? I had to cut the end of it off because it unraveled too. I've been planning to get her a halter, just wasn't sure what color to use for her or what type I should get. I like the way Nylon halters look better, but rope halters are much more useful for training and such...not to mention more adjustable.

I was also trying to avoid using any of the fund for a halter since it wasn't completely necessary yet, and I was going to just use some of my paycheck, but I've had a couple of unexpected costs lately and haven't had any money to spare.


Kenzie is sort of between halter sizes right now, too, which makes things difficult. If I bought a rope halter though I'm sure I could get it to work. With a nylon halter, the weanling halters are too small (not super tight, but enough that I don't really want to put one on her... and the yearling halters at least at TSC anyways, are HUGE. The blue one she's wearing is the only one I can find that sort of fits because its an abnormally big weanling halter. Obviously though, its been in use for a LONG time. haha.

Kayella, is the halter a rope halter? If we figure out a time for you to come see Kenzie I might just take you up on that and we can see if it fits  I'm going to do a little internet shopping to see if I can find a halter with a sizing chart that doesnt go by weight in the mean time. There has to be something out there!

So we'll definitely go with purple...that works well since Sour's color is pink (ofcourse xD). What do you guys think- rope or nylon?


----------



## Kayella

Lol I have the EXACT same problem fitting Henny for a halter. He's starting to go down a few notches on the weanling halters, but the yearling halters are MASSIVE and nearly fall off his face. It's a nylon halter and it's in fairly good shape. If you go to my picture thread and look at the ones of where he got a bath, that would be the halter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Its a cute halter! Halter companies really need to start making an 'in between' size though. Theres no way, unless Kenzie gets a huge growth spurt, that she's going to fit those yearling halters any time soon, but I hate to buy her a pretty snug weanling halter then have her head grow just a liiittle bit and me not be able to use it anymore! I'm not sure what I'm going to do at that point xD there's still the idea of making my own halter, but I'm seriously bad at it unfortunately. lol!

I found one place that makes custom halter sizes at no extra cost though :O check this out. 1/4" Yacht Braid Rope Halters by Sunset Halters shipping would be about $9 for just a halter, and the halters are anywhere from $16 for diamond braid to $18 for yacht braid so its not unreasonable. That's about what I would be paying for a nylon halter at TSC. Their leads are pretty expensive though so I might just see if I can get away with 'mix and matching' one of their halters with a $10 lead from TSC... shhhh.

What do you guys think? They only have normal purple in Yacht and I'm not familiar with that kind of rope at all, but they have some cute choices in diamond braid to, as well as 'add on' wrapped nosebands for $3-9 which might be cute.


----------



## Kayella

Henny's lime green rope halter is from Sunset Halters! I got the yearling size and it fits him great. I thiiiink it was the yacht rope, but not positive. I did get his lead from a different compan that was a lot cheaper. Halfcircleranch.com I believe, and it's also great quality. There's only the slightest bit color difference but I don't mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Ok, even more reason to buy one from them! I LOVE Henny's green rope halter. Now to decide what what rope width, and which type. If I do get diamond braid, I might go with the pink and purple weave, or maybe turquoise... how do you think that color would look on her?

I must admit it. I'm a sucker for bright colors.


----------



## Kayella

I think turquoise would look great on her! It really pops on darker colored horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

I agree on the purple, BOLD!


----------



## Endiku

Ok guys, I'm ordering a 'violet' (purple) yacht Rope Halter, yearling sized from Sunset Halters, with a plain wrapped noseband- but what color should the noseband be? It can be up to three colors. Look up their website for the color choices. I'm money ordering so it will take longer than usual to get it, but it shouldn't take too long  I'm just going to get a normal lead rope at TSC though. They have purple.


----------



## stargirl90

Endiku said:


> Kenzie is sort of between halter sizes right now, too, which makes things difficult. If I bought a rope halter though I'm sure I could get it to work. With a nylon halter, the weanling halters are too small (not super tight, but enough that I don't really want to put one on her... and the yearling halters at least at TSC anyways, are HUGE. The blue one she's wearing is the only one I can find that sort of fits because its an abnormally big weanling halter. Obviously though, its been in use for a LONG time. haha.


I had that problem with a filly I was working with.. In the nylon halters, the weanling size was way too small, but the yearling size was way too big. I ended up buying a cob sized halter and it fit perfectly.


----------



## Endiku

That's an idea Stargirl! The place I'm wanting to order from has their rope halters advertised as 'yearling/cob' size, so hopefully it works. I'm going to email to see the exact dimensions of the yearling rope halters, because if its too big they actually do custom size for no extra money.

Our TSC doesn't have cob sized, or I'd just try that. They have 'colt' (suckling as far as I can tell) 'weanling', 'yearling' 'average' and 'large' No pony sized, and no cob sized. Bummer!


----------



## Wallaby

Endiku said:


> That's an idea Stargirl! The place I'm wanting to order from has their rope halters advertised as 'yearling/cob' size, so hopefully it works.


If you're doing Sunset halters (love them! Lacey's green halter is one of theirs. I actually hope to buy her another one this summer...girl needs more colors! Mine is over 4 years old and it still looks new!) I've found that they are SUPER adjustable. Cob-size can go super small if needed, and "grow" with Miss Kenz. 

Also, I don't know how much you are looking to spend on a lead rope, but I have this one and the quality is INCREDIBLE. It's super soft yet "feel-y", the perfect length for groundwork and ponying as well as general purpose-ness, and the clip isn't sewn/braided into the lead rope so you could take the clip off and just loop the lead rope and halter together (what I do). Basically I have zero complaints..you can't tell, right? :lol:

Basic Cowboy Braided Lead Rope - Horse.com


----------



## Endiku

That's a nice one, Wallaby! I really like the color. Being able to take the clip off is a huge plus to me also, because I really don't like doing ground work with those big bull snaps or whatever in case I need to give the horse a pop and hit it in the jaw or something. I'd feel aweful!

I have my Sunset halter form filled out, except I really don't know what color to do the noseband! Or should I just buy the halter 'plain' purple and get cheaper shipping? xD I'm glad so many of you have bought from them before. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Wallaby

I could not agree more!! Groundwork with clips = one of my least favorite things. The turquoise is brighter in real life than it is in the picture, but it would look FANTASTIC with a purple halter..hint-hint. hahaha
Lady, the foster horse I had last summer, and Lacey want to "help" show you what color it is (Lady's leadrope) :









I got one of the types where a braided nose was unavailable (I think? It's one of the "softest rope" ones) but I think I would have gone for plain even if I had had the option. What if she changes colors later? Purple can go with everything...but purple AND something else makes it harder to match. :wink: Matching is a big concern of mine. :lol:


----------



## Endiku

Thats true! And if I don't get a wrapped noseband, I end up spending less and only needing to pay $4.50 shipping... I'm going with just purple > I'm kind of afraid that it isn't purple in real life though, since its listed as violet. It looks purple in the picture, but who knows? I'm wanting to get it in Yacht rope ( I don't like the looks of diamond braid for some reason), which is supposively good for horses that might still test the rope from time to time and for training. We'll see! Kenzie typically ties and leads great, but if she gets startled (which she still does pretty often) she does tend to take a few quick steps back so I figured better safe than sorry. 

I love the real shade of that rope even more <3 and hey, turquoise and purple...its the best of both worlds! Have you gotten that rope wet/washed it yet? A few ropes I've bought faded and you could literally wring them out and the water would turn the color of the rope, which is so not cool


----------



## Wallaby

Yeah, that's one thing that's not really my favorite about Sunset - their colors are a bit "different" than the normal sequence one expects.
However, and I pretty much tell everyone this story because I'm still SO impressed, their return policy is so so so good. 
Back when I bought Lacey's halter, I had initially gotten an entirely different color and style. They sent it to me but the color was not what I was expecting (it was also a lot "harder", rope-wise, than I wanted - Lacey is most responsive to a soft halter for some reason). So I contacted them to just see if anything might be done about the color. 
They immediately emailed back saying that they would be happy to switch out the color and all I had to do was pay return shipping. 
Then, since I was going to return the one I had received anyway, I asked if I could get a halter made of softer rope. It was going to be more expensive than the halter I had originally bought so I offered to send more money as well, to cover the extra expense.
Again, they emailed right back and told me that they would gladly send me a softer halter, in the color I wanted, for no extra cost. 
And they did!! They sent me the halter I wanted, in the color I wanted, basically at their own expense. They LOST money in that transaction but they did it anyway.

Anyway, basically, they are super super good people. 


Re: getting the leadrope wet: YES! That was Lady's leadrope for the duration of her stay and she learned allll about baths during her time here. So it got wet on a nearly daily basis and it never bled!


----------



## Endiku

Yeah, when I asked them a few questions about the rope they seemed really great! They were actually interested in knowing a little bit about Kenzie too, after I mentioned that she was really stunted and that I wasn't sure she'd be able to use a yearling halter, and I'm a bit of a sucker for people who let me tell them about her xD

Speaking of Kenzie, she's hilarious about her meals. She's not pushy or anything, but that girl can TALK when she sees me fixing her food xD she makes this crazy grumbling sound that gets higher and higher pitched until it sounds like a squeak, bobs her head, and does it again. Its pretty funny.


----------



## Endiku

Sorry about the lack of updates guys! I'm exhausted after a full week of being on our Pep rally team for VBS, working on the farm, and studying.


Miss Kenzie has a bit of a case of the runny poos...I'm not sure why. It started this morning and she's drinking lots (I did add some extra looses salt and electrolytes though) so I'm not _too_ worried yet, and its really just mushy rather than liquid, but its still something to watch given her fragile tummy. I haven't added anything new to her diet so I'm really not sure what the cause could be though :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Probiotics will help with that, Endiku


----------



## Endiku

Good idea! I started her on her Probios again this morning at your suggestion. It helped her tons in those first few weeks, so hopefully they'll help again. She still has mushy poo, but it isn't excessive or liquidy (its still just 'mushy' right now) so I'd hate to have the vet out for it. I put a call in to him yesterday and he said if she isn't pooping normally in a few days, call him again- but otherwise just keep checking her temp (its fine) and offer her as much water as she'll take. I've been mixing powdered Gatorade in her water and salt into her feed, so hopefully it will help. I'm not sure why she's having mushy poo in the first place though. Maybe her feed is just too rich for her? I've tried to keep the levels as balanced as possible, but who knows?

As other news, I'm going to be out of town most of this week at a leadership camp, so BO will be caring for Kenzie herself. Hopefully that goes smoothly...fingers crossed. I'm hesitant to leave her but I really do just need a break (actually, this camp is going to be a lot of work, but....whatever xD its in OK so I'm pretty excited.) and I have her feed all mixed so it can just be soaked and tossed in her bucket every day. After I get back though, both she and Sour have an appointment with a chiro next Wednesday. I need to use the fund to pay for about half of Kenzie's bill but the rest I'm going to cover myself. The chiro gave me a good deal for the two of them and BO was ok with it after I approached it as 'Well I'm already having the chiro out for MY horse, so might as well...right?' so score one for Endiku! xD

I also FINALLY sent out the money order for that halter on Friday so hopefully I'll get it in the next two weeks or so  sorry it took so long but it should look GREAT on her!


----------



## Celeste

She may be getting too much concentrate ration. You could try increasing her grass hay and cutting back on some of the other stuff a bit. Also, does she have plenty of salt? Sometimes if they get low on salt it will give them the squirts.


----------



## Saddlebag

If she's eating dandelions that can cause mushy poo. Any time you have to doctor her and it's a fight, tie a thick rope around her neck and catch her hind ankle in another thick soft rope and run it thro the neck rope. Shorten the hoof rope just enough to bring the leg forward and the toe only and inch or two off the ground. She can't fight much when only three legs are operating. It's called a scotch hobble. It's a good idea to get her used to it any way.


----------



## Ladytrails

Saddlebag's idea is great for a humane and safe restraint. Never tie off the rope on the leg, either to the foot or to the neck rope. Hold the end in your hand so if you drop it, all is back to normal. The scotch hobble also teaches the horse not to struggle if the foot is trapped - invaluable if they get messed up in polo wraps come undone, or a foot through a hay net hole, or into wire. It could save a life....


----------



## Endiku

I just got back this afternoon and I'm a bit sick and exhausted, but here is a bit of an update for you all. I'll get some pictures tomorrow or Monday for a pic update 

The probios seemed to help at least a little, she's been on them for a week now and her poo is almost to normal consistency. I might try lowering her grain intake though, by just a bit, since I feel like its the least important of her foods. She needs the beet pulp and as much hay as I can stuff into her (she's getting 5 lbs alfalfa pellets + ad lib grass hay and skimpy pasture still) and the only other thing she's getting is the supplement (UltraShine) and 5 g of probios. 

I think she's gained a little more weight in the past week or two though, which is good. I'm really only seeing ribs now if she stretches out, not when she's just standing around. BO said she got complimented for her shiny coat and cute personality when some people came to tour the farm which is exciting, considering that we were having to practically hide her from others to keep people from seeing her ridiculously skinny, sickly self and now people are finally beginning to see what she CAN be!

That's a good suggestion, Saddlebag. We hobble train (traditional figure eight cotton hobbles) all of our horses so I was planning to have someone help me train her to do that eventually (we usually wait until they're almost ready to start under saddle work) but that sounds quite handy for restraint. We did have to twitch her once when she needed her ear to be cleaned, so that we could avoid sedation again, but otherwise I've just sort of gone with 'slow and steady' to get things done. Sometimes that isn't an option though! 

God willing though, I'm hoping she won't need a reason to be restrained again for a long time. She isn't great about being trimmed, especially with her back feet, but she isn't dangerous, just reluctant (yes, we're still working on getting her easier to handle with that), she worms easily, and she's 99% over the head shyness. Still twitches and flinches if I touch her damaged ear, but nothing drastic!


----------



## nvr2many

Endiku said:


> and BO was ok with it after I approached it as 'Well I'm already having the chiro out for MY horse, so might as well...right?' so score one for Endiku! xD


I just do not understand this??? Why would the BO have a problem with this? She is not paying, you are, right?? I just don't get it. Seems like she is taking a free ride. This went from lets save Kenzie to BO taking advantage. I only visit from time to time on this thread because I just cannot take it any more. I feel for you and Kenzie but the rest is hard to take. :-(


EDIT to say, please do not be offended. I just needed to say how I felt. I think you are great!


----------



## FaydesMom

I agree, it's just so frustrating that you aren't free to do exactly what Kenzie needs, especially since you are paying so much out of your own pocket for this little horse. Please, don't take any of it as being directed at you in any way, just frustrated at the BO! :evil:

/sigh

I soooo wish I could have worked out bringing her up here. 

Hang in there darling, just do the best you can. :hug:


----------



## Endiku

I feel your guys' pain, I assure you. This really isn't something that _I_ feel ok about either...I'm literally paying for everything but where she stays and her hay, but what else can I do? I know Kenzie won't get what she needs if I 'abandon' her and stop paying. BO won't care if I don't pay for the feed and extra stuff, she doesn't care now that I _do, _so long as it doesn't interfere with anything she is doing. It doesn't feel right to be paying so much for a filly I will never have free choices with, but it also doesn't feel right to not try to make a difference for her. I doubt Kenzie would be neglected or abused in any way by BO but she WOULD immediately go onto a diet of only grass hay, possibly some pasture (most of the horses are dry lotted. I had to fight to get her into a pen that still has grass) and 4-5 lbs of Safe Choice.

Without trying to sound like I'm the 'savior' at the farm, I'll just say that this is something I've done for multiple horses here, and that if it wasn't for HF and research that I've done, the horses would have it worse than they do. When I first came out there the horses were fed cattle or grass hay, whichever was found first, and sweet feed. Safe choice is a big improvement from that, but its still not enough for a growing yearling, and its not good enough for Kenzie.

Is it wrong for BO to have Kenzie? You be the judge of that. Undoubtedly Kenzie needs more than she will get from BO, but she also would likely not be alive if it weren't for her taking Kenzie. The rehoming facility was already ready to put her down at the first diagnosis of EHV and lameness. Because BO provides the absolute necessities to her horses (and none of them look ill, but remember, they're all adults in their prime, and most are QH, minis, or crossbreds that are easy keepers) I have NO legal backbone behind me if I were to try to do something about it...the horses get hay, feed, water, shelter, and farrier care (though not very good farrier care, I must say).

I'm really just in a situation where there isn't anything else I can do but provide what I can. Its stressful, tiring, and sometimes I worry about what happens when I can't provide any more, but I've had to just sort of put it partially out of my mind because I was literally making myself sick with worry, and worry doesn't help Kenzie.

Honestly I'm still wracking my mind trying to find a way to afford to take her, but I just can't unless I find someone who is willing to privately board her for me. Every public stable that I've found which is willing to let me work off part of my board is just too far away for me to go out twice a day and work 3-4 hours a day, (40+ minutes away) and the barns, even the shabby ones, in my area, cost at least $200 with no turn out AT ALL and me doing all of my own work. I just don't see how it would work. My hours have been cut again where I work, I don't have a car, and I'm about to start college classes and my senior year which is going to cost me. I'm literally out of ideas :/


----------



## nvr2many

I really feel for you. I just see this ending in heartbreak because some day it will end. You cannot go on doing what you are forever. I guess we can keep praying for a miracle. Cause I believe they can happen!!!

Oh I just had an idea. Is there any way that the BO would at least make you half owner of Kenzie?? I mean, thats the least she can do since you are doing everything anyway and spending your money. That way you will have a say in what happens to her in the future???


----------



## Endiku

It might be possible, but I'm just not sure since I am a minor. My parents are very much against me taking on another horses, and they would have to sign for me unless I waited until my birthday in December, when I turn 18.

Honestly I don't see half ownership working well with this particular woman though, because she and I do not see eye to eye at all. :/

I have her back to the point of being willing to consider selling Kenzie again, but only locally, and she doesn't want to do any of the work. I'm VERY hesitant to do anything though because of the mess that was created last time that I tried to help sell/rehome Kenzie..


----------



## nvr2many

Well, if you can I would probably try to get someone local to take her just to get yourself relief! You will know where she is going and that someone can take on your burden and really not consider it a burden. Because they love her! That would be awesome! I really do not see an end for you until you either own her, find her a home or just walk away! And how do you do that after all you have been through. Gah!


----------



## Endiku

I'm considering starting to look. I'm hoping she'll take the initiative and start hunting on her own so I don't get stuck in the middle again though. Its not too fun xD I don't think I can just walk away though. I have too much poured into her to just abandon her now when things are confusing. Thats what pretty much everyone at home is telling me to do, but it just doesn't seem...right to me. There has to be another way. If I walked away, I'd have to leave the farm entirely, and both people and animals would suffer because I've become so entwined in how things are run.

On a happier subject, today was absolutely amazing! I forgot my camera so I took some photos on my phone, but my phone is being stupid and saying 'insufficient memory' when I try to text them to my email so I can retrieve them. I'll keep trying. Kenzie was AWESOME today though. Normal poo to begin with, then I guess she was really feeling good today because when I let her back out into the pasture after she had breakfast, she decided to do a few victory laps around the perimeter. What she thought she won, I don't know, but I won't lie, I cried. I never cry. In this ENTIRE time that I've been working with her, rehabbing her and healing her, I've only seen her canter once and it was because another mare chased her. Otherwise she has just jogged around at WP horse pace, placid and looking more like a 20 year old nag than a 1 year old filly. Today though, for the very first time, I saw her _playing_ just because she could!!! She made at least 3 laps at a full out run, neighing and kicking up her heels before slowing down and giving me her best arabian impression, head and tail high in the air. I so wish I had a video recording of it sort something, but I don't think that image will ever come out of my head. She looked like the racing bred, happy, carefree yearling that she's supposed to be for the first time today. I was beginning to give up hope that I'd ever see any real spirit in her.

Of course, that probably means she'll have more energy to act up now...LOL. It was pretty funny though, because Bess (her pasture mate) and the horses in the other pen were just staring her like she was an idiot. They all know its WAAAY too hot to move more than absolutely necessary, but she sure didn't care.

Also, I guess she was pretty itchy today and that ended up being to my benefit. We're still working on the head shy issue with the injured ear, so after I did a little bit of ground work with her today (we're learning to walk over the dreaded bridge!) I decided to give her a bath. Started scrubbing away, and she was really relaxing into it and was nearly asleep so I decided to try washing the top part of her mane and neck which she highly dislikes. She was totally fine with it so I just kept working higher, massaging and scratching her, and she actually let me scratch her poll and rub her damaged ear. Apparently she decided it felt good too because she started groaning, cocking her head, and wiggling her lip too. It was pretty funny. I just hope she remembers today and realized I'm not trying to chop off her ear again!


----------



## x8jason8x

It's nice to read that's she's doing well after that first post I read. I'd gladly cut someone's ear off for doing something like that. All ire aside, you're a hell of a person to endure everything you have. I wish I could afford to take on another horse! I just wanted to say that despite all that's bad in people, you're a good reason to have faith in humanity. Good luck with finding a place for her.


----------



## ConstanceEs

You find that jerk wad.... and you cut HIS ear off. I'm so mad I can hardly stand it.


----------



## Endiku

Welcome to Kenzie's thread Jason and Constance 

Unfortunately we never did find out who did it...too little to go on, too many possibilities, and not even evidence according to the police...who I think were less than helpful. It makes me mad that they just blew it off. Thankfully though, BO bought some surveillance cameras and they're hooked up and running now, so if this (or anything else) happens again we can hopefully catch the person. Hopefully that's enough.


So I DID bring my camera today, brushed Kenzie off and made her pretty, went to get my camera, and found that the batteries had died >.> So annoying! I'll go get some more soon but in the mean time I did manage to get one picture off of my phone. Low quality as always, but its something right? xD

you can't tell in the picture but her coat has really bleached out in the sun. She is still thin, as always, but I can't believe how much her mane has grown in the past month or two! Yay for mane suppliments! lol. Her hips still look so sunken in though. I'm not sure why.











And now for the BEST news <333 I'm so excited. I finally figured out why she isn't getting thicker. She really HAS been growing! I've been putting off measuring her for a while now because I didn't want to be disappointed, but she's bulked up lately and I've realized she's been a lot harder to see over. I think she just went through another growth spurt too so today I was like 'Ok. Time to see if baby is any bigger!' Imagine my surprise when I tape her at the wither (could be off by a bit, mind you. I tried my best though.) to be *13hh* and 1/2 of an inch. Her butt is even taller (another growth spurt?) and is 13.1hh!!! I'm so happy. She has also officially outgrown her blue raggedy halter, but no worried. Sunset Halters received my order and is working on it already, so it should be here within a week or so  they're great people with awesome customer service, just as you guys said. They have outdated information on their website for the invoice used with Money Orders, so I sent them a bit less than the actual cost. When they realized that, they let me know but they aren't charging me any more than was on the paper. Very kind of them.

Kenzie meets the chiropractor tomorrow  I noticed (don't how I didn't notice before) that a very small area between her ribs feels kind of sunken in today, which is weird...didn't hurt her to press on it but its worrying me. I'm going to ask the chiro about it tomorrow (she's vet certified too) if I can. Hopefully it isn't anything terrible.

Also, Kenzie got her first round bale (well, she has to share with Bess too, but shhhh) today and LOVES it. 

Lastly, can horses eat when they have cribbing collars on? I think I'm going to have to get Kenzie one. She has started cribbing and making a weird burping (wind sucking) sound when she's standing in the run in to eat, even if there is hay in front of her :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yay!!!!!


----------



## amp23

Yes horses are still able to eat with a cribbing collar on.  I know a few that have to wear them all the time


----------



## Endiku

Perfect. I'll buy her one then. Any suggestions? I think I'll have to order it because TSC and Steinhausers don't have them. Maybe one with padding for comfort? I was trying to avoid getting her one, but I'm really worried she's going to make herself colic.


----------



## Celeste

Kenzie is really looking better!!


----------



## sewsmarty

Get a bottle of vetracyn it is amazing for healing any cuts or gashes even...so sorry for what happened....god sees everything.....so glad he is doing better....


----------



## Endiku

Ugh. I didn't get to come out to the farm for Kenzie and Sour's appointments today because mom 'put her hand down' and refused to let me go. I got sick during leadership camp last Tuesday and have just been getting worse. It started as just a cold, then a sore throat and sinus clogging, then coughing. I started coughing really badly yesterday so she didn't let me go today and took me to the doctor instead. I have bronchitis...AGAIN. *sigh*. I swear my immune system hates me. If theres even a 1% chance of me getting sick somewhere, I will. So I've been home all day resting and shoving antibiotics down my throat in hopes that I'll feel better in the morning and be allowed to go back out and work. I'm currently a councelor/riding instructor for our day camps so I know they're going to really need me. We'll see.

ANYWAYS, that being said, I didn't get to ask about the weird spot on Kenzie's side, and I didn't get to observe. One of my friends that I trust very much (she recommended this chiro to me and uses her for her imported warmblood dressage horse) went out and held the girls for the chiro though, so they did both get seen, so that's good. According to my friend Sour was a real pain about it at first, which is unfortunate, but Kenzie did great. Both of them did need adjusted and it was in the tuber sacral area, but Kenzie was also sore near her poll and stifles too. The chiro said she could feel some very tense muscles and possibly some scar tissue on her left hip, which is interesting. I wonder what caused the scar tissue. That's about all I know right now though. I'm supposed to call her tomorrow for a full update and for her to let me know whether or not she thinks either of them need another visit. 

My friend did send a few pictures of Kenzie back out in her pasture after her adjustment so I'll show those to you guys. I was hoping she'd take some during the procedure but I guess she was busy, especially with my little poop head of a pony xD she's not fond of vets, and I guess she got the same 'aura' from the chiro. lol.


Just as a disclaimer, the chestnut gelding in the photo isn't mine, he's the BO's son's and I don't have any control over what is done with him or where he is. He gets along ok with Kenzie so he gets dumped in there to graze when his owner isn't using him. I don't agree with tying the lead rop up around the neck rather than taking the time to undo it, but I can't prevent it. Hopefully it never comes undone or gets caught. These pictures show just how light Kenzie is getting though.









Showing a little rib in this picture.









She never cribs (that I see anyways) in the 'pasture' even when she isn't grazing, so I guess she's just majorly claustrophobic and cribs to cope or something? That gives me even more reason to want to avoid ever stalling her if at all possible though. I think she's go berserks.









She's not QUITE as shiny as Bud, but pretty close ^_^ he's one of the few horses on the farm that is on a 'special' feed, and I think he eats Omleen 200 since he is a competition horse. Whatever it is, it works because he's one glossy, muscular horse! Funky cross though...he's an ASB x QH


----------



## Endiku

LOL, whoops.... meant to type 'put her FOOT down' not hand. Sorry about that.

Also, I just got a notification that Kenzie's new halter has been shipped. Yay!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Kenzie looks much better!!


----------



## Endiku

Good to hear! Question: are those lines on her rump what people refer to as poverty lines?

I've been looking at cribbing collars and researching cribbing itself, but I'm kind of wondering if a collar is even going to help. Everyone at my barn that I asked told me their horses still cribbed with the collar, and research (which could easily be wrong) tells me that cribbing is often a sign of ulcers, deficiencies, acidic stomachs, or excess gas. Should I be looking into putting her on some sort of ulcer medication or something? If so, which one? She had ulcers as a 5 month old which caused her to crib, so I can definitely see that being the culprit this time. Why only when she's penned up in a small area though? She doesn't crib in the pasture, but cribs excessively in the run in, which is bad since she's having to spend 4-5 hours a day in there due to us needing to turn some other horses out in her paddock.

Here are some more pictures of her today in the feeding pen that I took. Nothing special, but whatever xD she's been coming with me every day to 'help' water the rest of the horses lately which she seems to really enjoy, then coming into the feeding pen for breakfast before I turn her out for the day. The paddock has pretty much no grass left in it anymore, but she has hay so I guess its alright. 

faded baby









the color of her back is all kinds of funky for some reason. At least her spine is covered now?









This is the hay quality. I don't think she likes it very much, and I can't really blame her but hay is getting expensive and hard to get again >.> she doesn't seem to be eating a whole lot of it, but its hard to tell since she's on an ad lib round bale with another horse.









Do you guys see how...bumpy this side of her ribs looks? I can't figure it out :/ it doesn't seem to hurt at all, or feel all that bumpy when I run my hands down her side, but it bothers me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky had it too when he was getting back into weight.

I don't really know what it is..


----------



## heymckate

I've been looking at cribbing collars and researching cribbing itself, but I'm kind of wondering if a collar is even going to help. Everyone at my barn that I asked told me their horses still cribbed with the collar, and research (which could easily be wrong) tells me that cribbing is often a sign of ulcers, deficiencies, acidic stomachs, or excess gas. Should I be looking into putting her on some sort of ulcer medication or something? If so, which one? [/QUOTE]

Honestly, the best medication I've found for ulcers is straight up aloe (and it's cheap!). You can administer it in a variety of ways (using distilled water, etc.), but what has worked best for me is to get an aloe leaf, slice it open, use the flat end of a knife to scrape out the gel, and then mix it up in a bucket of soaked alfalfa (or you could mix it up with grain, whatever you want). When treating my OTTB, I gave it to him a few times a week.


----------



## Endiku

I've actually used aloe and slippery elm before as an ulcer treatment for a Tb before, so that's a good idea Heymckate! I can't find any aloe right now though, and my own plant has been depleted thanks to my frequent sun burns xD any idea of where to get it, or do you think pure aloe juice would work well?


----------



## Endiku

How do you know if a feed has a lot of carbohydrates if it isn't listed? I'm thinking maybe lowering the carb concentration in her feed might help if she does have ulcers. Maybe I could cut her Mare and Foal feed back to 2.5-3 lbs daily instead of 4 lbs and increase her alfalfa pellets or beet pulp more? She's up to 2 lbs BP right now, and 5 lbs alfalfa pellets.


----------



## egrogan

Can't help with your feeding questions, but just wanted to say she's looking so much better! Like a real horse again!


----------



## Endiku

That's such a good thing to hear. I feel like at this point in her rehabilitation I would be able to post her in the critique section and get the fairly typical answer of 'your yearling is ribby so you need to feed her more groceries' rather than 'O_O your horse is nearly dead. You have no business being around horses' which is the response I would have gotten even two months ago xD She still looks NOTHING like the now 20 month old that she is, but we're making progress. She looks older than 5 months anyways...maybe a young yearling?

I don't know. If you guys didn't know Kenzie, her story, or her age, what age would you guess her to be? I ought to ask a few people at the farm who don't know her age, just out of curiousity


----------



## natisha

Neigh Lox is a good antacid & is pretty cheap. The best course would be to cure the ulcers with Ulcer Guard but it's very expensive & not something you should pay for.
The NeighLox would at least tell you if you are on the right track.


----------



## Endiku

Thanks. I'll look for that. I was looking at Ulcer Guard yesterday and nearly fainted when I saw the prices for not even a months supply O_O I'm willing to do what it takes to get her better, but I'm not paying $68 a month for ulcer medicine if I'm not even sure ulcers are what are causing her cribbing in the first place!

I'm going picture happy over here, so have some more! Please pardon her halter...I'm borrowing it from a friend because the nylon halter is officially too small. Its a yearling halter though, so I'm sure hoping her new halter will fit better...










her floppy ear makes all of her expressions look disinterested and less than amused xD









her shark fin withers and ewe looking neck are not doing her any favors I'm afraid! LOL. Its ok, I love her anyways 









my attempt at a selfie + kenzie didn't work out so well. She ended up just glaring over at me like 'OH. I see. I can't be in your personal space but you can just cozy right up into mine. Makes total sense. Jerk.'









standing at the patience tree, looking as annoyed and pathetic as she possibly can. Miss too-awesome-for-Allyson decided that she did NOT want to be hosed down today to get all of the excess fly spray off her coat from this week, and threw a tantrum about being tied while I washed her. Therefore she was banished to the tree of never ending tying (read - POOR BABY had to stand there for a WHOLE 30 minutes while I stood on the deck to eat lunch.) She's definitely feeling better and acting very much like she yearling that she is xD the fussed and pouted for about 5 minutes, pawing and pacing at the tree to see if I'd notice her, but as soon as she realized I wasn't doing anything about it she settled down and took a nap. What a goof.









Pardon that aweful running braid...I was trying to be fast while she was being good for a few minutes xD










Also, Kenzie's new halter came in today!!! Unfortunately it came in literally 30 minutes after I had already left the house, but whatever. I'll try it on her tomorrow. It looks really big to me, but we'll see. The good news though, is that it looks like great quality, I LOVE how soft and pliable the rope is, and it IS royal purple!


----------



## Endiku

Alright, well I was in a hurry this morning because I was late for church and still covered in hay + grossed out after having to remove a very bloated, very _dead_ squirrel from a boarder's water tub this morning (YUCKYUCKYUCK) and having to scrub said 100 gallon tub in case of disease, but I did snap a quick picture.

Presenting Miss Kenzie and her lovely new Sunset Halters rope halter!  I think she looks quite snazzy in it, and apparently she does too since she took her piggy face out of her grain long enough politely model it for me.










only for a moment though! Then it was back to her nom noms. Gotta love her sketchy mane trying to grow back...LOL









I have to admit that its been a while since I've used a rope halter though. Lately I've just been sticking to a nylon for Sour. Is the halter adjusted right, or is it too high up on her face? It looks a little high to me. She definitely has a lot of growing room in it, but I think its small enough to be functionable...what do you guys think? And I LOVE the color on her. Good choice guys!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's about 3 fingers too short on her nose but it's great that you have room to adjust it accordingly 

Are you able to loosen the knots at all or are they on there pretty tight?


----------



## Endiku

Thanks. I'll make sure that I put it lower tomorrow. She only had it on while I was bringing her from the pasture to her panel pen and I didn't dare tie her (especially since smartie pants has decided setting back when she gets scared is a great idea. Glad we have sturdy trees!) while I wasn't sure if it was on correctly or not.

The knots are pretty tight but I think I could work them out to adjust them if I really needed to. I just realized the noseband was a bit twisted too. Whoops xD 

I'm loving how soft the rope is though!


----------



## Kayella

Looks good! I agree it's a bit too high up on her nose. Henny has just as much growing room on his halter, too. I like to think it gives them MONTHS of use for one halter, which is good for a growing baby! They won't be growing out of them any time soon.


----------



## Wallaby

You should be able to tighten the nose via the fiador knot by pushing the excess nose rope into the knot, then pulling it out the clip loop. If that makes any sense at all. 
The clip loop will be huge for a while but that excess will disappear fast as she grows. 

I would leave all the other knots as they are, tightening up the nose will probably be just the ticket (it'll sit lower at the correct "bigness" for her nose = take up a lot of the excess cheek/throat/etc stuff). 

She looks haught AND hot in her new spiffin' halter! :lol:


----------



## Elana

She is turning into a pretty good horse! Boy oh boy is she light boned though! I don't think I have seen such light rear cannons on a horse! She is nice through the body.. short coupled and short backed. She has a lovely shoulder ( so far). 

Cribbing in Thoroughbreds.. TRUE cribbing with air swallowing.. is often genetic. Yes... really. It is part of an obsessive compulsive behavior on par with weaving. 

I have often heard it said that cribbing in Thoroughbreds is caused by racing and being stalled. No. It is often found in lines and being stalled shows it off more. I have seen horses out in a herd, on pasture crib at a stump or a fence. Ton of grass and socialization.. and there the horse is cribbing. In the field. The ones that don't crib will weave. Is an increase in cribbing ulcer sourced? Maybe. 

What is really going on is that cribbing releases endorphins and the horse actually become addicted to that release. Years ago I read a study.. where they gave horses some sort of medication.. and the cribbing stopped. I forget what that was.. but the horses stopped cribbing.. then the meds were removed and cribbing restarted. 

Considering where this filly has come from she very well could have ulcers and yes.. that should be checked.


----------



## Endiku

Haha, yeah she definitely has lots of 'wiggle room' in that halter, so I'm thinking she'll fit it for a loooong time xD fine with me though. 

Thanks for that tip Wallaby, I think it makes sense! I'll fiddle around with it today and see if I can't get it a bit smaller through the nose, then take a picture so you guys can check it. Those knots are tight, tight, tight, but the fiador knot isn't as bad so I think with some work it will loosen.

Hopefully I at least have it tied right? xD I tied it wrong for FOREVER, and just a few months ago a friend of mine was like 'errrr....so yeah. Let me help you with that." Turns out _everyone_ at my farm ties it wrong, and yet we're a 'western' facility. _-headdesk-_

You're not kidding Elana! I'm used to our wide-as-tall Quarter Horses so having Kenzie around is...strange to say the least. I feel like she'll break if I touch her xD those cannons are just so darned long, and she is still pretty badly cow hocked in the back. The left hind has corrected itself some though, which I'm glad for.

I'm not sure where she got those toothpick legs...maybe her dam? Mama was light boned and had all sorts of lameness issues/stocked up super easily in the short time that we had her while trying to rehab her... but her legs weren't as light as Kenzie's are.

(Poor skinny mama. I really wish we could have helped her.)



















I'm not sure who her sire is though, so maybe he had funky legs. I think her sire might of been this crypto 3 year old that was apparently with them most of the time, but I think her breeder had another stallion too.

If the crypto (Jethro. We gelded him and he's quite the trail horse for someone now!) was her daddy, he had some pretty crazy legs and clubby feet, so that might explain it.









Either way, unless she somehow manages to grow into those cannons (unlikely) I don't see her doing anything too strenuous as an adult, but maybe she'll make a nice all rounder for someone. I doubt anyone would want a show horse with as many scars as she has anyways.

She's definitely a true cribber. I can hear her suck in and make that belching sound every time she cribs, and she doesn't chew. I don't think I'm going to try a collar after all though, as anyone I've asked said it just makes them pick up another habit and creates stress for them. I'll figure out another way to deal with it. I'll definitely have her checked for the ulcers and treat those if she has them, and if she still cribs after that...well, so be it. I guess she'll just require more dental care and as much turn out as possible to keep cribbing to a minimum.


----------



## Elana

Those legs are.. just hers. Mother seems a nice enough looking horse and the crypto is a nice enough horse. Adequate bone in both. 

Kenzie may be a different horse altogether in 6 months. Time will tell!


----------



## verona1016

Elana said:


> What is really going on is that cribbing releases endorphins and the horse actually become addicted to that release. Years ago I read a study.. where they gave horses some sort of medication.. and the cribbing stopped. I forget what that was.. but the horses stopped cribbing.. then the meds were removed and cribbing restarted.


I read about that study and found it to be very interesting, and very confusing  The medication they used blocks endorphin receptors, so should block the natural 'high' from cribbing. You'd think they'd just try harder if a medication blocked those endorphins (like how a drug addict will keep taking higher and higher doses of drugs to get the same high because the body 'gets used to' the smaller doses), but they didn't. 

Here's the abstract to that study: The effect of the NMDA receptor bloc... [Pharmacol Biochem Behav. 2001] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## AmateurOwner

Endiku, you are a wonderful writer! You should really think about writing some books  You story is endearing and I love, love, love your personality and heart. Keep up the good work ~ I'll happily follow your progress!


----------



## Endiku

That really is an interesting idea...thanks for the link to the abstract Verona. I didn't even realize it was possible to block receptors like that! Wow.


Alright, well bear with me as I write this all out since I have a lot on my mind, but here I go... 


As I've mentioned multiple times, I've been trying and trying to figure out how to rehome Kenzie, but its really just not seeming to _work _considering the fact that she's mine. You guys mentioning just how twisted it is that I'm paying so much but having no say in anything also has really gotten me thinking.

Please, feel free to give me cons to any idea I throw out, discourage me from doing it, tell me things I may have not thought out correctly (I'm a teenager, it tends to happen! LOL) etc., I won't be offended... 

The only way that I can possibly rehome Kenzie 'for sure' at this point, is if I own her correct? But BO is also unwilling to put in the work to rehome Kenzie, and even if she did I can't be sure that she would put Kenzie into the right home. I'm not questioning her intentions, but she has a LOT on her plate and a lot of financial strain so I can definitely see her going for what will 'regain her losses' best while also not take much time rather than what is really going work for Kenzie. Me owning her long term though...as in, longer than a few months, is out of the question.

However, I also just can't leave Kenzie where she is much longer. Things are falling apart at the farm more and more, and its just really not all that safe for her. Not so much because of security right now, but because people just don't have the horse's best interest at heart anymore. Not just BO, but all of the volunteers either. I really think the intention of the facility was good, but the love in it has just...died. And without dedication, a place like this farm goes down, and it goes down quickly. The horses still aren't neglected but many of them are in need of more than they're getting...things like dental work, therapeudic farrier care, higher quality feed, etc), and a trainer has been brought in who has philosophies that are distinctively Hispanic (I am not trying to be racist or anything, please understand, but Hispanic horsemanship at least in MY area tends to be cruel and inhumane) and I'm worried about the affect he will have on the farm. Mechanical Hackamoors, TTs, and rough handling are beginning to resurface at the farm dispite all that I've done to educate and get rid of those things. Add to that the fact that BO's son has begun 'training' and is taking multiple young horses that we own and, strictly IMO, is ruining them....and I'm worried that if Kenzie stays, they are going to do something ignorant such as breed her or start her far too early. Lastly, the facility is getting run down and I'm constantly finding bits of metal, baling twine, wire, etc and I am worried that she is going to injure herself again.

So that leaves me with the job of figuring out what to do with her. Obviously the first step would be to buy her. That's fine, I have the money to do that. Boarding is my big issue, because of the price, but I _might_ have a short term solution to that. It isn't ideal, but I know she'd get good care. A friend's friend owns a little private farm about 85 minutes from where I live. Lovely little facility, with plenty of grass and safe fencing/shade, etc. She's an 'older' lady, maybe 60, who decided to take in a few misfortuned horses much like Kenzie a few years ago and she has 10 currently, including 4 minis. Each horse has it's own problem, whether it has been abused or isn't ridable anymore, but she makes sure they are all well cared for. 

I hesitated to call her because I've only known her for a short time (I'm helping her start a colt of one of her last rescues because he is undamaged and she'd like to sell him on) and I know she already has a LOT to do with that many horses and it only being her caring for them, but I contacted her this weekend and while she isn't able to take Kenzie permanently, she's willing to let me keep her there for just a bit of money to help her out, as long as I take care of all of her expenses (farrier, vet, worming, feed, hay, etc...which I'm already doing) and feed her twice a day. Sounds optimal, but remember...that would mean transporting Kenzie the required miles (I have no trailer access) somehow, and it would also mean not getting to see her often_._*Maybe* once a week. But its not about me is it?

Bringing her to this woman's ranch would only work under certain conditions though. 

*One,* I would have to buy her from BO. I don't think it would be too hard, but theres always the chance BO will completely close up about it again. 

*Two,* I would have to figure out a way to get her there. 

*Three*, my parents would have to be in on this too. I have convinced them to let me buy Kenzie, but _ONLY_ if I have a 'plan' that includes someone who is willing to take Kenzie from me *within 6 *months once I have her rehabbed (another plus of her going out there is that there is a MUCH better farrier who could help her hooves). That's the big thing. Of course, if I OWNED Kenzie, I would not be limited to just local people. I would have the option if anyone on HF that might be interested, people near where Kenzie would be living, people in my area...our horizons would be broadened considerably because I would not be the middleman anymore, and we would not have to deal with certain difficult people. I would even be willing to help pay for, or use the rest of Kenzie's fund for, professional transportation to another state.

The last stipulation is the biggest. To buy Kenzie with my parents approval, I must already have someone willing to take her (with the understanding that they might have to back out if there is a huge life change or something)...which would take a lot of thought. 

I don't know...it all sounds so complicated with a lot of variables that could go wrong. But what we're doing now just isn't going to work. You guys are right...the only thing this can end in right now is heartache. :/


----------



## Celeste

Buy her today and all of us will help you figure out the details later. If you don't and she is mistreated, you are going to be so sad.


----------



## Endiku

sorry, lots of typos. When my mind starts moving fast, it jumbles itself up.

*considering that she is not mine

let me know if anything didn't make sense. I just reread my post and its hard for even me to follow my line of thought xD

I'm just so worried about making rash decisions on my part and getting Kenzie or I into a situation. I'm trying to keep my ties with BO friendly for my sake and for the sake of the other horses on the farm (I'm their only advocate right now) which is a huge factor, but Kenzie also needs to get out of there. 

I'm very seriously considering doing it though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Endiku I feel that you should make this all about you.

Instead of telling the BO that you want a better life for Kenzie, totally go off of emotions alone and talk about how much Kenzie means to you, etc. I am sure that she would be happy to hand her over to you if you express yourself in this way.

It's only advice; you don't have to take it. But I feel if you do focus on the things Kenzie isn't getting, it will put the BO on the defensive side.


----------



## FaydesMom

I absolutely agree with Sky, go all soft and sentimental on BO and sweet talk her into letting you have Kenzie. As much as you have been through with Kenzie already is pretty convincing evidence of how much you care for her. 

Will you be able to move Sour too? She really needs to be away from there as well, I worry about her also. :-(


----------



## Wallaby

On the "where to move her" front, are there any pastures you, say, drive by on a daily basis or see often that you just sort of wonder about? [I think the idea with your older friend is great too, this is just another idea]

Anyway, basically what I'm getting at is that the exact same thing you wrote about started happening with the place I initially boarded Lacey at. It's all so the same that I wonder if those people moved to Texas [they didn't but you know]. :lol:
Obviously, I had to get Lacey out.
My elderly neighbors own pasture land where they had kept horses when I was little, until one horse died in a seriously traumatic freak accident involving the pasture [the "baby" -it was their one time breeding "experiment" baby- stuck his head through a metal gate+slit a neck artery on the gate latch]..then they got out of horses.
I swallowed my fear and one day decided to go over there, just to ask if they might consider letting me board there.

They immediately agreed to let me keep Lacey on their property and, even though I offered to pay, don't charge me a dime and let me do whatever I need with the pasture. For instance, bringing the goats home: I went over to ask if that was ok since it is their land...and they said "of course it's ok! It's your pasture!!" 
They act like I'm doing them some kind of service by being on the land everyday but really, come on. :lol:

I've had Lacey "home" for nearly 3 years now, on their property, and it's still working out great. But it never would have happened if I hadn't listened to the "mind itch" and gone over to ask. Heck, I didn't even know these people, beyond having them yell at me about my neighbor's dog once, prior to asking! :lol:

Anyway, just something to think about. Ask people you don't expect. There will be a solution. I know it. 
And like Celeste said, buy Kenzie and we will help you figure it out. :hug:


----------



## Celeste

How much does the barn owner thing she is worth?


----------



## Endiku

First off, you guys are awesome. But I hope you already know that.

I think you're absolutely right Sky. She definitely gets defensive very quickly and I didn't do a good job of realizing that last time. And when she gets defensive, she gets angry. If and when I do approach her about buying Kenzie, I'll make this a 'I love her so much, and I promise I'll take care of her if you let me buy her from you.' yadayadayada thing. Maybe it will work since I'm still young. And I DO love Kenzie... I just realize that _I_ can't be her owner. At least not for long anyways.

Wallaby, I was actually thinking about that this morning! I pass tons of pastures on my way to work and school, but they're all cattle pastures with barbed wire fences, 40+ acres each, with cattle occupying them. Not necessarily a bad thing, but I have no idea how to go about contacting the ranchers that own those pastures, and I'm not sure how I'd go about FINDING Kenzie in all of that xD 

There's another field literally RIGHT by where she is now that is really nice and lush considering the time of year, and the people who own it raise meat goats and cattle (only 4-5 at a time) as far as I can tell, soI thought about going to ask them, but its just TOO close to the farm for me to be comfortable with moving her there. Not to mention that it is all barbed wire also.

I don't know. Maybe I'm being too picky.

One thing I'm worried about though, is going on about how I love Kenzie and want to have her, then turning right around and rehoming her. Seems a little...fishy, even to me xD What if BO realizes I'm really just going around her to get Kenzie rehomed? Like I said, I don't think she'd do anything drastic, but you just never know. I'll definitely get paperwork drawn up and stuff when I do buy her, but I just keep getting all of these 'what ifs' in my head.

Celeste, I'm not sure. Originally she was talking $350 or so, which seems a bit much considering the economy right now, but she keeps going on about bloodlines even though Kenzie isn't registered as far as I know. Maybe I can talk her down with cash.

As for Sour...I'm working on that too. I feel a little better about her PROVIDED that I don't make BO mad or anything, since she IS legally mine and I can do whatever I feel like doing with her. I want her off the farm too, and plan to get her off ASAP. Once everything with Kenzie is settled, I think I know where I want to take her. I just cant afford Kenzie AND boarding Sour at this particular place because board is $280 per month as opposed to the $125 + hay and feed that I'm paying right now (remember, I work off half my board)

Also, Sour is an adult and she doesn't require quite the upkeep and Kenzie does. She'll be OK 12 hours in a stall, 12 hours out, so its a lot easier for me to find a place that can take her and accommodate her.


----------



## Kayella

If you ever need to transport Kenzie, you know we have a trailer waiting for her. :wink: It's definitely a tough decision and requires a lot of thinking. But nothing gets done when you don't take risks, right?


----------



## Endiku

If I buy her Kayella, I'll have to take you up on that. Hopefully it would just be a one time thing transporting her up to the woman (we'll call her Mrs. N)'s farm. I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Celeste

I would just pay the price and get her moved. You should try talking to some farmers around there. You might find that they let you pasture board her really cheap. How you will find her is to call her. She will want her feed even if she is full of grass. Another thing about moving her, if she has good pasture, your feeding expenses will go way down.


----------



## Endiku

That's very true Celeste. Any idea how you go about contacting them though? I rarely see trucks, and there are usually no trespass signs and such so I'd feel weird just going up to them and going "HEY, so question..."


----------



## Endiku

Well Wallaby, I went with a sudden "mind itch" and remembered a girl in my class last year who has two horses living at home, and contacted her.

I don't have many details yet and it isn't 'for sure' but I just might have a solution... and its only 20 minutes away. 

I know most of you aren't Christians, but God is Good! And so are mind itches. And advice. LOL.


----------



## cakemom

Love mind itches!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

WOW. Kenzie officially has a place to stay if I can just buy her. My parents have given me their ok, and the place she'll be going is great. Another pasture with at least some grass and only two other horses, and the family she'll be staying with live on the property, have a great barefoot farrier, and already know she isn't in great condition. They have barbed wire but it is reinforced with electric tape and is upkept nicely, so hopefully it will work out.

I sure hope this works out...

Kayella, I'm going to send you a PM.


----------



## Wallaby

Yaaaaay "mind itches"!! [my personal take: 'mind itch'=God, too ] That's fantastic! I hope it works out. That sounds super perfect. I'm really excited for you!


----------



## Endiku

Almost too perfect. My mind is spinning. I really hope this all works out...Kenzie (and I) has been through so much...getting her off of the property and officially in my care will be a BIG and very good step in the right direction.

She'll be able to be out 24/7 as well unless there is severe weather. I almost don't want to believe how perfect this might be.

Ofcourse, this is only IF I can get her from BO. Big if. Prayers, jingles, and thoughts appreciated now more than ever! I'll talk to BO about it within the next day or two.


----------



## Celeste

You may actually be able to keep Kenzie long term. She is small, but you are not exactly over-sized yourself. You might make a nice pair. Yes you are going to college. That may not mean she has to go. You can save a LOT of money by going to college locally and staying home a little longer. Having a horse while I was in college actually was a good investment because of all the trouble that it kept me out of. I wonder if you could move Sour as well.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Wow this is such amazing news!! There will be some major prayers headed your way from Alberta, Canada over the next few days!! From what I've read, you are such a kind hearted person, and I really believe you deserve to have things workout for you and Kenzie!! (and Sour of course!)


----------



## Kayella

Wooo mind itches! One of my recent mind itches has opened up a whole new pathway fora future career. All with just one question! Funny how those things work hehe. 

Just let me know when(if) little Kenzie will need to be moved and we'll work something out!


----------



## Wallaby

Celeste said:


> You may actually be able to keep Kenzie long term. She is small, but you are not exactly over-sized yourself. You might make a nice pair. Yes you are going to college. That may not mean she has to go. You can save a LOT of money by going to college locally and staying home a little longer. Having a horse while I was in college actually was a good investment because of all the trouble that it kept me out of. I wonder if you could move Sour as well.


This times a million.

Also, "I need to get home to take care of the horse" is a GREAT excuse for getting out of parties and other "fun" activities without seeming rude. :lol: Don't tell anyone but I used that one a lot this past year to get out of "alternate" activities that were not my kind of thing. I am a terrible person. hahaha

And even, depending on how far away an "acceptable" college is, commuting is really not that bad. During the school year I travel 1.5 hours, one way, to school on mass transit everyday...which I was sure would be terrible when I prepared to transfer to this school. But it's really not bad. 
Of course, we don't want to get too ahead of ourselves, but STILL. This could work.


----------



## MsLady

This is such great news, praying everything works out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Endiku said:


> Ofcourse, this is only IF I can get her from BO. Big if. Prayers, jingles, and thoughts appreciated now more than ever! I'll talk to BO about it within the next day or two.



I should mention Endiku that I was in the same awkward pickle.

Honestly you just have to take a chance and hope that they don't take it personally. At the end of the day as long as your girlies are safe, that's what counts.


----------



## Calisphere

You've got prayers from Colorado here!

I wish I could take Kenzie myself, but as a very green horse person, I think I'd be way over my head and would probably have you on the phone at odd hours asking "OMG!!! Is this normal?!?!?" at every little thing. Lol. That's not to say that I have come very close several times to asking you to send her to me though.


----------



## Cherrij

Best of luck from Latvia! Me and my wonky horses hope that everything gets sorted out just the way you want!!!


----------



## egrogan

Wow, this happened so quickly. I hadn't been on the thread for about a day, and all of a sudden, Kenzie might have a whole new life!!

You've gotten great advice, the only thing I would add is that you'd obviously have sale paperwork drawn up, and assuming Sour is also moved off the current farm in 5-6 months when you'd be aiming to rehome Kenzie, do you imagine you'll still be in touch with BO? Would she even know if Kenzie ultimately went somewhere else. Even if that's your long term plan, focus on how much you love Kenzie and want her now, but don't necessarily talk about long term plans- I've learned in both my personal and professional life that I have a tendency to "over share" because I have this habit of wanting people to understand that I'm logical and have thought things through to any possible outcome- and sometimes that gets you in trouble 

Fingers crossed this all works!


----------



## Endiku

Its nice to think that I might be able to keep Kenzie, but I definitely don't want to get my hopes up. I _did_ tell the family she's moving in with (We'll call them the family P to make things easier) that this would hopefully be short term just until I can get her 100% healthy and ready for a new home, so this living arrangement might not last. I need to have back up money and a plan just in case. 

I won't lie and say I haven't thought about it though. Kenzie is such a diamond in the rough, even if she is pretty beat up and gangly looking. Her personality has REALLY been coming back in the past few weeks since I've been able to spend more time with her, and she's helped me through a lot of tough family problems lately. Funny, my mom and I were talking about how she and I are a LOT alike this morning when she went out to feed with me...we both are very small for our age (she's 20 months old and 13hh, I'm 17 and 4'11), both a bit underweight but getting better, we both have some minor trust issues but would never purposely hurt anyone, we both have GI problems (I'm currently undergoing testing for Crohns disease, she has possible ulcers and intestinal scarring from worms), both need special diets, both have brown hair...its actually pretty comical! Honestly though even if I figure out a way to finance owning Kenzie long term, which I'd love, I'm just not sure I'm experienced enough. I've had to really step up to the plate to gain enough knowledge to help Kenzie even thus far, and at some point my experience isn't going to be enough. I've only been around horses for 5 years and most of that time was just side-walking and grooming experience, not training and problem solving. If it wasn't for you guys and my friend, Kenzie and I would be a lot worse off. I can fix little yearling problems like teaching her to lead, tie, bathe, pick up her feet, etc., and I'm even comfortable with teaching her to ground drive and lunge myself when the time comes, but I'm really just not experienced enough in the saddle to saddle break her. Ofcourse that would be a LONG ways off, probably at least a year and a half, but I doubt I'd be able to pay for a trainer either. I've saddle trained 4 horses so far, but all of them have been under someone else's watchful, experienced eye, and most of those horses already had at least a little bit of experience with riding (4-5 starter rides, or OTTBs). They weren't completely unfamiliar with training.

Its been nice having a horse that is genuinely happy to see me though, I must admit. I love Sour to death and I wouldn't trade her for the world, but she's NOT a people horse and she's just as happy in a herd without human contact as she is with me, if not happier. She has learned to put up with me, but I can tell she doesn't particularly enjoy being with me, unless we're driving or learning something. Its been interesting to have a horse who actually craves friendship and trust, even if she is a little wary at times because of her past. Someone will be very lucky to own such a great little filly...scars and all.

Calisphere - LOL. I'm not much more experienced than you, I don't think! HF has helped me tremendously...before taking on Kenzie I had no idea about equine nutrition, hooves, wound care, etc....and the vets in my area have been less than helpful. I don't know what I would have done if I didn't have everyone here to answer my 'OHNOES. I don't know what to do!' panic posts! xD

Egrogan- no kidding! I don't think I slept at all last night. My mind is going a millions miles a minute trying to make sure I do this right. I can't believe how quickly all of this worked out...even down to the trailer!

I'm definitely going to make sure I get a bill of sale for Kenzie, as well as her coggins paperwork and her registration info if possible, just so I have it if someone wants to register her. I'll also need to get a written statement disclosing her medical history to me so that I can access it from the vet's office. I should probably drawn up some form of a boarding contract with the P family too, right? Just in case? They're a SUPER sweet family, but I'd hate to get either of us in any sort of situation because we didn't decide exactly who was providing what.

Assuming Sour and Kenzie are both off of the farm in a few months, I'm really not sure about how involved I'll be at the farm. I really would like to still help them from a volunteer standpoint with the therapy program just because I have SO much invested (mentally, not money) in the therapy kids out there that I'd really feel like I'd be letting them down if I just dissapeared. Especially because I'm literally running every aspect of the therapy right now, including collecting the money. I'm not sure that the program would even exist without me right now, because no one else is all that interested in putting much time into it. Me staying to help on the weekends would all depend on BO though, and whether or not she has any hard feelings about me taking away some of her business (not to mention me not feeding all of the boarder horses for her anymore, or helping her tune up the lesson horses). I'm kind of thinking she will be upset though, no matter how I go about moving Sour, just because of that. I guess we'll see.

I'll definitely be careful to only say what is necessary though. You make a very good point. I tend to over-explain as well, because I hate to sound like an ignorant little teenager, and I also have already gotten myself in trouble before because I've done that xD I'll likely just leave it at telling her just how much I love Kenzie and want to own her, and that she's helped me through tough times and stuff, then wait until AFTER I've bought her to let BO know I'm moving her too, unless she asks. If she wants an explanation I'll tell her I think it would be nice for her to have some grazing while she's growing, and I'd hate for Kenzie to be in her way with how busy she is and stuff. Sound ok?


Also, thanks everyone for the well wishes! I'm buzzing with nervous energy right now. I'm trying to decide whether I should call her tomorrow, or wait until I see her face to face on Thursday. I'm leaning towards face to face.


----------



## Calisphere

Endiku, I hope your personal GI tests come back the way you need them to!

As far as Kenzie goes, I think your last paragraph on how to approach the BO is a very good way to start. Others are more experienced in that area than I am, so if they agree, then you're all set. Down the road, if Kenzie does become yours and you have to rehome her, I would like to be considered even though I'm a green Coloradoan. I've been exploring a few places around here that seem very nice to board. My top choice so far is called Bibber Creek. It's a bit run down as far a paint on the buildings go and based on what some boarders I talked to said, everyone does their own thing, but there are many trails and nice big arenas (indoor and outdoor). I was also told that I'd probably have to supplement any feed as the BO is one of those who feeds the minimal to save costs. Then again, I only talked to one boarder and a leaser, so it may or may not be accurate.

At any rate, whether I ever get the chance to have Kenzie myself or not, if you'd send let me do what I can to help once/if she becomes yours, then that would make my year.


----------



## egrogan

Endiku said:


> I'm definitely going to make sure I get a bill of sale for Kenzie, as well as her coggins paperwork and her registration info if possible, just so I have it if someone wants to register her. I'll also need to get a written statement disclosing her medical history to me so that I can access it from the vet's office. I should probably drawn up some form of a boarding contract with the P family too, right? Just in case? They're a SUPER sweet family, but I'd hate to get either of us in any sort of situation because we didn't decide exactly who was providing what.


A big YES to all of this. There are lots of threads on here where you can grab sample documents that you can customize. 



Endiku said:


> Assuming Sour and Kenzie are both off of the farm in a few months, I'm really not sure about how involved I'll be at the farm. I really would like to still help them from a volunteer standpoint with the therapy program just because I have SO much invested (mentally, not money) in the therapy kids out there that I'd really feel like I'd be letting them down if I just dissapeared.


I really feel for you here. It's so hard once you're connected to the riders and have taken on so much responsibility for the program. Still, sometimes in our lives, it's the right choice to prioritize what's right for us. And, there are so many therapeutic programs out there that need experienced, dedicated volunteers- I would LOVE to have you at the program where I'm an instructor in training!! As hard as it will be to leave this particular program, if you visit the PATH Intl. website (PATH International), you can look up other programs in your geographic area that I'm sure need volunteers too. And, the great think about volunteering with these kinds of programs is that there is always a volunteer job to do no matter your age, so if you continue to enjoy this way of giving back, it's something you'll be able to keep doing (especially if you do go the Occupational Therapist route- then you'll be in really high demand!!)




Endiku said:


> I'll likely just leave it at telling her just how much I love Kenzie and want to own her, and that she's helped me through tough times and stuff, then wait until AFTER I've bought her to let BO know I'm moving her too, unless she asks. If she wants an explanation I'll tell her I think it would be nice for her to have some grazing while she's growing, and I'd hate for Kenzie to be in her way with how busy she is and stuff. Sound ok?


 All sounds good to me- one step at a time. And get everything in writing along the way!


----------



## Wallaby

Endiku said:


> Especially because I'm literally running every aspect of the therapy right now, including collecting the money. I'm not sure that the program would even exist without me right now, because no one else is all that interested in putting much time into it.


I just wanted to say that I completely understand this sentiment...but sometimes you just have to let it go. 
As hard as that is to say and hear, I was in a similar place with the summer camp I used to volunteer at. 

I was running the entire horse program, keeping all the kids safe, kids were learning, horses were mentally "re-stabilizing," this was a place I had looked forward to riding at every year while I was growing up so it was extra rewarding to take program that was just hanging on by a thread when I got it and turn it into the place everyone at camp wanted to be. Not to mention how fun it was to teach all those kids and to have "my" barn for a summer!!

But then thing started to go badly. The camp director started undermining my authority and not backing me up safety-wise when I needed back up. He knew nothing about horses but found "trainers" ["smack 'em around" types, one even slapped Lacey across the face because Lacey "didn't respect her" HAH, MY HORSE IS BLIND, genius!! haha] to train me in how things "should be done." Anyway, it all went seriously downhill and it broke my heart but, being the stubborn optimistic sort that I am, I reapplied the next year.

The next year, I was offered a position as the assistant to the horse boss...who had been chosen solely for her age and her ability to not rock the boat. She hadn't touched a horse in over 40 years. Anyway, I turned down the job because of issues with Lacey but it turned out to be for the best. 
There were at least 4 severe horse-related injuries that summer that were 100% avoidable if tack had been put on properly/safety guidelines had been followed/etc. And I later heard that the camp director, whenever anyone asked about where I had gone, told them that I "fell away from the Lord" [this was a bible camp] and other things that are emphatically not true.

And now, possibly the worst part, the barn and pasture has been turned into a go-cart track. Horses are no longer a part of camp, at all. It literally broke my heart. I loved that camp and I loved the horses there, but now I doubt I will ever set foot there again. It makes my heart sick to think about.

Anyway, all this to say that it might be best to get Kenzie and Sour out, then cut your losses. It will definitely hurt BAD for a while but eventually it will feel better. I just would hate to see you get hurt like I was hurt. 
And I'm super sorry. The end of something, or even the idea of the end, you invested a lot in is painful - at best. I would give you a real-life hug if I could. :hug:


----------



## Endiku

Yeah, I think I've known for a long time that its about time to move on, but its so _hard._ I literally feel sick when I think about leaving, not just because I'm worried about BO bad mouthing me (I can deal with that) but because I _know_ things will fall apart. Not just the therapy program, but the farm in general. If I leave, the horses won't have an advocate anymore. I seem to be the only link that is able to make change, maybe because I'm young. Every adult who has tried to step in and change things has been 'banned' from coming back out to the farm because they were too 'mouthy'. I'm the sole person left who, for whatever reason, has been able to stay in good grace but at the same time help the animals. If I leave, who is going to make sure the horses are ok? I've seen horrific things on this farm that would have gotten first if I hadn't stepped in and done something...and, well, I really need to just leave it at that. Perhaps I'll write more later on about just what goes on at this farm, but not now. I'm still running the risk of this thread being seen by someone out there that disagrees with me.

I know deep down that you guys are right though. Its just a hard truth to swallow.

Wallaby, you are a very strong person, and please know that I very much admire you for all you've done for Lacey, and just for who you are. I've never met you in my life, but somehow I have that feeling of _knowing_ you, you know? Its kind of crazy.


----------



## Wallaby

:hug: :hug: I _totally_ know what you mean! Super weird. BUT REALLY GREAT! :hug: :hug:
Also thanks. 

Also! Did you get Miss Kenz's halter figured out?


----------



## Endiku

Not yet...heh. I have it sitting lower on her nose now but I can't seem to loosen that darned fiador knot!


----------



## natisha

Maybe ask your parents to approach the BO , saying they want to buy Kenzie as a surprise for you?


----------



## Celeste

natisha said:


> Maybe ask your parents to approach the BO , saying they want to buy Kenzie as a surprise for you?


That is an awesome idea!!! Then when they move her it can be blamed on them. Also, you could say that she needs the pasture.


----------



## Endiku

I'll talk to them and ask it. I kind of don't think they'll go for it but I can always try!


----------



## natisha

Endiku said:


> I'll talk to them and ask it. I kind of don't think they'll go for it but I can always try!


It wouldn't be a lie, not really. You would be surprised & you could pay them back, right away.


----------



## Calisphere

Sometimes a little white lie is for the best. Like when a pregnant woman asking if she looks fat. It may just be safer to lie. Lol


----------



## Endiku

lol, that's one way to look at it xD I asked my dad and he said they'd discuss it today and let me know. I plan for either them or I to ask tomorrow morning. I'm going to the Waller county fair today so I can't do it today. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Lopin N Paint

Ive not followed this thread too well, but I've tried.

Your a good kid, and I commend your efforts.

If you get your horse;
I'm not a huge Parelli fan but I have this kit. Everything is used, and there is some pencil marks. Lead is 12 foot and the halter is horse sized (like Arabian/small qh size). It will help give you ideas for the ground work anyway! 

You can have the stuff if you want it, but my only stipulation is you cannot sell it, when your done with it you have to give it to someone else in need. 

PM me if you might need this stuff. Ill pay the shipping even.


----------



## Endiku

That is so generous of you Lopin N Paint! I'm not a big Parelli fan either, but there is something you can learn from anyone, right? Even if what you learn is what 'not' to do. I like a few of his ground work techniques. Thank you so much for offering to give that stuff to me. If I do get to buy her, I just might take you up on that, and I will absolutely pass it on to someone in need when I rehome her or if it doesn't work out for us.

You guys are great!

By the way, Kenzie is hilarious when its food time. She starts 'singing' to her food when I approach her with it, and makes all sorts of crazy nickering, grumbling sounds at it to 'help encourage me' to get it to her faster. She's SUPER polite about feeding time, but those sounds she makes are just so darned funny!


----------



## Cacowgirl

What a generous offer for you, Endiku. I hope things work out for you. If you get Kenzie I would not be surprised if more help doesn't come through from the HF. Maybe even a great "forever" home for her. You have given so much to her & I really believe she would not be alive except for you. Doesn't BO realize this?


----------



## Lopin N Paint

I hope you get your horse, and I hope this will help when you do!


----------



## Hunter65

Oh wow Endiku
I haven't been here in a while but am so excited for you you to buy Kenzie!


----------



## Endiku

I hope so too. Right now I'm taking my moms advice and expecting a no but hoping for a yes. My friend reminded me though, that tomorrow is the 4th and we will be taking all of the ponies to a festival at a church as we do every year, and thus BO might be a little frazzled/stressed. She said to gauge in the morning how stressed she is and what kind of mood she's in, and only ask if she seems to be feeling good and things at the festival go well. I'm going to go help them, and hopefully help keep her as low stress as possible. Some years the festival goes off without a hitch; other years things just go WRONG and we all leave exhausted. We'll see. If she seems to stressed though, I guess I can try Friday or Saturday. I won't be seeing her face to face again until Saturday though, after tomorrow.

If and when she does sell, I have access to a trailer thanks to Kayella on Sundays; so the options are this Sunday or next Sunday for moving Kenzie. My guess is it will be next Sunday since I don't see BO getting all of the paperwork together, signing the bill of sale, and letting me leave all in 1-2 days.

CaCowgirl- I actually already have a potential offer for another HF home for her, but its FAR away. Not necessarily a bad thing but I think we'd have to wait until the summer heat is over (late October or so at least) to safely have her transported. I think the trailer ride would easily be over 20 hours and since she doesn't do so hot with small spaces, that's something to realize. Its a very generous offer though and if I can't keep her or find her a local home, I'm very lucky to know I have a possible back up plan with a great owner!


----------



## Endiku

Also on another note, I backed Kenzie's grain down to 3 lbs and upped both her beet pulp and alfalfa. Alfalfa by a pound, and the BP I'm still slowly upping but I'm planning to get her up to eating another 1/2 lb at least. And I might just be imagining it but she already seems to have...gained some weight? Maybe that feed was dragging her down rather than making her gain like I thought. It seems like she's more comfortable and not cribbing quite as much. I'm hopeful! BP and alfalfa are cheaper than her feed anyways, so I'm not going to complain! lol


----------



## Celeste

I think that if you get her out on good pasture, she will do even better and you won't have to spend nearly as much on feed.


----------



## Endiku

That's what I'm hoping! I went out to where I'll be keeping her this morning and while the family doesn't have a ton of land (3.5 acres) and they have 2 horses already, they seem to manage it well. Even this late in summer they had 3" high grass in the pastures (which are divided into two so one can rest) and it looked healthy. She dry lots them at night. Hopefully having all three of them on it won't stress the pasture too much. 

The one bad thing is she won't have ad lib hay anymore because the family's two horses are easy keepers and don't need it. but she will have it ad lib at night and grazing in the day so hopefully she'll be ok. They'll feed her as much hay as I want as long as I supply it for her too, so I'm thinking as long as she gets 2 flakes in the morning, 2 at her evening feeding, the alfalfa pellets (6 lbs) and ad lib at night, she should be ok.

It has to be better than cruddy costal hay and nubs of old half-dead grass, which is what she's eating now!


----------



## Celeste

If she is up at night with hay and out in the day with grass, she should do great.


----------



## Cacowgirl

As to the trailering-Many folks drive @ night when it's cooler, & there are calming pastes, etc. that can help w/a horse's nerves, & they usually settle down once they are under way. Remember, there are always problems to any solutions. We cannot see every variable to what we may think is a good solution. Trust & faith are a big part of life. I think a parent approaching BO might be a good idea, but you have done all the work so if your express your concern for Kenzie's well-being that could also win her over. I do hope for a positive outcome for all involved.


----------



## Celeste

I think if you just shell out $300 cash she will happily turn her over.


----------



## Kayella

If you need a hay source, let me know. I have a guy in Wharton who has THE greenest hay I have ever seen. He is one of the nicest people I've ever met, and has very reasonable prices for gorgeous hay. Last time I bought, it was $6.50 a bale for Tifton 85 hay that tested at 17.5% protein!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Updates??


----------



## Endiku

Well my update is that I'm angry with myself. I chickened out.

My parents still haven't told me if they'll 'play along' and approach BO for me but it was looking like a 'No' so I told myself I'd ask today after the festival if BO was in a good mood. She wasn't in a good mood but it also wasn't terrible, and I put in a hard days work so I should have just asked her, but I didn't. I kept going 'what if she says no?!' in my head and psyched myself out. And it didn't help that she was completely surrounded by people who I find to be equally as scary (including her husband and her son. Her son hates me for some reason and I can definitely see him trying to convince her not to sell and say he wants her, not because he REALLY wants Kenzie but to disappoint me. And he rules the farm.) so I psyched myself out even more. I was waiting to get her alone or semi-alone and never did, so I lost my chance :/ Stupid. I have no excuse except that I'm scared to death of 'no'. What then?

Now I'm just debating sucking it up and calling her in a little while, or waiting til Saturday face to face again...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Endiku,

It's okay, don't beat yourself up. I'm equally scared of no, which is why I have yet to make the one phonecall that could answer all of my questions.

Have a plan in place.. don't wing it!


----------



## Endiku

I think I'll call her later this evening, (they just went out to eat so I'll give them a few hours) and ask. I'm terrified of no but I'm also laying awake at night worrying. I just need to suck it up and get an answer.

So I think I'll do it like this.call her and word it something like this. "So I've been planning, saving, and thinking for a while and I was wondering what you thought about selling Badabing Badaboom (Kenzie...she's the only one who won't call her Kenzie. Not sure why) to me rather than having to spend time searching for a home with someone else? I've grown really attached to her since I spend so much time with her and she's SUCH a sweet little horse. I'm glad you guys took her in and gave her a chance. She has helped me in the past few months when I've gone through a lot of stress and family stuff so I think it would be really neat to own her." I don't know. Beating around the bush too much? I'm so worried I"ll word it wrong or something...


----------



## Celeste

Get cash out of the bank. Have it in your hand when you discuss it.


----------



## thesilverspear

Just sending you vibes... Hoping the BO sells Kenzie to you. Follow Celeste's advice -- have cash in hand. And give her some spiel like, "I've really fallen in love with Kenzie over the few months (however long it has been) that I have been taking care of her and I really would like to buy her." If you're standing there with a wad of money, it's hard to say no. 

Fingers crossed for you and Kenzie.


----------



## Calisphere

Oh good luck! I know you'll put it to her just fine! You seem like you are very intelligent and level-headed. I'm just sure you will be able to put it the best way possible. I'm sending you virtual hugs and letting you know (if it's okay with everyone else) that we're all rooting for you and Kenzie! We're behind ya!


----------



## Endiku

Thank you guys.

I will take your advice. I'll pull out $350 (but approach her with only $300) on Saturday morning and 'get er done'  I was going to call tonight but as it turns out they're at a party (I forgot its the 4th of July. Happy 4th everyone!) so I won't bother them.

Just a few more days of worrying...and no more chickening out! sheesh.


----------



## Celeste

Why don't you go on and type up a bill of sale for her to sign as well?


----------



## Endiku

Oh right! I still need to look for one of those. I'll find one and post it for you guys to look at. I don't really know what all should be on it.


----------



## Celeste

This might work. 

Make two copies; one for her and one for you. Be sure to keep it in a safe place. The bank would be a good place.


----------



## Endiku

That's perfect. Thank you so much! I'll absolutely make sure it either goes in our lock box (water/fire proof supposively) or the bank.


----------



## jannette

we have a great Pyrenees/anatolion cross, they call them guardian dogs over here. People put them with sheep herds, open range livestock ranges ect. they in 2's or 3's can make short work of a cougar. ours lives with us as a pet and guards our horses. We have wolves, cougars, bears, coyotes and have yet to see one on our properties with him patrolling..and no one comes out without calling lol


----------



## jannette

jannette said:


> we have a great Pyrenees/anatolion cross, they call them guardian dogs over here. People put them with sheep herds, open range livestock ranges ect. they in 2's or 3's can make short work of a cougar. ours lives with us as a pet and guards our horses. We have wolves, cougars, bears, coyotes and have yet to see one on our properties with him patrolling..and no one comes out without calling lol


I just realized this didn't go with the post I was responding to the " " is missing lol...it said you should get a vocal dog that would guard the pastue...

good luck to you guys what u are doing for that little girl is amazying!!!!


----------



## Trinity3205

This is meant to be. I feel it. 

Do you need anything for her to be ready for the move? Any "stuff" we might contribute that will further the cause? 

I think you will own this little horse soon. Shes already yours in spirit despite whose name is on her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

So I read the first page of this thread and then the last few here where you started talking about buying her. I have to say, this little horse is lucky to have you in her life. I'm knocking on wood, crossing my fingers, holding my breath, sending vibes and anything else that could possibly help you buy this horse. 

The only advice I have to offer is, don't be scared off if the initial answer looks like it might be no. Sometimes people just need a little time to digest things. That being said though, you know her better than anyone, so go with your gut on what you feel is right. Best of luck!

EDIT: Just reread this - "her" = BO.


----------



## Endiku

I was just thinking about what I might need to buy her actually. I'm about to head out to TSC in about 10 minutes to pick up some more feed. I already have basic stuff that I need such as a small vet kit (iodine, scissors, vet wrap, gauze/maxipads, furazone, swat, triple antibiotics, bute, banamine, etc) that I always bring with me in the car for Sour, and I also have grooming supplies though I'm going to grab an extra body brush for Kenzie since I don't want the two of them sharing brushes. I'm going to buy a matching lead rope too, and a rubber feed tub to take out to her new home (the one she's using isn't mine) but other than that I think I'm pretty well set unless you guys can think of something. It doesn't get cold enough for blankets here usually, I only blanketed her this year since her coat was so aweful and she was skin and bones. 

The money from Kenzie's fund has been so helpful too. It bought both her halter, her chiro visit, and her suppliment for this month so I'm VERY grateful. I still have quite a bit of it left too.


----------



## Calisphere

I wouldn't buy too much for her until you know. If the BO happens to be really mean and not let you take her, then you will have less stuff to use the "oh, well I had this laying around and I thought Kenzie could use it". It's one of those "eggs in one basket" things. Even though we all hope the BO says you can buy her, don't go on a shopping spree just yet I think. Get that "yes" and those papers signed, then shop away.

*hugs*


----------



## Trinity3205

Its going to happen. Im putting it out there into the universe  positive thinking and all that lol. Im just not even going to think there will be a no. You need to see her face to face with cash in hand. Tell her you love her, you have been thinking about it for a.long time and planning and you have talked to your parents and gotten the go ahead etc.etc. shed be crazy to say no. 

The BO is fighting what is meant to be if she says no. This has been your horse for a long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

I agree Calisphere. I ended up not getting the feed tub since it was $15 and I'm not sure yet about it, but I did buy the lead rope and brush since I can use those even if BO does say no. If she says yes then I'll pick one up at Steinhausers since it is closer. I honestly can't think of anything else she needs though. Over the years I've collected quite a few things that I use on a weekly basis so she's pretty set without me looking suspicious or anything. I often take on tune up projects for people and I do tons of tuning up with the horses at the farm so I've got lunge lines, bits, bridles, wraps, linaments, boots, halters (but it just so happened I had NONE that fit Kenzie of course...lol), slow feeder nets, etc. Other than that feed bucket and maybe a fly mask if flies or dust are bad where she lives, I really can't think of anything I'll need to buy.

Trinity, thanks for the vote of confidence! To be honest she's felt like 'mine' for a long time to me too. I feed her, I clean her pen, I bathe, groom, and doctor her, I do all her 'training'...those are the same things I do for Sour. It almost has felt like she has been mine even more than Sour has, because of her personality difference and her true dependency on me. With Sour its just 'oh yeah, that's the kid that feeds me and annoys me when I'm trying to relax. She's ok. I like driving.' With Kenzie it is more of a 'Its ALLYSON. Guys, look! No seriously, look its her! She's coming this way!!!" and I love it. Its refreshing.


----------



## Wallaby

Endiku said:


> I ended up not getting the feed tub since it was $15


I wish it was not cost prohibitive for me to send you one!!! 
I can get them up here, even the really safe rubber ones, for under $10! But I think, once we paid shipping, it'd end up being at least $15. Laaaame. haha


----------



## Endiku

I can get the safe rubber ones for $12.50 here, but miss Kenzie has this very annoying habit of pawing her feed, so I started using the ones that hang on the fence xD rubber only, since she's such a clutz. So even the tiny ones (I'm not even sure the $15 one will be big enough) are pretty expensive. Bigger ones are $20. Yuck!


----------



## EmilyJoy

This may not be even something negotiable/worth thinking about, but have you ever thought of selling Sour? I think it would be easier to find a good home for her (being a mini). Maybe to someone who wants a pasture puff, a pony to drive around, or maybe just to mess around with (I'm thinking older people, not kids as you said she doesn't like to be social much). 

Also between the two, you might have more options down the road with Kenzie (considering she'll be ride-able). AND since she still is young with some growing to do, it wouldn't hurt her to stay in a pasture (if you can afford it) and just grow while you're away to collage. Then when you come home on breaks and whatnot you could go out & refresh groundwork so you maintain respect etc. 

At any rate I thought I'd throw it out there. Kenzie might be for you more then Sour. Obviously if you figure out how to keep both this won't even be a issue.

Like I said before just a thought. I hope you will get her!


----------



## Endiku

Crazy as it is, that _has_ crossed my mind, but I don't know, I'd feel like I was letting Sour down if I did that. I still love her and I love being around her, but I do thing she has accidently be put on the back burner for me just because she isn't as needy. That has caused her to be super witchy lately too, because before Kenzie I was driving her or working her 5-6 days a week, and she loves to work. That isn't her fault though, its mine. As soon as she's back in work she's always calmer again.

Because of her personality though, Sour just isn't a good candidate for sale, especially in the Houston market down here. When I first started working with her she was an absolute demon to work with, because she holds grudges and she holds them TIGHT. Its just who she is. She was laid down by a man who didn't know what he was doing as a one year old, and ever since then she's had all kinds of problems. I couldn't even touch her when I first took her on; much less halter her, bridle her, or drive her! She taught me all that I know about training more difficult horses and she's the horse that first gave me back my identity as a person. I was super depressed and had no self esteem before her. So I guess I feel like I owe her a good life now.

I always thought she was my heart horse too, because she is a 'one person only' type horse and she chose to put up with me. But Kenzie is making me wonder if I was right or not. Gahhhh, I don't know xD so many decisions. Minis have no market in my area, but the fact that she has been in parades and drives does help her. But as you said, she could NOT go with a home that had young inexperienced children. Maybe some that were my age or a little younger who have been around horses for a while, but that's even iffy. 

I guess we'll just have to see where the road takes us. 

I'll let you guys in on a little secret of mine though, and its a _strange_ one. I actually prefer just being around the horses and working with them to riding. I like riding, don't get me wrong, but I find that my passion for it just isn't there. Its an enjoyable pass time, but I'd never want to compete or anything like that. I'd take a nice, long, 2-3 hour 'mosey along' trail ride over all of the fast paced stuff my friends enjoy. I absolutely love driving though. Maybe Kenzie would like to pull a cart? LOL. That would be a sight...scrawny little girl with a scrawny little Thoroughbred mare driving a buggy down the road 

Well, I'm about to head out to the farm. I WILL ask today. I have money, bill of sale, and 'A game' in hand. Wish me luck! I'll be back around 4 or so.


----------



## greentree

Praying for you and Kenzie!!!

Nancy


----------



## Calisphere

Too bad I'll be at work when you find out. The suspense!

The BO will say yes. She will say yes! She will say yes!


----------



## cakemom

Wanna feel better? I don't have to ride either, I can take it or leave it- but I must have my horse fix daily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

I am so nervous with anticipation for you!! Sending all the good thoughts I can muster your way.


----------



## Sharpie

I'm a little different- I LOVE riding, BUT even with that, I love being around horses more. Before I felt safe riding alone, I would take my boy out for walks in the park nearby, or just spend an hour or two watching the herd in the field, so I get it. There something about being around horses that is even more important and good for the soul than riding is.


----------



## PrairieChic

Is it just me or are we all lurking out there holding our breaths? Lol! Good vibes for you Endiku and Kenzie.


----------



## Calisphere

Not just you. Lol


----------



## JulieG

Just read this whole thread- good thing it's a slow day at work!

I really it hope this has a happy ending. You two have been through so much!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

jingles prayers and happy thoughts all coming your way from southern fl! Go endiku go!


----------



## thesilverspear

Jingles from Scotland that the BO says yes.


----------



## Endiku

Guess who's bill of sale I'm currently holding in my hand?!?!?!​ 






 
The answer was YES. Thank you so so so much everyone, for your thoughts and prayers. The past week has been the most stressful one I've had in a while with all of the suspense, but project Kenzie is finally starting to look up! I now officially have say over what happens to my baby girl and I am over the moon. Now all I need to plan is getting Kenzie from one point to the other, and I'm pretty sure its already covered!​ 
Wow wow wow. I think I'm in shock. Now, whether I keep Kenzie or rehome her, I can decide where she goes, what care she gets, how she is trained. I was super worried at first this morning when I got to the farm because BO was in quite the mood, but thankfully the day went well and she had gotten into a much better mood by noon when I popped the question. I think she had figured out with my nerves that I was scheming something, because when I asked if I could ask them for something, she gave me a look that could only be described as baleful, and she held it the entire time I ran through my monologue xD I was SO sure she was going to say no. But then she just shrugged her shoulders nonchalantly and goes "Sure. Hand me the money, I need hay." WHEW! It was a little harder to convince her that we needed a bill of sale but she finally gave in. She didn't have the coggins on hand though, so I'm going to have to get that from her Monday. ​ 
Kenzie and I celebrated with a trail walk. I didn't have a horse available to pony her today so this was her first walk without a 'guide horse' but she did great! She got pretty 'snorty' and alert half way through when she realized she didn't really know where she was and there were no other horses, but still behaved herself and minded my space, didn't try to spook or bolt, and actually wanted to move TOWARDS things that scared her, so I was pretty proud ​


----------



## Endiku

oops. double post. ignore this but YAAAAAAY!​​


----------



## egrogan

Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! I was holding my breath as I waited for the post to open....and I have goosebumps now!!!!! I am just over the moon happy for you and miss Kenzie. If anyone ever deserved a good break, it's you Allyson!!!! Congratulations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calisphere

I just scared the heck out of my boyfriend and two dogs celebrating! Lol. Yay! And now I'm crying! Gah! This has got to be the best day ever (and it's not even happening to me)!


----------



## Wallaby

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!  :happydance:


----------



## Endiku

Thanks guys!

I think reality just hit me though. I haven't had to pay for hay up until now or anything, and now I'm going to have the doubled farrier bill and stuff too . Wow. I think I need another job 

Theoretically I can do this though...I hope. I just need to be very wise with my money from here on out.


----------



## natisha

That is fantastic news!


----------



## PrairieChic

Yaaayyy!!! Big congrats to you and Kenzie! Good luck with the future.


----------



## thesilverspear

Fantastic news. I'm sure you will figure it all out.


----------



## Northernstar

Many heartfelt congratulations from N Michigan!!! Now you'll have to start a new thread.... "Beautiful days with my horse, Kenzie"


----------



## nvr2many

*congratulations!!!!!!
Finally !!! *​


----------



## Endiku

Thanks so much guys! I was just thinking about starting a new thread. This one is nearly 100 pages long (wow O_O) and full of just as much sadness as there is happiness. We need a happy thread...that STAYS happy! xD


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yay! What great news! Congratulations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore

Huge congrats, Endiku! With all you have been through together, you both deserve it.  So excited to see what the future brings for both of you.


----------



## PrairieChic

Yup a new thread is a good idea now. Your new chapter with Kenzie.


----------



## NorthernMama

Congratulations. The best thing is that you now have control. Responsibility as well of course, but that's certainly nothing new to you, Endiku. 

Best of luck for Kenzie's future!


----------



## Kayella

Woohoo! Congratulations! I am so happy for you! I don't know how you can even function right now without exploding lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

And now you can even officially change her barn name to Kenzie too!  Make sure you post a link to the new thread here too!


----------



## Endiku

Yes I can! She will never been known as 'Badabing Badaboom' again if I can help it. What an icky name.

Thank you so, so much guys for the congratulations. I feel like I'm on emotion overload right now xD one second I'm about to explode through the roof, the next I'm going 'HOLY cow, what did I just get myself into?' but mostly, I feel relieved. And kind of exhausted. But its all SO worth it because Kenzie is going to make it in this world. I just know she will.

I'll post a link to the new thread as soon as I make it


----------



## Endiku

Worth Fighting For ..: The HAPPY thread

Sorry, I was watching Mulan as I made this thread and heard "A Girl Worth Fighting For." Totally fit my mood right now xD


----------



## cpr saves

ALLYSON!!!!!! Congratulations!!! I am so excited for you. What a long journey it has been and now look at you - a new horse mom. You saved her once and now you saved her again. Everything fell into place and all of your hard work has paid off. Whoo hoo!! She's really yours!!! Enjoy every single day you have together. You were meant to be together.


----------



## Endiku

Thank you so much! I won't take any of these days for granted, that's for sure. She's such an amazing little baby, quirks and all. I'm honored to have been able to play such a big part in her life.


----------



## KigerQueen

I have read this thread start to finish. I am SOO glad this little horse has someone like you . And to the people who made her life hell before, There are things worst then hell and i hear the Karma Bus rolling your way >.

Congrats on your 'New' horse.


----------



## jannette

I've been trying to keep up with all that has happened, first I'd like to say CONGRATS!!!! i'm so happy for you and this little girl!!! sounds like you both have a heart of gold! 

I missed something in the middle though, wasn't there someone who was going to travel some distance to pick the little filly up? Sorry I cant figure out where I lost track....:?


----------



## amp23

jannette said:


> I've been trying to keep up with all that has happened, first I'd like to say CONGRATS!!!! i'm so happy for you and this little girl!!! sounds like you both have a heart of gold!
> 
> I missed something in the middle though, wasn't there someone who was going to travel some distance to pick the little filly up? Sorry I cant figure out where I lost track....:?


Things fell through with the BO. It's easy to lose track with the thread being as long as it is!


----------



## Endiku

Yeah, it was unfortunate but it all worked out in the end for the most part. As it is she's going to have a few acres to play 'baby' in until I can figure out what to do with her. She still seriously needs some more farrier work (the ones BO let me bring in her awful) and she has some fresh cuts (superficial but VERY preventable >.> ) that are mending but once she has some weight on her and keeps growing I think she'll be just fine.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I am so happy for you and Kenzie! This awesome!!!!


----------



## Nikkibella

Good luck with Kenzie ! You're amazing for doing this and sticking with her. I feel your pain when it comes to loving one horse with never ending health problems. No one has EVER intentionally hurt Simon and I give you props for not killing whoever did that to Kenzie. But with these special horses, when you get them healthy and show all the people that said you couldn't do it, that you CAN do it, you DID do it and now you have a bond with that horse that can never be broken. They know who helps them and Kenzie will always love you for what you've done for her. 

God bless x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

OMG, I also have read this all and I am very happy that Kenzie is now yours and you can do all you want to get her the life she deserves 
Good luck in the future, and I will still check how things are going.. you both are amazing.


----------



## lilbit

Just incredible..What is the update on her?


----------



## verona1016

Endiku's been updating on this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/worth-fighting-happy-thread-;-227746/


----------

